# how old are you and what car do you drive??



## chris_20

im 21 and i used to drive this at the tender age of 17..




























then the 2.2 vec at the age of 20:




























and currently my pride and joy audi a4 at the age of 21



























safe to say i like my private plates


----------



## somouk

Im 22 and drive a Seat Toledo V5 (170).

Surprisingly the insurance is quite cheap!

Mart


----------



## Summit Detailing

I'm 24 and drive a 330Ci - although you could probably tell the latter from my username


----------



## Stampy

22 and this badboy


----------



## Rinko

I'm 25 and drive a Toyota Corolla T-Sport.


----------



## ardandy

26

My VR6! Grrrrrrrrrowl!


----------



## steveo3002

33 , we have a LHD g60 edition one G60 gti golf, a 16v one, a 1300 polo and a mk4 golf 1600

heres the golfs


----------



## chris_20

gues u like your VWs then steve lol


----------



## winrya

25 and here's my baby


----------



## G8AGP

steveo3002 said:


> 33 , we have a LHD g60 edition one G60 gti golf, a 16v one, a 1300 polo and a mk4 golf 1600
> 
> heres the golfs


Both sweet golfs, seen the bottom one in the flesh and its well tidy, spot on! Fancy selling the gti setve?


----------



## Dave KG

I'm 23. Drive an AstraG 1.8SRi.


----------



## Naddy37

35, and drive a micra se. No pictures at the moment, it's not clean enough...


----------



## Jmax

22 and drive this (as insurance is so expencive over here in N.I.)


----------



## Lespaul

37 and I feel old now thanks 

Daily drive is a Octavia Elegance 2.0 TDI









Summer fun is a Westfield (well I'm less likely to fall off it than the bikes I used to have  )









Darren


----------



## Dave Mk6

Im 38 & drive this..


----------



## burns863

Im 20 and Drive this MINI Cooper (Chilli) :thumb: (Pics were took on a dull day but dont look too bad!)


----------



## gsd2000

I'm 19 and i drive a mk4 astra 1.6 8v club, insurance is still expensive


----------



## Paulm31

33 in a couple of weeks and i drive this -


----------



## Throbbe

One of the advantages of getting old (34), is that you can insure nice cars. :thumb:

Not got a pic of mine yet (as it hasn't had a proper clean), but currently rocking one of these stealth beasties:


----------



## 182_Blue

Well, 35 and have these two


----------



## Stampy

Oooh Galant VR-4 Throbbe?


----------



## jedi-knight83

23... and had one of these since 21


----------



## Jules

34 and this is my Baby:-



















This is the wifes;-


----------



## cravensmythe

I'm 29 and drive a 05 bmw 5 series M Sport


----------



## SiGainey

I'm 32 and drive a Golf VR6


----------



## jezza

I'm 27 and have a Volvo S60, and my car at work is a Land Rover Discovery 3


----------



## S7JGW

Im 21 and drive a Cooper S


----------



## andyollie

22 and drive:


----------



## sirocco

I'm 17, and I own an Alfa 147 2.0TS










Unsurprisingly, the insurance is astronomical.  Actually, even though I have 60% NCD when tied to my parent's account it still eats a huge portion of my weekly income. And the excess? Well.... lets just say I would have to drive it head-on into a dump-truck to make a claim worthwhile.


----------



## extreme-detail

well i`m 35 and this is what i drive


----------



## jedi-knight83

andyollie said:


> 22 and drive:


Those wheels REALLY suit that car!! very nice!


----------



## tompinney

Coming up to 23 and I've only ever driven this...










...plenty of things I'd like to own, and hope to one day, but I have no intention of selling this cos its one of those cars I've always liked since I was a kid


----------



## chris_20

lovely that andy mate. nice to see a few nice audi's on here


----------



## Guest

I'm 20, and this is mine:










Sadly, like many others the Celica's the wheels are losing their finish. On the to do list, but insurance is due early March also!

Matt


----------



## wilko

I'm 27 and drive this little hot hatch, sorry let me rephrase that THE hot hatch!! :thumb: :car: :thumb:










(The photo's a bit weird at the bottom)


----------



## Jules

13yo detailer is conspicuous by his absence isn't he?


----------



## izzi613

I'm 25 and as a 'sensible' family man I drive this:










It's a C180 Kompressor Avantgarde SE Auto


----------



## Affection to Detail

24 and currently drive this Omega Elite 3l V6










Got these two on the back burner waiting for time money and some love.


----------



## MazdaRX8

23 own a Mazda RX8


----------



## Dave Mk6

Jules said:


> 13yo detailer is conspicuous by his absence isn't he?


----------



## kendz

I'm 24, (25 in just over a week  ) and I drive this...









MY03 Impreza WRX


----------



## kendz

AndyOllie those rims are funkin special, very nice, good work :thumb:


----------



## MazdaRX8

Dave Mk6 said:


>


LOL :lol:


----------



## uberbmw

24


----------



## Stampy

Dave Mk6 said:


>


LMFAO! :lol: :car:


----------



## andyollie

jedi-knight83 said:


> Those wheels REALLY suit that car!! very nice!


OH OH. ive bad news, im selling these and putting on a new set..... but wait to you see them...... minty mintness


----------



## barber

Richard, age 20, 1.8 16v Rover 100


----------



## Mr OCD

30 yrs old... drive:

99' Nissan 200sx S14a tuned to 290bhp
97' Pug 306 D turbo tuned to 115bhp 
54' Volvo S60 2.4 D



Oh and the wife also has a Suzuki Bandit GSF


----------



## parish

Dave Mk6 said:


>


PMSL :lol: :lol:



Lespaul said:


> 37 and I feel old now thanks


Just to make you feel young again, I'm 48 and drive this:


----------



## Naddy37

Erm...Parish mate, ya arches need doing...


----------



## Dave Mk6

Dave Mk6 said:


>





Stampy said:


> LMFAO! :lol: :car:


Thats Gaz (13YOD) by the way,not me  that bit was missed in the first quote ..


----------



## ChrisH

23.

Consider myself pretty lucky to drive these.


----------



## Naddy37

Dave Mk6 said:


> Thats Gaz (13YOD) by the way,not me  that bit was missed in the first quote ..


Yeah okay...:lol: whatever you say...:lol:


----------



## parish

neilos said:


> Erm...Parish mate, ya arches need doing...


    

Just been out and done them.....


----------



## haxbyscoobs

32 n heres mine

gone from this

















To this


----------



## Dave Mk6

neilos said:


> Yeah okay...:lol: whatever you say...:lol:


lol... its true,, mines the cabriolet 










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Naddy37

Dave Mk6 said:


> lol... its true,, mines the cabriolet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Cool, look at the shine on them tyres, what did you use for that then?..


----------



## ChrisH

Rofl,


----------



## haxbyscoobs

ChrisH said:


> 23.
> 
> Consider myself pretty lucky to drive these.


You aint one of them city bankers from that programme the other night are you!!
Did anyone else see that?
City Guys buying porsche's etc with january bonus pays!!

think i started off on the wrong foot!!


----------



## s2kpaul

Here mine and im a 27 yr old whippersnapper 









was mine


----------



## C3LJG

27 and drive this and a van!




























Girlfriends car


----------



## ChrisH

haxbyscoobs said:


> You aint one of them city bankers from that programme the other night are you!!
> Did anyone else see that?
> City Guys buying porsche's etc with january bonus pays!!
> 
> think i started off on the wrong foot!!


GTAs my own car, Quattroporte is my old mans.

He prefers to drive his other cars, which is nice for me as I get to steal it when I feel like it 

Thus the photo @ Santa Pod 

Few more pics here


----------



## Naddy37

C3LJG said:


> Girlfriends car


Cool, a smartie...

 I miss mine...


----------



## phat_gadgy

43 and drive this 









And a P11 Primera SLX


----------



## izzi613

phat_gadgy said:


> 43 and drive this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a P11 Primera SLX


Isn't that a middle age crisis car phat gadget?:lol:


----------



## phat_gadgy

izzi613 said:


> Isn't that a middle age crisis car phat gadget?:lol:


You better believe it :thumb:


----------



## Robbieben

41 and drive an Astra VXR


----------



## splash

right to make everyone feel good
steve mr2 mk2,and i'm 50
the cars as old as most folk on here


----------



## Scotsbil

37 and I drive this 1.0 beastie  Which incidentally I have justed Taxed for the year £40.00 cheap motoring


----------



## riz

23 and drive this


----------



## S-X-I

I'm 19 and drive this


----------



## Phil H

25 and ride and drive:

GSXR1000









BMW 330ci Clubsport


----------



## haxbyscoobs

ChrisH said:


> GTAs my own car, Quattroporte is my old mans.
> 
> He prefers to drive his other cars, which is nice for me as I get to steal it when I feel like it
> 
> Thus the photo @ Santa Pod
> 
> Few more pics here


Whats his other cars?? I take it he is the city guy then?


----------



## Detail My Ride

13 and i ride this --->


----------



## GlynRS2

When I was 17 I had one of these:










When I was 20 I had one of these:










When I was 23 I had one of these:










When I was 25 I had one like this:










When I was 29 I had this:


















When I was 35 I had this one:










....and finally at 38:


----------



## Gaz VW

C3LJG said:


> 27 and drive this and a van!


Was that Ibiza in Performace VW recently, in the Readers Rides section? Or was it just a similar one?

I'm 17 and drive this...



Although soon to look like this (funds allowing... )


----------



## Mouse

21 in March and drive a Mk5 VW Polo GTI


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

44 supra TT


----------



## Benskett

19 and a 2001 DTI AStravan, soon to be an Integra Type R :thumb:


----------



## C3LJG

Gaz VW said:


> Was that Ibiza in Performace VW recently, in the Readers Rides section? Or was it just a similar one?


It was in readers ride about a year ago or so, there was a silver one in the other month but not mine.


----------



## Tom1

34 and drive this and this


----------



## stewie

I'm 28. My daily run about is this 147,000 mile S70 (referred to as the wingless Airbus!), nothing fancy, but gets me about.










Although I'm more known for being involved with this make and model


----------



## waxworks monster

I'm 37 and until recently I drove this BMW 540i 4.4 Touring....








Before fuel costs and costly repairs prompted the purchase of this SKODA 1.8T vRS....all the thrills without the bills.....


----------



## RHathaway

29.. just.. and driving this until someone takes her off me... and starting to feel old with all the young un's on here!!
:lol:

http://pistonheads.co.uk/sales/120319.htm


----------



## satnam

steveo3002 said:


> 33 , we have a LHD g60 edition one G60 gti golf, a 16v one, a 1300 polo and a mk4 golf 1600
> 
> heres the golfs


Great looking dubs mate i had a tdi mk4 when i was 18 but i dont miss the build quality of the mk4.. also keep an eye on the gearboxes on the 1.6 mk4 as these are proned to shatter due to the rivvets in the gearbox.

Sat :thumb:


----------



## matty_corsa

Im 18 and 19 in 2 weeks and i drive this little motor


----------



## Mr OCD

Lots of VW guys 

A couple with Corrados too.... I still miss my VR to death 

I'd buy another but most are wrecks these days...


----------



## satnam

Just turned 19 but ive had this since i was 18 Mercedes A-190 puts a lot of cars to shame  in the straight line :lol:










but i get to drive other cars, mainly my dads cars 

Sat:thumb:


----------



## Andy947

25 and currently have these two on the drive

A rather modifed MK2 Golf GTI










and A New Polo 9N3 GTI 1.8T


----------



## mba

Im 26 heres my Golf VR6 i had when i was 23 the stepped up to the Scoob :thumb:


----------



## Kev F

Well I am 39 and drive this...



















:devil: Kev


----------



## Coxy914

Is the the Detaliers Anonymous thread?!?!?!

I'm Alistair aka. Coxy and I drive any one of these depending on the mood!

1992 Maserati Shamal 3.2 V8 Quad cam twin turbo!









1989 Audi 90 Quattro 2226 5 cyl









1989 Audi 90 Coupe 2226 5cyl









1987 VW Multivan on RS2 Rims









1995 Audi RS2 Oettinger chipped 370bhp!! 18" Speedlines, H&R adjustable suspension...









1972 Porsche 914, 2.1 motor, Eurorace cam, Dual 40 dell's Line loc, Fuchs, NEVER washed!!!









1980 911 SC with a rollcage and a 3.3 Turbo lump outback!









and a 1995 Audi 80 2.6 V6 Quattro Avanat workhorse but no pics of that yet!


----------



## Versoman

32 drive a corolla verso

cant believe the cars some of you young guys have (no rusty metro first cars then)


must be a choice housing ladder nahhh car yeahhh - good on ya lads :lol:


----------



## Benskett

:doublesho :thumb:


----------



## BerraST

21, drive a Fiesta ST. No pics though.


----------



## riz

Kev F said:


> Well I am 39 and drive this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :devil: Kev


whats diff between this and mustang they just share body like old rovrs/hondas??


----------



## Golgafrincham

39 and I drive the women wild.:thumb: 

I wish. :lol: 

Driving the wifes Saab 900 as my 9000 is of the road.


----------



## G8AGP

25 and until a couple of weeks ago drove this, but had to be sold due to new business venture, so driving around in my Nans old MK4 fiesta  cant complain though it was free!


----------



## Zorba_the_greek

24 and i drive this


----------



## Paul-T

28 drive this:










Bought this just this morning because I really wanted an E30 325i Touring:










And sold this fairly recently:


----------



## Clark @ PB

I'm 22 and drive this:



















toying with the idea of selling it though!


----------



## Detail My Ride

Clark said:


> I'm 22 and drive this:
> toying with the idea of selling it though!


Why the hell would you want to sell that??? 

Awesome Car!!


----------



## satnam

clark is that a propper cupra R??

as the side mirrors look a tad large as im 99% sure that R's come with stubbys  (the knowledge of the mk4 golf forum wearing off)

Sat :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

satnam said:


> clark is that a propper cupra R??
> 
> as the side mirrors look a tad large as im 99% sure that R's come with stubbys  (the knowledge of the mk4 golf forum wearing off)
> 
> Sat :thumb:


course its a proper R, with more than R bhp too 

the 210 models have the Golf mirrors, the 225 models have teardrops


----------



## Clark @ PB

13yearoldetailer said:


> Why the hell would you want to sell that???
> 
> Awesome Car!!


to save putting a load of miles on it when the new premises are built (it will be about 40 miles from my house, so thats 80 miles a day and the car will struggle to hit 20mpg on the back roads so it will cost a fortune to keep v-power in it too!)

I fancy something else come summer time too, but i might just decide to hold onto it, will wait and see....


----------



## m500dpp

Ha I win coz at 53 I'm the oldest and I drive an 06 black mondeo tdci estate M500 dpp (photo to follow) and my wife drives










note the howard and hilda plates!!!

oh and she also drives this in the winter, (the vvc version of course)










er and I also drive this










aka the hooligan, oh and did I mention this










its done 7000 miles now, oh and my daughter drives this:










He who dies with the most toys wins, you youngsters!!!!


----------



## AdamG

I'm 25, I drive a VW Scirocco + a Vectra Estate Company car.


----------



## Neil_S

28, Audi A4


----------



## haxbyscoobs

Kev F said:


> Well I am 39 and drive this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :devil: Kev


i've just died and gone to heaven!!!! :thumb:


----------



## adb

26 and this VR6:


----------



## satnam

Clark said:


> course its a proper R, with more than R bhp too
> 
> the 210 models have the Golf mirrors, the 225 models have teardrops


yours the 210 then?? so let me guess from the mk4 scene its the AUG lump (some letters like that :lol ko4 or ko3s turbo.. if its tuned its gonna have a milltek exhaust.. defo remap.. gonna have a forge DV.. ermm have i missed anything oh yeah carbonio CAI.. ermm thats all i can think of as i had a derv not the 1.8t lump 

Sat :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB

satnam said:


> yours the 210 then?? so let me guess from the mk4 scene its the AUG lump (some letters like that :lol ko4 or ko3s turbo.. if its tuned its gonna have a milltek exhaust.. defo remap.. gonna have a forge DV.. ermm have i missed anything oh yeah carbonio CAI.. ermm thats all i can think of as i had a derv not the 1.8t lump
> 
> Sat :thumb:


Ko4 turbo, Miltek cat back, Forge twin piston D/V, dynatwist (carbonio's dont fit the R's as we have two intercoolers in each corner of the bumpers, its the same engine as the S3 and TT).

270bhp and 275lbf


----------



## riz

what colour brake pads red?


----------



## Alex L

I'm 29 and i drive this:



















No not the M3, but the sh!tty looking Cavalier in it's reflection

And the G/F drives this:


----------



## Clark @ PB

riz said:


> what colour brake pads red?


red calipers.

I.e brembos - all the Cupra R's come with them as standard.


----------



## riz

i saw some cheese who had yellow ones but im sure there ceramic, i.e carrera gt material, i was gonna get cupra r but dinky clio was cheaper lol


----------



## Chris_J

28 and I drive this


----------



## izzi613

13yearoldetailer said:


> 13 and i ride this --->


Nice Diamondback, I've got the exact same one:thumb:

Great bike though i'm really lazy and prefer the Merc


----------



## matty_corsa

a halfruads special i see ^^^


----------



## SamurI

I must be in the wrong job!!!! Some of you around my age have some nice cars!

Im 26 and i drive this:
1996 Honda Civic VTi 1.6 VTEC (158bhp)









But also got this in my garage as a project:
1977 Toyota 1000 (as used on Skys Vroom Vroom)









Not in the best condition but 46,000 mile from new. Not bad for a cars thats older than me!


----------



## navylynx

I'm old at 39 and a bit of a newbie but here's what I drive at work :driver:










And here's the personal transport:










Looking at some of the previous posts I think I should have worked harder at school...........


----------



## Robbieben

navylynx said:


> I'm old att 39 and a bit of a newbie but here's what drive at work :driver:


Aye and you beggars used to kick me out at 5000ft, no wonder my knee's and ankle's are shot to bits now


----------



## Robbieben

^^^
LOL great fun though at 17-18 years old, just feeling it now I'm 41


----------



## rahrah

31 and until last night i owned this....


----------



## ml052

im 32 and drive this ...............


----------



## sirocco

rahrah said:


> 31 and until last night i owned this....
> [ IMG]http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c380/caractere007/4noplate.jpg[/IMG]


Until last night..?


----------



## s2ook

Hi i'm Kev, 27 and I drive this:


----------



## brightpinkstar

Im Rachel, 28 and drive this MkV 2.0 GT Golf...










And sometimes this 1999 Polo....


----------



## Johnnyopolis

rahrah said:


> 31 and until last night i owned this....


Until last night??!!??!!??!

Whats happend.....:doublesho


----------



## MattFletcher

Im 24 (nearly 25) and i drive this


----------



## scottc

28 and this but thinking of changing soon.


----------



## The Autowerks

i'm 24 and driving around in this:

Vectra V6 CDTi


----------



## Kaz

I'm 27, and I drive this Golf VR6


----------



## leeshez

Some nice cars there. Im 34 soon and i had 
In 1990 at 17








Fiat 127 1300GT in1991
This in 1992








This on my 21st in 1993








This in 1996








This in 2000








Now this new in 2005


----------



## Ian D

I am 26 and my girlfriend is 24 and these are our cars
2000 Seat Leon Cupra & 2001 BMW 325TI


----------



## Naddy37

navylynx said:


> I'm old att 39 and a bit of a newbie but here's what drive at work :driver:


 you lucky barsteward.


----------



## sanchez

Im 25 and drive this...A ///M Roadster


----------



## IJM

39, RX-8 in the BEST colour it comes in.



















These were taken with a film camera. I desperately need a decent digital jobbie.


----------



## angusdope

im 23 and so far have worked my way through a 106, two escorts, a 205 and a focus, and a suzuki sv650, yamaha tzr125, aprilia rs250 and a yamaha virago 535


----------



## navylynx

Robbieben said:


> ^^^
> LOL great fun though at 17-18 years old, just feeling it now I'm 41


I know.....I feel like a dinosaur when I look around the crewroom!

Neilos- Cheers, I've been dead lucky so far but it's time to move on now!


----------



## Throbbe

Stampy said:


> Oooh Galant VR-4 Throbbe?


Yep, although the estate is badged as a Legnum. Really wanted to keep it VAG with an RS2, but they're twice the price! Oh well, I can live with only 280bhp. :thumb: Brakes aren't as good though, so looking to upgrade to some Brembos from a later Evo.


----------



## ste123

I'm 24 and Im driving a 205 1.9 GTi, and a Tiget cat E1 (2.0L tuned ford pinto powered) kit car when the weather allows it!


----------



## jon-v8

I'm almost 22, and this is my daily drive...


















And for those hot sunny days _only_...


















I miss this monster though...










There's some super looking motors on here BTW... :thumb:


----------



## Timmo

Well thought i best join in htis thread! 
i am 28, 29 next month and drive this!








Citroen Bx16v for those that dont know! One of less than 800 left in the uk!


----------



## jon-v8

^ ^ You don't see many of those around these days - not in that condition anyway! :driver:


----------



## MazdaRX8

IJM said:


> 39, RX-8 in the BEST colour it comes in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These were taken with a film camera. I desperately need a decent digital jobbie.


NICE CAR YOU HAVE THERE MATE :thumb:

mine:


----------



## S63

54, am I the oldest git? Anyway with age comes nice perks I drive the S500, Porsche 977 Turbo, Mercedes GL and as of next week a new Cooper S....oh yes mustn't forget my own motor, a clapped out 10 year old Mondeo.


----------



## red cookie

27 and I drive a Toyota Aygo Sport


----------



## vindaloo

I'm 83 & drive this!


----------



## Versoman

^^^ that looks fantastic on those wheels

83:doublesho


----------



## vindaloo

Versoman said:


> ^^^ that looks fantastic on those wheels
> 
> 83:doublesho


OK, you got me I was lying.........61


----------



## Versoman

still a very  61

Car is looking the business Vindaloo


----------



## vindaloo

Versoman said:


> still a very  61
> 
> Car is looking the business Vindaloo


Cheers Mr V:thumb:


----------



## gerry connelly

*I'm 59 and have an Audi S4*


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN

im 39 in march







my whip and my company trucks :thumb:


----------



## Phil H

gerry connelly said:


>


very nice! lovin the wheels


----------



## Phil H

rahrah said:


> 31 and until last night i owned this....


?? hope it wasnt anything to do with the high winds


----------



## ahaydock

27 and have this:  A3 2.0TDi Sport (Re-Mapped to 185BHP), Mauritius Blue, Xenons, Black Leather/Alcantara, BOSE, Heated Front and Rear Seats, Parking Sensors, Light/Rain Sensor Pack, Interior Light Pack, Front and Rear Armrests, Cupholders Galore, Storage and Luggage Pack, and Reversible Boot Liner!

Had a TT Roadster 225 prior and a MK1 A3 Sport in Black before that.


----------



## MickCTR

I'm 22 and drive this. Have done for 2 years, and now she's up for sale 










Edit: That photo was taken about 9 months ago (on my mobile phone by the looks of things) and i have only just noticed i'd left the rear wiper up. I better go check its not still there


----------



## MickCTR

AHaydock: You enjoying the A3? That is what i am thinking of changing to. Hopefully a 2.0 TDi S Line, possibly with DSG. Owner opinion would be valued  or even a quick road test report lol.


----------



## Kev F

riz said:


> whats diff between this and mustang they just share body like old rovrs/hondas??


Thats because it is a Mustang !!!:wall:

Saleen is a tuning and specialist car builder and modify Mustangs. Like AMG and Mercedes, Mugen and Honda, Ford and Cosworth, Morecambe and Wise etc etc etc

K


----------



## Johnnyopolis

29 and holding and smoke about in this...


----------



## Clark @ PB

We cant see your camper van johnny as there's a golf blocking it in that picture


----------



## MazdaRX8

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> im 39 in march
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my whip and my company trucks :thumb:


very nice car.......by the way them vans look like the trucks that come round near my work selling sarneys


----------



## Grizzle

They be jiffy trucks??

24 an drive this










was soon to be a Bmw 325ti but long story and basically the garage was ripping us off lol...looked good on paper...damm excitement!!


----------



## ahaydock

MickCTR said:


> AHaydock: You enjoying the A3? That is what i am thinking of changing to. Hopefully a 2.0 TDi S Line, possibly with DSG. Owner opinion would be valued  or even a quick road test report lol.


I am indeed thanks - I actually prefer it to my TT! We were on a budget due to other commitments, but ideally I would have liked an S-Line with the big Grille and possibly DSG. I have driven a few DSG Audi's and it is a great system.

What will you go for, a new one? If so the 170BHP might be worth a go, however I am enjoying the remap on mine - made it much better to drive (not that it was bad in the first place mind you). Still get a bout 45-50 MPG!


----------



## Luke

hiya, new here, im 19 and drive this :wave:


----------



## Deano

nice mr2 luke and welcome to DW.

i'm 28 almost 29 and this is mine.


----------



## beetie

turned 24 last week and drive a '97 s14a 200sx and this mk2 gti 16v (2l)


----------



## BIG BAVARIAN

MazdaRX8 said:


> very nice car.......by the way them vans look like the trucks that come round near my work selling sarneys


what firm maz ovengloves or dave taylor  i think york is a fab town love it,


----------



## Renmure

Turned 40!!  
This was a mid-life CrIsIs pressie at Christmas:
Ferrari 355GTB









This is still fun but not subtle:
Lotus Exige S1 190









This is fun and sensible:
MINI Cooper









These are fun in the sun:
Westfield MegaBlade & Lotus Elise 111R









Jim


----------



## Clark @ PB

I want that mega blade! it must be sooo much fun on the backroads


----------



## Renmure

A better pic... 








It was good fun but just a bit too impractical. I sold it only a few months ago and bought the Esprit GT3 last autumn...










Kept the Esprit for a few months till I got the Ferrari... then the guy I sold the MegaBlade too offered it back to me. Think I have a new home for it lined up tho. Crazy or wot!!! :doublesho

More settled car wise now tho 

Jim


----------



## buffingbrummy

:thumb: 34 and drive st220 estate


----------



## Roc

36, I love my 95 Probe V6 24v, fantastically underated car.

I also have a 05 Citroen C1 Vibe










and yes, stripes ARE allowed, they were standard fit on run out US GTS models.

I also own the UKPOC owners club ;-)

It has the splitters removed now, as they were pants, and a single wiper.


----------



## AdamG

I think we need a "What do you do for a living" thread to make paupers like me jealous.


----------



## trowbridge

20 and drive this....


----------



## jonboy

I'm 37 and this is mine


----------



## [email protected]

38 and a clio williams 2


----------



## matt

Im 31 and drive this, 307 2.o xsi


----------



## MazdaRX8

BIG BAVARIAN said:


> what firm maz ovengloves or dave taylor  i think york is a fab town love it,


Dave Taylor :thumb:


----------



## deej

Im 18 and i drive this..


----------



## Ben H

really enjoyed reading this thread.

31 and drive this, altho think it may be time for a change soon.


----------



## Ghostrider

I´m 25 and drive this:


----------



## Ant GTI-6

29 and this is mine for the time being


----------



## MickCTR

ahaydock said:


> I am indeed thanks - I actually prefer it to my TT! We were on a budget due to other commitments, but ideally I would have liked an S-Line with the big Grille and possibly DSG. I have driven a few DSG Audi's and it is a great system.
> 
> What will you go for, a new one? If so the 170BHP might be worth a go, however I am enjoying the remap on mine - made it much better to drive (not that it was bad in the first place mind you). Still get a bout 45-50 MPG!


I don't think the finances will quite stretch to a brand spanking one but i am hoping i can push it for a 170. Good to hear that about the DSG, its the only automatic system that i would be interested in but i think it would suit the car really well! I need to get a test in one before i buy though.


----------



## loafy

25yrs and 5months

*1.8t Audi A4 Sport Cabriolet 2004*
Weekend Toy









*2.7tdi V6 Land Rover Discovery 2006*
Work Car


----------



## Alex L

loafy said:


> *2.7tdi V6 Land Rover Discovery 2006*
> Work Car


Missed a bit:lol:


----------



## ahaydock

MickCTR said:


> I don't think the finances will quite stretch to a brand spanking one but i am hoping i can push it for a 170. Good to hear that about the DSG, its the only automatic system that i would be interested in but i think it would suit the car really well! I need to get a test in one before i buy though.


Yeah better drive one first. If you dont find a 170, you could always get a remap...


----------



## satnam

never knew you baught an audi loafy iirc you had the R32 with graphite wheels (uk-mkivs) which looked f'in mint 

Sat :thumb:


----------



## loafy

satnam said:


> never knew you baught an audi loafy iirc you had the R32 with graphite wheels (uk-mkivs) which looked f'in mint
> 
> Sat :thumb:


yeah used to have these two



















both sold,

was out lookin at a Red R32 today cos i miss the noise and the power! need to see the bank account tomorrow, but they are holding there price's well!!


----------



## ahaydock

ahaydock said:


> 27 and have this:  A3 2.0TDi Sport (Re-Mapped to 185BHP), Mauritius Blue, Xenons, Black Leather/Alcantara, BOSE, Heated Front and Rear Seats, Parking Sensors, Light/Rain Sensor Pack, Interior Light Pack, Front and Rear Armrests, Cupholders Galore, Storage and Luggage Pack, and Reversible Boot Liner!
> 
> Had a TT Roadster 225 prior and a MK1 A3 Sport in Black before that.


A few more pics:


----------



## loafy

Alex L said:


> Missed a bit:lol:


would u belive me alex if i told u i had washed it 2 hours before going to work! lol


----------



## barclay03

not long turned 19 an drivin an AX GTi, which will be running with a slightly upgraded VTS engine once ive sorted some other things out :thumb:


----------



## point blank

I'm a boring 40 year old, here's mine along with my caravan. Mitsubishi Pajero Exceed 2.8 TD and a 2006 Elddis Crusader Super Cyclone.


----------



## Dunk328

30

I've got an Alpina B3 3.3


----------



## adm

nice! ^^

I'm 21 and drive a 2003 Astra. had a few different run-around cars in the past but the astra's always been my main one.









planning to go sensible and get an e46 hopefully in the next month or so.


----------



## Kriminal

37 until April, and then guess what age I'll be  I'm driving the Audi TT below :


----------



## ahaydock

Like those wheels on the TT. Is that a 225?


----------



## cdti_sri

23 and my current Motor is this:

Love it to bits especially the heated leather 

But new motor is on its way in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## deej

What have you gone for?^^


----------



## cdti_sri

Just a new 1.7 cdti corsa D :lol: very excitin but i got an offer too good to refuse on the C so bye bye


----------



## King Eric

26 and I have one of these










That










And the wife hoons around in this










And I had to put new tyres on the Beemer this morning because she drives like a fruit and nut bar


----------



## CK888

31 and drive this sooty thang.


----------



## vicky

23


----------



## Chris_J

I really am in the wrong job.


----------



## ahaydock

Chris_J said:


> I really am in the wrong job.


LOL, I know what you mean sometimes...


----------



## Reevie

49 and i drive this


----------



## streaky

Chris_J said:


> I really am in the wrong job.


Or not still living at home with mummy and daddy


----------



## el_corpo

19 years old and drive a 2006 MINI One:


----------



## Tyler Owen

I'm 20 and Drive a Seat Leon Cupra


----------



## MazdaRX8

Reevie said:


> 49 and i drive this


never seen an ST in red ,......best colour :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal

ahaydock said:


> Like those wheels on the TT. Is that a 225?


Yep. Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Rgk Detailing

im 23

owned this saxo vtr from new 4 1/2 years




























now back to standard as its up forsale now 

and my supercharged saxo vtr, owned this nearly a year now, and possibly selling soon too..


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin

im 25 and im banned now so i have to use this on the track 
































this is what i use to drive a twin turbo beast


























and my old 220 coupe turbo


----------



## xlfive

Wow you guys have some really nice cars

I'm 47 and ride this










And drive this


----------



## base-1

24 and drive an S13 200SX - or I will do when I put the engine back in it










Coxy - very nice! Especially the 914 and Turbo'd Impact bumper, excellent choice if I may say 

Renmure - S1 Exige, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## m_r_stu

I'm 22 and drive an '98 MR2.


----------



## W3LSH

22 - mk2 g60 conversion (pics pre PC days  )



















Sound


----------



## dino

wooooh this thread took me ages to read all 22 pages!!

Im 19 and drive this;










Had it just under 2yrs and im considering selling it although i love it (am i mad..?)!


----------



## dave c

im dave im 32 this year and i drive this 








its a ford escort rs2000 4x4 in auralias blue :thumb:


----------



## Blueworm

I'm 30 and I've just gone from a 1995 Escort 1.8 Si to my 1995 855 Volvo 850 T5 

View attachment 1103


And the above soon to be looking like this...(minus the blue bar and the POLICE sign!) when I get round to commission a local company to Battenburg it! :driver:

View attachment 1104


----------



## Dean_82

25- Toyota Mr2 Turbo










This isnt my mr2 turbo cause i aint got any pics available but its almost exactly the same!


----------



## Refined Detail

This thread is massive! Took me ages to read it all -some gorgeous cars in there though!

I'm 19 and drive:


----------



## [email protected]

30 this is my baby


----------



## Peach

I'm 30 and drive a 1993 Nissan 300ZX Twin Turbo (my third 300ZX - I love 'em! ) -


----------



## Sheffielder

Must be some lottery winners in here, lol. Some very nice cars indeed.

Well I'm 27, will be 28 in three days.

I used to drive this:



















But last Christmas a boy in his mums corsa came along and ignored a give way sign and caused this:












And now I don't have squat, as I'm waiting for his insurers to send me a cheque to buy me another 106 GTi.


----------



## mouthyman

im 18 and i have:


----------



## AshD

I'm 19 and own these two:

Vauxhall Nova 1.2i (For Sale)









VW Golf Mk2 GTi 8v


----------



## gerry connelly

*I'm ancient and drive an Audi S4*


----------



## S-X-I

Nice loooking S4, love the red leather interior


----------



## Silver

E46 325 be changing it soon..dunno wat thought.

27 damn iam getting old


----------



## simonmwh

I'm 31 and have recently purchased........










:wave:


----------



## StuW

I'm 24 and have a Lotus Elise 111S










And a Rover 220 while i can afford to keep both!


----------



## JJ_

21 and I own this, BMW 330 M-Sport. I keep my local petrol stations happy lol


----------



## simonmwh

streaky said:


> Or not still living at home with mummy and daddy


Must be because the £300-500 commitment per month to get some of those cars is preferable to have on standby in case the boiler blows up/roof starts leaking/tv breaks down or any of the other unexpected homeowner costs that happen very regularly. please ignore me. Its 0600 hours and I have a painful mortgage.

Just 20 years and 6 months to go:lol:


----------



## nzgunnie

31, '03 Holden Commodore Calais.


----------



## Alex L

nzgunnie said:


> 31, '03 Holden Commodore Calais.


My future sister inlaw has one of those (V6 one iirc)

Where abouts in NZ are you?


----------



## Mylee

I'm 35 TODAY drive this



Ride this


Have just bought this


And fly these babies when I'm doing none of the above :thumb:


----------



## x5pea

Got this when i was 24.......28 now so had it just over 3 years


----------



## Alex L

Very nice,

My friends got one of those (4.4) it's just like being in a posh cinema


----------



## d6dph

26, drive this










E30 325i, Not a sport but has pretty much every sport extra added over the years. 152k on the clock and only just run in, love it!


----------



## andburg

22 and i drive this....










Alfa 156 2.4 jtd

also drive this occasionally and do most of the work on it.










Mx5 1.6 turbo


----------



## Reevie

d6dph said:


> 26, drive this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E30 325i, Not a sport but has pretty much every sport extra added over the years. 152k on the clock and only just run in, love it!


 that is sweet --i do like E30's


----------



## County

d6dph said:


> 26, drive this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E30 325i, Not a sport but has pretty much every sport extra added over the years. 152k on the clock and only just run in, love it!


My favourite car on the whole thread:thumb:

Just need to source me an E30 M3 now....

I am 26 and drive this E36 Alpina B6 2.8 Tourer:










Cheers


----------



## d6dph

Cheers Gents, I like the old bus 

County, That 'pina is stunning, I'm not an E36 fan but have completely fallen for them in touring form.


----------



## Reevie

County said:


> My favourite car on the whole thread:thumb:
> 
> Just need to source me an E30 M3 now....
> 
> I am 26 and drive this E36 Alpina B6 2.8 Tourer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


 ive got a 325 with full leather recaros but it has a dropped valve -----make me an offer


----------



## Reevie

i thought this was for cars so being as we are posting bikes here are my two wheeled toys


----------



## Scud

Tender age of 26 & 10 months.....driving a subaru impreza or when the misses lets me a CTR.
Will post pics of them when i get home.


----------



## Jockrock

27 and drive this


----------



## Stewart

33 and drive a Midnight Blue 968 Sport:


----------



## OrangePeel

Hi, 39 and drive this










and ride this (when it's not in bits)


----------



## ooze

18










20










20


----------



## County

> and ride this (when it's not in bits)












Loving that Vespa....

Gorgeous mate....always fancied myself as a mod

Cheers


----------



## Craigo

21 and drive:


----------



## cmcm3

My age and corresponding car below - 

17 - Fiesta 1.6si
20 - Mk3 Golf GTI 16v Anniversary
23 - Audi S3
26 - M3 CSL

Safe to say I am an insurance company's wet dream.


----------



## chris_20

pics of the m3 bud?


----------



## Dom

24 and drive a rover... man I ****ed up somewhere!

I started off so well too *sniff*


----------



## cmcm3

I have no idea how to attach them, but if someone who knows can PM me their email address I will send them one. :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

cmcm3 said:


> I have no idea how to attach them, but if someone who knows can PM me their email address I will send them one. :thumb:


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=1122 :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Turbo_Powered

Hi all :wave:

I'm relatively new to the site...some damn nice cars on show!

Anyhoo, I'm 23 and currently got two motors...

Got this wee Suzuki Vitara for the winter months and general run around,


















And this as my daily driver in the better weather...Saab 9-3SS 1.8t.


























Cheers,

Kev :driver:


----------



## benji330i

Just turned 29 and driving this 330i
which you'd never have guessed from my screenname....










Was a tossup b/w this and a dark blue 325 coupe

Now just need the private number plate, remap and induction kit. Can anyone lend me a grand?


----------



## DTYPE

Hi, only me second post so thought here was as good as any!

Well at 17 it was a Clio 1.4 RT

Then at the age of 19 I changed that 4 a scooby, imported wrx

Then at 24 I also got a Jaguar XJR, the scoob is fun but the Jag is simply awesome!


----------



## ncd

33 and drive a..... Renault Scenic -  stop laughing at the back!!!

I've just got rid of rather nice VW Golf GT TDi, but as the car is mainly for the wife and had a limited budget we needed something that was a bit bigger than the Golf but still affordable. I know there is better options around but we just couldn't find anything that suited her and that was within our limited budget. [/walks away holding head in shame]

Once I get a chance to give it a good detail I'll post some piccies.


----------



## dubber31

19 - Corsa SRi 1.4
22 - Passat 1.8T Sport
24 - Corrado 16v

Had this since I was 24 (didn't have the Corrado long) Now 25

Bora 1.8T Sport:

















Bit of a VW nut, as you may of guessed by the name :thumb:


----------



## nighty

17 clio 1.2
19 clio 182
21 vw golf 2.0 fsi
23 seat leon 2.0 TFSI

All have been great cars but i do love my new leon.


----------



## scoobyc

27 and heres my cars on my drive (before the jokes about living with mum and dad start!!)


----------



## Ronnie

Im 30 and have a Mondeo ST TDCI and a White ST3 Focus on order. Wife has an '04 Focus Edge and is taking the Mondie over (well she already has) when my Focus arrives!!!


----------



## chris_20

good choice in the white colour ronnie


----------



## sixspeed

Don't have pics of them to hand right now, but can dig them out if people really want...

17: Mk1 Polo 1100cc
18: Mk1 Golf 1100cc
18-21: Mk1 Golf Cab
21-23: Mazda MX-5 10AE
23-25: TVR Tuscan S & Polo G40
26: TVR Tuscan S & Mazda RX8
26-28: VX220 Turbo & Audi A4 TDI
28-now: BMW Z4M Coupe & Audi A4 TDI


----------



## Brisa

This at the age of 17, just passing my test. Only thing I could insure and I loved it. Would have another one tomrrow as a second car!










Got this around about 18 years old. More reliable than the mini and could take a few more people. Not as fun or fast though.








just bought myself this at the age of 20, maybe a bit before my time but I wanted a big comfy cruiser than can take plenty of detailing gear! Love it to bits.


----------



## Kevan

Hi

I'm 42 and going through my mid-lfe crisis !!

My current car is this Diablo Red GTi-6 (which needs plenty of detailing)

http://www.pgacnottinghamshire.co.uk/febmeet.html

Kev


----------



## Stufarri

Im 37 and drive this at weekends:









..and recently had the desire to return to my youth, so my daily driver is this...


----------



## nzgunnie

Alex L said:


> My future sister inlaw has one of those (V6 one iirc)
> 
> Where abouts in NZ are you?


Palmerston North. Mine is a V6 as well.


----------



## Tibs

God damn! Some of you guys have some bloody cash! Or debt! Or both! hahaha!

Lucky you lot!!!!


----------



## d3m0n

29 and i drive this......










Ive only been driving for 3 years :doublesho so it does me the OH and kids well (Not forgetting the dog!) prior to that i had this










Do you think i like Fords in blue


----------



## Trist

At 17 after passing my test I drove by twins Nissan Micra 1l.

Now at 20 I drive a Yaris T Sport(the 1l silver Micra in the background)


----------



## wadia860

*34 and this is my ride.*...









*Hoping to swap it for a C200 Kompressor Evo panorama this week (and hoping it has better paintwork to start with!:thumb*


----------



## Alex L

nzgunnie said:


> Palmerston North. Mine is a V6 as well.


Nice, Her cousin is from there.


----------



## scoobyiain

I'm 25 and drive these


----------



## darren_rallye

I'm 21 and drive a 106 Rallye S2:










Two previous 106s are in my current avatar.


----------



## Iain Pitstop

35 and drive this, though it changes weekly!! X50 pack with Aerokit and Custom Exhaust....


----------



## Phil H

nice motors!


----------



## Auto Finesse

And this is my little beast (soon to be replaced, only 2800 miles on her)


----------



## cinquepunto

21, drive this she beast... albeit she's a bit cleaner now...










should have seen her when I bought her... 2 years ago


----------



## JonR

20 and drive this 2006 Vectra Design 1.8 VVTi :driver:


































Ta


----------



## TopMarques

I'm 27 and drive

Williams 1 with Hi-Spec 4 pots, 300mm discs and H&R coilovers (weekend toy & mrs commuter)

Williams3/Valver Hybrid with Willwood 4 pots and Gaz coilovers (track toy)

Clio 1.4RT (mrs main commuter but drives the Willy most now a days)

Black 2003 Mercedes Vito 112CDi (valeting wagon)

Brand new Black Yamaha YZF-R6 on order and taking delivery Sept '07

Oh and I am a house owner with £900 a month mortgage


----------



## Matt197

Crazy, some of theses cars are minted. Don't you find you young drivers with nice cars get dirty looks? I know I do and my car is nothing special.

19 and drive 1.2 Clio


----------



## izzi613

Ok I've posted in this thread but there has been a recent new addition to the family!!

I am 25 and drive these: -


----------



## beambeam

23 and drive this:










She used to look like this though, only 6 months ago:


----------



## downhuman

I'm new to the forum and have *just* bought a Focus RS.

I'm 23, and have just moved on from a Clio 182...


----------



## loafy

25 and drive this


----------



## chris_20

nice audi dude


----------



## oakgreeng60

40 and drive Golf G60,SEAT Toledo 20vt sport,and Golf mk4 cabrio .:driver:


----------



## alx_chung

I am 29 (turn 30 next week!!) and I drive a Hyundai Coupe. No pictures as she is manky at the moment.
Man, I must be in the wrong job. Some really nice looking cars here. Anyone got spare £19K so that I can buy an A4 TDI? 
Alex


----------



## ian332isport

I'm 39 and drive this:


































Ian.


----------



## drive 'n' shine

^^Now that is nice, that M3 transplant looks OEM!!!!


----------



## d6dph

Hi Ian, Cars looking as good as ever!


----------



## ian332isport

drive 'n' shine said:


> ^^Now that is nice, that M3 transplant looks OEM!!!!


Thanks :thumb:

OEM was what I was looking for.



d6dph said:


> Hi Ian, Cars looking as good as ever!


Cheers Dave :wave:


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin

ian332isport said:


> I'm 39 and drive this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian.


stop stop im druwling :doublesho


----------



## d6dph

P.M.V.Gavin said:


> stop stop im druwling :doublesho


You need to see the quality of Ian's work! The very best audio install I have ever seen, Every little detail taken care of.

Come on Ian, Get a thread up with some piccies :thumb:


----------



## ian332isport

d6dph said:


> You need to see the quality of Ian's work! The very best audio install I have ever seen, Every little detail taken care of.
> 
> Come on Ian, Get a thread up with some piccies :thumb:


I don't know if this is the place for a full ice install thread (or maybe it is  ), but here's a couple of links to the install for anyone who's interested.

http://www.talkaudio.co.uk/vbb/showthread.php?t=156538
http://www.talkaudio.co.uk/vbb/showthread.php?t=158276

Cheers,

Ian.


----------



## drive 'n' shine

Hats off mate, that is a very impressive install, attention to detail is fantastic. Bit handy with a router then?


----------



## ian332isport

drive 'n' shine said:


> Bit handy with a router then?


It was actually the first time I have ever used a router, and bought it just to do this job. I do have insane amounts of patience though.

I'm planning on starting my own detailing business in the near future, so hopefully this will help :buffer:

Ian.


----------



## drive 'n' shine

ian332isport said:


> It was actually the first time I have ever used a router, and bought it just to do this job. I do have insane amounts of patience though.
> 
> I'm planning on starting my own detailing business in the near future, so hopefully this will help :buffer:
> 
> Ian.


Well if you can pick up a rotary as quickly as you did the router i think you'll do alright :thumb:


----------



## Ruthless

when i was 17 i had a Vauxhall Corsa C SXi 1.2 52 plate

turned 20 and got this

Vauxhall Astra Coupe 1.8 04 plate









22 and picked this up 3 weeks ago

Electric Orange ST-2 56 plate


----------



## riyaz_7

Hi

I am 20, a student, I drive a basic 1.2 corsa c !

Dont laff ! 

Riyaz


----------



## ChrisH

ian332isport said:


> I'm 39 and drive this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ian.





P.M.V.Gavin said:


> stop stop im druwling :doublesho


:thumb:

Stunning.


----------



## killerferret666

Firstly some very nice cars on here!

when I was 17 I had a 1.1 mk2 fiesta, at 18 got a XR2i, then 19 a XR3i then at 20 bought myself the supra below (it was standard when I got it.)










Then I bought another Supra TT at 23 (i'm still 23  ) and it looks like the below....well till thursday when it comes out of the bodyshop and I cant wait.


----------



## craiga

32 now. on my 7th car. 2 SR novas at 18. Gsi cavalier at 21 which i loved,2 calibras,astra sri full irmscher kit cracking car.Now i have a 05 ford zetec s witn all the xtras.


----------



## 306dean

18. Used to have a clio until i wrote it off. Now have this








Really upset though cause of the amount of swirls in it, the whole car is like one giant swirl .....needs jace's touch


----------



## bigray

im 24 and drive this 
but thinking of selling it and buying another gti:driver: :driver:


----------



## LanCat

Ancient and this M3 is the current runaround.


----------



## craiga

Clark said:


> I'm 22 and drive this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toying with the idea of selling it though!


nice motor,your mad to sell it thou.


----------



## craiga

navylynx said:


> I'm old at 39 and a bit of a newbie but here's what I drive at work :driver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the personal transport:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at some of the previous posts I think I should have worked harder at school...........


Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lexie

I'm 27 and I proudly drive a Civic 2.2 CDTi Sport MY07. I have loads of pics but unfortunately cant post them as they are too big apparently.

They wont look as good in a lower res...


----------



## Guest

Well im 13 and I drive on privete land with full supervision. Its my uncles land and is pretty big. Drive 4 diffrent cars:
1.6 Ford Focus (Mums)
2.2 I-cdti Honda Civic (Uncles)
3.0 V6 24v Mondeo ST220 (Dad's)
2.0 HDi 110 Pug 406 (Gets around a bit, spare car really)

























Have tons of pics of the 406 but cant find them... ahhh well.


----------



## Guest

im 40 and drive this


----------



## Phil H

killerferret666 said:


> Firstly some very nice cars on here!
> 
> when I was 17 I had a 1.1 mk2 fiesta, at 18 got a XR2i, then 19 a XR3i then at 20 bought myself the supra below (it was standard when I got it.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I bought another Supra TT at 23 (i'm still 23  ) and it looks like the below....well till thursday when it comes out of the bodyshop and I cant wait.


nice! am sure i've seen this blue one in a mag


----------



## GordR

wow nice supra not usually a fan of the abflug kit..but that is nice!

iv just gone 17 and im driving an Audi A2 1.4 petrol


----------



## ooze

:O What do you do then tbops? international pimp and gangsta?


----------



## gerry connelly

OOZE you might end up supportjng a motorway extension if you're not careful ( especially if he's a gangsta! )
What a boring collection of motors.....NOT


----------



## Georgy

At 17, i got a 1.4 Tigra, and a month or two ago i got my Astra Coupe SE2...at 18


----------



## donnyboy

ooze said:


> :O What do you do then tbops? international pimp and gangsta?


Seeing as most are left hookers........I'd say he was a car importer??

Nice collections of cars you have there tbops.:thumb:


----------



## paddy328

Amazing is all i can say. tbops, your a lucky man to get to drive them.


----------



## paddy328

Well, i'm 25 and i drive this cosmos black 328 sport. Well at least for another week or 2 until i sell it, then it will be a merc vito.

















Im shocked at some of the fine motors on here. Especially some of the guys younger than me. They either must have very good jobs or rich parents.


----------



## Altec

I'm 21 and I drive a 97 mustang GT (had it since I was 15) and have a few others (mustangs) in some various modification stages.


----------



## dan-hipgrave

Im 20, drive a Nissan Pulsar GTiR, and my wallet is constantly crippled because of it..


----------



## bill vts

i'm 33 and a newbie on this site and drive this little beast :lol: but soon will be changing for a evo.


----------



## Paulm31

dan-hipgrave said:


> Im 20, drive a Nissan Pulsar GTiR, and my wallet is constantly crippled because of it..


nice car dude. rapid as anything! 

taken it up the 1/4 mile yet?


----------



## dan-hipgrave

No not yet...running standard boost at the moment, only mods are exhaust system and filter, though i do have a Front Mount Intercooler sat in the shed. Like you say, very rapid indeed!


----------



## CHR15B

Nice to see a lot of VAG peeps on here 

I've had two Mk3 Polos, A Mk2 Toledo, Facelift Corsa C and a Mk2 Seat Ibiza and currently have a Mk4!










It's a 2003 model, TDI Sport 130 Six speed... I'm 22.


----------



## Ducky

Loving the colour of that Pulsar! :thumb:


----------



## Jim W

Awesome thread guys. Really interesting read. I'm baffled at how some of you guys can afford these motors at such young ages though.. christ! Anyone in the Notts area care to offer me a well payed position working them themselves? 

@ 17









@ 18









@18/19








(Summer months... it was awesome.)

and @ 20 and my current driver....


----------



## dan-hipgrave

Jimmeh said:


> I'm baffled at how some of you guys can afford these motors at such young ages though.. christ!


I dont drink/smoke. Apart from paying rent/car insurance/petrol, the rest is disposable income, and tends to go on my cars lol


----------



## ResB

38 and drive this...(sorry got carried away)


----------



## Huw

36 & drive this


----------



## Jim W

Stunning ResB.


----------



## paddy328

I agree. I like the way you put the rear wing up too. "I'm off down the shops, better put the spoiler up" lol


----------



## ASH 54

just hit 30

got this










this










and my guilty pleasure


----------



## ResB

Thanks Guyz.  Look at the weather, I feel need to go on a road trip today I can tell you. Shame the wife and my son want to go shopping!


----------



## astra-bertone

im 23 and drive this......


----------



## gillywibble

36 and loving this:-










Loads of gadgets and quick too.


----------



## Forbez

Im 26, and drive this:

Crap piccy i know sorry.


----------



## AlpinaGrant

34 Years old and drive this:

AN image will appear her when I figure out how to upload it


----------



## Neanderthal

30 and drive a lightly fettled Scooby WRX










There are some class cars on here!


----------



## Georgy

dan-hipgrave said:


> I dont drink/smoke. Apart from paying rent/car insurance/petrol, the rest is disposable income, and tends to go on my cars lol


Same with me lol! But living at home with the rents means i basically pay no rent :lol:


----------



## K-9

48yo here and have just bought a 2003 Scooby STI

Wifey calls it the midlife crisis purchase:driver:


----------



## FALCONGTHO

Im 34 years of age,and drive a 1972 GT Ford Falcon..built the same year as me....you all have nice lookin rides by the way..
I just edited my post guys to insert an updated pic....


----------



## Peach

I'm now 31, our first baby is almost here and the 300zx has had to go (too expensive for me to run with the kiddie too ) and has been replaced with this, which I'm really enjoying so far:-


----------



## chargedvr6

SiGainey said:


> I'm 32 and drive a Golf VR6


that name looks familiar mate 

im 26 and own a supercharged vr6 currently chuffed as i got 13.6 1/4 yesterday :driver:


----------



## alex_vtr

im 18 and this is my pride and joy  (although there's a chance she's being replaced soon.....)


----------



## chargedvr6

i drive the black 1

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v178/eatthis/?action=view&current=radovsvr6ssmall.flv

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v178/eatthis/?action=view&current=me2small.flv

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v178/eatthis/?action=view&current=me1small.flv

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v178/eatthis/?action=view&current=me13.flv


----------



## Garyman

28yrs old and drive a NHB CTR 8)


----------



## Deva_STi

I'm 32 and i drive a Scooby STi too  and i luv it.


----------



## madmoggy

39, and drive an Audi A4 TDi


----------



## *James*

22 Years old and drive a 1.9 Stilo Sporting.


----------



## EvoFighter

Started with this at 17:










Then got this at 18 (its a G40, 1.3 supercharged):










Sold the red polo to buy this at 20:










Then traded in the Ibiza for this at 22 (i'd wanted one since i was 16):










Am 23 now and use the Evo at weekends and drive the G40 during the week. I must say that there are some stunning cars in this thread owned by forum members :doublesho


----------



## Syphon

Hi. I'm 31. About to pick up my 7th SEAT next week. The new MK2 Leon Cupra which will look something like this...










Sold my Leon R last year:


----------



## S-X-I

The new Cupra is so good looking, its on my list of c ars to own in the future, maybe an FR first though.

It seems to be getting the thumbs up from owners over on SCN.


----------



## Syphon

S-X-I said:


> The new Cupra is so good looking, its on my list of c ars to own in the future, maybe an FR first though.
> 
> It seems to be getting the thumbs up from owners over on SCN.


The MK2 is a bit like marmite for some people, however it is growing on a lot of people now the hot models are out. Personally I love it. It's a lot more car than the Leon R was, and with the majority that have been rolling roaded are pushing out 260HP stock (when it's listed as 240), it's even more of a bonus. I've been waiting 2 years for this car and I'm just a little excited about picking it up!
More silver pics here if you're interested: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

I know what you mean about it being a marmite car and 260hp stock is just crazy, 300hp with a re-map easy.

It does look nice in silver, although having seen a few in Candy White over on SCN i must admit it looks really cool in White.


----------



## Clark @ PB

I was in at the SEAT dealership last weekend looking at one and still cant decide if i'll ever like it immensly, it still looks a bit MPV'ish to me (no offence to anyone that has one ).

The Salesman also said that they cant get a hold of enough Mk1 Cupra R's at the minute too, which was pleasing for me as i plan to sell mine after the summer 

maybe for a new leon if i like it enought by then.....


----------



## alex_vtr

Loving that G40! bloody rare now, was that the supercharged/turbo'd one, or was that the G60??


----------



## chargedvr6

alex_vtr said:


> Loving that G40! bloody rare now, was that the supercharged/turbo'd one, or was that the G60??


the g40 and g60 are both supercharged the new golf gt uses compound charging (super and turbo charger)


----------



## unclefester

34 and have a Leon Cupra Tdi, in the best colour of course 










Sold this and a house in Hull to buy it.










Before that owned a Nissan Primera, a nissan micra, an MG Metro Turbo and a few company cars in between those.


----------



## Webber-Magic

A quick assortment for you (didn't have photos of all of them)

Before these - Metro, Polo, E30 318i, 205GT, E30 316, VW Scirocco:

@18










@19



















The Golf that was on here not long ago









Currently driving:








Expect a mini write up soon (when I get a PC  )


----------



## scotty328i

19

BMW 328i Sport


----------



## Rich_ST

26, Focus ST170 :driver: 

Sorry no piccys at the mo!


----------



## asjam86

18 Ford KA2 1.3 8v BEAST :lol: 
21 Ford Escort Finesse 1.6 16v written off 
22 Rover 414 cambelt went 
22.5 Vauxhall Astra 1.6 16v :driver:

today (26) Still the same Vauxhall Astra 1.6 16v


----------



## Beeste Jnr.

17, just passed and driving my parents Rover 418td Estate!!!


----------



## C6REW

52 and drive Disco 3 HSE

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/C6REW/DSCF8902.jpg

BMW 530D

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/C6REW/BMW530D31-08-02B.jpg

Owned it for 8 years. Had two complete body resprays by BMW. Currently at 140,000 and still feels like it did when we first bought it.

Winnebago Itasca Suncruiser! 30ft RV

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/C6REW/FIL78989.jpg

Piccy of us holding passports we found in RV from America that original owners had lost.
This has a 7.5 litre V8 454 chevy engine. Same as used for drag racing. It costs about £350 to re fuel it! Has everything you could want from on board generator, full size fridge/freezer, microwave, outside hi fi, 3 double beds etc etc. Currently sporting a new awning just installed this weekend. Next weekend if all goes to plan I will be experimenting with the new PC that I will be picking up tomorow (see you in the morning Johnny!) and some Megs one step compound for RV followed by Megs pure wax.

Beautiful Rover 820 Vitesse Coupe currently loaned to my Bro

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/C6REW/23-04-04_008_Comp.jpg

Having worked for Rover some years ago, I was aware that the 800 Coupe had failed in it's bid to get to America. This was because they made it the Sterling and installed the overweight 2.7 V6 lump. It was truly a dog to drive. America had refused to accept the car and Rover had just installed the uprated (200BHP) Vitesse engine, with uprated suspension and steering along with 18" wheels. Unfortunately the engine is still the dreaded K series which has problems with head gaskets. My Bro just overheated it and has spent the last couple of months getting another engine installed.

Some time I will list all the vehicles I have owned, which includes 4 Ford Capris all owned together

PFU 639G 1969 1600 in blue
YOW 252J very special glacier blue 1300 GT, found out this was a race tuned engine after selling it!
HOC 654L 1993 1600 L, used body of 1969 one to re build this as it had been rolled.
WHM 314M Bronze 1600 L with the horrible first off overhead cam engine as originated in the Ford Pinto.

Used to re build damaged and written off cars in my youth! Always kept them and used them and only ever bought something I really wanted to own. Owned private registrations before they where even thought of, 7654 KR on a 1962 Vauxhall Victor FB (engine blew up and dumped it). 79 FMO on a 1967 Ford Anglia Van (stolen), 6 NBP on an Alfa softop (stolen from car club at RAF Little Rissington), very rare and cannot remember the exact model, but not the one in the Graduate.
The list goes on.....

Chris


----------



## Predator_VTR

at the tender age of 18 i did have an AX Debut 1 litre which i loved

and then at 19 i have this a Saxo VTR, im 23 now, Next on the list is a mk4 or 5 Golf R32 :thumb:


----------



## AlpinaGrant

34 and this:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=1476&stc=1&d=1177606799


----------



## BerraST

I posted what I had earlier on in the thread without a picture. Here is my car, I litterally woke up and rolled into the car with a camera. Im 21 btw.


----------



## freshprince

17 - Escort
- Suzuki Swift GTi 
18 - Pug 306
19 - Vectra
20 - Another Vectra


----------



## rapala

39 and drive a MG ZS 180 2.5 v6


----------



## Steelth

hmm @17 2004 mazda 3 

@ 18 - present 19 2004 Pontiac GTO (aka The ugly step son of your Vauxhall Monaro)


----------



## zub-TypeR

Loving the golf guys always had a soft spot for them..


----------



## willjordan7

I love that new ST fiesta,seen a transporter today with nine ST's in bright yellow!!!


----------



## S-X-I

willjordan7 said:


> I love that new ST fiesta,seen a transporter today with nine ST's in bright yellow!!!


The bright yellow one's are special edition mdels to celebrate 30 years of the Fiesta!


----------



## M.G.

I'm 31 and drive BMW 530iA.


----------



## r44flyer

I love the first post that started this thread. LOL. Must be nice to have wealthy parents.


----------



## freshprince

r44flyer said:


> I love the first post that started this thread. LOL. Must be nice to have wealthy parents.


he could just work really hard. give him a break  :lol:


----------



## funkymunkyuk

27 Seat Leon TDI Cupra 150.


----------



## unclefester

Good choice of car .... not that i'm biased or anything


----------



## r44flyer

freshprince said:


> he could just work really hard. give him a break  :lol:


I suppose that could be true. But a brand new Fiesta ST (insurance!?) with aftermarket alloys and a numberplate like that? F13 STA? That must've cost a bleeding fortune... all at 17?

Which bank did he rob? lol.


----------



## chris_20

r44flyer said:


> I love the first post that started this thread. LOL. Must be nice to have wealthy parents.


dont jump to conclusions mate, i work really hard to have a nice car. really annoys me when people say sh1t like that! and it wasnt an an ST it was a bog standard 1.4 Flame.


----------



## r44flyer

Fair play. My apologies.

How much did the plate set you back if you don't mind me asking? It's gotta be worth a fortune at a DVLA auction.


----------



## freshprince

chris_20 said:


> dont jump to conclusions mate, i work really hard to have a nice car. really annoys me when people say sh1t like that! and it wasnt an an ST it was a bog standard 1.4 Flame.


what do you do matey?? and, can i get a job  nice Audi.


----------



## chris_20

im a team leader/it technician for the jobcentre. its a good job and pays well which is why i can afford these things but it aint no walk in the park chaps thats why it annoys me when people automatically assume its all paid for by some1 else. the f13sta plate was just a show plate and cost all of £12


----------



## xxQuartzxx

42 and i drive this + a vw caddy van


----------



## freshprince

chris_20 said:


> im a team leader/it technician for the jobcentre. its a good job and pays well which is why i can afford these things but it aint no walk in the park chaps thats why it annoys me when people automatically assume its all paid for by some1 else. the f13sta plate was just a show plate and cost all of £12


fair enough, good on you. but whats the audi? 30k? do you live with your rents then?


----------



## sunny scott

I'm in my late 30's and this is my Sundy bit of fun









The race at the end was before the car was modified a bit
http://videos.streetfire.net/video/8bc6322e-70fe-4f20-a554-98ea00c89b1c.htm


----------



## chris_20

freshprince said:


> fair enough, good on you. but whats the audi? 30k? do you live with your rents then?


i dont really wanna be getting into a convo about my personal life but im lucky enough to have my own mortgage and the audi cost me 15k, only got it around december time or something like that


----------



## Ducky

I drive this stunning vehicle (at least when it's not running like a pig - carb problems)


----------



## [email protected]

cossie devil said:


> 30 this is my baby


F****** quick!!

Nice motor mate!!

Iam stuck with the 4x4!


----------



## daviscup

35 and Honda civic type r. No decent pics yet but i'll get some up when I give her a good clean!


----------



## paultoke

Dont laugh, i'm 47 and drive this :driver:


----------



## Ducky

:lol:.....ooops sorry


----------



## Ducky

tbops said:


> Hey is it a sierra 4x4?
> 
> if so is it a 2.9 or the regular 2.8? The 2.9 was a short production but in some cases it was faster than lesser spec cossies. i love that car, my dad had one then he had a cossie.


I assume he means he has a 4x4 Cossie (204bhp 2ltr turbo - as standard). Only the Xr4i's carried the 2.8 V6 which produced about 160bhp on a good day.


----------



## Ducky

Ah ok, you mean the XR4x4  Thought you was referring to a V6 Cossie job.


----------



## st-boyo

*My cars*

My second car 1.3 Endurs Fiesta on a 51 plate










Then the Fiesta Zetec s in Panther Black metallic










And as of March 1st my new toy: :driver:



















As you can tell i like my Fiestas :lol:


----------



## pav-g

37 and drive this - dont think cameras were invented when I had my first car which was a red Fiat 127 GT Sport back in 86


----------



## Dave KG

24 and now drive a 2005 sapphire black Volvo S60 D5 (185) SE.


----------



## G51 NAV

I'm 38 and I don't drive  I'm partially sighted.

However I'm still proud to own my '89 MG Maestro Tickford Turbo #502 of 505:




























...my '83 Austin Maestro Vanden Plas:










...and 'Barney' the Beige Beast, our everyday-runner '84 Austin Maestro HLE, currently in a bodyshop for a restoration:










(the missis drives them )


----------



## rmitch32

I am 21 (+10) :thumb:

I currently drive this little beasty:


----------



## Rhyso

i'm 25 and currently drive this










Golf GT TDI 130


----------



## foxy

Im 21 and I currently drive this 1997 1.8 mk6 escort.


----------



## willowx

26. had many Audi's.

Now got this S3 with custom re-map etc - 320bhp !!!


----------



## Seano

An ancient 55 and used to drive this monster....Legnum VR4, 320hp :devil:









now am crocked and drive this....










:driver:..... comfy..but no where near as potent or as much fun....

Sean.:thumb:


----------



## Flakmunky

I'm 34 and drive this cutie:










V6 developing 297 bhp delivered through RWD with a limited slip diff...

I want a modified microwave alarm that instead of bleepling when someone goes near it, I want it to growl...

I was going to buy a Lotus Exige instead, but it reminded me too much of a tin can - however the Lotus ethos of "Simplify, then lighten" pushes many buttons for me!

Lotus used to be an acronym for Lots Of Trouble, Usually Serious... 

@ WillowX - What is the stock bhp figures for your car? I take it thats a Quattro 3.2 V6? How does the ESP cope?!


----------



## ibiza_95

im 21 and own my ibiza cupra sport










Love the car to bits


----------



## jamiekip

28 (ok nearly 29!!) and currently own both of these:

When I was 24 I got the silver one - it is for sale, mine for the last 4 years nearly:


















AD here:
http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/147776.htm

And had this delivered on the 1st of march: (some shots from camera phone - sorry!)










































Happy days.... :thumb:


----------



## corksta

28 & drive this


----------



## mardell100

26 for me and this is my ride...

Megane Team II F1


----------



## Dasco

38 had this for nearly 3 years
Subaru Impreza uk turbo


----------



## barclay03

just to update mine :lol:

age: 19.. 20 in october

current runabout: citroen ax gti

current track car im building: completely stripped and lightened ax, with a vts engine,

what im working my ass off and saving for at end of the year: Focus st3


----------



## Ste_1

19 and i drive this;










and



















but the astra has to go as its well past its use by date.


----------



## timwuk

34 and I drive a Artic cat to work in the winter months.









And The F150 V8 Triton get me to the lake


----------



## Feeder

I'm 21 and this is my little '54 Ignis Sport.










and the car I'll probably kick myself for selling, even though it needed a fair amount of work doing to it


----------



## Belleair302

Am 38, drive an M5 for fun and a Lexus when the weather is not so good or when in London.


----------



## Deano

G51 NAV said:


> I'm 38 and I don't drive  I'm partially sighted.
> 
> However I'm still proud to own my '89 MG Maestro Tickford Turbo #502 of 505:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...my '83 Austin Maestro Vanden Plas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and 'Barney' the Beige Beast, our everyday-runner '84 Austin Maestro HLE, currently in a bodyshop for a restoration:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the missis drives them )


look into my eyes, not around the eyes in the eyes and.....your under.
you want to sell you MG maestro to D.O.P. for twenty quid!
aaannnndddd your back in the room.


----------



## steveqpr

My fingers played a trick on me then; they mocked me and typed 34 when I'm really 37 - Swines!

Just got rid of this...










For this...










And also got this for a bit of fun...










(The bike - *NOT* the Cat)

:thumb:


----------



## Flakmunky

And, predictably:

*Nice pussy...*

I'll get my coat...


----------



## Cayman S

Im 40 , last week I was driving this , a 270bhp tt










This week im driving this , as my user name says :thumb:


----------



## Benny Boy

im 26 and i drive a 2.2 astra coupe bertone edition.

i also have a mini (which is really the wifes) in the garage in the process of being resto'd


----------



## catgroom

*My Turbus!*

Im 38 and needed cheaper insurance for a while,previous Porsche 944,Lancia integrale EVO 2,Lancia Thema Turbo 16v S2 and an 8v S1.......

Now I'm on my 4th Volvo 480 Turbo.170 BHP though,135BHP at the wheels,it has the much revered Rich Mod (remap of Timing/Boost ECU).So if anyone has a car with a Bosch LH EZK management system,you too can transform your riiiiiide!

This is The White Charger!

http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o89/groomus/P1010035.jpg

:thumb:

Steve


----------



## Syphon

I'm 31 and for two weeks now I've been driving my new Leon Cupra MK2 (had a Mk1 Leon R prior to that)


----------



## duckson

I'm 31yrs old, sold my Focus RS last June (pics in an earlier page), had a new Leon Cupra on order (looks cool Syphon!! :thumb: ) but cancelled it and got an ST instead!


----------



## -Neil-

21 here and driving an Integra Type R :thumb:



















Neil.


----------



## damienga15de

im 22 and drive this pulsar vzr n1 200bhp 1.6


----------



## davenewman76

30 Porsche 911 (996) Carrera 4S Tiptronic Cabriolet

In work so will post a pic later. Amazed at what some of you can do and hoping to take care of my baby in the same way!

David


----------



## silver bmw z3

I'm 32. Had joint cars with the missus (Rover Metro, Fiat Bravo, VW Golf) until about 6 years ago when at 26 I bought my own first car - a 6 month old silver BMW z3 3.0l (with red & black leather).

Looked like noddy/a hairdresser in it so, after 3 years (aged about 29) I got a Black 325 ci convertible with lots of AC Schnitzer stuff on it (again 6 months old).

















*Next week (aged 32 now) I pick up a brand new BMW 335d M Sport with all the toys. My first brand new car, can't wait!* :driver:


----------



## Yeungster

I'm 25, and have been driving my 306 rallye since I was 22.

2nd car is a mk3 fezzi DIEsel as a runaround! Cheap as chips I tell you!!!


----------



## alwyn

I'm 45 and drive a VW Touran. My wife drives a Vauxhall Meriva. All for the two girls we adopted from Guatemala. Sophie 6 and Alisha 18 months

Alwyn


----------



## Xorro

32 (next week)

It was this madly modified beast (again as per bike did a lot of mods myself and if I couldn't do it I gave the garage precise instructions - I was a woman on a mission!). 200bhp supercharged.










This car spawned years of spending, importing stuff from Korea, a website and a forum...lol

I now own this, which is a fantastic 'drivers car', 180bhp V6 
More pics










and I also drive the other halfs car, 184bhp V6 (diesel) -
More pics


----------



## Bullitt

I'm 57 and drive a black Volvo C70 coupe 2.3 T5 and a silver Honda Accord 2.0. :driver: 

If only I could remember where I left them!


----------



## Glennroy

I am 23 and started out with a escort 1.4 then got this

rover 214









Then got this mg zr 120










Then some one decide to drive into it so i got this










and turned it into this



















Then decided to get shot of her and went after some thing more sensible
Audi A4 running about 200bhp


----------



## Ming Blue S3

31 and as per my user name


----------



## -Neil-

Updated pic with wheels sprayed Satin Black:










Neil.


----------



## chris_20

nice!


----------



## Aspman

Got this on order, due 27/06/07 unless it slips (with 18" alloys).
I've just turned 30 










Current black Clio is too shameful to show. Covered in 'Tesco' dents because of the paper thin steel.


----------



## Captain Morgan

34 going on 12.

The girlfriend has this 06 Boxster S which we drive like we stole :driver:

I've got a mint 89 300 SL that seems to live a more pamperd life 


























































​


----------



## Coxy914

38 and I own:

1980 Porsche 911 Turbo
1972 Porsche 914
1965 Ford Mustang Convertible
1987 VW US spec Multivan
1995 Audi RS2
1995 Audi 80 Quattro Avant 2.6 V6
1989 Audi 90 Quattro
1989 Audi Coupe 2.2e
1978 Audi 80 LS (super low mileage!)
1984 BMW E24 B9 Alpina 635


----------



## chr15barn3s

Im 20 and drive this mk3 golf vr6










:car:


----------



## freshprince

lovely ferrari that mate


----------



## Taaffy

Grand old age of 39 and have these to play with ......oh there is also a 307 pug but she's not so photogenic.....hehe

(sorry freshprince ..I edited just at the time you posted)


----------



## freshprince

cough, im stealing the ferrari, cough


----------



## dino

Two very nice cars there Taf


----------



## Bigpikle

*old & new*

36 and have the choice of:




























:wave:


----------



## vpricey

When I was 17 I had this, before I was into detailing but I kept it pretty clean ...










then This when I was 18 and still have it now and i'm 20 in 3 weeks!!



















Paul.


----------



## stargazer

37 and drive my current pride and joy E30 325i Sport


----------



## Ming Blue S3

stargazer said:


> 37 and drive my current pride and joy E30 325i Sport


Love these cars so much!! Nice example mate! :thumb:


----------



## RustyCallyT

im 22 and have owned 15 cars.. still nothing as flash as some of you guys.

But at the moment i drive a range rover 4.6 HSE daily and have a highly modified (going for 400hp) vauxhall calibra turbo for play.


















Both are needing some work on the detailing side of things but i think i can get them how i want them.


----------



## stargazer

Ming Blue S3 said:


> Love these cars so much!! Nice example mate! :thumb:


Thanks!

Lots of hard work to keep it like this :thumb:


----------



## stargazer

RustyCallyT said:


> im 22 and have owned 15 cars.. still nothing as flash as some of you guys.
> 
> But at the moment i drive a range rover 4.6 HSE daily and have a highly modified (going for 400hp) vauxhall calibra turbo for play.
> 
> Both are needing some work on the detailing side of things but i think i can get them how i want them.


"still nothing as flash as some of you guys??????"

At 22 most people haven't got a car, never mind a 4.6 HSE range rover and a Calibra turbo


----------



## Nick205GTi

Im 19, this is my 8th car lol, yet to have a crash i just get bored easy, so go through them quickly, anyway here's my 205 GTi


----------



## rockape

i'm 47 and drive this


----------



## giarc

21 and I drive a CTR:


----------



## Sportspack Mark

18 and i have had a mini and now a rover 25

as car insurance is so expensive in NI!!

£1600 in my own name with 1Yr NCB


----------



## AGVMini

Some stunning cars in here guys:thumb:

Here is my first car, i bought it when i was 15 for £450 and worked on it until i could drive. Still have it now but off the road in the garage, back on the road next summer i hope














































1983 Mini Mayfair 998cc + Stage One Kit

Then last march I had to put the Mini into hibernation and bought this (well, still paying for it ) Im 20 now, 21 in July














































Pic of them together, the Mini has its old plates back now!

The MINI is a 2006 One Seven S.E in Solar Red. Really pleased with it, just working on getting the finish much better now:buffer:


----------



## colst

im 23 and currently have this


----------



## chris_20

luvin the lil mini


----------



## HC1001

Hi All, I'm 26 and drive this..............



















She's not as flash as most on here but not many cars make you look like you've slept with a hanger in your mouth :lol: .


----------



## jatinder

Hell Knows how some you afford insurance, it cripples me, Only getting sensible now that I am 24!!

Anyway, First car aged 18 escort 1.4 No pictures

Then Nova (don't laugh it was a great car) With a 1.6 conversion, My first engine swap!



















Then my SEAT Ibiza Cupra Sport GTi



















Now due to student debt being paid off this










Next on the list is and Integra type R

I also have access to My dads clio, my mums Golf Gti 1.8 T and our Audi A6 2.5 V6 TDi, So it's not too bad.


----------



## SamVx

When I was 17 - 1997 306 1.6 Xss










18 - 2001 306 1.8 XS










Few weeks ago....
20 - 2003 VX220 2.2 :driver:


----------



## dave_h

33 & currently driving this....










Liking it so far

This was my 30th birthday pressie....










From me to me (replaced a B3 )

This replaced the 330....










Bought for £2k - drove it for 3 months before I went flashpacking then sold for £2k. Tatty but more fun than the 330

Just realised I must have a thing for cream leather!


----------



## msm

I am 19 and drive a Clio Sport 172


----------



## Dream Machines

*me*

Hi gang

I am 34 years young and drive a 1998 galaxy blue Mica painted Ford by tickford AU Falcon XR6 VCT sedan
182kw (172 standard) 244 hp
390nm of torque

And yes the bodykit and twin spoilers are tickford originals.
Many people from overseas forums ask me if its a custom one.

http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n106/DreamMachines/aurigaend20062.jpg

http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n106/DreamMachines/aurigaswetshinysealedrearspoiler.jpg
http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n106/DreamMachines/aurigaatthecruise.jpg

http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n106/DreamMachines/aurigaswetshinybonnet.jpg


----------



## BMW^Z4

am 26 and I have a Z4... 
http://www.freewebs.com/knb921/


----------



## veeduby

23, 1.8 Turbo


----------



## Lost Boys

I'm 25, got a 1.9 TDI Leon, here it is!!!


----------



## Jack

26 (today) and drive a Corrado VR6 LHD


----------



## Sisson

Im 20 and drive a Mondeo Ghia X TDCI


----------



## MSR

First post,39 and drive this...........


----------



## willj

35 and 911 Turbo (996) :driver:

the Doris has an ickle Polo GTi which I haven't taken a pic of, but will soon.


----------



## drnh

brightpinkstar said:


> Im Rachel, 28 and drive this MkV 2.0 GT Golf...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sometimes this 1999 Polo....


Aaaaaah what great taste that girls got 

Me 35 just and my daily drive is

ta dah....this....changing it soon..










Daz:wave:


----------



## drnh

willj said:


> 35 and 911 Turbo (996) :driver:
> 
> the Doris has an ickle Polo GTi which I haven't taken a pic of, but will soon.


"The Doris" HA HA HA as if you`d be brave enough to say that to her face :lol:

Eeeeeeee made me chuckle that did :thumb:

Daz


----------



## drnh

Taaffy said:


> Grand old age of 39 and have these to play with ......oh there is also a 307 pug but she's not so photogenic.....hehe
> 
> (sorry freshprince ..I edited just at the time you posted)


What was that Taf?? all the beers on you and dirty naked girls in your garden for a party for everyone on the forum?? Good lad......grab your squirty cream boys......last one to Tafs has a dirty shed of a car 

Daz


----------



## Luke667

Taaffy said:


> Grand old age of 39 and have these to play with ......oh there is also a 307 pug but she's not so photogenic.....hehe
> 
> (sorry freshprince ..I edited just at the time you posted)


those are sexy! looks like the ferrari is too wide to fit in the garage tho!

what do you do as an occupation, if you don't mind me askin :thumb:


----------



## Taaffy

Luke667 said:


> those are sexy! looks like the ferrari is too wide to fit in the garage tho!
> 
> what do you do as an occupation, if you don't mind me askin :thumb:


The Fezza does fit ......just.....

I retired early to look after the kids ........before that I was a golf pro.

My Missus has her own profitable business which helps....


----------



## freshprince

were you a club pro at any point taafy?


----------



## Curtiz

Im 18 and drive a Corsa


----------



## Taaffy

freshprince said:


> were you a club pro at any point taafy?


Yes, I played a bit and taught a bit .......back as an amateur now and enjoy my Golf again....


----------



## freshprince

yeah, my local club pro, says very similar. When it's your job, it kind of loses it's fun.


----------



## Mat_k

39 on friday and drive a 99 v6 vectra and a 56 facelift zafira.










A zafira










That now looks like this.


----------



## Matty_L

@17










Brought an AX GT aswell then sold them both when I got a good offer on the AX and the Punto started to be unreliable (surprise surprise)

Then got a good deal on this at work when I was 18


















This is what it looks like a year and a half down the line.


----------



## JJ_

Im 22 and onto my fourth car. 

1. Citreon Saxo furio w reg
2. Astra Coupe Se2 53 reg
3. BMW 330 Convertible M sport 51 reg
4. Porsche Boxster with 19" wheels and atlantis blue (fav car so far) 05 reg

I really like my cars and the porsche is funded soley by myself so no mummy n daddy buying it for me as some people accuse me  lol


----------



## Jim W

SamVx said:


> Few weeks ago....
> 20 - 2003 VX220 2.2 :driver:


Mate... 20 years of age and your driving that? Insane! If you don't mind me asking, what do you do?!


----------



## hutchingsp

Jimmeh said:


> Mate... 20 years of age and your driving that? Insane! If you don't mind me asking, what do you do?!


They don't cost that much, it's just perception IMO. If you see a 20 year old driving around in an 07 1.2 Clio most people don't bat an eyelid, same person in a VX220 with a private plate..


----------



## Sportscar Protection

I'm 35 drive a modified escort van during the day . 
My pride and joy is my Ferrari 308 GTS QV


----------



## zaphod

Zaphod - age 45 at the end of the year :doublesho - can be found driving a Saab 9000 V6 CSE, or a 1972 Saab 96V4 -TEN thousand miles on the clock, or riding a 1998 Suzuki Bandit 1200, and also, until yesterday, driving a 1998 Saab 900SE Turbo convertible (now sold with a tear and a heavy heart.)


----------



## speed

im20 is i my6th car


----------



## ash_xt

i'm 23 and still on my first car  hoping for an Focus RS once i'm settled with paying for a house..


----------



## Flaming Dragon

Well I'm 25 & drive a 1.6 CVH Ford Fiesta XR2i   Shes my baby!


----------



## Squarepusher

I am 35 and drive this at the minute




























Slowly getting it back to its best, with the help and guidance of the ppl here :thumb:


----------



## chron

21 and drive;





bit of a 205 nut, had 4 to date


----------



## JonoST2

I'm 25 and drive a Wolf focus ST (for now)


----------



## colst

im 23 and this is my pride and joy.


----------



## Frankenstein

42, drive these:


----------



## Jim W

hutchingsp said:


> They don't cost that much, it's just perception IMO. If you see a 20 year old driving around in an 07 1.2 Clio most people don't bat an eyelid, same person in a VX220 with a private plate..


It's not so much that, its the insurance and costs behind the scenes that get me!


----------



## craigy R27

im 32 in july and drive a rs megane 225 at the moment but new car arrives in july which is the rs f1 team clio R27 in ltd edt color liquid yellow as in my avtar pic will put up when i get it


----------



## Dougster

38 and drive a Ford Ranger XLT Thunder.

Pics once the products arrive!


----------



## Wardy7

25 and I drive a Honda Integra Type-R DC5.


















Cheers
Wardy


----------



## andycole

33 yo

Was this:










But just been replaced by this:










and drive the wifey's:










Cheers
AC


----------



## M88RCC

Im currently 26, And I have owned

VW Golf MK2
Saxo 1.1
Pug Quicksilver
Starlet GT Turbo
Nissan Pulsar GTiR

And Ive decided to grow up a bit now and go a bit sensible so I have a Integra Type R (DC2)

Here is some pics of the GTiR





































Some of my Starlet


----------



## jaykaybi

I'm 22 and I drive this...










Just kidding. This is my Elise (at the front)










Jay


----------



## spectrum

86 and i use the buses and cabs.


----------



## Chris20vT

I'm 25 and been driving a 2002 Seat Leon Cupra. REVO remap and full Blueflame exhaust system with sports CAT, K&N air filter - est bhp 215.

Plus I also drive the wifes 2005 Mini Cooper S.

Go track daying with my bro in his Caterham 7 from time to time.

And still get s**t scared being a passenger in my Fathers Lotus Carlton!

I'm also currently rebuilding a 1992 Mini Cooper, have a brand new shell and the engine will be a twin cam 16v head from a BMW R1100 motorbike, keeping the exterior standard but uprating clutch, brakes suspension etc and everything else thats necessary, inside will be pretty standard to with exception of bucket seats and harness. Should be about 130bhp when finished.


----------



## no_numb

im 18 and i drive a 1.3CDTI sxi+ corsa c


































before this i had an old civic 1.4I 5 door


----------



## chris_20

Chris20vT said:


> And still get s**t scared being a passenger in my Fathers Lotus Carlton!


 pics please


----------



## Chris20vT

Chris20vT said:


> I'm 25 and been driving a 2002 Seat Leon Cupra. REVO remap and full Blueflame exhaust system with sports CAT, K&N air filter - est bhp 215.
> 
> Plus I also drive the wifes 2005 Mini Cooper S.
> 
> Go track daying with my bro in his Caterham 7 from time to time.
> 
> And still get s**t scared being a passenger in my Fathers Lotus Carlton!
> 
> I'm also currently rebuilding a 1992 Mini Cooper, have a brand new shell and the engine will be a twin cam 16v head from a BMW R1100 motorbike, keeping the exterior standard but uprating clutch, brakes suspension etc and everything else thats necessary, inside will be pretty standard to with exception of bucket seats and harness. Should be about 130bhp when finished.


Now found some pictures...


----------



## Ali

19 - 172










21 - still 172 & Willy.










21 - Vee & Willy


----------



## 1.6Ed

^^^ I'm so jealous - three of my fav car's ever.

I'm 25 and drive this


----------



## fpan

I am 29 and drive these:


----------



## DaveB666

I'm 25 and drive this:


----------



## Treborwen

Im 34 and drive this.


----------



## ayrshireteggy

I was born in '67 so that makes me fo...forrr...fff... just go work it out! 

And I drive an Integra DC2


----------



## nes2002

Neil 28 Single Cheshire. My current pride and joy....


----------



## ryanuk

im 24 and i drive a white van


----------



## eshrules

22 and i drive this :


----------



## 190Evoluzione

30 years old.
'93 Mercedes-Benz W201 190E
My first car, had it since i was 27.


----------



## wayne77

im 34 and this is my baby
http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t106/wayn7/PIC00075.jpghttp://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t106/wayn7/PIC00076.jpg


----------



## Slick 77

Used to drive VR6 Highline @ 22 years old

Now have this since being 28 years old:


----------



## TimsBamma

Oooh I'm 42, Current car is a Seat Alhambra 02 TDI (on KW's)

and going back in time.
Audi A6 Avant Tdi Sport 54plate
Seat Leon Cupra R 03 plate (my only new car)
Rover 220Gsi (L*** ***)
Lancia Delta Turbo HF (E*** ***)
Lancia Stratos Replica 
Opel Manta GTE SportHatch
Ford Escort RS2000 Mk2 (well a Mk1 reshelled to a Mk2 flatfront then converted to droopsnoot)
VW Scirocco
Ford Cortina Mk3 2.0GT


----------



## Stew

17 - Nice little Nova and scabby old one
18 - Saxo VTR
20 - Lexus IS200
22 - House, no change of car :-(
23 - 350Z and mk3 Astra

I'm 24 now


----------



## speed

16, fiat punto mk1 1995
17, mk3 escort and corsa both 1992
18 megane coupe 1997
19 another megane coupe 1998
20 fabia vrs 2004


----------



## swiftmetal

Im 20 and drive this bad boy


----------



## S-X-I

swiftmetal said:


> Im 20 and drive this bad boy


I would hate to be paying your insurance.


----------



## dino

S-X-I said:


> I would hate to be paying your insurance.


ditto!


----------



## Bigpikle

I think a better question might be "how old are you and *how big is your car loan?*"

Strikes me many of you probably have borrowed an enormous amount of money for all these toys....


----------



## giarc

Bigpikle said:


> I think a better question might be "how old are you and *how big is your car loan?*"
> 
> Strikes me many of you probably have borrowed an enormous amount of money for all these toys....


True, but some of us may have also paid cash up front, I certainly did :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

giarc said:


> True, but some of us may have also paid cash up front, I certainly did :thumb:


me too - for all 3 of my cars - but i dont see too many of the 2x years olds with new or nearly new top end machinery being able to do that....:doublesho

Nice to have the car you want but I have several friends who bankrupted themselves (literally...) over a dream car :wall:

Probably sounding like a boring ol' git but a little patience usually pays off in the end.


----------



## Clark @ PB

I'm 22 and my Leon is completely paid off.


----------



## E90Msport

Hey you only live once and you can't take it with you!

I'm 19 and have BMW 320d Msport 07.


----------



## somouk

E90Msport said:


> Hey you only live once and you can't take it with you!
> 
> I'm 19 and have BMW 320d Msport 07.


Im living by that quote at the moment!

Im 23 and considering a huge loan to buy one of my dream cars. I dont see it being a problem though as in 3 years time when I want to settle down etc the car will be worth more than what I owe on the loan.

All good!

Mart


----------



## JJ_

Bigpikle said:


> me too - for all 3 of my cars - but i dont see too many of the 2x years olds with new or nearly new top end machinery being able to do that....:doublesho
> 
> Nice to have the car you want but I have several friends who bankrupted themselves (literally...) over a dream car :wall:
> 
> Probably sounding like a boring ol' git but a little patience usually pays off in the end.


as long as its not over a long period of time i took my porsche over 2 years and can comfotably pay it off.

To bankrupt yourself through a car you would have to have a good go at it :lol: and be extremely poor with your money, or be taken in by the money hungry salesman.


----------



## Johnny Sniper

I'm 18 and drive an '85 Mini 1275 showcar, and a Punto daily!


----------



## 190Evoluzione

JJ_ said:


> To bankrupt yourself through a car you would have to have a good go at it :lol: and be extremely poor with your money, or be taken in by the money hungry salesman.


I think it's too easy for folk to get big car loans in the UK - spending more than
20% of your monthly income simply paying off a loan for your car is insane.
I like cars as much as the next guy, and probably know more about Porsches 
and Astons than half the owners of said cars, but i'll only ever drop money
into a Flat-Six when i can properly afford it - as it stands, i truly believe i run
the best car i can for the money, and have considered ditching it for other
delights but at the moment it just doesn't make financial sense.
Stories of 25-year-olds with M3s and Evo-8s would have impressed me when i
was 20, but ten years on it frankly scares the c**p outta me...


----------



## Johnny Sniper

I'm with the outlook of 190 here.

The thought of not having control over every penney that I own scares me lots.


----------



## Guest

I drive this:










Got it when I was 17 and I'm 19 now.


----------



## Timmo

gotta back up 190 here too! 
makes a lot of sence that and does echo my sentiments! 
there was a guy who bought the clio V6 demo form the renault dealers i worked at, he was 19, £25k loan, his insurance was over £1500 a month! 
but he lived at home with his mum and dad so didnt really understand the meaning of money imo! 
i think thats the trouble now! too much money readily available to those that dont really understand the meaning of it! they didnt earn it so dont worry about splashing it out!


----------



## Dave KG

I have a small loan for my car, paid for most of it from what I'd saved up for it by clocking in extra teaching and scribing hours (and being taxed to hell for it) and topped it up with a small loan as I wanted SE spec, and a slightly newer car - nought wrong with that IMO as JJ says, over a short time period as mine is its not a problem, espeically when you're incopme is guaranteed over that time period and you have insurance to cover ill-health.


----------



## Jackster1

I'm 32 and this is my baby -










Did take a loan out for it and a year's insurance, the car is now worth more than the loan :thumb:


----------



## hotwaxxx

I'm 29 and drive a NHB CTR (in plain English... Nighthawk Black Civic Type-R).

Hold on - I drive that car above but it is much cleaner than mine.

Cheers - Hotwaxxx


----------



## Jackster1

Glad I could help Hotwaxxx! Nice to see another fellow CTR member on here :thumb:


----------



## cvs04

*Anything with a ticket, rent and fuel!!!*

I've never used finance that's for sure and tend to drive whatever has tax MOT and fuel that's sat on my driveway. Maybe it's just me but after years of valeting and driving (customers) cars I can't afford it doesn't really bother me what I drive, within reason, as I know it probably won't be as good as the vehicles I've worked on that day. This week it's a 21 year old BMW 525etta that's really mint maybe even concours standard after I spend a day on it. Oh and a Tranny van for work!


----------



## hotwaxxx

Jackster1 - mines a 2002 CTR so the one with the ugly front bumper although the much better rear lights.


----------



## Jackster1

ohhhh, I'm not sure I would agree about having the better rear lights - we could have an arguement here!!  

Mine has the lighter flywheel


----------



## hotwaxxx

Yours also has red seats - mine doesn't. Plus mine doesn't have aircon.

YOU WIN.:thumb:


----------



## Jackster1

ah yes the old aircon arguement! Okay fair's fair! You're a good sport - NHB is so the best colour when it's all cleaned up :thumb:


----------



## freshprince

well i'm debating getting a 328i coupe now. But the insurance is so much i'm not sure it's worth it, when i could get myself a house.


----------



## JJ_

Dave KG said:


> I have a small loan for my car, paid for most of it from what I'd saved up for it by clocking in extra teaching and scribing hours (and being taxed to hell for it) and topped it up with a small loan as I wanted SE spec, and a slightly newer car - nought wrong with that IMO as JJ says, over a short time period as mine is its not a problem, espeically when you're incopme is guaranteed over that time period and you have insurance to cover ill-health.


Yeah I have to agree with dave also, mine is only over two years and I have a pretty good salary plus I had a BMW 330 before so it counted as a large deposit and also some cash. So I didnt finance £33,000.

Sensible people will only take out what they can afford and will have thought about it, then you get the rest who proceed to live in a fairy tale world taking out much more than can afford, these were the people at school who spent their lunch money by 8.50am. lol

Unfortunately I don't fall into that bracket. I have calculated that I can live well with holidays and support my gadget obsession :lol: its never one is it, and still drive the car daily.

John.


----------



## nortonski

I'm 34, drive a boxster & the family motors a new Land Cruiser as we drive to France & Holland often, cant beat it for space (the wife takes everything INCLUDING the kitchen sink, ow, ow! sorry dear I'll tell the nice folk you dont in fact take the sink...just the draining board...)


----------



## Mr OCD

Interesting thread...

I am now 31yrs old ... having been driving since I was 17yrs old I have paid for every car in cash... never financed / loaned for a car before... but now I am a little older / wiser and earning much more I am looking at the tempting deals on offer by some manufacturers as I have always wanted to buy a brand new car... so I am reading this thread with some interest.

My concerns lie in 'borrowing' a vast sum of money that is secured on the car... it still scares the hell out of me imaho.

Realistically if I were to down £7k cash deposit what would some of you say was a sensible amount to borrow... I am looking at a specific car that costs around £17-19k new... 

Any advice appreciated


----------



## wd40

I`m 32 and have a fiesta van and my pride and joy , my evo 7 !:thumb:


----------



## JJ_

Engine_Swap said:


> Interesting thread...
> 
> I am now 31yrs old ... having been driving since I was 17yrs old I have paid for every car in cash... never financed / loaned for a car before... but now I am a little older / wiser and earning much more I am looking at the tempting deals on offer by some manufacturers as I have always wanted to buy a brand new car... so I am reading this thread with some interest.
> 
> My concerns lie in 'borrowing' a vast sum of money that is secured on the car... it still scares the hell out of me imaho.
> 
> Realistically if I were to down £7k cash deposit what would some of you say was a sensible amount to borrow... I am looking at a specific car that costs around £17-19k new...
> 
> Any advice appreciated


Its all relative to how much someone earns to be honest, If someone wants to take 17k over two years it will be around 600 a month, for someone who earns 600 a week and has a mortgage of say 500 a month this is affordable, sure people might have to budget but we all have to sometimes, whether it be a holiday or something else, if one only earns say 250 a week then 17k over a year is obviously too much.

The thing I dont understand is many people have huge mortgages and dont think twice about it, wheras when it comes to a car its a big deal. They are both payments, one is for an investment, the other is an investment in happiness, well it is for me.

Theres no straight answer really.


----------



## LyndonD

17 years old, I drive a ****roen Sax-Ho


----------



## swiftmetal

Bigpikle said:


> I think a better question might be "how old are you and *how big is your car loan?*"
> 
> Strikes me many of you probably have borrowed an enormous amount of money for all these toys....


All paid up for, i run my own ecommerce site.

check my site out www.playtime4u.co.uk


----------



## Steve Ashton

im 33, currently i drive a 07 335d m sport saloon, my 2nd car is a 02 Merc C32AMG saloon.

I have lost a fortune on cars:wall: but still cant stop buying new ones:driver: ,

I had a E46 m3, e39 M5, S3, X5..the list goes on an on........


the 335d is the only car ive looked after myself ie washed/detailed.


----------



## jvbates

31 and drive a 2003 Audi S4 avant


----------



## quattrogmbh

32 and drive a BMW 130i


----------



## SteveTDCi

33 and have a 2004 2.0 TDi Golf chipped, 1.7 Puma and XR3i Cabriolet.


----------



## Craigsax

20 soon to be 21...


at the moment a drive saxo vtr,

but soon its making way for a renaultsport clio 182


----------



## Mr_Fish

26 and currently driving an S2000 although I tend to change my mind a lot, had an FTO 12 months ago.....oh and drive my wifes swift as well....


----------



## jacoda434

Alpina B10 an old fart


----------



## Rew

Johnny Sniper said:


> I'm 18 and drive an '85 Mini 1275 showcar, and a Punto daily!


Rotherham too and here is my toy. 16,000 miled Mini Cooper. I'm 31 years young


----------



## Phil H

awesome mate!! stunning mini i want first refusal if u ever sell!


----------



## Rew

Phil H said:


> awesome mate!! stunning mini i want first refusal if u ever sell!


Not looking as clean now as he has been used a fair bit since that detail ( a whole 1,700 miles ). Here he is the other day in a dirty unwashed state.










Not using him as scared to leave it anywhere and not using it so unfortunatly he will have to go after the summer to make way for another S2000, Golf R32 or WR1 impreza


----------



## Phil H

how much u lookin for it?


----------



## nickvw

28 and v-dub mad lol!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rew

Phil H said:


> how much u lookin for it?


Not 100% sure yet but see the links below.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=18644&highlight=cooper

http://www.theminiforum.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=52221&st=0


----------



## V8burble

Life began a year ago.... although sometimes I feel 21 :lol:

An Audi A8 4.2 quattro in pearl black. I guess being old has some benefits :thumb:










My Avatar at a more useful size


----------



## Richardja

26 years old and drive a Storm Silver Honda Jazz 1.4 Sport:


----------



## blueshoe

26 years old 325Ci Sport,


----------



## Mars Red Mike

Im 26 (27 next month) and i drive :

56 Plate Corsa SXi+









and 1293cc Rover Mini Mayfair









mike


----------



## Mav2006

34 and..


----------



## Stewlayzell

I'm 25 and have a Subaru

First started with a 1.1 fiesta then a 1.1 saxo.


----------



## tink69

i'm 23 and drive a ford escort 1.8si


----------



## Mitch16v

17 and Corsa Design 1.2 53 plate. 

Soon to be 05/06 Corsa SRI 1.8, hopefully.


----------



## tom_painter85

21 and a mk4 Escort Cabriolet. pics one day when i get it properly clean...

[edit: found some pics, not detailed but slightly tidier than usual]


----------



## blair

I'm 22 and drive an Evo 8.

Pics to follow when Grizzle does his majic on it on Saturday


----------



## rallyman1978

I'm 29

This is my daily motor - one of 25 in the UK (been de-stickered now tho)
Pics taken before i picked it up



















This is my track day/drift toy/money pit


----------



## sat1983

24

And paid for this cash, no finance.

A3 2.0 TDI


----------



## james

21 and drive this CTR and got a RR v8 for off roading.


----------



## Qüiksilver-1

I'm 24.
The Daily/Tracktoy.








The obbession/show and shine









Insurance is £850 a year, and theres no more than £1.5k in cars there.

Both are super high mileage, Mk2 on 205k and mk3 on 174k


----------



## Big T

I'm 32 and I have a `91 Golf GTi 8V and my weekend (dry weather) car is an `82 Alfa Romeo Alfetta GTV6 that's had in excess of £50k spent on it to keep it in A1 condition and to make it a hell of a lot faster than standard. Pics to follow soon.

Tony


----------



## matt1206

24 next week, and drive this Astra SXI


----------



## Ric

22 and this is mine


----------



## gary

im 38,and this is my toy.:car:


----------



## matt1206

carbonangel said:


> 22 and this is mine


I'm sure I've seen that driving around. Which part of Sheffield you from?


----------



## gary

im from wickersley near rotherham mate.:thumb:


----------



## Ric

matt1206 said:


> I'm sure I've seen that driving around. Which part of Sheffield you from?


im from aston/swallownest mate


----------



## MikeSel^

25 and this is my baby


----------



## kyle_sxi

my 1st car when i was 17 was a astra sxi 1.6 16 valve i now have a astra coupe 1.8 im 18 
heres my 1st car  
















































































and heres a few of the new car


----------



## timprice

First car was an 03 SEAT Leon 1.4S 16v at 17:










Now a 54 VW Passat 1.9TDI 130bhp Highline at 20:


----------



## Qüiksilver-1

There does seem to be alot of VAG Owners on here.


----------



## pricey

This is my current car - i'm 21
Vectra SRi 1.9cdti (150)


----------



## Sandy-m2

I'm 25 and I drive a twin turbo Supra.:thumb:


----------



## timprice

> There does seem to be alot of VAG Owners on here.


Indeed there does! don't think i'd buy anything else if i'm honest.

Father has just got a company '07 Toyota Avensis 2.0 D4-D T3X and it doesn't come close to the build quality or the power of the VW.

Told him he should have had the Octavia VRS TDI Estate!


----------



## 1an

im 17 and drive an e30 316i



gonna be hopefulyl looking to get a 180sx or a 200sx in march when my insurance comes rounds,


----------



## mouthyman

im 18 and i drive a megane coupe


----------



## Beenie

I'm 22 and drive this...










Just had a quick browse through this thread and I must say theres alot of people on here with rich mummys and daddys. and yes I am jealous


----------



## timprice

Ha ha. you and me both. i wonder how many of us who still live with the 'rents actually paid for our own cars?

Have decided i'm not moving out until i can confortably afford a house. should only be 2 years or so away now! have set my self a limit to be out by 25 at the latest.


----------



## Guest

Great thread, keep em coming.


----------



## [email protected]

23 and drive this:

400BHP Evo 8 MR










And no, I dont have a rich mummy and daddy


----------



## sm9

At 17, I had a Citroen AX GT.

At 19, I had a Ford Escort 1.8 Si.

At 21, I had a Ford Fiesta 1.4 Zetec.

At 26, I had a Subaru Impreza WRX with PPP.

At 27, I have a Vauxhall Zafira and a baby's pram! 

Ste


----------



## mouthyman

mouthyman said:


> im 18 and i drive a megane coupe


I bought mine all my self


----------



## threelitre

Aged 38 at the moment, daily drive an Austin Maestro 1.3 - not exiting, but rather cheap and helping to save money for more interesting things - i.e. cars  "Her's" daily drive is even more modern: Rover 216 GSi...

The rest of the fleet is a rather large number of Austin's finest at an average age of 33 years now. Amongst them my first car, an Austin Maxi with me since 18 years, and one of 2 Austin 3litres ever made to German spec 

Anyway, there's always a lot to polish :buffer: 

Alexander


----------



## StevenC

First car @ 17 was a Rover 100 1.1l

Had a huge accident in a mates car (not driving) and was scared of driving for a year and took ages to pass but at 19 I got me this;
Nissan Almera 1.5e TwinCam 16v.









1 year on...


----------



## Goldie

Im getting old now at 28 and i drive a VW Corrado VR6 Storm and soon hopefully a Mk2 16V GTI Golf to use as a runner....


----------



## silver bmw z3

[email protected] said:


> 23 and drive this:
> 
> 400BHP Evo 8 MR
> 
> And no, I dont have a rich mummy and daddy


Drug dealer then?  Only kiddin.


----------



## neilb62

I'm 44  

I drive a 2002 Vectra 2.6 GSi, and a 2004 Jeep Cherokee 2.4 CRD.

:thumb:


----------



## EP02JAY

I'm 23 and drive a 2002 Honda Civic 1.6 3dr hatch - which i look upon as a nice project 'til I can afford to go nuts and buy a Vauxhall VXR8 !


----------



## Petrolhead Matt

I'm 16 and drive this..










No, not the M5, the ped in the background :lol:

17 in October so not long till i can start learning! :car:


----------



## Phil_G

Hiya,

Im 27, and I used to drive this aged 19-26, ended up as a 1.6 litre with Twin 40 DCOEs, big cam, headwork and was a bit of a pocket rocket at the end of it all










Now I drive this (it started as a commuter, and now is my main car)










I also ride a motorcycle, and this is a Kawasaki ER 5. 500cc parallel twin. Cheap but goes well 










This is the G/fs current car, and I get to drive this too


----------



## Fox530

Petrolhead Matt, that M5 is absolutely beautiful, Estoril Blue is my favourite colour 

As for this thread, I'm 23 and I drive a BMW 530i Sport:


----------



## famoussas

19 and drive a Golf.


----------



## VXR DTF

21, drive an Astra 1.4 Twinport


----------



## giarc

CTR has gone, now this:










Still 21 though!


----------



## Darrell

25 and drive a 1.8 Vectra SRi. Dunno how to put pics up! (Yet)


----------



## shadbor

23 and i drive an astra VXR


----------



## shadbor

colst said:


> im 23 and this is my pride and joy.


liking that colour and details set it right off


----------



## gaz12

Im 30(gettin old)and heres my:


























Its a rover 25 gti,142bhp as standard so not to bad for a 1.8 non turbo!!


----------



## n_d_fox

Had company cars from 18 to 20 when i changed my job and bought a Renault 19 16v (phase2).










Ran that for 6 years then changed it at 26 to an Octavia vRS


























Had the vRS for just under 3 years and changed job again which meant a company car was back on the cards so sold the vRS (gutted)... now running the Mondeo Titanium X.


















Am 30 now (only just mind)....


----------



## somouk

I've sold my toledo and now drive a golf very similar to this one:


----------



## robsonj

I'm 36 and drive a ford focus st3 in panther black


----------



## EvilDes

25 now and drive a Nissan Pulsar GTi-R...










In it's homeland, Japan:










Now with black 17's on it:


----------



## scragend

timprice said:


> Ha ha. you and me both. i wonder how many of us who still live with the 'rents actually paid for our own cars?


I did. I know it's only a Rover 200 but it was 4 grand at the time and it was all out of my own hard-earned.



timprice said:


> Have decided i'm not moving out until i can confortably afford a house. should only be 2 years or so away now! have set my self a limit to be out by 25 at the latest.


I set myself the same limit when I was 18. Eight years later I failed  It's going to be quite a while yet before I manage it unfortunately...


----------



## sotonjames

im 27 and i drive a vectra 1.8 sxi past cars have been as follows from first to last:


Fiat cinqucento (spelling)
daewoo nexia
ford fiesta
vauxhall vectra b 1.6 ls
ford sierra sh**heap
and now the current 1.8 vec c sxi


----------



## leeumh

I'm 17 and drive this...










My wallet definitely suffers for it


----------



## raider56

im 13 and i drive this:









when im older im gunna drive this :







mum and dads cars although mums car is now this:







the lotus is smal for some reason??


----------



## CupraRcleanR

36


----------



## K-Lex

25 and drive a 2005 Lexus IS 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GTste

23 and drive a 2004 LCR.


----------



## edition_25

24 an drive this deisel chugger


----------



## simon_punto

Im 22 and have these two


----------



## scottc

Posted before but this is the new one.


----------



## RisingPower

22 and drive an 03 ctr.


----------



## dino

update on mine now i've changed!

20 and this 2003 Golf GT TDI 150


----------



## abd1973

34 and a 320D BMW


----------



## Ashtra

21 and a Astra gsi turbo in arden blue,sorry no pics


----------



## johny5

35 and BMW330d sport auto


----------



## Astro

I'm 63 and I drive Lotus Elise:thumb:


----------



## robz

think i put up my mk3 in here a while back, well now im 21 and drive a Mk4 Golf 00 GTi (1.8t .. none of this 2.0gti rubbish!)


----------



## yarmuk

im 46 drive focus st2


----------



## eXceed

18 and drive a 2005 Vauxhall Corsa 1.0l in power red . Soon to be an astra sport hatch durv


----------



## nsanity

24 and I drive...


----------



## mattsbeamer

when i wa 16 i had a 1985 318i auto
When 19 I had a 316i coupe and a 1988 325i touring.
20 sold the 316i and got a 1987 735i and kept the 325i.
735 didn't last long at all lol, but when 21 sold the 325i and got my pride and joy, a 1997 740i, but that ended in teats when a few drops of water got in through windscren and done over £5500 worth of damage. So sold to russia for bits. so now i have 320i auto which i have had since i was 22.

On the look for another one


----------



## Phil H

nsanity said:


> 24 and I drive...


stunning mate anymore pics?


----------



## james_RScos

Im 25 and proud owner of a 2wd sapphire cosworth.


----------



## WhiteDK

19 and drive a Corsa C, and no i am NOT a chav lol!


----------



## Supreme Detailing

37 and drive a Subaru Impreza


----------



## Kev_mk3

Im 23 and own a 1.8 16v mk3 Astra Cesaro ( 141bhp ) I don’t think there isn’t much ive changed on it now :lol: thinking about making it a V6 soon tho!

Bit of a come down from my old GSI tho but still a cracking car


----------



## Dan Baily

I'm 22 and drive a Focus ST170:


----------



## evobaz

I'm 28 and drive an Evo 6 and a Passat Tdi

(not got any pics of the Passat)


----------



## Frankenstein

Getting on in life now 44, cars in last 6 months and now:


----------



## liamsxa

im 20 and i drive a honda accord type r


----------



## Andy_R

35 and just picked up Audi S5


----------



## Naddy37

35 and drive an Audi A6 Avant s-line. It's now 4 weeks old and has already hit 4k miles...:doublesho 

With it being black, it's a nightmare trying to keep it clean...


----------



## Guest

Gary_R said:


> I drive this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it when I was 17 and I'm 19 now.


Still 19, but have now moved up in this world.


----------



## d8ean

28


----------



## mtxfiesta

theres so seriously nice cars in this thread
im 21 and drive this still my first car


----------



## clipstone

32.

Drive these:


----------



## Kev_mk3

24 and got this now (1.8 16v mk3 astra - bout 150bhp)










sold my GSI *(see below)* to get a practical car


----------



## MX5Argie

I drive a hairdresser's car


----------



## Monaco Detailer

im 30 next sat! had a a 205 1.9 GTi for my first car @ 17 then another @ 17.5 then a corrado VR6 when i was 21 still have that in the uk i love it to bits!










but this is my ride here.......


























997 C4s with ceramics specieal order wheels from factory in Matte black!


----------



## RP Stevie

Thats is stunning! ^


----------



## focus_neil

28 and i have this for a bit of weekend fun










An escort estate for the dogs and the tools and daily driver.

A merc C class for both me and the other half when we dont have the dogs

and a 2.5 TD omgea estate which is currently broken


----------



## xjaynex

43 and a renault safrane..............


----------



## Frank

22, just swapped my DC5










for this










WRX STI, Wheels are going cause they look pants, and teins have been ordered!! Currently running 330BHP and 350ft/lb


----------



## Sharpy

24

drive this










also this on tracks










but it still gets looked after 










also drive this at work for tornado (rapid response) calls, not the actual car but dont have pics of it, but because im special i get to drive it whenever i want really


----------



## paddy328

I love that yellow.


----------



## Gandi

25 and currently drive This, 1.6 Feista Zetec-S










But soon to be one of these










or one of these (hope marc dont mind me using this pic that i found on google)


----------



## Phil H

^^ get the VXR


----------



## Frank

Civic *cough* *cough* civic


----------



## Kev_mk3

im a vauxhall nut.................................... but buy the JDM Civic


----------



## Rundie

these are my current toys :thumb: (last one is for sale BTW  )


----------



## Christian6984

Im 21

When I was 16 (private land use)
1986 Ford Fiesta 1.1 Ghia (top of the range)









Also a 1985 Ford Fiesta 1.6D (most dependable car)









When i turned 17 (in 2003)
A 2000 Ford Fiesta 1.8TDdi Encore with 121k miles on @ 2yrs old (bottom of the range) oh now 161k miles currently









When i was 19 (in 2005) i got 
2003 Renault Clio 1.2 16v Dynamqiue with just 12k miles on.


----------



## paddy328

Nice sponge bob stuff! I see the audio sticker. You a skateboarder by any chance?


----------



## nsanity

24 and I drive a RX8 with a few bits added to it


----------



## Mr_Fish

27 and drive a HondaS2000 and for the life of me I can find any pics of it


----------



## Christian6984

paddy328 said:


> Nice sponge bob stuff! I see the audio sticker. You a skateboarder by any chance?


I dress like a skater with 'my pants round my ass' as my mum says, but i never took it up and kinda regret it. I should have learnt years back when i was a kid and felt no pain at all. As Top Gear say 'How hard can it be?' LOL


----------



## Gandi

Christian6984 said:


> I dress like a skater with 'my pants round my ass' as my mum says, but i never took it up and kinda regret it. I should have learnt years back when i was a kid and felt no pain at all. As Top Gear say 'How hard can it be?' LOL


Much the same as me, wished iv learned BMX tho, oh well


----------



## GTIKris

25 and drive a mk5 Golf GTI.


----------



## nick_mcuk

31 years old....

The toy:










The day to day car:


----------



## mitch 106 gti

20 and drive a 106 GTi (alll mods on policy):


----------



## Marcus_RS4

B7 RS4 aged 27


----------



## MCZ2047

24 AND DRIVE THIS
















Prevoius to that: Saxo 1.4, Saxo VTR, MK4 Golf GTI, VW Sirocco,306 D Turbo, DCI Clio, New shape Mini Cooper


----------



## 7MAT

> 31 years old....
> 
> The toy:


OMG that is so nice, used to have one just like it.


----------



## dsolds

Hi, I'm 42 and new here so no pictures of my present ride - it's way too dirty at the moment so you lovely lot would probably lynch me  Just waiting for some mail order cleaning stuff to arrive now.
Mercedes E500 Avantgarde estate 2003 model year
then going back in time
Mercedes E270 Avantgarde estate 2002
Land Rover Defender 110 2004
Isuzu Trooper Insignia 2000
Jaguar XKR Convertible 1999
Jaguar XJR 1998
Ferrari F355 Berlinetta 1998
Jaguar Sovereign 1997
Vauxhall Astra Estate SXI 1991
Vauxhall Astra SRI 1987
Ford Escort Estate 1986
Ford Cortina Mk5 2.3 Ghia 1982
Ford Cortina Mk3 2000 GXL 1973
Ford Anglia 105e 1965


----------



## RisingPower

dsolds said:


> Hi, I'm 42 and new here so no pictures of my present ride - it's way too dirty at the moment so you lovely lot would probably lynch me  Just waiting for some mail order cleaning stuff to arrive now.
> Mercedes E500 Avantgarde estate 2003 model year
> then going back in time
> Mercedes E270 Avantgarde estate 2002
> Land Rover Defender 110 2004
> Isuzu Trooper Insignia 2000
> Jaguar XKR Convertible 1999
> Jaguar XJR 1998
> Ferrari F355 Berlinetta 1998
> Jaguar Sovereign 1997
> Vauxhall Astra Estate SXI 1991
> Vauxhall Astra SRI 1987
> Ford Escort Estate 1986
> Ford Cortina Mk5 2.3 Ghia 1982
> Ford Cortina Mk3 2000 GXL 1973
> Ford Anglia 105e 1965


Wait a minute, from a 355 to a jag xjr, then an isuzu?


----------



## Craigsax

21 and i drive ....


----------



## Jochen

26 and I drive a Saab 9000 Anniversary:


----------



## zatzy.com

26, and drive the following

Kawasaki ZX6-E3 95










1.8 Mk1 LX Mondeo










600cc Turbo MCC Smart ForTwo - 52 Plate










98 Suzuki GSF600N Bandit










and owned some of these in the past

Mega mileage Volvo 740 GL 1986










ltd Edition Chevy Kalos GT12R










and also another 24 cars (yes ive owned 28 cars and 3 bikes).........


----------



## geert dr

Iam 46 and this is my new car .


----------



## Jochen

I like these cars so much! :argie:



>


----------



## zatzy.com

Jochen said:


> I like these cars so much! :argie:


Thank you!

It was an 1986. I was the second owner, and it had 160,000 miles on the clocks when i bought it, waxed every fortnight for 20 years, barely any rust at all.

2.3 litre genuine 5 speed (no overdrive crap here!!!)

also was a 7 seater (volvo option) and had heated seats, all electric windows, central locking - not bad for a car built so long ago!!!!

i do miss it! :driver:


----------



## Jochen

Seven seats? Never heard of that before. 

Why did you sell it?


----------



## isherdholi

23 years old, I drive a 2001 E46 BMW 320i


----------



## Arienol

I'm 25 and my current daily driver is a RS Clio Cup. I've also got a Renault 5 GT Turbo with a 1.8 16v Turbo conversion which is a toy and regrettably not really daily drivable.


----------



## i want an aero

i'm 38 and have owned this for 5 1/2 years


----------



## zatzy.com

Jochen said:


> Seven seats? Never heard of that before.
> 
> Why did you sell it?


becuase i got a company car 

as far as i know, its still going strong, i sold it too a friend of mine, in North Wales, he drove it around 25,000 miles and sold it too a garage for them to use it as a courtesy car. Last i heard it was over 200k miles and as good as new 

PS, it is still on the original clutch!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReetB

I've had a few different cars.

Aged 17 - 1.1 Litre Ford Fiesta (no pics)

Aged 18 - 1.25 Litre Ford Fiesta (no pics)

Aged 20 - Caterham 7 Superlight










Aged 22 - Lotus Elise Sport 135










Aged 24 - Mini Cooper S Works










Aged 27 - Golf R32










Aged 29 - Lotus Elise SC (hopefully collecting it in two weeks, so no pics yet).


----------



## Guest

That R32 is gorgeous, any more pics?


----------



## ReetB

Yep


----------



## ratbag98

38 and drive an R56 MINI Cooper S.









Backwards through time:

-October 2007: BMW 325 Compact Sport
Peugeot 104 Diesel (to keep the Scoob below 60k whilst selling it)
Subaru Impreza Turbo (MY99 Wagon)
Peugeot 106 GTI
Peugeot 106 XSi
Peugeot 205 XS
July 1987-: Fiat Uno 60S

"Best and most surprisingly good" = the BMW (RWD, engine)
"Most glad I owned it, but ultimately a little disappointing" = Scooby
"Most fun, exactly how I imagined it" = The MINI
"Thirstiest" = Scooby
"Most economical" = MINI (104 was past its prime!)
"Best colour paint to look good" = Scooby in Dark Blue Metallic
"Best forgotten" = the 104 (but it didn't cost me anything to run)
"Highest average speed throughout ownership" = the Fiat


----------



## sicboyjoe

Had three cars so far

17-20 - Ford Ka
20-21 - Mini Cooper (now owned by my mum!)

and now I drive this aged 22 










FRP #291


----------



## mark-gts

18 year old and drive this










1.4 fiesta zetec but had my fair share of cars in my time

honda civic eg esi 
honda civic eg vti 
quadzilla 250 cc quad 
puegeot 205 gti 
honda civic eg lsi
honda civic ek vti 
rover metro gti 
rover 220 coupe gti 
bmw e30 316 
bmw e30 316 touring 
nissan 200sx s13

lol had too many cars like


----------



## Lifestyle

Hy I'm 24 and this is what I own (525d 10/2001)


----------



## Guest

ReetB said:


> Yep


Oh my that is stunning, you've made me wet!!! Cheers!!


----------



## P2P

Im 30 and i currently drive these

Vauxhall vivaro 1.9 DTI
Ford Focus 2L Zetec

And my baby.

700BHP Nissan Skyline R33 GTR Vspec


----------



## Pandy

The dish's on those wheels are awesime  very nice indeed:thumb:


----------



## S-X-I

mark-gts said:


> 18 year old and drive this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.4 fiesta zetec but had my fair share of cars in my time
> 
> honda civic eg esi
> honda civic eg vti
> quadzilla 250 cc quad
> puegeot 205 gti
> honda civic eg lsi
> honda civic ek vti
> rover metro gti
> rover 220 coupe gti
> bmw e30 316
> bmw e30 316 touring
> nissan 200sx s13
> 
> lol had too many cars like


12 cars in one year of driving?


----------



## 2548

Just bought another Scooby for track days...

MY06 STi Spec D and the new MY95 JDM STi Wagon


----------



## DON 41D

I am 23 on Monday and i drive an Audi A4 and an Audi 80


----------



## Alfa GTV

Im 29 and own a 325i sport, corsa sxi as a daily run around and a mk2 golf gti in bits


----------



## tmclssns

Age: 24
Car: 2004 Mercedes-Benz C200 CDI sport coupe


----------



## WashMonkey

born with a silver spoon in your mouth me thinks.......


----------



## sanchez

WashMonkey said:


> born with a silver spoon in your mouth me thinks.......


How would you know he could of worked hard for that???


----------



## mark1319

Had a 1.4 mk3 Astra for my first car.

Now drive a Vectra 2.0T Edition 100, needed a big car for travelling home with the wife and kid. I'm only 21 LOL. This is an old pick








Now lowered with H&R springs+Bilstein Dampers, remapped to 223Bhp and V6 brakes up front


----------



## jagn160JK

hi i am 23 and drive a volvo c70 2.3 t-5 before this i had a jaguar xj6 3.2.


----------



## bluetone

VFR400R (NC30)
CELICA GT 2.0
MGF 1.8 VVC = a mistake in truth
LANCIA DELTA HF INTEGRALE EVO2
IMPREZA TURBO (Wagon)
523i TOURING
4.2 (v8 ) A6 QUATTRO AVANT + MK1 MX5 1.8i

This is what fatherhood does to you


----------



## rilstone

Hi Im 18 and drive a golf GTI 150ps. Soon to be lowered and sat on new RS4 rims.


----------



## DPN

I am 38 and i drive a Mitsubishi GTO, BMW 323i SE, Fiat Scudo Van


----------



## veeduby

rilstone said:


> Hi Im 18 and drive a golf GTI 150ps. Soon to be lowered and sat on new RS4 rims.


Is that rear badge photoshopped? Or is it a sharon badge?

Also you need v6 rear valance. 

Cool car at 18.


----------



## evobaz

veeduby said:


> Is that rear badge photoshopped? Or is it a sharon badge?
> 
> Also you need v6 rear valance.
> 
> Cool car at 18.


Numberplate looks photoshopped too


----------



## rilstone

evobaz said:


> Numberplate looks photoshopped too


Yeah I was making some alterations to see what they'd look like, I have got the numberplate now, but it still says golf and GTI and the badge is the original. But I am going to change that badge to the photoshopped one  And yeah I'd like a V6 rear Valance but my exhaust won't fit in it, even though it's a twin one it's too fat! :wall:


----------



## stargazer

I'm 30 and drive one of these. It's due some swissvax BOS shortly so looking forward to the summer


----------



## veeduby

evobaz said:


> Numberplate looks photoshopped too


I didn't mention the plate, thought it was too obvious.  



rilstone said:


> Yeah I was making some alterations to see what they'd look like, I have got the numberplate now, but it still says golf and GTI and the badge is the original. But I am going to change that badge to the photoshopped one  And yeah I'd like a V6 rear Valance but my exhaust won't fit in it, even though it's a twin one it's too fat! :wall:


Shame about the exhaust not fitting, could always hack some of it away, probably look crap though unless you can cut it neatly.
Polo rear wiper you need too. :wave:

Polo wiper, US spec rear lights, metal pressed plates. :driver:


----------



## rilstone

veeduby said:


> I didn't mention the plate, thought it was too obvious.
> 
> Shame about the exhaust not fitting, could always hack some of it away, probably look crap though unless you can cut it neatly.
> Polo rear wiper you need too. :wave:
> 
> Polo wiper, US spec rear lights, metal pressed plates. :driver:


I have all the parts for the polo wiper just haven't got round to fitting it. The exhaust looks way lower than it actually does in real life, that picture doesn't do it justice, so it looks good really


----------



## rilstone

And excuse my ignorance but what are pressed metal plates?


----------



## evobaz

Pressed metal plates are number plates made from metal instead of plastic. The numbers and letters on the plate are pressed into the metal and therefor appear slightly raised. These are quite popular amoung VAG owners.

It looks like the blue Golf in the pic above has them although its not the greatest of pics for seing the plates


----------



## veeduby

I havn't got a better pic showing what the plate is like.

I got my plates from http://www.dubmeister.co.uk
Could also try http://www.theplateman.com/home.htm

BUT they are classed as show plates, so if theres a lot of police round near you I wouldn't bother as you might get pulled. But saying that i've had quite a few police stuck behind me at traffic lights and nothing has happened. But the plate is in the bumper so its low down and not in your face so maybe thats why they never notice.

There cool though just something different to normal plates.


----------



## ReetB

Right I have a snap now....










Picking up on the 5th April


----------



## 05 A4 TDI CAB

21 and drive 2005 Audi a4 cab. Also got a 2001 a4 until sold...


----------



## m33porsche

cab - that is an absolute minter - nice job - dont think I've seen a cab in better condition - so, go on confess - how many hours per week?


----------



## 05 A4 TDI CAB

m33porsche said:


> cab - that is an absolute minter - nice job - dont think I've seen a cab in better condition - so, go on confess - how many hours per week?


I pretty much wash the car every day... I haven't had it very long... it does have swirls on it, which I am going to look at soon... but I am very pleased with the car 

p.s. this was my car before those two 










I like Audis


----------



## m33porsche

I'm also in the stick with wot u know camp - only beemers......:thumb:


----------



## pooma

33, 2 car family


----------



## arcdef

im 19 and drive this:

Ford Puma 1.7VCT










before that i had this

E30 316i









and before that a poverty spec 97 fiesta 1.25


----------



## pits

20 mitsubishi Legnum VR4 twin turbo


----------



## admg1

26- Dodge Caliber and vauxhall Vivaro


----------



## adam_r81

I'm 19 and am picking this up on Thursday


----------



## jazzmanfq

some nice motors peeps, love the retro 205 gti, what an r33gtr too with 700bhp:doublesho. well i am 36 and had over 50 cars to date, heres my current 2
















weekend toy:thumb:















daily/ work horse


----------



## specks

im 31 and drive a white 1993 vauxhall cavalier 4x4 turbo,no pics on this pc though,my good pc is dead.


----------



## Sandro

im 21 and drive this










though bought it when i was 19


----------



## Carl.

I'm 43 and drive my Rover 25 for work..










and my GTO whenever the suns out..










Carl.


----------



## ABGT170

I am 21 and I am driving this everyday....










Driving this now the sun is out a bit more....










And I ride this on the weekend....


----------



## thechief

I am 23 and I have a 1.2 Clio and an Evo 7 GSR.


----------



## CHAOS

24 years of age... rockin an 05 STi (USDM).... car puts down 300 whp and 345 ftlbs


















yes, there are 2 different wings in the pictures... i had a SYMS replica on there but took it off.


----------



## Ormy

I'm 20, drove this until Jan this year:










I'll post a pic of the new one as soon as I take one.


----------



## DavidVTR

I'm 19, and drive a Saxo...


----------



## Rowan83

How do you young guys get insured on Evo's, Porche's and Impreza's?!


----------



## RB320~067

im 40 and potter about in this on weekends,and most of the time i drive a vw bora oil burner


----------



## Blake-R

RB320~067 said:


> im 40 and potter about in this on weekends,and most of the time i drive a vw bora oil burner


Any more pictures of this mate :thumb:. Not normally a fan of scooby's but have to say your one looks stunning :devil:


----------



## evobaz

MatrixGuy said:


> How do you young guys get insured on Evo's, Porche's and Impreza's?!


Shop around, expect to pay higher premiums, take some steps to bring the insurance down as much as possible.

I've just had my renewal in and its £535 full comp with all mods declared.


----------



## Boost mad

im not going to list all the cars as there has been a fair few but the better ones are

@20, saph cossie
@21, another saph cossie
@23, another saph cossie lol

22, 3dr cossie rep.

18, xr3i

17, saph cossie rep

they are probably the best ones

im now 24 and have a saph cossie and a 53 plate mondeo, a corsa project and a fiesta turbo which i am yet to collect


----------



## duffvxr

A bit late but ill add my bit here

18 and i drive an astra vxr


----------



## REFLECTS

28

Audi S4
Bmw X5 (soon to be gone)


----------



## vala

23 and drive a clio 172


----------



## ca®los

Im 24 and drive a 335d (Re-mapped)


----------



## TanS13

I'm 24 and currently drive a mk2 mr2 but have had;

-s14a 200sx
-250bhp s13 200sx 
-306 gti6

Saving up for a r33 skyline at the moment :thumb:


----------



## Guest

ca®los said:


> Im 24 and drive *my dads *335d (Re-mapped)


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Curtiz

Im 19 now and drive this:

































2001 Ford Fiesta Zetec-S 1.6 16v 

Cant think about my next car as ive only just got this like 2weeks ago (not even) and insurance is having a joke with me!


----------



## TAZ1990

I am really OLD and drive this and love it.


----------



## Andy M

Its interesting reading seeing how young some people manage to get insured on fast cars. All i can think is you must have plenty of money to blow on insurance lol, my first car was a 1.8 cavalier and that was a shade over a grand, now 22 with 4 NCB and paying 530 on a 1.9 dci laguna. If i was 18 id have been drunk to even think of phoning to insure a astra vxr lol!!

Heres my shed from when i was 18, probably the tidiest rust free 1992 cavalier I ever saw in the 4 years of owning it to be honest. Bought it as poverty LS spec and converted it to cdx spec even changed the dash for a twin airbag unit. Had everything possible including one touch roof out of an omega.



















Then i got a 2 litre vectra at 19 and was over the moon to say I had something with over 130 horse at such a young age.










I had that for about 6 months and after replacing the head gasket and gearbox I did the only right thing and bought another Vectra with the only engine that should have been fitted. V6 at 20 going on 21. Had this for about 6 months and then got the laguna.


----------



## ca®los

Curtiz i like the Zetec-S mate, i tried talking my mum into buying mea new one when i was 17 in 2001 but she wouldnt have any of it HAHA!!


----------



## ca®los

Gary_R said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Gary you silly pilllock... i own the car now.


----------



## Curtiz

ca®los said:


> Curtiz i like the Zetec-S mate, i tried talking my mum into buying mea new one when i was 17 in 2001 but she wouldnt have any of it HAHA!!


lol! ibelieve they were in the region of £11k new? :doublesho that is a lot for a fiesta...but hey, i never really see any others about so im happy! thanks for the nice comments


----------



## probert

i'm 20 and own a 1.8 mgf ( no pics of that)

and also a 1.6 gsi nova for some weekend fun


----------



## evobaz

probert said:


> i'm 20 and own a 1.8 mgf ( no pics of that)
> 
> and also a 1.6 gsi nova for some weekend fun


Thats lovely, reminds me of my first car - 1.4SR.

Loved that car. Always fancied those wheels. Are they Courtneys or Allasio's (SP?)


----------



## Dipesh

24 and i drive:

Polo G40

Mk2 Golf GTI

E30 BMW Cabrio


----------



## probert

evobaz said:


> Thats lovely, reminds me of my first car - 1.4SR.
> 
> Loved that car. Always fancied those wheels. Are they Courtneys or Allasio's (SP?)


cheers, they're courtenay design ones, from a certain pink courtenay nova turbo if you remember it.


----------



## Breezy_sxi

Im 17 and drive this bad boy .....


----------



## Ormy

Here we go!


----------



## t_zetec

I'm 24 & I drive a BMW e46 320i.


----------



## thechief

MatrixGuy said:


> How do you young guys get insured on Evo's, Porche's and Impreza's?!


Easy, build up NCB and pay lots of cash !


----------



## Glennroy

24 and this is my new ride 









but still have this as well


----------



## Breezy_sxi

That audi is mint


----------



## Dark_Tempest

18 and the frist car I bought


----------



## flanker

52 and drive Mondeo .:driver:


----------



## lego_man

I am 20 (just) and own a Fabia Vrs..:thumb:


----------



## NickTB

43 (In a week!) and Drive an A4 Cab


----------



## swisstony

41 and drive this...because I am old skool


----------



## dannyboynortheast

I'm 30 and drive an Evo 6 Tommi Mak


----------



## downhuman

I'm 25 and drive this...


----------



## adb

probert said:


> i'm 20 and own a 1.8 mgf ( no pics of that)
> 
> and also a 1.6 gsi nova for some weekend fun


That's quality! I used to have a fettled with 1.3SR as my first motor. Always wanted a 2.0 16v conversion but never got around to it.


----------



## mikey_gti

i'm 26 

my daily drive/workhorse - a 323i sport touring









my toys - 1.3 MPi Si Supercharged (M13 SJY) 1.3 MPi stage 1 (M18 SJY)


----------



## Big T

I'm 32 and drive this










or this










also have an old Rover 600 GSDI that I can run too.

Both the Civic and Rover are up for sale just now but I will never part with the Alfa:car:


----------



## AlRex

22 (just) and drive Mazda RX-8


----------



## TheSam101

20 driving this

Almera GTi


----------



## eye_for_detail

28 and drive a Astra Sport










and a Mint Porsche 944S


----------



## Scotty225

*Tt*

40 and drive this:


























Scotty225


----------



## Tyrrell

I'm 29 and i drive a 911 carrera 4


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

22 - Was a 3dr Rav4 but sold due to it drinking and seats hurting my back. Now a Fabia vRS


----------



## pooma

mikey_gti said:


> i'm 26
> 
> my daily drive/workhorse - a 323i sport touring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my toys - 1.3 MPi Si Supercharged (M13 SJY) 1.3 MPi stage 1 (M18 SJY)


Loving the mini's, allways makes me want another one when I see some good pics of them.


----------



## pirex

20 years and drive a 2009 Vw touran 2.0 TDI 170 hp Exlusive.


----------



## aceraf

I'm 23 and drive this...
(E30 325i Touring)





































And sometimes this...
(e30 Neon Blue Design Convertible)


----------



## Dixondmn

Im 27 and now own this


----------



## d8ean

27 - had this two years this week!


----------



## ZedFour

36 and now driving this...










Trying to sell this 










and before that had a Mini Cooper S when I was 17 (which I bought when I was 15 and fully restored), then a Mk1 Astra GTE, Mk2 Astra GTE, Escort RS Turbo, Mk2 16v Gti and then my VR6...


----------



## robertdon777

d8ean said:


> 27 - had this two years this week!


Nice!, I must put the lotto on tonight - cause I'm deffo in the wrong job!


----------



## mluton

My 1st post on the forum apart from my introductory one.

This is my past 4 car history relating to age.

At 21 I bought a Brand new Saxo VTR









After that at 24 I bought a Ford Focus MP3









Then at 25 I bought my Toyota MR2 Roadster









Current drive at the age of 28. A Skoda Octavia vRS with a few modifications.


----------



## d8ean

robertdon777 said:


> Nice!, I must put the lotto on tonight - cause I'm deffo in the wrong job!


....


----------



## d8ean

at 19 i had the golf
had the BM for 2 weeks, then got the box (great car)
then SL (epic motor)


----------



## jethro

31 and feeling old (and poor) reading some of the previous threads!


----------



## crazycallum

17 and drive suzuki swift 1.3


----------



## Monaco Detailer

30 years young & drive these....

2007 997 C4s with CCB


















1988 964 Ruf tuned


























1988 Merc 500sl










1993 Alfa RZ N° 25/278


















& a smart car........ & in the UK i have a VW Corrado 1993 VR6


----------



## Kenny6

20, I own this...


----------



## 94Luke

Monaco Detailer said:


> 30 years young & drive these....
> 
> 2007 997 C4s with CCB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1988 964 Ruf tuned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1988 Merc 500sl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1993 Alfa RZ N° 25/278
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & a smart car........ & in the UK i have a VW Corrado 1993 VR6


You have a good taste in cars!


----------



## buckas

23 in a month, bought this october 2006 (21)



















Audi A3 1.8T QS6 

drew


----------



## 1996a6v6

Nearly 40, Saab 9000 Aero, at 21 I had a Lotus Excel SE, which was probably the best car I have ever owned..........until it all went wrong as Lotuses do


----------



## Guest

26 and got a 2001 530i sport


----------



## shaqs77

31 - audi a4 avant 1.9tdi


----------



## silverback

32,mondeo 08 reg, 2.0 duratec.


----------



## koen_dr

25 (almost 26 ) and I own a 2007 C70 D5 silver metallic with brown interior :car:


----------



## pooma

33, soon to be 34  , changed the pooma for a family Vectra


----------



## kennethsross

49, '05 Mondeo TDCi - No pics until it's detailed!


----------



## Vail3r

18 and have an E36 



















Currently looking for something with no roof


----------



## scrapchallenge

well aged 18 my first car was a 2 1/4 litre petrol monster...








1969 series IIa land rover SWB, aka "Erica" (I miss her loads  )

Next up, around 2001 was this:








L reg 1.4i astra merit aka "The Shed"

Once I hit 25 years old, when I needed to borrow it too I had use of this:








1984 Saab 900 2 litre Turbo LHD aka "The Old Girl"

and this:








(the one at the front), T reg (originally) Saab 9-5 estate 2 litre Turbo, Superchipped and on aero suspension :lol: pretty boringly aka "the 9-5"

Then in 2005 it was this:








P reg 1.4i astra LS aka "Scrapheapchallenge"

Then while in the USA I had a 1991 Dodge Ram 2500 cummins turbodiesel (no pic on this computer atm  )

Then 2006 that was swapped for/evolved into this:








M reg custom build (originally 1.4i merit) but now the GLSRi (2 litre 8 valve from an SRi dropped into an LS shell with SRi bits, GSi bits, GL, GLS, LS, Merit and even diesel bits, plus cavalier, calibra and vectra bits thrown in too), aka "Scrapheapchallenge 2: GLSRi"

Then got this: (shudder)








Y reg Citroen C15 Champ 1.9 diesel van (not turbo) aka "Cyril The Evil Citroen"

I also got use of this old girl again for a few months over 2007 into 2008 while I got her restored for my dad:









Then in 2008 this was added to the collection:








R reg astra 1.6 Arctic sport (unofficially aka "Scrapheapchallenge 3) but that one has left the collection again as it was technically my ex's which I found for him and shared, but as he's gone too now I don't have use of it any more)

Now in 2008 (and I'm 29 years old now) I also have use of this beastie:








02 reg astra 2.0 16v coupe Turbo 888 edition, number 80 of 100, tinkered with by Courtenay Sport.

Also got use of my sisters if I need it:








55 reg Skoda Octavia estate turbo diesel thingy lol aka, er "the skoda" :lol:

Kirsty


----------



## Jim W

21 and on my 3rd audi. An Audi S3:










Passed my test Aug '04, this is my 6th car. Not bad going.


----------



## _daveR

At 18 (back in 1998) my first car was a 205 1.9 Gti, no pictures though 

Next car was this at 22 when I finished uni, Mk2 G60...









Then at 24 I bought this, Evo VI GSR...









Managed to write that off quite quickly so bought something faster, Nissan Skyline GTR...









And then at 28 (now!) I've just bought this...


----------



## evobaz

_daveR said:


> Then at 24 I bought this, Evo VI GSR...


Nice looking Evo - how'd you manage to write it off?


----------



## aldunn15

everyone asks the insurance question. my answer is if you can afford to buy and run a porsche, scooby, evo, bmw you can afford the insurance.


----------



## _daveR

evobaz said:


> Nice looking Evo - how'd you manage to write it off?


lol... Through sheer lack of driving ability I'm afraid! I well and truly learnt the hard way with this. Made a point of getting lots of tuition and practice in when I bought the GTR though, it wasn't going to happen again 

Here you go...









On the first attempt at fixing it they replaced; both bumpers, offside wing, door, skirt, 2 wheels, all offside suspension. 
I then got it back and it still wasn't right, both diffs and the gearbox were screwed from having the driveshafts punched into them. That's what wrote it off in the end. 
Made a nice profit from the insurance payout though, I only paid £11k for it!


----------



## thehogester

Im 21, and this is my baby.


----------



## minimadgriff

this is my 1st car bought when i was 16/17 and still have it  pics taken a couple of weeks ago 



















my second car bought at 18/19. Bought it brand new 1.8 in Xpower Grey. an awesome color!  loved it! sold it withing a week of MG/Rover going down the pan 




























my current car along with the mini. 2003 Focus RS with 279BHP and 291lb per ft of torque. bought when i was 21 now im 24.


----------



## CraigRx8

got this a month before i turned 19...


----------



## *MAGIC*

28 and drive this:










Robbie


----------



## The Detail Doctor

I am 35 & I drive a FIAT 500, purley becuase I like it.


----------



## silver bmw z3

That 500 is awesome. Love it. I feel funny saying that as a grown man, but I really like them.


----------



## 0004BES

19 and on my third car, no write-offs, which is a R50 Mini Cooper which has had a few subtle mods since that photo was taken


----------



## Mike Hunt

These two, and I'm forty something


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Nice cars there... Mr Hunt. Tut.

The Ed30 makes all of the other GTi's look a bit poo


----------



## The Detail Doctor

Mike Hunt said:


>


NICE CAR

I have one of those (with a little we'll have an Abarth in the family soon too)


----------



## rich67

41, heres my scooby that I have had for about 16 months now, wife says its a midlife crisis :lol:


----------



## Mike Hunt

RussZS said:


> Nice cars there... Mr Hunt. Tut.
> 
> The Ed30 makes all of the other GTi's look a bit poo


Thanks, ended up with the ED30 by accident as some scrote stole my R32, I agree about the standard GTI, just dont understand the unpainted rear bit on the back bumper.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Stole? Did they get the keys?


----------



## mart.h.

erm since passing my test ive had
3 vauxhall nova's
2 vauxhall astra's
2 astrav vans
1 astramax van
1 vauxhall belmont
1 citroen ax
1 mg zr
1 golf tdi
1 bmw 320ise (e30 )
1 bmw 320ise (e46)
1 renault five GTT
1 renault clio diesel
1 peugeot 106 xnd
1 peugeot 406 hdi
1 peugeot 306 meridian
1 citroen saxo vtr
i now have a vauxhall vectra cdti elite and an mk indy
oh im 26


----------



## Silva1

mart.h. said:


> erm since passing my test ive had
> 3 vauxhall nova's
> 2 vauxhall astra's
> 2 astrav vans
> 1 astramax van
> 1 vauxhall belmont
> 1 citroen ax
> 1 mg zr
> 1 golf tdi
> 1 bmw 320ise (e30 )
> 1 bmw 320ise (e46)
> 1 renault five GTT
> 1 renault clio diesel
> 1 peugeot 106 xnd
> 1 peugeot 406 hdi
> 1 peugeot 306 meridian
> 1 citroen saxo vtr
> i now have a vauxhall vectra cdti elite and an mk indy
> oh im 26


either your sh*t at driving or...... :lol:


----------



## The Detail Doctor

I'll list mine.

1986 Fiat Panda Fantasia
1989 MG Metro
1992 Mini Cooper
1994 Seat Toledo
1996 Ford KA
???? Citreon Xantia Activa
???? Rover 214SEi
???? Rover 620 GSDi
???? Citroen Xsara Picasso
???? Honda Civic SE Executive
2001 Honda Insight
19?? Rover Metro GTi Cup race car
2001 Rover Mini Cooper S
???? E34 BMW M5
2008 Fiat 500


----------



## Streeto

19 driving this...325i sport


----------



## kjmac

i'm 28 and this was my pride and joy until 2 months ago . vec gsi 2.5 v6









forgot to do the zorst lol but i did get done the day after pic was taken


----------



## Stew

Well can't remember if I posted in this so.......

I'm 25 and owned this for 2 years




























This for work etc (pics are pre detail)









And this too!


----------



## 525Fred

An old f**t at 46, during my long and distinguished driving carrear, had this lot:

Mk1 Capri 1600GT
Vauxhall Viscount
Ford Zodiac Executive
3 Mk2 Granada Ghia/Ghia X
BMW E34 525SE
Volvo 740 Furniture Van
BMW E38 735 Luxobarge
Peugeot 406 Estate
BMW E39 525 Sport Estate

Got my carpet slippers early in life:


----------



## 0004BES

See this round town and on the Kingswells bypass a few times. Looks so good:thumb:


----------



## OngarGTI

I'm 23 and this is my Mk4 Golf GTI Anniversary Turbo, before i had a Polo GTI (1.6) and before that a 1400 mk4 Golf


----------



## carsey

im 17  and have a 1.4 mk4 Golf.


----------



## Streeto

_daveR said:


> lol... Through sheer lack of driving ability I'm afraid! I well and truly learnt the hard way with this. Made a point of getting lots of tuition and practice in when I bought the GTR though, it wasn't going to happen again
> 
> Here you go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the first attempt at fixing it they replaced; both bumpers, offside wing, door, skirt, 2 wheels, all offside suspension.
> I then got it back and it still wasn't right, both diffs and the gearbox were screwed from having the driveshafts punched into them. That's what wrote it off in the end.
> Made a nice profit from the insurance payout though, I only paid £11k for it!


looks like you ran out of talent, and road for that matter too...:newbie::driver:


----------



## Tiauguinho

I'm 27 and now I drive this. Finally have my dream car


----------



## Streeto

^ BRRRRRWWWWAAAAARRRRRPPP step up, sh*t the bed that is badical!


----------



## Tiauguinho

Can you translate that?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I'm trying... I think he likes it, but I'm not sure.

Nice M5 dude


----------



## Streeto

RussZS said:


> I'm trying... I think he likes it, but I'm not sure.
> 
> Nice M5 dude


yep me likes, not as much as that 350Z however, Z jus needs an APS twin turbo kit on now to make it. :devil:


----------



## Cornish

Tender age of 51, driving an 2001 Overfinch Range Rover that does around 15mpg
Did get 76mpg the other day according to the mpg gauge. was going downhill for about a mile after resetting the computer:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Stew

0004BES said:


> See this round town and on the Kingswells bypass a few times. Looks so good:thumb:


Cheers dude. Give me a flash if you see me about.


----------



## 0004BES

When my car is back on the road i will


----------



## J55TTC

30 and a very modified audi TT 225 stage 2 mapped to about 270, had it for 4 years now

.......Oh and a ford focus Titanium 2.0 TDCI


----------



## CSJXX

Turned 21 in January and thought i would treat myself to this little beauty!

Yeas its the Supercharged version aswell!


----------



## Nickos

CSJXX said:


> Turned 21 in January and thought i would treat myself to this little beauty!
> 
> Yeas its the Supercharged version aswell!


Either your a pimp, drug dealer or mummy/daddy are loaded! :doublesho

Either way, what a car!!! :argie:


----------



## aquanuke

Im 35 now  But owned this for the last 5 years.

I like to modify cars so why bother buying a car like a BMW or Merc that is already as good as it gets.. so I bought an SC430 which is something that needs to be modified


----------



## Coullio

37 and I drive this









Its a 520d M-Sport remapped from 163BHP to 205BHP, the wheels have been changed to M5 wheels. Looks the dogs.


----------



## silver bmw z3

Love 5 series, never tire of looking at em.


----------



## EH_Fella

Started driving at 19 in a 1997 Ibiza Cupra Sport Gti 2litre 8valve then at 20 I was meant to be working from London so got shot of it for something more comfortable, modern and safe! So got the MK1 Leon Cupra 1.8 Turbo (which by the way, pretty much raped my bank account after I didn't get a pay rise at Xmas). After 7 months of good times, I waved goodbye and now drive a Citroen C2 VTS. Once finances are back on track I'd love an Astra VXR Nuhrburgring edition, or a MK3 Ibiza Cupra (same lump as the Leon) - but only in silver! But that's not any time soon  *needs better paid job*


----------



## LennyE4EVO

steveo3002 said:


> 33 , we have a LHD g60 edition one G60 gti golf, a 16v one, a 1300 polo and a mk4 golf 1600
> 
> heres the golfs


awsome examples mate i love mk2 golfs


----------



## CSJXX

Stormos said:


> Either your a pimp, drug dealer or mummy/daddy are loaded! :doublesho
> 
> Either way, what a car!!! :argie:


Lol, im not any of these. Even though i wouldnt mind the pimp bit!

And seriously whose parents are going to buy their son a 37 grand car!?

I pulled up in Jesmond in newcastle infront of some bars and all i heard was 'wish my dad was as rich as yours'. Have younger people just forgotten about working hard in life and achieving what you want!


----------



## Miglior

I bought this when i was 18,

Golf GTI anniversary!  its my 6th car, and my favourite! had it over a year now!


----------



## kennethsross

Pushing 50, and driving a three-year old Mondeo diesel (in poverty spec. LX trim). Sad or what?


----------



## Tom_O

Im 21 on saturday

And right now I drive these



















But in the past, Ive had these


----------



## Ian D

I'm 28 and drive an 07 Focus ST3


----------



## MX5Argie

I am 5 years old and drive a noody car...
























:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## arcdef

Tom_O said:


> Im 21 on saturday
> 
> And right now I drive these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But in the past, Ive had these


:doublesho
considering your not 21 yet you've had a VERY nice collections of fast and expensive cars

hands down to you


----------



## RisingPower

aquanuke said:


> Im 35 now  But owned this for the last 5 years.
> 
> I like to modify cars so why bother buying a car like a BMW or Merc that is already as good as it gets.. so I bought an SC430 which is something that needs to be modified


That's very tasteful indeed those mods.


----------



## 05 A4 TDI CAB

*I'll second that*



RisingPower said:


> That's very tasteful indeed those mods.


Agreed, very nice!


----------



## weegaz22

This is the "weekend" car, which is currently up for sale for a van, junked the 1600 engine in favour for a 2.0 turbo lump from the mk2 turbo/celica gt4, gt4 4 pots, 300mm discs, koni's, polybushed etc etc, rolling roaded at 220bhp at wheels, now running a wee bitty more

goes like the clappers considering it weighs about 1000kg

*edit, aged 28, also have a runaround civic and a Sv650s motorbike


----------



## Step_7

Well, I'm 39 and currently own this bunch.....










1998 Rover Mini Paul Smith LE










1999 Rover Mini 40th Anniversary Edition










2004 MINI Cooper S










You see a theme here???? 

Also drive a 2003 Megane 1.5DCi but I haven't bothered taking any pictures of that in the year I've owned it...... :lol:


----------



## james_RScos

25 but had it since i was 22....

Sierra Sapphire RS Cosworth 2wd


----------



## v8will

Hi All

I'm Will, 25 years old and currently have










Volvo 850 T5










Mazda MX-5 MK1 1.8










Honda VFR400 NC30

All 3 long overdue a good clean and detail.


----------



## ANDYSR1

Im 25 years old and this is my beast :thumb:


----------



## JoeAVS1

*i drive.....*

Started with Fiat Tipo - 18
Then Mint Escort - 18
Subaru Impreza sport special / 1983 2.8 CAPRI - 19
Subaru impreza turbo RB5 - 21 up to now (22)
oh and 'trusty rusty' the 2004 Astravan - 20 onwards
pics below


----------



## JoeAVS1

*and the rb5*

p.s. how do i get the pics to show up on the post rather than as attatchments?
cheers


----------



## ANDYSR1

JoeAVS1 said:


> p.s. how do i get the pics to show up on the post rather than as attatchments?
> cheers


You have to use a picture hosting company i;e " PHOTOBUCKET "


----------



## JoeAVS1

Started with Fiat Tipo - 18
Then Mint Escort - 18
Subaru Impreza sport special / 1983 2.8 CAPRI - 19
Subaru impreza turbo RB5 - 21 up to now (22)
oh and 'trusty rusty' the 2004 Astravan - 20 onwards

ok here goes with the pics......

































































































And finally the good old astravan 1.7CDTI (65mpg!)










Thats all I can be bothered to post up so these had better load up!

Enjoy!
joeavs1:driver:


----------



## JoeAVS1

to it you'll have to open up the pics separately i dont have the patience.....sorry


----------



## v2brett

hi new here im just 23 and drive this:


----------



## xxQuartzxx

43 and this


----------



## ShakkaGTR

I am 31 and drive this!


----------



## ghost_walker

29 and a modified 2 litre saab thats about to go for a remap


----------



## funkyoneboy

Iam 36 and drive this



















Pug 306 Gti-6


----------



## PugIain

Im nearly 28 (old git) and Ive got a 51 plate peugeot 406 1.8 LX! the power is just great.Or do I mean not great.


----------



## Amcm

im 21 and drive this


----------



## swiftflo

Nearly 75 and drive 07 ST2.
Had to many cars to list, mostly sport ones.


----------



## nig63

44 and drive a BMW 125i coupe


----------



## notsosmall

Hi im 27 got a subaru impreza wrx also included a few pics of my old VW Passat TDI.


----------



## notsosmall

yeehaa go my pictures to work :lol:


----------



## RamSus

39 - 2000 Pontiac Bonneville SSEi (3.8 Supercharged with 240Bhp & 280lb/ft)


----------



## chris l

im 20 and this is mine


----------



## jedi-knight83

now 25 and drive this










although its for sale to fund some pretty serious traveling

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/712028.htm


----------



## Dan J

im 31 and drive a mk3 golf 2ltr 8v gti


----------



## rosssei

im 20, currently awaiting arrival of my 197


----------



## cdti_sri

25 and got this:


----------



## Original Poster

21 and drive this...


















While the 206 was being built, I had this built as a bit of fun, turned out to be a little unreliable! (spot the supercharger)


----------



## dazzerjp

Old Man - 37


----------



## nethers66

*I'm quite old.......*

Well 42 my daily drive is










And my toy (first track day in October at Donnington)










I used to have this too but i'm currently bikeless


----------



## [email protected]

Im 33 and my daily driver is this at the minute,








This is my toy.








And this is the missus' car.


----------



## famoussas

nethers66 said:


> Well 42 my daily drive is


Beautiful mate! I looked at these but went with an R32 instead.


----------



## Rikimaru

Some really great cars in this thread and i _know_ i'm in the wrong ruddy job. posted these before but in the Wales section by accident. Oooops!

Anyway,l I'm 32 and drive a V5 STi Type RA Ltd (392/1000).




























Prior to that i drove another scoob;










Before i came to Japan I had and escort, a Vauxhall, 2 VW's and a BMW but I'm now a Jap convert.

Next probably be a Spec C Type RA/R or, if I'm feeling adventurous, a Skyline R34. Wouldn't have minded an Evo VI but prefer the RA.


----------



## O`Neil

I`ll keep the Impreza theme going, this is my daily runabout


----------



## jonnycatbiscuit

Wish I was 25 again...

but unfortunately, 41, and currently driving these...

my daily drive, and main car









this one is for sale...









this is the wife's runabout, also for sale









also this, just for fun









really miss this one..









this is what my daily driver looked like when I bought it...









- think I need a bigger driveway!:lol:


----------



## notsosmall

Impreza all polished.


----------



## TimGTi

Im 31 and drive a Black Mondeo ST!


----------



## MadOnVaux!

I'm 31 and drive a 1995 Vauxhall Calibra 16v.


----------



## Ed_VeeDub

18 and i drive a 58 plate Mercedes CLK Coupe 

Perks of a job at Mercedes ey


----------



## The Cueball

When I was 19 I had a Nissan Pulsar GTiR...had to phone 49 insurance companies to try and get a decent quote.....I'm now 29...

Current: BMW 540, Kawasaki Ninja, Honda VFR

Future: Jag XKR (this sat, BMW is gone!!)

Project: BMW 320 cabrio - write up soon, just finishing off, hopefully this week


----------



## edition_25

25 now...list goes
fiesta 1.3encore
fiesta zetec s (which i wrote off)
focus 1.4
corsa 2.0
astra coupe turbo
golf 25th anniversary
focus 1.6
alfa gtv
bmw 328 ci (current)

some pics below

19









had this when i was 20

























then at 21









at 24









again at 24









24









current


----------



## s2kpaul

im a old 29 and drive a leon cupra. i did have the s2k in my younger pimping days 
current








at 27








at 26








at 24









at 22


----------



## Dave Richardson

54 & have owned this baby for a little over a year.
I know not the cleanest car on show, but then again just getting into detailing


----------



## turbobug

37 and have a 1970,1973 old beetles and a new beetle , mk3 golf 16v.








my 70 baja


----------



## DubbedUP

I have not long turned 30....

Had a few cars in the 12 years since passing my test....

Escort 1.8D (Not TD, just D)
Nova 1.3 SR
1958 VW Beetle
Another Nova 1.3 SR
Polo (breadvan style)
Cinquecento Sporting
Polo MK4 1.0
Seat Toledo 1.8 20v
New Beetle TDI
Kia Sorento
VW Touran
1967 Splitty Camper
MK1 Golf Cabby (Resto Project, now sold)
Audi 20V Coupe
MK4 POLO, 1.6 Italian Import
Porsche 944 S2
MK1 Golf Cabby
Audi S6
Audi S2 Avant
Golf MK4 TDI Estate
BMW E60 530D
Seat Toledo 140 DSG
Seat Inca Van
Mini (98, old shape)
Smart Brabus Roadster

Some pics....
















































































Looks alot better now...Kinda...


----------



## mattwesty

I'm 26 and drive a JDM Honda Integra DC5:



















I need help at the moment, anyone local ish to Doncaster that has proven results with a machine polisher could earn a few pennies


----------



## RandomlySet

23 and drive a Seat Ibiza Cupra

list is:

-----

*At 17*

51 reg Vauxhall Astra SXI








(this is not the exact car)

*At 18*
1991 Ford Ecsort LX








(again, not this exact car)

*At 19*
X Reg Seat Ibiza 1.4 .cool/s









*At 23* - got this a month and half ago
51 Reg Seat Ibiza Cupra


----------



## mattwesty

matt, i think i've seen you about? i used to have a black Saxo VTS reg: V7 MAT


----------



## RandomlySet

maybe.

don't go out as much as I used to.

I had the black ibiza for about 4 years, used to go down mansfield years ago.

There's also another silver ibiza cupra around chesterfield rolling on some Porsche D90 rims


----------



## david330conv

I'm 39 and now drive a 330ci Convertible - Mtech 

I've had
Trimuph Spitfire
Ford XR2
Ford RS Turbo
Audi 80 sport
VW Golf GTi
Nissan Primera 2.0eGT
Vauxhall Omega 3.0
Saab 95 Aero
Clio Sport
MGF
and now the BMW i've wanted whilst I had the other cars.

With age comes.....cheaper insurance!!!


----------



## veeduby

Turbobug, that baja is sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## PDK

28, E46 M Sport Convertible


----------



## PDK

david330conv said:


> With age comes.....cheaper insurance!!!


How much do you pay for insurance (if you dont mind me asking)


----------



## bigyin1

33, '96 w124 300d


----------



## 91firebird

17

First car
1991 Pontiac Trans Am GTA








vvv And thats my moms 06 mini S in the background both after a fresh winter wash


----------



## ikon66

Audi TTS :detailer: :driver: and 50 :tumbleweed:


----------



## R1ch85

My car history...

1st car at 20, Seat Ibiza 1.4i Sport (a few appearance mods)









2nd car at 21, Seat Ibiza Cupra 20VT (completely standard besides ICE)









Current car bought at 22, and owned since last December, Seat Ibiza Cupra 20VT (a few performance mods, now around 215-220bhp )


----------



## gug54321

Dubbedup said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


bet that S2 was a great car, ive only seen and repaired 1 in my time what a rare expensive car! ( i dont think alot of people know they exist )

on to mine

19 - austin metro 1.0hle with 1.1 heat on (bigger inlet valves  )
21 - Peugeot405 GRDT ( nice insurance for my age ) 
27 - Fiesta 1.4 zetec (new style)
27 - Fiesta ZetecS (old style)
30 - Focus ST170 ( my fav of em all still loving it )




























with wheels done










cheers


----------



## bjarvis2785

17 - 21 i had an S plate Clio 1.6
in between i also had a Calibra 2.0l 16v redtop for a couple of months
21 since then i've had a BMW E36 318is

now 23 and just got a 55 plate Vectra 3.0l v6 CDTi ..... and keeping it clean


----------



## Dipesh

17 - Polo Diesel
18-23 3 Mk2 Golf GTI's, 2 Astra's, 1 Fiat Cinq, Polo G40 (which i still have since i was 18)
24 - E30 Cabrio & a Mk3 1ltr polo!


----------



## Maxx?

17 - Audi A3


----------



## -Kev-

21 - mk6 fiesta flame 1.4 zetec









(sorry about my finger getting in the way) lol


----------



## jasonbarnes

loving the golfs there steve old skool is cool mark 1 golf definately the best golf made by a long shot imo


----------



## sat1983

Now got rid of my A3 ( a good few pages back in this thread) and got this:


----------



## MikeSel^

Im 26 and drive this beast.... More importantly, my girlfriend's 18 and drives this beast lol


----------



## gsd2000

22 just got a monaro


----------



## Lloyd71

17 - Rover Metro 1.1
22 - Vauxhall Astra Mk3 1.4spi
23 - Fiat 500 1.2 Lounge

And quite possibly; 24 - Fiat Panda 100HP


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

I'm 23 and drive a Skoda Fabia vRS.

Currently saving for a......house.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

gsd2000 said:


> 22 just got a monaro


Some people have got crazy cars on here for their age but how the hell can you afford to insure and run that?? Doesn't it use all your money? lol


----------



## bidderman1969

39, and a rover 75 for work, and this for pleasure


----------



## jimmy_b_84

24 and got a 1.8 focus (white):thumb:

I want a audi A4 1.8T some point soon i just love them


----------



## theshrew

bidderman1969 said:


> 39, and a rover 75 for work, and this for pleasure


Not seen one of those in a long time. Nearly bought one a good few years ago but dont tell anyone that :tumbleweed:


----------



## David

21 drive a VW Caddy and a 2004 yamaha R6 motorbike


----------



## rinns

I'm 34, Drive an Audi Q7, BMW E90 325M Sport and a shogun that cost 800 quid.

Quite prefer the shogun at the minute.  I believe this is due to the fact that I dont have to worry about its condition.


----------



## bidderman1969

theshrew said:


> Not seen one of those in a long time. Nearly bought one a good few years ago but dont tell anyone that :tumbleweed:


nothing wrong with them fella, as long as you dont get the newer ones, :lol:

great fun for the money, pop along to FCS this year, hoping its gonna there with the others


----------



## JohnWoods41

28 and drive this


----------



## Lloydy

27 and drive a Focus RS


----------



## rinns

JohnWoods41 said:


> 28 and drive this


28 and a 997, your obviously

a a good saver

b not married

c on a good wage (im on 6 figures but I'm crap with money so will never have enough)

dliving at home !

e a bank robber


----------



## bidderman1969

^^ maybe all of them?


----------



## JohnWoods41

rinns said:


> 28 and a 997, your obviously
> 
> a a good saver
> 
> b not married
> 
> c on a good wage (im on 6 figures but I'm crap with money so will never have enough)
> 
> dliving at home !
> 
> e a bank robber


a good saver!!! and some property development! would like to be a bank robber though 

Oh and im a web consultant


----------



## JohnWoods41

i saved for 2 years just to get half the money!! was worth it though, came across this site as i want to look after it


----------



## rinns

JohnWoods41 said:


> i saved for 2 years just to get half the money!! was worth it though, came across this site as i want to look after it


fair play to you mate, I'm undecided about my next car. would love a 997. It has to be a 2+2 for the child seat. 991 is ideal


----------



## JohnWoods41

rinns said:


> fair play to you mate, I'm undecided about my next car. would love a 997. It has to be a 2+2 for the child seat. 991 is ideal


there a great car....ive got the 997 C2s Gen 2 with new DFi engine which is just unreal...your kids would soon grow out of the rear space mind you!


----------



## Wez

Im 27 and drive a renault laugna phase 2 1.9dci, all that i could afford to insure  go's like sh*t iff a shiney thing tho lol


----------



## Andy M

23 and drive a 2003 phase 1 1.9 dci renault laguna


----------



## alan_mcc

I'm 14 and rag an old diesel white xsara around a field.. :lol:


----------



## Rizzo

20 and a mk1 golf gti cab


----------



## iceman98

Rizzo said:


> 21 and a mk1 golf gti cab


minter

:argie: mk1 golfs


----------



## s2kpaul

im a old 30 and drive a alfa gt


----------



## Rizzo

i put the wrong age, how embarrasing lol


----------



## declanswan

chris_20 said:


> im 21 and i used to drive this at the tender age of 17..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then the 2.2 vec at the age of 20:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and currently my pride and joy audi a4 at the age of 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> safe to say i like my private plates


21!!! Are you a drug dealer or something!!!


----------



## Brian N

20 and I drive a 330i BMW I love it to death!


----------



## johnnyboy5

im 19 and drive a mk3 astra 1.4 in a gsi disguise lol


----------



## alan_mcc

Chris, how did you get insured on the fiesta at 17..!?


----------



## wilson_let

Im 20 and have this as my weekend/show toy. 1992 Vauxhall nova GSI with courtenay turbo conversion which i restored last year.


















And i work at a commercial sales garage. So my daily runner is what ever my work give me that day.


----------



## declanswan

Brian N said:


> 20 and I drive a 330i BMW I love it to death!


Another drug dealer!!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Original Poster

21 and drive a BMW 330ci Sport Convertible...


----------



## alexo

20 and a VW Lupo GTI


----------



## Guest

alexo said:


> 20 and a VW Lupo GTI


I don't usually like Lupo's, they always look like there missing somthing but I love that :thumb:


----------



## dee4life2005

I`m 29 and now drive a ford focus st-3 (facelift) ... sold my MX-5 two weeks ago.


----------



## alexo

Bailes1992 said:


> I don't usually like Lupo's, they always look like there missing somthing but I love that :thumb:


I do know what you mean, i had the same trouble when coming to buy it. Kept looking thinking it looks too "plain"?

But then as soon as it was lowered, the stance just made it looked far better, and the handling is pretty decent too!


----------



## Mouse

wilson_let said:


> Im 20 and have this as my weekend/show toy. 1992 Vauxhall nova GSI with courtenay turbo conversion which i restored last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And i work at a commercial sales garage. So my daily runner is what ever my work give me that day.


Now that's a proper Nova. No chaved up nonsense


----------



## DCR

33 (34 in two weeks) and i drive an 06 RS Megane Cup in Ultra Blue


----------



## T4_ANNI

30, Golf GTi 25th Anniversary


----------



## DCR

alexo said:


> 20 and a VW Lupo GTI


whats that on the bonnet ?
seen them on a few cars
does it protect the bonnet from stonechips ?


----------



## -Kev-

DCR said:


> whats that on the bonnet ?
> seen them on a few cars
> does it protect the bonnet from stonechips ?


its called a car bra, protects the bonnet from stone chips


----------



## T4_ANNI

DCR said:


> whats that on the bonnet ?
> seen them on a few cars
> does it protect the bonnet from stonechips ?


Yip exactly that- known as a bonnet bra.


----------



## -Kev-

i'm 21, and drive this:


----------



## dale205mills

I am 24 and I drive these

Workhorse









My toy


----------



## alexo

T4_ANNI said:


> Yip exactly that- known as a bonnet bra.


As said, a Bonnet Bra.

I dont really like the look of it too much now, so only really use it for motorway journeys, or when the roads have been gritted in this cold weather ..


----------



## macdo

Im 22 and drive this


----------



## J9NY X

im 25 and this is mine


----------



## magpieV6

26, renaultsport clio 197


----------



## 204driver

God i feel old reading this! I'm 32 and drive a BMW 123D.


----------



## pdv40

This @ 21


----------



## Scarlet

27 and have an Audi 100 type 44 quattro avant


----------



## needhampr

I'm 37 and drive these:

For work:










and for the weekend:


----------



## ANDY GTR

im 34 this is my weekend car R33 GTR










and the wifes car R33 GTS/T


----------



## veeduby

ANDY GTR, wicked cars, I've driven a GTR was about 20 at the time, sweeeet.


----------



## gsd2000

Mother-Goose said:


> Some people have got crazy cars on here for their age but how the hell can you afford to insure and run that?? Doesn't it use all your money? lol


No its not that bad im getting aroung 14mpg round town and i dont do many miles any way, my insurance is 1700 with the wortec mods declarded, but i love it. Its different but so many people dont know what it is so it blends in. I've got a fairly secure job, and i have savings but worst case i would sell it if i had to. I've only just turned 22 so i got the car when i was 21. The loud pedal is addictive though


----------



## Sierra Dan

im 17 
and i drive a 1.8 sierra with only 43000 on the clock
(btw there brand new escort cosworth wheels not refubs)


----------



## A12DY B

heres a few of mine loads missing but the ones I have pics of

18 -










19 -










20-










21 -










22 -










23-










24 -



















25 -



















26 -


----------



## eshrules

eshrules said:


> 22 and i drive this :


22










now 24 and due to be driving :


----------



## [email protected]

I'm 36 

I own a Skoda Roomster


----------



## Craigus

I'm 19 and drive a Renault Twingo Renaultsport 133.


----------



## Byron

A12DY B said:


> 26 -


Very nice. Im sure I remember seeing that for sale over on PH late last year. 
Looked well priced.:thumb:


----------



## macca5050

Scotsbil said:


> 37 and I drive this 1.0 beastie  Which incidentally I have justed Taxed for the year £40.00 cheap motoring


Is it me or do they sound quite meaty?? Mine does, love the thing,

22 by the way!


----------



## Guest

macca5050 said:


> Is it me or do they sound quite meaty?? Mine does, love the thing,
> 
> 22 by the way!


That have that rapsy growl of a V6 I find.


----------



## berger

A12DY B said:


> heres a few of mine loads missing but the ones I have pics of
> 
> 18 -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19 -


Bet that cost you a bit going back 8 years now to buy and insure!

Had a GSI Turbo myself until recently, very fast car when modified! :driver:


----------



## RenesisEvo

ANDY GTR said:


> im 34 this is my weekend car R33 GTR


The moment you even think about selling that car I WILL be there! :doublesho so nice to see an un-abused R33.


----------



## ANDY GTR

thanks i like the standard styleing of the GTR just finished it of with my own little touches have a look at my project thread mate im sure youl enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## naked_brummell

just turned 21..... 
and this is mine, owned for about a year now....



















NB :thumb:


----------



## naked_brummell

T4 ANNI - your gti looks pukka! like the CH's aswell (i want some!!) :thumb:


----------



## billyali86

22, my pride and joy....


----------



## SPECKY

43 and heres my Monster...............

R56 MCS JCW


----------



## S-X-I

My first car at 17 was this,

2002 Vauxhall Corsa 1.2 SXI










Now 21 and driving this,

2007 FIAT Panda 100HP


----------



## Tomm

only just found this what a cool thread!

17 and i drive this










its a ongoing project at the moment, watch this space (or my project thread) and watch it develop!


----------



## Guest

Tomm said:


> only just found this what a cool thread!
> 
> 17 and i drive this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a ongoing project at the moment, watch this space (or my project thread) and watch it develop!


Can I ask how you got insured on that and what engine does it have? PM me if you like :thumb:


----------



## Elliott19864

22, 323 Ci Coupe. My sensible run about 










Will be back on the modding scene soon in something VAG. Probablys a MK2 Golf with 300bhp (well that's the plan anyway


----------



## chr15barn3s

22 and drive this.


----------



## Tybo

36 and drive a Citroen Dispatch, Subaru Legacy Outback and a turbo MX5.


----------



## S-X-I

chr15barn3s said:


> 22 and drive this.


Insurance and buying cost, explain lol


----------



## RenesisEvo

S-X-I said:


> Insurance and buying cost, explain lol


Lol I wonder also, it costs me a shed load to get insured on a fairly pants 1.4! And I'm older!


----------



## chr15barn3s

S-X-I said:


> Insurance and buying cost, explain lol


Insurance is about 650! Bargain but got 5 years no claims.

Buying is a secret :wave:


----------



## chr15barn3s

Also drive a brand new LWB Hi-top Pug Boxer van and a Transit Connect. Cant put pics of them as would be classed as advertising.


----------



## S-X-I

chr15barn3s said:


> Insurance is about 650! Bargain but got 5 years no claims.
> 
> Buying is a secret :wave:


Great price for insurance!


----------



## Tomm

Bailes1992 said:


> Can I ask how you got insured on that and what engine does it have? PM me if you like :thumb:


Insurance is in my own name, before this i was driving a 106 GTi and it was faling just short of 4k a year to insure so it just had to go! I got ooking around and was first drawn to the 200sx S13's but after a bit of thought i came to the conclusion they were fugly!

So i got this MR2, got inured on it at 1,500 a year so it work out cheaper than a lot of lads driving around in fiesas/corsas ect a lad i go to uni with is paying 1,800 on a 1.2 fiesta.

The company i am insured with didnt really seem to grasp the concept of it being imported and the likes so to them it didnt really make a differance!

The engine is a 175bhp 2.0l N/A with a aftermarket map, de-cat and mongoose exhaust system.

I will call them next year to see what a turbo will be like to insure!


----------



## Streeto

18 - Saxo VTR 
19 - e30 BMW 325i sport
20 (now) - Nissan 200SX S14a


----------



## Tomm

your user name and current car choice only shouts one thing to me!


----------



## badly_dubbed

im 23 and i drive an ibiza FR tdi on air-ride


----------



## Streeto

Tomm said:


> your user name and current car choice only shouts one thing to me!


Now what could that be?


----------



## Tomm

i wounder










streeto is bad kiddies! no shopping on the streets...... unless you have skills!


----------



## Tomm

badly_dubbed said:


> im 23 and i drive an ibiza FR tdi on air-ride


them schmitz illlllllll!!! Have you seen the bora on 11J's?

Edition38.com/forums

thats the place for you!


----------



## bidderman1969

Tomm said:


> Insurance is in my own name, before this i was driving a 106 GTi and it was faling just short of 4k a year to insure so it just had to go! I got ooking around and was first drawn to the 200sx S13's but after a bit of thought i came to the conclusion they were fugly!
> 
> So i got this MR2, got inured on it at 1,500 a year so it work out cheaper than a lot of lads driving around in fiesas/corsas ect a lad i go to uni with is paying 1,800 on a 1.2 fiesta.
> 
> The company i am insured with didnt really seem to grasp the concept of it being imported and the likes so to them it didnt really make a differance!
> 
> The engine is a 175bhp 2.0l N/A with a aftermarket map, de-cat and mongoose exhaust system.
> 
> I will call them next year to see what a turbo will be like to insure!


i take it has a CAT 1 immob/alarm on it then, still seems rather cheap tho


----------



## Tomm

oh yes sorry, cat 1 imobiliser and alarm as well a cobra tracking device.


----------



## bidderman1969

thought something might have helped it be so low


----------



## badly_dubbed

Tomm said:


> them schmitz illlllllll!!! Have you seen the bora on 11J's?
> 
> Edition38.com/forums
> 
> thats the place for you!


im already a member on E38 

yea the guy was at E38 show last year
:thumb:


----------



## Tomm

ah i thought you would be over there , just cant recal seeing you, Some fresh rides there. 

Ah yes, thats where i saw it! Such a amazing car, IIC he has sold it now though  sad times


----------



## Christian6984

best update mine, only got it last week, 08 Clio 1.2 TCE 100 Dynamique

Age: 22










Since 19:









Since 17:









since 16 (off road use)


----------



## West

ardandy said:


> 26
> 
> My VR6! Grrrrrrrrrowl!


Happy to Hear! :thumb:
We want photo's..! Lots of, lots of photos


----------



## West

SiGainey said:


> I'm 32 and drive a Golf VR6


Liking it!
That's a mann's car..!
I'm not a mann yet but having one now so it's ready for the day in the future I can call myself that to :thumb:


----------



## West

mba said:


> Im 26 heres my Golf VR6 i had when i was 23 the stepped up to the Scoob :thumb:


Can't see the picture 
But always nice to see so many knowing what's a REAL car :devil:


----------



## West

adb said:


> 26 and this VR6:


Why is it all the great cars photo's doesn't work


----------



## West

Kaz said:


> I'm 27, and I drive this Golf VR6


Again..
The manns car :devil:
Nice in black - can give a really nice shine!


----------



## West

chargedvr6 said:


> that name looks familiar mate
> 
> im 26 and own a supercharged vr6 currently chuffed as i got 13.6 1/4 yesterday :driver:


How much is your HP then? Impressive..
I have to change the chain in mine before I start installing a Rotrex C30-94.
:wave:


----------



## West

I'm 23 and drive VR6 (186 HK and soon counting)










It gets me from A to B :car:


----------



## West

jamiekip said:


> 28 (ok nearly 29!!) and currently own both of these:
> 
> When I was 24 I got the silver one - it is for sale, mine for the last 4 years nearly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AD here:
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/147776.htm
> 
> And had this delivered on the 1st of march: (some shots from camera phone - sorry!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy days.... :thumb:


Damn it's nice!
I always loved Audi especially the A3 or S3.. Uhh what a car..!


----------



## West

timwuk said:


> 34 and I drive a Artic cat to work in the winter months.
> 
> View attachment 1597
> 
> 
> And The F150 V8 Triton get me to the lake
> 
> View attachment 1598


Hahahaaa that's a great one..! That's different in a faboulos way..!
Where do you live since you need that for the winter months?


----------



## West

Syphon said:


> I'm 31 and for two weeks now I've been driving my new Leon Cupra MK2 (had a Mk1 Leon R prior to that)


WOW! Really nice!
Great photos to..!


----------



## West

Ming Blue S3 said:


> 31 and as per my user name


Ouuhhh..! Why does cars in Denmark have to be so exspensive.. :wall:


----------



## Auto-Etc

31 and drive this :thumb: love older jap cars :argie:
T/Turbo 4wd and no scumbag factor :lol:


----------



## robj20

Im 23 and drive a Ford RS Turbo S2.


----------



## Streeto

Tomm said:


> i wounder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> streeto is bad kiddies! no shopping on the streets...... unless you have skills!


Haha, you have a corrupt mind 

I could show you pictures but myn would have "Maccy D's" or "Sainsbury's" in the background lol


----------



## TIGGER_INTEGRA

21 Honda Integra Type R DC2 pictures are on my profile:driver:


----------



## glos nige

25 and i drive this 2.0 turbo astra sri xp


----------



## kallM3

29 and this little Beauty: :thumb:


----------



## K600RYS

18, Leon Cupra R


----------



## Dave Spalding

I'm 23 and drive . . .




I have a 55 plate Vectra SRi which is going at the end of the month, thank god. I prefer older cars to be honest. I thought about buying an Astra VXR but i knew I would get bored of it.


----------



## Tomm

oh is that a GT4? not so hot on my celicas

You should come to a DWYB day! I am sure i can find one up your way if you are intrested? Get somenice pointers from some BDC drivers to!


----------



## Dave Spalding

Tomm said:


> oh is that a GT4? not so hot on my celicas
> 
> You should come to a DWYB day! I am sure i can find one up your way if you are intrested? Get somenice pointers from some BDC drivers to!


Yeah its a JDM spec GT4. Yeah could possibly be interested in that. Cheers mate.


----------



## Tomm

ah good stuff! two of my good friends have got them, only just bought them aswell, one managed to jump a farmers fence and into a field. pulled it out and everything was fine, managed to drive home at 60 and it the car stayed dead straight! 

Ace cars! 

I got a GT4 engine here, was cosidering it for my car as a turbo conversion but i am thinking other wise at the moment!


----------



## Dave Spalding

What car were you thinking of putting it in?


----------



## Tomm

my rev2 MR2, JDM spec aswell. 

I just cant be bothered with all of the running trobles, althouh 300bhp does sound good!


----------



## Smarties

21 years old.. Renaultsport 197

Had it a year now.. pretty bored of seeing it!
Fantastic car to drive and looks the nuts but when you see it everyday and the way it drives is too good.. i need a little bit of danger in my life rather than a chassic which grips 90 degree bends at 70 in the wet.

Pics:


----------



## nick_mcuk

32, 07 Audi A4 Avant 1.9TDi SE, 88 205 1.9 GTI, 93 405 2l MI16 oh and a 05 BMW R1200GS bike.....


----------



## Bero

Smarties said:


> 21 years old.. Renaultsport 197
> 
> Had it a year now.. pretty bored of seeing it!
> Fantastic car to drive and looks the nuts but when you see it everyday and the way it drives is too good.. i need a little bit of danger in my life rather than a chassic which grips 90 degree bends at 70 in the wet.
> 
> Pics:


I'd go back to the dealer with that, dam renault wheels can't stand up to the british weather, look like they are disolving! :doublesho


----------



## 106rallye

19 1/2 years old lol

s2 106rallye 16v, brembo 4piston calipers, 288mm disks, stainless 4-2-1 manifold, supersprint exhaust, speedline corse's, morretes, stripped, cobra monaco buckets and cobra harnesses

























and my dads, age 40's
drives
white 197cup

dirty pics by the way, hes not had it long enough for a full detail, so heres the day before we picked it up


----------



## pooma

34 and this is my back and forward to work saxo










This is what I drive when I get there


----------



## Volkswagen85

*what paint dept readings are you getting on the roof*



winrya said:


> 25 and here's my baby


can you tell me what is the thickness of your paint on your car (if you have a paint thickness gauge) especially on the roof,what is the lowest. I have a 2008 gti with 1400 miles on it and has never been polished and I am getting as low as 3.7 mills that is 98 microns on the roof close to the sunroof,thanks


----------



## Curley89

Im 19 and drive a Renault sport Clio 182.

When i was 17 i had a Clio 1.2 which got me into detailing... being black you know.

First car:









Now Im driving this (on the left):


----------



## chunkytfg

27 and currently drive this










And ride this










Missus has this










and this










And who can tell me what bike this is that i used to race?


----------



## Rick_1138

Very nice, i am looking to buy a white street triple this year (was going to be this month, then work gave us a ll a 10% pay cut...which wasn't expexcted at all!)

I think the race bike is either a 1000 or 750 K5 gsxr??

Oh and what happens if you put the wrong horse with the wrong nameplate...do they get confuzled?? lol


----------



## neilb62

I'm 46 and drive a '02 2.6 Vectra GSi, and a '04 Jeep Cherokee 2.5 CRD.


----------



## nudda

26, drive this ...










And paid for it all myself


----------



## theshrew

Im 30 have a Golf Gti and a Subaru 

The guy above with the Race Bike id say i not got a clue wat it is but that pic was taken in the pit lane at Oulton Park


----------



## tmagnet

20 and got a Ford Focus


----------



## chunkytfg

pit lane at oulton park is right however the guess as to what bike it is is wrong.


----------



## 306chris

I'm 28 and drive this


----------



## Rick_1138

chunkytfg said:


> pit lane at oulton park is right however the guess as to what bike it is is wrong.


In that case i am pretty sure its a SV650\1000 race conversion?

They are teh awesome if its what i think it is.

Gsxr front end??:devil:


----------



## M.M

im 17 
and i drive a 03 volvo v40 2.0l


----------



## lossiechris

im 25 and i drive a Focus ST3


----------



## Ads_t

Im 24 and drive a a fully loaded BMW 330ci Sport convertible



















Im also going to be a Yamaha R1 for the summer.


----------



## isherdholi

Ads_t said:


> Im 24 and drive a a fully loaded BMW 330ci Sport convertible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im also going to be a Yamaha R1 for the summer.


Nice car dude. The M3 style mirrors look good on it. You should put LED tail lights in if you haven't already :thumb:


----------



## Ads_t

There not M3 style, there genuine AC Schnitzers as well as the wheels :thumb:


----------



## Scott2

I'm 18 and drive an Audi A3 2.0 TDI S-Line Black Edition


----------



## withoutabix

Age 21 and drive a clio R27


----------



## chunkytfg

Rick_1138 said:


> In that case i am pretty sure its a SV6501000 race conversion?
> 
> They are teh awesome if its what i think it is.
> 
> Gsxr front end??:devil:


Yep it's an SV650 but bored out to 700 with full race tune.

GSXR front end with ohlins front and rear.

Dymags(not in this pic though)

Titanium/lightweight alloys all over it.

It was far more of a bike than i was ever capable of riding but i loved it:thumb:


----------



## polsonm87

21 and drive a 07 civic type R


----------



## alan_mcc

i'm 15 and don't own a car..!


----------



## Posts001

I am 20 and I have a MINI Cooper S with a Milltek exhaust


----------



## jlw129

I'm 24 and on Saturday bought a 2003 Volvo S60 D5 :driver:


----------



## Andy M

I like that.....


----------



## titchster

19, and a 106 XS.









Poor picture:


----------



## Rick_1138

chunkytfg said:


> Yep it's an SV650 but bored out to 700 with full race tune.
> 
> GSXR front end with ohlins front and rear.
> 
> Dymags(not in this pic though)
> 
> Titanium/lightweight alloys all over it.
> 
> It was far more of a bike than i was ever capable of riding but i loved it:thumb:


#

Oh that sounds teh sex!

am buying a triumph street triple later this year..mmmm bike goodness!:wave:


----------



## RichardC

Im 34 and drive a Land Rover Freelander 2









It was dirty in the pic!!!!!

Also drive a 1.3 Astra Diesel work van


----------



## Mike206

Im 23 and i drive this. A Fiat Grande Punto T-Jet Sporting:


----------



## Fordy_ST500

Hi All,
Ive just joined recently...im 17 and i drive a fiesta ST500

Dom


----------



## bidderman1969

Fordy_ST500 said:


> Hi All,
> Ive just joined recently...im 17 and i drive a fiesta ST500
> 
> Dom


how do you afford the insurance on that??????


----------



## Fordy_ST500

bidderman1969 said:


> how do you afford the insurance on that??????


its on a traders policy through the company i work for!:driver:

Dom


----------



## TinyD

25 and own a 24 year old Mk1 Mr2 with 12k on the clock.


----------



## srobrien

Im 25 and i currently have this sitting in the driveway:


















R


----------



## giblet

Im 21 and drive a piece of ****. Its old, rattly, stereo doesnt work, bent exhaust, clear coat failure all over shop, along with multiple dings and cracks. Its been stolen and then recovered, ive spent more money on servicing it and keeping it on the road than it cost me to buy the thing, yet i'll still be sad on the day i get rid of it, [if that day ever comes!]


----------



## i87

21 and I have this:



Had it 2 years.


----------



## kenmac

I'm 44 and Have this LS400.


----------



## chunkytfg

Rick_1138 said:


> #
> 
> Oh that sounds teh sex!
> 
> am buying a triumph street triple later this year..mmmm bike goodness!:wave:


Just dont get it in green!!!!:doublesho


----------



## nilitara

41 yrs old this and this.
















Nige


----------



## duckson

33yrs old and just got myself this :- http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/sales/885743.htm
After selling my VXR Nurburgring.....its about time i went RWD and these are cheap as chips now, £45k car 2yrs ago! :doublesho


----------



## Potter18

22,Had a type r and now ive got a 2003 330ci sport,picked it up 3 weeks ago.


----------



## craig79

Okay then; 29 and drive this :










and this :










Lifes good 

Craig.


----------



## rallyman1978

My old daily:










My new daily:










And sometimes this until the I get the 09 out










I'm 30


----------



## Richf

I'm 40 so insurance is cheap nowadays only costs me around £600 to insure both of these

R33 GTST well modified over 400hp










Merc E class diesel estate a little modified 250hp and over 400ft lb


----------



## Danno1975

33 and Currently have a E91 320d Msport Touring in Sparking graphite and an R56 Mini Cooper S in black and White.


----------



## richarde30tech1

24 and got this 325i sport tech1 at the moment!








Followed by these over the last 6ish years!








This twin turbo 300zx









530 v8 with sport pack









audi a4 avant 1.8t sport









328i sport with genuine 164,000 miles:lol:








328i with 42,000 genuine miles!









540i protection:thumb:








306 gti6

ones i havent got pics of anymore-

Mr2 mk1 in white
lancia delta 1.6 none turbo but looked and sounded like one
crap 1.4 306 & 1.6 306 & dturbo 306!!
2.0 Sierra saphire cosworth replica in mat black with tiger stripes (dont ask)
1.2 corsa merit **** box first car:car:
think thats them all!


----------



## bidderman1969

loving the ZX


----------



## Lloyd71

Did nobody else notice 'West' making 11 replies one after the other on page 106? Surely that's against the forum rules?!


----------



## David

21, got a volkswagen Caddy van on an 06 plate

going to get myself a new car this year i think once the van is paid for


----------



## Simonez

23 and drive this!


----------



## Geetarman

31 and currently driving this:



















:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969

^^ Inverness?


----------



## Geetarman

No bud that's the Forth Road bridge taken from North Queensferry.

Here's another view showing the rail bridge:


----------



## bidderman1969

ah my bad, i remember the exact view of when we toured Scotland a good few years ago now


----------



## Geetarman

Yeah it's all tiny wee roads to get down to that view point, worth it though!


----------



## bidderman1969

Geetarman said:


> Yeah it's all tiny wee roads to get down to that view point, worth it though!


:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## mcflycossie

I'm 31 and drive an Escort RS2000.


----------



## RandomGUY

Age 18, drive a 1L VW Polo 6N.


----------



## Tomm

mcflycossie said:


> I'm 31 and drive an Escort RS2000.


where are you from? i followed a RS2k similar to this ecently and it was so shiney i had to put my ray-bans on!

the wheels, the reg and the morettes all seem to familiar!


----------



## dezzy

I'm 29 and I drive this Lotus Exige 190 Sport:


----------



## martinc4

25 and drive a c4 coupe vtr+


----------



## 106rallye

19 and just sold this









and bought a lupo gti


----------



## David

106rallye said:


> 19 and just sold this
> 
> and bought a lupo gti


Always wanted an S1 rallye in red when i was 17, insurance was just too expensive, nice rallye non the less mate


----------



## 106rallye

David said:


> Always wanted an S1 rallye in red when i was 17, insurance was just too expensive, nice rallye non the less mate


cheers mate, that shell was on high mileage, but it had a 16v gti conversion including all interior loom etc, loved it to bits but i just fancied something newer
i used to have a black s1


----------



## David

106rallye said:


> cheers mate, that shell was on high mileage, but it had a 16v gti conversion including all interior loom etc, loved it to bits but i just fancied something newer
> i used to have a black s1


my mate has a blue S2 rally with white comp mo's on it, stripped out etc

i know it definately has the 1.6 16v but i think he's done a fair amount of work to the block aswell :thumb:


----------



## Escort God

22, and drive a fully customised custom painted red escort - changed 6 shades of custom reds in the sun 4 stage paint :lol: primer, custom silver metallic, custom red dye with silver metallic in it, and lacquer with custom tint of orange - easy to match :lol:


----------



## jim55

im 40 an drive an mr2 turbo 
















before i had the turbo i had this (non turbo feels very slow ,i drove it for the first time last week)


----------



## keyd

I currently drive a 58 plate (and will be driving it for many years to come):


----------



## Matt197

It's been two years since my last post so I will do a little update.

My first car was a 1991 1.2 Clio, was a fun car to drive. I was 18 years old.










Then I purchased another Clio but a much newer one, 2004 1.2 Clio. I was 19 years old.










I then sold my Clio and purchased a 1.4 Golf as a run around, sold it after 3 months. I was 21 years old.










Then in September 08 I finally found a car that I was happy with, back to the good old Clio but this time a RS 197. And I am still 21.


----------



## saxyVTRsaxo

Im 22 and drive a saxo and an e46 M3. Both my cars, have just had to save up alot of money and be careful.


----------



## Jules86

22 and this is my car


----------



## fulley

Im 23 and have been driving this for the last 2 years


----------



## Rilla

I'm 31 and drive this currently:










Before the Audi I had this:










Just dug out some pics of my old cars:
Had this before kids came along:










And before the R34 I had this 1:


----------



## geert dr

I am 48 and this is my daily driver


















This is our shopping trolley


----------



## Nick F40

Dang Rilla, now those are my types of cars. I hope to be like you when I get a little older! I always wanted to live in the Isle Of Man.

Nice Alfas and in Belgium, you can't beat it! You take it to Spa yet?!


----------



## barneyblue

Im 32 and drive this









Mazda 3 MPS

Barney


----------



## FitzyJ

I'm 21 and driving this, will be handing it over to the gf in two years to get something quicker.

Sorry for the poor quality picture:


----------



## Richf

I'm 40 and drive this










In the process of selling this after almost 8 years










and buying one of these


----------



## aod

geert dr said:


> I am 48 and this is my daily driver


Bello!! Bello!!! I love the 166, it's such a beautiful car.

I'm in my late 20's and drive an MG ZS


----------



## nudda

26 and drive this ...










And *also have a 2008 Mercedes M-class Edition 10* for long trips.


----------



## brobbo

im 19 years old (soon to be 20) and currently driving this had it 6 months.


----------



## Lloyd71

fulley said:


> Im 23 and have been driving this for the last 2 years


Bloody hell! Bet your insurance company loves you...


----------



## gug54321

Lloyd71 said:


> Bloody hell! Bet your insurance company loves you...


probably gets loads of nectar points too


----------



## ArcticVXR

Aged 36 and drive this..............


----------



## gug54321

thevaleter said:


> Aged 36 and drive this..............


nice subtle clean look (no pun intended)


----------



## RyanJon

age 23 and i drive this


----------



## ArcticVXR

Has been lowered since but like to keep it simple so it doesn't look like it's been through Halfrauds sales section.......:lol:

Less is more in my opinion :thumb:


----------



## hovy///

27 ... owned and own several cars:

current cars: 09 cayenne turbo S, 09 audi r8, 09 AM V8 Vantage
past cars: 06 bmw m3 smg, 07 infinity FX45, 07 SLK55 AMG

We're selling the V8 vantage. Not used much (a relative overseas wants to buy it).

Thinking about getting the Ferrari California; darn waiting list!


----------



## Guest

hovy/// said:


> 27 ... owned and own several cars:
> 
> current cars: 09 cayenne turbo S, 09 audi r8, 09 AM V8 Vantage
> past cars: 06 bmw m3 smg, 07 infinity FX45, 07 SLK55 AMG
> 
> We're selling the V8 vantage. Not used much (a relative overseas wants to buy it).
> 
> Thinking about getting the Ferrari California; darn waiting list!


Any pictures?


----------



## shaunfr

Just turned 25 this is mine. Mk2 Cupra


----------



## "SkY"

i am 30 and driving 93 jeep grand cherokee 5.2 V8


----------



## jimmux

Aged 50 and driving a E61 530d Msport BMW


----------



## ross-1888

well im 19 year old and was drivin a honda civic until i started valeting now most of my days are spend in my tranny van


----------



## Tom_O

I posted in this thread nearly a year ago, and I've now sold the Ibiza Cupra TDI and the '05 Passat TDI.

Currently have a RenaultSport Clio 172 Cup and a Honda VFR800 VTEC. Trying to persuade the Mrs that we should sell the Cup, and perhaps get a BMW M5 E39 towards the end of the year, when people are begging to get rid of cars, after 2009 has financially destroyed them, and they want to buy Christmas presents.


----------



## G105ALY

I am 27 and drive the following:
05 Porsche Boxster 
56 Jaguar S Type R
58 Mercedes C220CDI

and on JUne 18th an Audi S5 is being delivered.


----------



## outcastjack

18 Rover 45


----------



## hovy///

Bailes1992 said:


> Any pictures?


 Coming up ...


----------



## Grizzle

26 Drive this


----------



## stevezetecblue

Age 38 and drive this.


----------



## robbie_d

Age 28 and drive a 1995 VW Corrado VR6 Storm in Classic Green.


----------



## Knighty

Old git now at 53, drive these...


----------



## alan_mcc

The cougar looks smashing ^ did you tint the lights yourself? And did it make any difference to the vision from the lights?


----------



## Guest

What engines in the cougar? Is it the 2.0 Zetec or the 2.5 Duratec ?


----------



## Black TDI Turbo

22 SEAT LEON FR+ TDI 150


----------



## vickky453

Im 20, and drive a modified 1.8 Asta mk3!!


----------



## phillyctr

a very young 34 not.
my old ctr








then my bora tdi 150 mapped to 200hp








my scooby daily driver and family wagon 270hp hoping for 350hp in a few weeks with a few mods.


----------



## VXR DTF

I'll update mine as I 'let go' of the Astra VXR. Im 23 and drive a Clio 182FF (plus a bike).


----------



## -Ally-

19 and drive this, my 1st car was a fiesta zetec S at 17


----------



## Andy M

23 and drive an Astra VXR


----------



## Judas

35 and drive a 2.2dti vectra, not a ferrari but I like it.

all mine - no finance......lol

about to buy 18" alloys.


----------



## Jordan

AllyArctic300 said:


> 19 and drive this, my 1st car was a fiesta zetec S at 17


you go to motherwell college dont you 

you seen the 2 starlet glanzas about lately?


----------



## -Ally-

yeah I go once a week to the college. parked next to a white one once,
that yours ? small world :wave:


----------



## Jordan

AllyArctic300 said:


> yeah I go once a week to the college. parked next to a white one once,
> that yours ? small world :wave:


i wish lmao

nah, i have a mazda 2, have to share it with my mum tho, so i rely on fecking buses for the time being


----------



## detaildoc

33, '07 Lexus ES350.


----------



## Knighty

alan_mcc said:


> The cougar looks smashing ^ did you tint the lights yourself? And did it make any difference to the vision from the lights?


They are AVS covers, only availiable in the States, only use them for show purposes, they take about a minute to fit both. Did try them at night once but vision was about 75% down, was ok around town but when i left the town limits and car in front turned off couldn't see a flipping thing 

It's a 2.5 V6 btw.


----------



## MickCTR

MickCTR said:


> I'm 22 and drive this. Have done for 2 years, and now she's up for sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: That photo was taken about 9 months ago (on my mobile phone by the looks of things) and i have only just noticed i'd left the rear wiper up. I better go check its not still there


A little update.

Now 25 (as of Thursday ) and driving this


----------



## sat1983

Nearing 26 years old and picked up my brand new Cooper S on Friday:


----------



## spikeyl17

When I was 17 my first car was a Mazda6(sorry no pics), then when i was 18 i was driving this:







Have to admit focus is a great handling car.
Then just before i was 19 got this:







Not as fun handling wise as the focus,but alot more torque:thumb:


----------



## rich-hill

21 - audi s3


----------



## sl3kgt

1995 bmw m3


----------



## Reds

34 and drive a Volvo S60 T5. 

Surprisingly cheap on insurance (when you're an old fart) and unsurprisingly lousy on fuel consumption (1mpg when it's given the beans).


----------



## liammc

im 20 and currently driving this


----------



## DesH

Im 20 and drive a Nissan Pulsar GTI-R










Not the cleanest when the pic was taken, whill be givin it the full works hopefully this week


----------



## SoliD

24 here and drive a Ford Mondeo ST220.










Got a few mods on it, remap, catback exhaust, Pipercross VIS air filter, Focus ST front calipers and few other bits and bobs.


----------



## Guest

I would live in Powerstation if I could... Or Litchfield either or! Been there a few times now. Love it!

Nice ST220 though, my Dad owned two of the damm things. I miss them  
Hooning about the gower with a bit of Gnarls Barkley and the V6 growling away in the background!


----------



## SoliD

Bailes1992 said:


> I would live in Powerstation if I could... Or Litchfield either or! Been there a few times now. Love it!
> 
> Nice ST220 though, my Dad owned two of the damm things. I miss them
> Hooning about the gower with a bit of Gnarls Barkley and the V6 growling away in the background!


HAha good spot, ye its a great car, bit bored of it now though, want something with a bit more power, but insurance is a bit of a pain as I have only been driving 2 years.


----------



## Guest

SoliD said:


> HAha good spot, ye its a great car, bit bored of it now though, want something with a bit more power, but insurance is a bit of a pain as I have only been driving 2 years.


Being only 16, I just want a car :lol:
How much power did yours pull off?


----------



## SoliD

Bailes1992 said:


> Being only 16, I just want a car :lol:
> How much power did yours pull off?


249bhp and 201lb/ft.


----------



## samZR

23 and i drive this, only been driving just over a year too


----------



## MontyCountryman

16 

I have this to use as a daily










And this is my baby.


----------



## MikeSel^

I am 26 years old, and this is mine: (on a weekend - weekdays my 19yr old girlfriend steals it from me to go to work  )


----------



## mba

^^ Im more impressed you got a 19yo girlfriend :lol:


----------



## Boydie

I am 24 and have been driving my A3 2.0TDI 2004 for over 2 years now - love it!


----------



## patmac

MontyCountryman said:


> 16
> 
> I have this to use as a daily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is my baby.


lovin the monty. old skool is cool.
had an mg maestro for years, sold it to buy a ZS. :tumbleweed:
Oh well am a 35 year old merc c280 driver now:thumb: the old ones are the best:thumb::thumb:


----------



## elloelloello

some nice cars in this thread


----------



## 03OKH

41 and this is my daily driver.


----------



## mouthyman

AllyArctic300 said:


> 19 and drive this, my 1st car was a fiesta zetec S at 17


very nice, how did u afford that at 19?


----------



## Snowwolf

mouthyman said:


> very nice, how did u afford that at 19?


He probably hasnt got a mortgage :thumb:


----------



## Dave182

and a generous mum and dad!

Insurance must be £1600+ minimum?


----------



## giblet

gib786 said:


> Im 21 and drive a piece of ****. Its old, rattly, stereo doesnt work, bent exhaust, clear coat failure all over shop, along with multiple dings and cracks. Its been stolen and then recovered, ive spent more money on servicing it and keeping it on the road than it cost me to buy the thing, yet i'll still be sad on the day i get rid of it, [if that day ever comes!]


Well I finally changed it for this:










91 Honda Prelude 2.2 vtec , fastest car ive owned and im 21. Picked it up for a bargain price, and then found that my old mans wheelchair wont fit in the boot so im going to have to sell it and go back to the f****** rover


----------



## 3dr

30 and i drive a 2009 Merc AMG Kompressor C class estate (this weekend), Last week i had 4 brand new jag xf's and a brand new RR Vogue TDV8, and just like all the other flash cars on here, i don't own them either :wave:


----------



## Ormy

I'm 21 and currently driving this:


----------



## davidrogers190

22 and just bought this


----------



## giblet

Wish I had that kind of cash at the age of 22!


----------



## isctony

Just came across this thread, 22 and i drive this


----------



## alan_mcc

MontyCountryman said:


> 16
> 
> I have this to use as a daily
> 
> And this is my baby.


How do you have a license at 16


----------



## Jordan

alan_mcc said:


> How do you have a license at 16


and where about in lanarkshire are you from?

dont recognize the cars


----------



## Grizzle

26 and drive this


----------



## Ghia-X

Im 44 and have sold this one










And now just have these four :thumb:


----------



## Jordan

why 4 galaxys?


----------



## dew1911

At 17 I drove this...








1989 Land Rover 110 County Station Wagon 2.5TD

Then at 18 I had a brief spell with this...








1998 Peugeot 106 1.5 XND

From 18 to present day (and plan is for several years more) I'm in this.
















2002 Ford Focus 1.8 TDCi (115bhp) LX 5dr


----------



## timthetinyhorse

im 23, prob own one of the worst cars on here but here it is




























and a like to sport a very tasty pair of aviators :driver:


----------



## RisingPower

timthetinyhorse said:


> im 23, prob own one of the worst cars on here but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a like to sport a very tasty pair of aviators :driver:


A corrado being the worst car on here? I think not.

Looks gorgeous :thumb:


----------



## timthetinyhorse

ha ha you wanna try running it as a daily :wall:


----------



## RisingPower

timthetinyhorse said:


> ha ha you wanna try running it as a daily :wall:


Running an M3 daily has its disadvantages also :thumb:


----------



## five£wash

35 and drive the black one.


----------



## simba

24 and heres my very own first car :


----------



## Mark Collins

i have this subaru impreza type R since i was 21, im 23 now, i like the car getting new alloys soon


----------



## sandymustang

I'm 21 and I drive a 1 leter citroen AX


----------



## marq.fcb

23 and drive this


----------



## sootysteve

dont put yourself down fella, looks a lovely example. :thumb:


----------



## dean j

Bought this when i was 26. now 28 (getting old!).



















And the baby wagon (Jeep Cherokee 2.8 CRD) in the background.


----------



## Dave V

Bought this when I was 17










Bmw 520i

How it looks now...Also has black out windows and yellow fogs since then. Currently looking for an engine for it aswell if anyone has a 3.0 m3 engine knocking around!










Then I bought the ITR last year when I was 19 and did this to it :devil:

















Then I turned sensible at 20 and bought this for 150 quid because the BMW was too expensive to drive for work.









I also had a POS corrola for a while when the head gasket went in the BMW but thats not worth mentioning


----------



## Streeto

I'm 20 now, used to drive this at 19








325i sport e30

I just sold my 200SX S14a a few weeks back for a raise 









Now i'm rocking a e36 325i saloon, much cheaper than my usual cars (£500) but bought to be mechanically perfect, not worry about the looks too much to have some fun in 

Oooopps what did I do here then? 









Fixed by this weekend and back out hittin the streets


----------



## adamjackdrew

Age: 23 Car: M Reg Escort 1.6i Sapphire

Age: 24 Car: 55 plate Vauxhall Corsa C SXi 1.2

Age: 26 Car: 06 plate Vauxhall Astra H AXi 1.6

Age: 28 Car: 08 Plate Vauxhall Astra VXR in Arden blue full of extras

Age now: 28!! LOL Late started.

Sorry, no pics at the moment. Will see if I can fish some out.


----------



## airsafari87

34 - fiesta ST


----------



## SXI

18

Vauxhall Corsa SXi


----------



## Rowan83

timthetinyhorse said:


> im 23, prob own one of the worst cars on here but here it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a like to sport a very tasty pair of aviators :driver:


Stunning car mate!! I like it alot. :thumb:


----------



## rtjc

Im 25 and have a Lexus GS300 Sport & MR2 G Limited  No decent pics of GS yet though  Had had a good few other cars but wont bother posting them.


----------



## Granty

21 and driving a Focus RS MK1....I can JUST afford it (and all my own money, no help from parents etc!)


----------



## Dave V

Granty said:


> 21 and driving a Focus RS MK1....I can JUST afford it (and all my own money, no help from parents etc!)


Beautiful car!! :doublesho


----------



## ipwn

Ahh I have never posted in here :O

Started learning to drive in December 07 Passed Feb 08 after 11 lessons 

So at 17 I Got myself a Mazda6 2.0 Diesel Sport 05 plate. Was good, handling wasn't great but meh it did the job for the time 










Then in November that year I changed to a BMW 330D M Sport 53 plate fully loaded with all the extras apart from 1 which I can't remember  So far I have covered 15,000 miles in it in 8 months. Luckily I have a good grasp of physics, understand the laws of RWD and I'm not a nobhead , so all of that has meant nothing has happened so far ( tw ) .


















































































For the weekend there is a Mx-5 soon to be changed to a Clio 172 for the lulz


----------



## Zakapior

Well i went for something that many 17 year olds wouldn't have on their short list:










A Ford Mondeo 2.0 TDCi 130PS Ghia X. Bought because it fits my life perfectly and does everything i need of a car. It was also very good to insure and therefore meant i could pay for everything with my own money.

I then sold the car after a years trouble free motoring and clocking over 25,000 miles to replace it with this:










Another Ford Mondeo but this time a 2.2 TDCi Titanium X, lovely car with lots of torque and a whole list of options as it used to be an ex-Ford management car.

Anyway, im getting fed up with diesels and desperately want a petrol next however i think i will wait until im 21 and get myself one of these:










Although i'll try and keep things as factory fresh as possible assuming this isn't how it left the factory!


----------



## ipwn

Very good cars them 

Execellent handling and one of the best driving positions ever.

Not the usual 17 year olds car, but much more comfortable than a 1.2 Corsa  Top stuff .


----------



## Duke_Freedom

im 20 and I drive this Awesome Machine! 2.0 petrol focus Titanium with sport pack


----------



## Refined Detail

All you guys on this page - how the hell do you afford those as first / second cars?! :doublesho


----------



## David

Rich H said:


> All you guys on this page - how the hell do you afford those as first / second cars?! :doublesho


thats what i was thinking, when i was 17 (4 years ago) i had a 1.1 J plate 106 then i moved up to a T plate 1.4 ibiza S

folk on here are driving rep mobiles and 3 series estates :lol:


----------



## rusey93

Rich H said:


> All you guys on this page - how the hell do you afford those as first / second cars?! :doublesho





David said:


> thats what i was thinking, when i was 17 (4 years ago) i had a 1.1 J plate 106 then i moved up to a T plate 1.4 ibiza S
> 
> folk on here are driving rep mobiles and 3 series estates :lol:


Agreed :doublesho


----------



## -Kev-

Rich H said:


> All you guys on this page - how the hell do you afford those as first / second cars?! :doublesho


working hard and saving up maybe?...


----------



## RenesisEvo

fiestadetailer said:


> working hard and saving up maybe?...


Finance? Parents? Not tarring everyone with the same brush but every young person I know with even a moderately flash car didn't pay for it themselves.

Going to uni meant I paid about £300 for my first car, and £900 for my current one, with insurance being the main outlay (which really makes me wonder how people afford such nice cars so young - two years NCB, well past 20 and I still get big quotes, and I don't live in a high-risk area). Long for the day when I can buy something that approaches the definition of 'recent'.


----------



## rtjc

i had a Vauxhall Belmont 1.3 Merit 4 speed at 17, yeah!! Cheap cars as first cars FTW


----------



## -Kev-

RenesisEvo said:


> Finance? Parents? Not tarring everyone with the same brush but every young person I know with even a moderately flash car didn't pay for it themselves.
> 
> Going to uni meant I paid about £300 for my first car, and £900 for my current one, with insurance being the main outlay (which really makes me wonder how people afford such nice cars so young - two years NCB, well past 20 and I still get big quotes, and I don't live in a high-risk area). Long for the day when I can buy something that approaches the definition of 'recent'.


getting my focus rs with my own money next year


----------



## RenesisEvo

fiestadetailer said:


> getting my focus rs with my own money next year


And I have no doubt that you deserve it if you earnt it. Now I've graduated and got a job, I might be able to do something similar. Eventually...


----------



## -Kev-

RenesisEvo said:


> And I have no doubt that you deserve it if you earnt it. Now I've graduated and got a job, I might be able to do something similar. Eventually...


i'd like to think i deserve it, i think i work pretty hard for my wages. so this is like a treat and a reward all in one for me - sort of


----------



## David

should do a poll though:

How many young people with flash cars actually own them :lol:


----------



## dps1973

Any body that keeps a car in the condition you keep yours deserves an RS kev :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83

Granty said:


> 21 and driving a Focus RS MK1....I can JUST afford it (and all my own money, no help from parents etc!)


Very nice mate!! :thumb:


----------



## ipwn

I went out and bought mine. But the family business paid for the car (s)...

I'm not going to uni either, but I did join the family business 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ipwn

I went out and bought mine. But the family business paid for the car (s)...

I'm not going to uni either, but I did join the family business 2 weeks ago.


----------



## k10lbe

20 and drive a polo gti (see avater for pic !)


----------



## Granty

Thanks for comments guys about the RS 

Just to clarify its my 3rd car.....Had a Seat Ibiza 1.0l first, then a 2004 Focus TDCi.....now the beasty RS. Being my dream car I had to get one as soon as I found out.


----------



## c928jon

The main cars

17-Austin Maestro
18-Metro GTA
19-Metro Gti 
21-Mazda MX5 
25-Porsche 928 (Show Car)
28-Jaguar S Type
30-Porsche 996 C2
33-Porsche 996 C4S
36-Ferrari 360

The run abouts:

Cavalier MKI
Cavalier MKII x2
Golf Gti MK1
Golf GTI MK2
Golf GTI CAB x2
Porsche 924
Porsche 928 (rough)
Alfa 33 ti (top gear box tick)
Toyota 
Escort 1.9 d
Orion d
Polo 1.4
Skoda Octavia 1.9tdi
Mercedes c200 estate
Vauxhall Carlton
Audi A4 Cabriolet
Freelander
Audi TT

Bikes:

Honda CB300
Honda CBR1000
Honda Fireblade
Yamaha R1



37- Ferrari 360, Discovery 3 HSE and Nissan Navara Aventura, Yamaha R1

Sorry for the long list, I guess this thread is so old now that nobody reads it anyway, I got carried away trying to remember all the cars Ive had, sure I've missed a couple too...Do I count as a petrol head???


----------



## Prism Detailing

I'm currently driving a BMW E36 323i SE Touring and im 29


----------



## Dan_V6

Im 26 and drive a modified Fiat Coupe 20v Turbo


----------



## Guest

I spied the I/C, what sort of power is that running?


----------



## Dan_V6

she is running 286bhp at the moment, hopefully when i get chance to live map her, she will have nearer 300bhp.

http://www.torquestats.com/Dan_20vt a linky to what i have done to her.


----------



## Liambo-235

This was my first car at 17, (had a part time job since i was twelve and did alot of helping around the family for extra cash) Also never smoked and drank so it helped alot and had a full time job at 16!










Recently turned 20 and got a good deal on this:


----------



## Ric

21 i had a Toyota Supra TT Auto

23 i got the manual version

24 now i have a celica gt4 st205


----------



## SupraGirlie

At 20 I had an N/A mkiv Supra or two, now 22 I have a GZ TT Aero Supra with around 400bhp


----------



## MontyCountryman

For the confusion about me having a liecense at 16. i dont. I have the ZS to use AS a daily when i pass and the MG Montego for showing.

ZS looks like this now.


















And could have been seen at the Scottish Modified car show last sunday


----------



## chillly

nice and classy


----------



## chillly

yummy


----------



## chillly

love your house too


----------



## chillly

spot on dude


----------



## chillly

awesome


----------



## chris3boro

I'm 20 and drive a mk2 Toyota MR2 GT T-bar


----------



## SXI

ipwn said:


> Very good cars them
> 
> Execellent handling and one of the best driving positions ever.
> 
> Not the usual 17 year olds car, but much more comfortable than a 1.2 Corsa  Top stuff .


That a dig at me?


----------



## Glennroy

26 and this is my new one


----------



## huseyin

20 Rover MG ZR 160 RED
21 Pug 106 GTI White
23 Honda Civic Mugen White
24 Toyota Celica Tsport RED

Red is the best


----------



## paddyirishman

21 - 2005 Fiesta TDCi Zetec Black
23 - 2007 Puegeot 207 HDi Sport Lacerta Yellow
25 (26 now) - 2008 RS Megane R26 F1 Black


----------



## E46M3

25, BMW E46 M3 Cab


----------



## E46M3

Glennroy said:


> 26 and this is my new one


Awesome colour!! Love it!!


----------



## ryandoc

Love the 2 E46 M3's there, I sold my vert 3 months ago after 3 years. Will miss that car, mind you in about 2 weeks I am due to take delivery of a rather nice E92


----------



## Adam D

38, almost 39 and I drive a 51 plate E39 530i sport.


----------



## -Ally-

19 and driving a focus RS and a skoda fabia vrs for a run around

my first car was a mk6 fiesta zetec s tdci then got a corsa vxr arctic edition before getting the focus and fabia.


Ally


----------



## davidrogers190

Im 23 and I drive an Audi s4


----------



## smbMR2

chris3boro said:


> I'm 20 and drive a mk2 Toyota MR2 GT T-bar


Lovely condition mate, I miss my MR2  Saw another black one on pistonheads a while back that had been garaged all it's life with 50,000 miles p
on it for 5K! I really wanted to get it but I don't hae a garage and it would be a shame to leave it outside...


----------



## E46M3

ryandoc said:


> Love the 2 E46 M3's there, I sold my vert 3 months ago after 3 years. Will miss that car, mind you in about 2 weeks I am due to take delivery of a rather nice E92


Are you going for the M3 E92?


----------



## s3 rav

25 and as you can tell by the name own an s3 (older shape), had a peugeout 306xs before this.


----------



## pre620ti

34 and I drive a V8 Grand Cherokee and a Xsara West Coast


----------



## tur8o

31 and think i've found the one


----------



## christian900se

There are some gorgeous cars on here, hard to believe they are first cars! Anyway, heres mine: I bought it bone stock from my dad at 17 (19 currently) and have paid for all the stuff I have done to it since. 1996 Saab 900se, 350bhp (285whp, 290ft#s) with about 34,000 miles on it currently:


----------



## RisingPower

tur8o said:


> 31 and think i've found the one


Hubba Hubba :thumb::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## azkikr987

When I was 19 I had a Pirates Black Accord Type R (2.2 vtec 212bhp)...but the £1800 3rd party insurance made me step back to a 1.6 civic coupe after a year...BOOOOOO to insurance!


----------



## Fordy_ST500

im 18 now and ive had this badboy since my 17th birthday


----------



## charlie_51

24 jaguar s type r


----------



## buckas

24, pushbike


----------



## rsdan1984

im 25 and i drive a focus st170 (obviously!!)


----------



## llowen27

37 drive Lexus IS200 Sport


----------



## golf548

winrya said:


> 25 and here's my baby


How much to insure that at 25????

Steep enough I would say....looks well


----------



## buckas

probably £500/£600?

im 24 and was quoted £650 fc with 6 yrs ncb


----------



## Alex_225

Could have sworn I'd posted something in here but doing a search doesn't seem to be showing a post. 

17 - 1993 Clio Oasis 1.2
19 - 2001 Clio Grande 1.2
21 - 2003 RenaultSport Clio 172










23 - 2006 RenaultSport Megane 225



















Whilst still owning the 225 I bought a 1995 Renault 5 1.4 and a 1993 Clio 1.4 RT as daily runners. Then settled with this 2002 Lupo Sport with a few mods.


----------



## Keith CSL

I'm less than 30 but older than 25! I guess age is all circumstantial when it comes to buyng cars.
I have the black one, pic taken yesterday (thanks to my friend Pete for the picture).


----------



## DE 1981

^^ show off lol, nice Audi.

Gav


----------



## buckas

Keith CSL said:


> I'm less than 30 but older than 25! I guess age is all circumstantial when it comes to buyng cars.
> I have the black one, pic taken yesterday (thanks to my friend Pete for the picture).


drug dealer?


----------



## ksm1985

lol he aint a drug dealer


----------



## alan_mcc

Keith CSL said:


> I'm less than 30 but older than 25! I guess age is all circumstantial when it comes to buyng cars.
> I have the black one, pic taken yesterday (thanks to my friend Pete for the picture).


The Shire ie Aberdeenshire?


----------



## Bendee

24 and in a integra type r at the moment


----------



## Keith CSL

alan_mcc said:


> The Shire ie Aberdeenshire?


Yes, Aberdeenshire. Quite often in the city though.


----------



## alan_mcc

I got stuck in insch with my gf the other day lol.deserted town. Theres nothing there!


----------



## DE 1981

Theres more there than Cullen to be fair.


----------



## Keith CSL

It doesn't have 'THE' famous ice cream shop though 

Which is worth the trip itself.


----------



## Rowan83

Keith CSL said:


> I'm less than 30 but older than 25! I guess age is all circumstantial when it comes to buyng cars.
> I have the black one, pic taken yesterday (thanks to my friend Pete for the picture).


Hats off to you mate, awesome car for your age!! :thumb:


----------



## astra20t

i am 27 and had this a few months now


----------



## gex23

25 and due to writing off my 172 cup, I now drive this 'fettled' 2004 Ibiza Cupra :


----------



## ksm1985

nice cupra


----------



## gex23

ksm1985 said:


> nice cupra


Cheers dude.

I have only owned it since friday so not really had chance to put it through its paces. Its running some cheap as you like coilovers (horrid things), turbo back exhaust and revo remap so over 200 bhp


----------



## ksm1985

was it on pistonheads?have seen a similar one maybe, was lookin for a tdi cupra


----------



## farz020589

im 20 and drive this


----------



## alan_mcc

Keith CSL said:


> It doesn't have 'THE' famous ice cream shop though
> 
> Which is worth the trip itself.


Grew up on that ice cream. Even though i'm not a big fan of ice cream itself!

All we could find in Insch that was open was a pub. 
She felt sick so we got off the train and she puked her guts up (dinner i paid for!!!)

So we had to wait in Insch for 2 odd hours.


----------



## mouthyman

farz020589 said:


> im 20 and drive this


nice car, Im looking at possibly getting one myself shortly, how much roughly if you dont mind me asking do you pay for insurance

im 21 now so it should be similar


----------



## gex23

ksm1985 said:


> was it on pistonheads?have seen a similar one maybe, was lookin for a tdi cupra


Not for at least 3 months - I bought it off a friend who bought it off a PH advert about 3 months back. Also TDIs give much better fuel economy than these - its averaging 25 mpg atm!

I just need to decide on a decent wax for it now


----------



## ali355

i'm 28 and I have the pleasure of firing up this beast every morning:



















XJ 4.2 V8 Sport


----------



## chunkytfg

You know what i have noticed in this thread, the amount of younger drivers with what might be considered 'older persons' cars.


----------



## chris3boro

I'm 20 and drive a UK MR2 N/A. I love the attention it gets and how special it makes you feel


----------



## swordjo

26 and having a bit of fun, just plan to own all the fun the little cars I've wanted over the last few years before I need to get a 'family' car.

Currently have a 172 Cup (in the past year I've owned an Alfa 146Ti,Leon Cupra,an Eunos Roadster and an Ibiza Cupra which is being stored at my mums house until I fix some niggles and sell it on)


----------



## chris3boro

Good cars the 172's. And you went for one of best versions being the cup in good colour too!


----------



## chunkytfg

swordjo said:


> 26 and having a bit of fun, just plan to own all the fun the little cars I've wanted over the last few years before I need to get a 'family' car.


Owning a family car doesnt immediately mean you have to have a boring car!:thumb:


----------



## jamest

22 and drive Focus ST3 w/ Mountune performance pack


----------



## Pauly.22

im 21 and drive anyone of these










Paul.


----------



## swordjo

chunkytfg said:


> Owning a family car doesnt immediately mean you have to have a boring car!:thumb:


Yeah I know that, but i'd want something bigger with lots of toys, which the Cup doesn't have :lol:


----------



## gex23

swordjo said:


> Yeah I know that, but i'd want something bigger with lots of toys, which the Cup doesn't have :lol:


I owned a 172 cup until 4 weeks back, wrote that off and now own cupra - so the opposite to what your doing :lol:


----------



## VWAlec

Quite an impressive list to say the least.

I'd be curious to know though.

Who "owns" their car
(i.e not on finance, credit arrangement, loan taken out. But paid in full upfront)

Who "paid" for it themselves
(i.e - Not a company car, gift from parents, inheritance)








I'm not jealous.... honest. :lol:


----------



## Dave182

Now 19, and own this Racing Blue Clio 182.

Paid for it with selling my first car and my savings.

Had it for about a month now 
Earnt most the money with mods from my old 206 being sold, and working in my gap year! Im now a student, but plan on taking it to the ring in the summer with money i earn in my holidays etc. 

Love my Clio 182 though now!!


----------



## Saxo90

19.. driving around in an 02 reg 1.1i saxo desire.. and i hate it.

Roll on may and its MK4 Golf TDI time.. R32 replica


----------



## Rickyboy

26... Meet Percy, my beloved Albi Blue 197.










My old man bought me it because I'm a lucky *******.


----------



## Jordan

VWAlec said:


> Quite an impressive list to say the least.
> 
> I'd be curious to know though.
> 
> Who "owns" their car
> (i.e not on finance, credit arrangement, loan taken out. But paid in full upfront)
> 
> Who "paid" for it themselves
> (i.e - Not a company car, gift from parents, inheritance)
> 
> I'm not jealous.... honest. :lol:


own it myself, and paid for it myself aswell.

also now forced to pay £250 a month for insurance but, im getting quotes of 1600 for the same details 1 month later, how can that be?


----------



## dazzlers82

im 27 an own this subaru impreza wrx import paid for by myself insured myself but i have done a few mods with the credit cards but i pay them too


----------



## Guest

some nice cars


----------



## christian900se

VWAlec said:


> Quite an impressive list to say the least.
> 
> I'd be curious to know though.
> 
> Who "owns" their car
> (i.e not on finance, credit arrangement, loan taken out. But paid in full upfront)
> 
> Who "paid" for it themselves
> (i.e - Not a company car, gift from parents, inheritance)


Haha, that would be fun to know. Maybe people have been doing the supercar rentals for a few days to take pictures and say its theirs. 

I think that paying for your own car and the stuff you do to it is really crucial in making a real bond with the car. You respect it more when your work and money go into it.


----------



## farz020589

mouthyman said:


> nice car, Im looking at possibly getting one myself shortly, how much roughly if you dont mind me asking do you pay for insurance
> 
> im 21 now so it should be similar[/QUOTE
> Im paying around the 1k mark for insurance.


----------



## -Ally-

Double post


----------



## -Ally-

VWAlec said:


> Quite an impressive list to say the least.
> 
> I'd be curious to know though.
> 
> Who "owns" their car
> (i.e not on finance, credit arrangement, loan taken out. But paid in full upfront)
> 
> Who "paid" for it themselves
> (i.e - Not a company car, gift from parents, inheritance)
> 
> I'm not jealous.... honest. :lol:


My two cars are paid in full by myself. Nothing outstanding.All mods or anything I do to them is paid for solely by myself. 
Insurance and tax etc is all paid on both my cars.

I work hard for a 19 year old and appreciate everything I have as I know I have bought it myself.


----------



## Guest

19: 1994 Volkswagen Golf 1.8, 1995 Volkswagen Golf 1.9, 1996 Volkswagen Golf 1.9.


----------



## uiuiuiui

32: 2008 Audi TT TDI one year old now, and 32k km on the clock, will never again buy another audi...


----------



## Rowan83

Dave206 said:


> Now 19, and own this Racing Blue Clio 182.
> 
> Paid for it with selling my first car and my savings.
> 
> Had it for about a month now
> Earnt most the money with mods from my old 206 being sold, and working in my gap year! Im now a student, but plan on taking it to the ring in the summer with money i earn in my holidays etc.
> 
> Love my Clio 182 though now!!


Stunning car mate! :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83

uiuiuiui said:


> 32: 2008 Audi TT TDI one year old now, and 32k km on the clock, *will never again buy another audi*...


why is that mate?


----------



## rustie

47 Lotus Elan SE Turbo 91 with 35000 from new, Rover P5B 1969


----------



## deano71

37 work car is a mitsubishi animal in black and weekend car bmw x5 30d sport in black[sucker for punishment]:buffer::thumb:


----------



## trebor127

christian900se said:


> Haha, that would be fun to know. Maybe people have been doing the supercar rentals for a few days to take pictures and say its theirs.
> 
> I think that paying for your own car and the stuff you do to it is really crucial in making a real bond with the car. You respect it more when your work and money go into it.


I totally agree with you mate...I think that if you are paying for it yourself you respect your car much more than you would normally! I'm 20 and driving a 58plate C2 VTS....but I work hard to pay for the car & insurance...I cannot see how some people my age and even younger are driving cars that are really high insurance grouping! It really has always puzzled me


----------



## trebor127

Dave V said:


> Beautiful car!! :doublesho


Nice car mate....Wish I could get insured on one of those for less than £3000 :doublesho


----------



## MerlinGTI

Im 27 and im still driving my first car. I hope I still am when im 87


----------



## David

22 with a VW caddy, Ford Transit and an astra van

No car as i sold it to fund that wee fleet 

looking to trade in the caddy for an SUV at some point


----------



## Dave182

MerlinGTI said:


> Im 27 and im still driving my first car. I hope I still am when im 87


Love it!


----------



## Elliott19864

23, Citroen C5. But only whilst I rebuild mine


----------



## Cheesy231

18 now and i drive a mk3 golf, only a 1.4 though :\ insurance not too bad at 600 a year had car for 17th birthday. lucky me


----------



## trebor127

Cheesy231 said:


> 18 now and i drive a mk3 golf, only a 1.4 though : insurance not too bad at 600 a year had car for 17th birthday. lucky me


£600 :doublesho Is that on your parents insurance??

Rob


----------



## Guest

Cheesy231 said:


> 18 now and i drive a mk3 golf, only a 1.4 though : insurance not too bad at 600 a year had car for 17th birthday. lucky me


A truly quality vehicle you have there


----------



## ksm1985

looks good as standard and has a nice shine on it


----------



## dave-g

23 and drive a 2001 polo gti....car number 7 lol...she's a keeper this time though, become attached lol. bad pic though!!


----------



## Guest

Mk3's are best left almost completely alone. All mine are 100% original.


----------



## Cheesy231

trebor127 said:


> £600 :doublesho Is that on your parents insurance??
> 
> Rob


my own policy, half the family as named drivers though, and its garaged overnight with a clifford fitted.



ksm1985 said:


> looks good as standard and has a nice shine on it


Cheers, not quite standard though, kept the steelies for the winter and threw some BBS RA's on. upgraded speakers and sub and whatnot. clifford fitted. front and back badges are now black. de badged the rear 'golf' emblem. mk4 gear knob and gaiter. and of course a DetailingWorld sticker on the rear window. went over it with the rotary and some limeprime.


----------



## WopaDoBop

trebor127 said:


> £600 :doublesho Is that on your parents insurance??
> 
> Rob
> 
> 
> 
> Cheesy231 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my own policy, half the family as named drivers though, and its garaged overnight with a clifford fitted.
Click to expand...

The 1.4 is only insuance group 3 or 4 iirc, so that would explain it.


----------



## Cheesy231

WopaDoBop said:


> The 1.4 is only insuance group 3 or 4 iirc, so that would explain it.


try group 9


----------



## Mini 360

Im 18 and drive this wee beastie. 998cc pushing out 43.3 bhp for cheapo insurance and revving fun! Just clocked over 70k this last week which aint bad for an 18 year old car! Plans are new paintjob next year and Vtec B16 in 4 years

Not perfect but its mine and at 18 its not bad at all!


----------



## mouthyman

i really like it, love the wheels and the red and white scheme


----------



## Mini 360

mouthyman said:


> i really like it, love the wheels and the red and white scheme


Cheers its my pride and joy. its Cranberry red (very rare colour of only 2 year run) with rover qucksilver roof. Wheels are 7x13 polished superlites.

Prob spend waaaay too much money on it but its worth it in my eyes. :thumb:


----------



## james_19742000

I am 35, live down in Torquay and have three vehicles within our family:

This one, which is the family car.










Up until a few weeks ago also had this










But sold that in October and changed it for this, V5 Sport Edition in black, not done much apart from just a quick clean up, still needs a lot of tidying done on it.










Then I have my toy, its a fully restored double decker bus, take it to local shows etc










Regards James


----------



## 500tie

Im 24 and i have this as my winter driver


























And this as my summer driver


































And yes i paid for them all myself and insure them, service, mot and tax them


----------



## mouthyman

farz020589 said:


> im 21 now so it should be similar
> Im paying around the 1k mark for insurance.


ok thanks, is that fully comp? and who are you with?:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

Mini 360 said:


>


Lovely wee car man! :argie:


----------



## Bratwurst

I'm 33 and this my car :driver:


----------



## Mini 360

^Awesome!^

Love how its looking as standard as they came out of the factory. Hard to get them like that now. Then again I do like to modify...

Do you go to any shows etc? I was at IMM this year but dont think I spotted your motor.


----------



## RisingPower

500tie said:


> And this as my summer driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes i paid for them all myself and insure them, service, mot and tax them


The best colour :thumb:

You should try the M3 in the winter though, it's a bit of fun  Especially so trying to get up hills. First time I've had to park while going sideways into a space


----------



## Chris424

I am 21 and have a Focus ST


----------



## trebor127

WopaDoBop said:


> The 1.4 is only insuance group 3 or 4 iirc, so that would explain it.


Even so, I struggle to find insurance below £1800 on my c2 VTS!

Rob


----------



## RenesisEvo

Chris424 said:


> I am 21 and have a Focus ST


Wish I could afford that! I see you've put Mk2.5 rear lights on, really does make a difference. Nice motor :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

Mini 360 said:


> ^Awesome!^
> 
> Love how its looking as standard as they came out of the factory. Hard to get them like that now. Then again I do like to modify...
> 
> Do you go to any shows etc? I was at IMM this year but dont think I spotted your motor.


Thanks very much Mini 360! I'm keeping it as original as possible on the outside, but a wee bit different underneath. Going ok so far.

Yeah I was at the IMM this year - on a hillside with the rest of the Mini Clan and a 5hit-load of Stella! I'll be going to Selkirk Classic Show in 2010. That's my favourite I'd say. Where were you at the IMM?

Here's a few snaps of the good old days from me...









































Hijacking over


----------



## chunkytfg

Alot of love for the mini here so although a non runner i'll post my one

this was it when it came home










This was it the last time i took a pic


----------



## mazda3_daveg

I'm 23 and just got my new baby:


----------



## SXI

18
Corsa Exclusiv

All mine; paid for in cash.


----------



## 500tie

RisingPower said:


> The best colour :thumb:
> 
> You should try the M3 in the winter though, it's a bit of fun  Especially so trying to get up hills. First time I've had to park while going sideways into a space


Completly agree it is the best colour i love it when its all polished up and the suns beating down on it.

I have used it in the wet occasionally and im not going to lie it is fun but sometimes there is an aweful state of brown that happens especially if i press the dsc button before setting off...


----------



## RisingPower

500tie said:


> Completly agree it is the best colour i love it when its all polished up and the suns beating down on it.
> 
> I have used it in the wet occasionally and im not going to lie it is fun but sometimes there is an aweful state of brown that happens especially if i press the dsc button before setting off...


Sheesh, lives a pampered life doesn't it?  No rain, no snow, no ice? 

You should see how much fun it is when the rtabs are knackered and you floor it in the wet  You do tend to get rather sideways changing lanes on a roads and joining a-roads


----------



## aron147

i'm 21 and have an alfa romeo 147 
pics will follow (since it's a special edit bla bla bla:thumb


----------



## Goju5

im 38 (17 at heart  ) and drive an mx-5 for my sins! 

EDIT: Forgot the 08 Zafira 2.2 auto as well


----------



## stokie84

Im 25 & currently drive an - 

S-Reg Vauxhall Vectra Tourer 2.0 TDI - This is my workhorse

57-Plate Volkswagen Polo Dune 1.4 TDI - This is my run around on my days off work!

In the past ive owned alot off cars! rangeing from GT's, GTE's, GTI's, but now im a family man and cant be bothered with fast cars lol


----------



## ben1988

at 17 i had the clio i love this car
at 19 i have this the st
and in april 2010 im buying one of these cant wait not long now im 21 now btw


----------



## mantis147

Ive just read upto page 50! thought i best add mine! Im 30 & My weekend toy the Toyota Celica GT-FOUR and my daily runner is a 2002 vectra SRI 130.


----------



## golf548

mazda3_daveg said:


> I'm 23 and just got my new baby:


How do you guy's so young insure these cars.....must cost a small fortune???


----------



## 500tie

RisingPower said:


> Sheesh, lives a pampered life doesn't it?  No rain, no snow, no ice?
> 
> You should see how much fun it is when the rtabs are knackered and you floor it in the wet  You do tend to get rather sideways changing lanes on a roads and joining a-roads


Yea i havent had it all that long and as most of my cars have been front or 4 wheel drive im getting used to the RWD especially with that much power. Years ago i had a 3 series compact with a 3.2 m3 evo engine in it and that was very fun. Just got to get some practise in before i go driving my 14k M3 in the snow and ice coz i will just end up bending it lol


----------



## Sandy-m2

I'm 28 I have a Toyota supra TT, a BMW Mini cooper s Cab, a Rav 4, a astra and a Harley Davidson Rocker C

 I like my toys

Sandy


----------



## David

ben1988 said:


> at 17 i had the clio i love this car
> at 19 i have this the st
> and in april 2010 im buying one of these cant wait not long now im 21 now btw


a WR1 at 21?

good luck :lol:


----------



## buckas

aye, either he's got parents to pay for it all or it's loan city with nothing else to do with your paycheque do apart from put it all into a lump of metal


----------



## David

maybe he's not got an expensive bird :lol:


----------



## Guest

David said:


> maybe he's not got an expensive bird :lol:


Bad command or file name


----------



## Chris424

RenesisEvo said:


> Wish I could afford that! I see you've put Mk2.5 rear lights on, really does make a difference. Nice motor :thumb:


Thank you. I did ALOT of saving but it was soooo worth it  
Well noticed! Yes they look so much nicer. They are the Non-LED ones and cost £150 for the pair. Thanks again  :thumb:


----------



## pdv40

I'm 21 and I'm just about to change my A3. I was looking at a mk6 golf but a Phaeton is the same money ish :doublesho


----------



## admg1

I'm 27 and i've currently got a Zafira GSI and a Vivaro which i use for work.

Next year i'm getting rid of the Vivaro and hopefully getting a VW Transporter :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

buckas said:


> aye, either he's got parents to pay for it all or it's loan city with nothing else to do with your paycheque do apart from put it all into a lump of metal


And why shouldn't he?


----------



## Guest

RisingPower said:


> And why shouldn't he?


Well some might argue that unless he is exceptionally rich such money would be invested/used in paying for a house, for instance. Either that or purchase a vehicle which is worth the money


----------



## RisingPower

G220 said:


> Well some might argue that unless he is exceptionally rich such money would be invested/used in paying for a house, for instance.


Maybe that isn't their top priority?


----------



## Guest

RisingPower said:


> Maybe that isn't their top priority?


If so: See added bit to my post


----------



## coxy

24 and here goes at the moment

vx220 turbo
330ci conv
civic type r
integra type r
clio 182
clio 172
hyundai coupe
fiat punto
ford focus
golf gttdi130

There all for sale aswell


----------



## davidrogers190

mazda3_daveg said:


> I'm 23 and just got my new baby:


I saw this actual car I think at safwat cars, very nice example, esp with the bodykit.


----------



## Andy M

coxy said:


> 24 and here goes at the moment
> 
> vx220 turbo
> 330ci conv
> civic type r
> integra type r
> clio 182
> clio 172
> hyundai coupe
> fiat punto
> ford focus
> golf gttdi130
> 
> There all for sale aswell


Trader then?


----------



## m3evodan

27 drive a E36 M3 evolution convertible and the other halfs astra H Sri turbo
haven't got any pics of the astra yet tho


----------



## simonpj145

42 years old:

Ford Escort 1.1 popular plus (lol! 1976 R)
Renault 5 (X suffix)
Opel Manta GTE (1985 C) - must find some pics, was a gorgeous black coupe. My mate used to call it my "Vauxhall Capri" but I was happy...
Citroen AX GT (K) - go kart with a number plate!
Rover 220 GTi (J)
Alfa Romeo 145 Cloverleaf (R) 
Ford Mondeo (Y) - company car
VW Passatt TDI 130 (02) - company car
Honda Accord Tourer (54)
BMW 325d Touring (56)


----------



## dean j

I'm 28 now and drive this










Pretty quick too!


----------



## Danno1975

chunky206 said:


> 21 and drive this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the 206 was being built, I had this built as a bit of fun, turned out to be a little unreliable! (spot the supercharger)


Mate, I'm normally a boring german car person, but that Pug is awsome, really looks amazing


----------



## RenesisEvo

Chris424 said:


> Well noticed! Yes they look so much nicer. They are the Non-LED ones and cost £150 for the pair. Thanks again  :thumb:


No worries, I've got a Mk2 myself now (a diesel though...), thinking of putting the same lights on once the warranty is up.

So to stay on topic: 57/07 Ford Focus Mk2 1.6 TDCi at 23. Had a '91 Ford Sierra 1.6 Pinto at 20 (first car), then a '97 Nissan Almera at 22, until October when I got the Focus.


----------



## Danno1975

I'm 34 and a BMW 320d MSport Touring and a Mini Cooper S, well technically ones used by the wife but I am paying for them both:wave:....


----------



## ben1988

buckas said:


> aye, either he's got parents to pay for it all or it's loan city with nothing else to do with your paycheque do apart from put it all into a lump of metal


im not one of the kids that pisses their money up the wall and i save hard to treat myself all my parents payed for was my driving lessons when i was 17 thats it


----------



## mazda3_daveg

golf548 said:


> How do you guy's so young insure these cars.....must cost a small fortune???


£850 fully comp with protected no claims - didn't think that was too bad.


----------



## mazda3_daveg

davidrogers190 said:


> I saw this actual car I think at safwat cars, very nice example, esp with the bodykit.


That's the one - what were you there for?


----------



## mazda3_daveg

farz020589 said:


> im 20 and drive this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :doublesho Love the shine - that must look stunning in person
> 
> 
> 
> astra20t said:
> 
> 
> 
> i am 27 and had this a few months now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always liked the agressive styling of the Astra - must be the sharp angled panels? What's it like to drive?
Click to expand...


----------



## golf548

mazda3_daveg said:


> £850 fully comp with protected no claims - didn't think that was too bad.


Not too bad I suppose.....its a bit steep for me considering I only pay £300:thumb:


----------



## buckas

i don't think they'll ever be a day where i just go to work to pay for a car :wall:

there's more things to life that a metal box with a fancy badge on it, holidays, nice things in the home etc a car is definately not worth getting into debt for - outlook on life all changes when the female of the species is involved:lol:


----------



## golf548

buckas said:


> i don't think they'll ever be a day where i just go to work to pay for a car :wall:
> 
> there's more things to life that a metal box with a fancy badge on it, holidays, nice things in the home etc a car is definately not worth getting into debt for - outlook on life all changes when the female of the species is involved:lol:


True....very true......


----------



## mazda3_daveg

golf548 said:


> Not too bad I suppose.....its a bit steep for me considering I only pay £300:thumb:


It's all relative and the end of the day. The tax didn't seem too bad to me at £215 until you compare it to a woman at work who's Fiat 500 is something like £30


----------



## RisingPower

buckas said:


> i don't think they'll ever be a day where i just go to work to pay for a car :wall:
> 
> there's more things to life that a metal box with a fancy badge on it, holidays, nice things in the home etc a car is definately not worth getting into debt for - outlook on life all changes when the female of the species is involved:lol:


If you're paying a mortgage, you're still in debt.

Maybe to some people a car is more than just a "metal box".


----------



## sat1983

Depends what you're into in life. I love holidays, and nice things in the house- But for me cars are an absolute passion of mine- I'd spend all my money on them if someone didn't stop me (namely the other half)


----------



## Justin182

I'm 22, had this 6 months..


----------



## ben1988

a car is more than a metal box to me it my sole passion in life except my gf and my dog


----------



## golf548

Justin182 said:


> I'm 22, had this 6 months..


Ahye and im Hugh Hefner........


----------



## David

i take it you own an oil refinary?


----------



## Justin182

David said:


> i take it you own an oil refinary?


Ha no afraid not.. Just like the location! My old TVR..


----------



## Stew

golf548 said:


> Ahye and im Hugh Hefner........


Hi Hugh! :wave:

Never tire of seeing those picks Justin. :thumb:

Aberdeen has some FINE metal!


----------



## dew1911

I think with the way this threads going we need to add in some form of "Custard Proof" on all the top end cars in here (God I'm going back a bit with that), should thin out the dreamers...


----------



## Justin182

Stew said:


> Hi Hugh! :wave:
> 
> Never tire of seeing those picks Justin. :thumb:
> 
> Aberdeen has some FINE metal!


LOL! I want an invite to the mansion


----------



## mdk1

Me 39,

Family runaround,








Main Toy,








Family Fun Bus,


----------



## chunkytfg

dew1911 said:


> I think with the way this threads going we need to add in some form of "Custard Proof" on all the top end cars in here (God I'm going back a bit with that), should thin out the dreamers...


I'm calling him out without pics of you stood next to it holding a piece of paper with your user name on it:thumb::thumb:
:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## smyrk

Im 20 an this is my current motor. Its only a 318 engine though. 









I also have this, the picture makes t look abit better than it actually is.









This is my girlfirends









And for abit of fun weve got this









Wunt Mind an X5 next


----------



## Jordan

s14 next year! 

hopefully


----------



## giblet

Wahey I can finally pop a new post on here. Today I purchased this:










Mitsubishi Galant VR4 - 2.5V6 twin turbo, triptronic box and around 280 horses  Oh and Im 22


----------



## mazda3_daveg

Bet that pulls!


----------



## alexf

cant remember if I posted on here before,

Heres mine

Im 20 and now want some more power, luckily ive got a 16v mk2 for next year which can just be seen in background.

Ive paid for pretty much everything on this car myself, bar actually buying it, which cost my Dad the grand old sum of £150! lol Not as flash as some cars on here but I wouldnt change it for the world


----------



## ksm1985

cant beat a mk1 golf, nice car. have u got any more pics of it?


----------



## alexf

thanks, cos of the crappy weather though and a uni course that is absolutely choca block ive done absolutely nothing with it recently  got a few maintenance plan at xmas tho, this is just another pic from the same day of the other side


----------



## mazda3_daveg

Nice to see that car looking so mint


----------



## Bratwurst

Yeah man , a lovely machine!


----------



## RenesisEvo

That is one superb looking Mk1 Golf... dibs if you ever ever sell it (which I have a horrible feeling you won't. And I don't blame you.)


----------



## Justin182

chunkytfg said:


> I'm calling him out without pics of you stood next to it holding a piece of paper with your user name on it:thumb::thumb:
> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho





dew1911 said:


> I think with the way this threads going we need to add in some form of "Custard Proof" on all the top end cars in here (God I'm going back a bit with that), should thin out the dreamers...


Not sure if that was aimed directly at me, but there is plenty of folk on here who have met me and can vouch my case


----------



## Modmedia

Justin182 said:


> Not sure if that was aimed directly at me, but there is plenty of folk on here who have met me and can vouch my case


How then? Mummy and Daddy or a Loterry win?


----------



## Justin182

Just work hard!


----------



## Dave182

Justin is VERY well known over on Cliosport! 

Loads of people know its his and have photoshoots with the Lambo!

He is just another one of the Cliosport Millionaires!


----------



## mouthyman

Justin182 said:


> Just work hard!


good on you, i dont doubt that this is your car, and its is really nice :thumb:

just out of interest what do you do?


----------



## -Ally-

Justin I guess you work offshore but what do you actually do ?


----------



## kennym999

28 in I drive this:










And also working on this (very slowly)


----------



## Justin182

Dave206 said:


> Justin is VERY well known over on Cliosport!
> 
> Loads of people know its his and have photoshoots with the Lambo!
> 
> He is just another one of the Cliosport Millionaires!


LOL! 



mouthyman said:


> good on you, i dont doubt that this is your car, and its is really nice :thumb:
> 
> just out of interest what do you do?


Yeah offshore..

Ally, I work as an operations tech.

Couple more pics.. One with another CS'r, and one on knockhill..


----------



## ksm1985

justin your gonna have to stop posting pictures, i keep drooling on my keyboard  lol


----------



## Justin182

Sorry


----------



## Mini 360

Justin182 said:


> I'm 22, had this 6 months..


Bet you know a guy called James Olley. Not gonna say anymore as I doubt the mods would like it.....

Nice cars but wow what do you do for a job!?


----------



## ksm1985

i know him lol


----------



## Justin182

Nah never heard of him?!


----------



## mazda3_daveg

ksm1985 said:


> justin your gonna have to stop posting pictures, i keep drooling on my keyboard  lol


I know great pics


----------



## RisingPower

Modmedia said:


> How then? Mummy and Daddy or a Loterry win?


I guess some people really can't handle a bit of envy.

Justin, well, it's just absolutely stunning, not jealous of it at all having driven one for all of around 20 mins


----------



## Justin182

RisingPower said:


> I guess some people really can't handle a bit of envy.
> 
> Justin, well, it's just absolutely stunning, not jealous of it at all having driven one for all of around 20 mins


Ha! Thanks..


----------



## Tom_O

Nice Gallardo. Saw one being "used" yesterday, and the noise was.... simply beautiful. The V10 howl is arguably my favourite engine noise.

How was the T350? This is on my "list" of possible next car.


----------



## dew1911

Justin182 said:


> Not sure if that was aimed directly at me, but there is plenty of folk on here who have met me and can vouch my case


Not just at you mate, but there's quite a few on here who are very "hmmm".

If it's genuine then there'll be no problem proving it :thumb:


----------



## Tom_O

Why do people feel the need to make other people prove themselves? It's like.... the guy's got a Gallardo. Nice!


----------



## shaz350z

Bought when i was 20.. Now 25


----------



## mazda3_daveg

Is the scoop cosmetic or is there something hiding under there?


----------



## Justin182

dew1911 said:


> Not just at you mate, but there's quite a few on here who are very "hmmm".
> 
> If it's genuine then there'll be no problem proving it :thumb:


As if I'm going to bother proving myself to some random online. Surely the other folk in this thread vouching for it is enough.


----------



## nickygixer-k5

42 and drive a modded evo 9
















and recently sold this


----------



## Deano

Tom_O said:


> Why do people feel the need to make other people prove themselves? It's like.... the guy's got a Gallardo. Nice!


exactly. this aint pistonheads.


----------



## wizard77

Im 32 & this Is my pride & joy


----------



## Dave182

Log onto Cliosport and do some research for all the haters/doubters.


----------



## Justin182

Evo looks great!


----------



## nickygixer-k5

Justin182 said:


> Evo looks great!


Cheers mate your ride ain't to bad either:thumb:


----------



## Justin182

What kind of wheels are they?


----------



## nickygixer-k5

Justin182 said:


> What kind of wheels are they?


Rota dpt Fighter in bronze basically a copy of the Rays ce27 I was the first in Britain to have them:thumb:


----------



## Deano

i'm 32 and I've STILL got my 1999 rover 75. nothing as flash as some of you guys have but I love it and cant bring myself to get rid of it. Just had new injectors and a remap so pulls well enough for an old man barge. and yeah i did get my thumb in the way.lol.


----------



## nickygixer-k5

oh thats what it is thought it was a duststorm:doublesho


----------



## Deano

nickygixer-k5 said:


> oh thats what it is thought it was a duststorm:doublesho


it may well have been with the state of our yard at work.lol


----------



## davidrogers190

mazda3_daveg said:


> That's the one - what were you there for?


A friend of mine knows him and sold both his cars for him, a very nice guy actually.


----------



## shaz350z

Sorry to go off topic, How do i get my picture to appear than a link


----------



## ksm1985

shaz350z said:


> Sorry to go off topic, How do i get my picture to appear than a link


sign up to photobucket.com


----------



## Mini 360

ksm1985 said:


> i know him lol


Same feelings? haha!


----------



## Guest

shaz350z said:


> Sorry to go off topic, How do i get my picture to appear than a link


you type



Code:


[img]www.thepicture.co.uk/picture.pic[/img]


----------



## shaz350z

Finally here are the pics


----------



## Modmedia

RisingPower said:


> I guess some people really can't handle a bit of envy.
> 
> Justin, well, it's just absolutely stunning, not jealous of it at all having driven one for all of around 20 mins


No it was a genuine question, to which no answer has been provided. I'm genuinely curious as to how he can even insure it ever mind buy it? Why do you assume the worst?

Away and wise up :wave:


----------



## pdv40

Crystal Finish said:


> and yeah i did get my thumb in the way.lol.


:lol:


----------



## Danno1975

Justin182 said:


> LOL!
> 
> Yeah offshore..
> 
> Ally, I work as an operations tech.
> 
> Couple more pics.. One with another CS'r, and one on knockhill..


Great car mate and fantastic colour for it, love Lambos and Focus ST's in Orange.


----------



## RisingPower

Modmedia said:


> No it was a genuine question, to which no answer has been provided. I'm genuinely curious as to how he can even insure it ever mind buy it? Why do you assume the worst?
> 
> Away and wise up :wave:


Maybe because he works for a living? I'd be more concerned about people who have no inclination to work at all tbh.


----------



## Rickyboy

You going to get a write-up done for us when you detail the Lambo Justin? I absolutely love that car - the colour is perfect! 

In one of the photos you posted it had what looks to be a Clio V6 - is that a standard Renault paint? Looks different!


----------



## Justin182

Rickyboy said:


> You going to get a write-up done for us when you detail the Lambo Justin? I absolutely love that car - the colour is perfect!
> 
> In one of the photos you posted it had what looks to be a Clio V6 - is that a standard Renault paint? Looks different!


Yeah its a standard colour, just had the levels tweaked in photoshop.. As for a detail write up, definately. I just need to get some decent weather!


----------



## Keith CSL

I can vouch for Justin and his lovely lambo. Just to annoy the haters even more, he is a really nice guy too :thumb:


----------



## Justin182

Keith CSL said:


> I can vouch for Justin and his lovely lambo. Just to annoy the haters even more, he is a really nice guy too :thumb:


Thanks  I'll paypal the money over later :lol:


----------



## Mini 360

Justin182 said:


> Yeah its a standard colour, just had the levels tweaked in photoshop.. As for a detail write up, definately. I just need to get some decent weather!


Do you know the guy with the grey Supperlagera that goes around Aberdeen? Saw him last Sunday in Inverurie beside the polic station and WOW what a sound!!!


----------



## vickky453

Justin182 said:


> I'm 22, had this 6 months..


Gorgeous car mate, I have one of them (in my dream garage) I hope to have a car like this somewhere in my life

Just ignore the envious people driving skoda's and nissans:lol::lol:


----------



## Justin182

Thanks Vikki!



Mini 360 said:


> Do you know the guy with the grey Supperlagera that goes around Aberdeen? Saw him last Sunday in Inverurie beside the polic station and WOW what a sound!!!


Yeah I know him.. I'm jealous


----------



## matt1206

matt1206 said:


> 24 next week, and drive this Astra SXI


Just to update mine:

The Astra was sold a year later, and replaced with this Vectra when I was almost 25:









I couldn't get on with the Vectra, so replaced it with this back in October


----------



## aron147

i'm 21 and drive a 2002 alfa romeo 147 veloce, slightly modded
(17'' gta wheels, height adjustable coilover, jvc exad 2din radio with audiosystem speaker, jbl woofers, audio system amp's)

here's a pic, but in real life, it's just a small bit lower (picture was taken 10 min's after the coilover was fitted) (the bald guy is my main technician)


----------



## Raife

31 and this top trumper!










and this is the motorway car that lives in the garage from one month to the next!


----------



## chunkytfg

Raife said:


> 31 and this top trumper!


:thumb::thumb::thumb:

A proper 4x4 lovely:argie::argie:


----------



## -JP-

I'm 27 and I drive mk2 Jetta:thumb:, my missus drives -01 zafira.


----------



## big ben

Justin182 said:


> I'm 22, had this 6 months..


the nicest thing i have ever seen :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:

god i want one so bad


----------



## Mini 360

Justin182 said:


> Thanks Vikki!
> 
> Yeah I know him.. I'm jealous


Nout to be jealous of mate yours has nicer paint haha! :buffer:


----------



## mike-jones

I'm 24 and I drive this;










:thumb:


----------



## ksm1985

mike-jones said:


> I'm 24 and I drive this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


LOL that is different!, what engines in it


----------



## remal

I'm 32. list of car's i'v had, I can't remember the, all.

A Escort RS Turbo, Subaru Forester Turbo to name some fun one's in the past

right my daily drive I have no pic's of and can see the point. 
it's a 06 plate Hyundai santa fe 2.2 oil burner but does what I want.

other family weekend drive is a Honda FRV

Weekend Toy's are

my Tiger supercat kit car I built in 03-04



and my 08 plate Triumph Speed triple


----------



## Divine

Just turned 19, had these cars










Next



















Next










Next










Next (Dont even want this, taken in P/X for A3)










Next - Not bought yet - No idea what to get, cant really go up from an A3 without insurance raping me  Still a baby at 19


----------



## spanerman

Im 19 and i drive a new shape KA in white


----------



## mike-jones

ksm1985 said:


> LOL that is different!, what engines in it


8.2 v8. I think its still the world record for a production engine.

6mpg urban before you ask, although 20 on the road.


----------



## Penfold101

27, 3.0 V6 CDTi Vauxhall Signum Elite...


----------



## RisingPower

mike-jones said:


> 8.2 v8. I think its still the world record for a production engine.
> 
> 6mpg urban before you ask, although 20 on the road.


Dodge viper has an 8.3 for starters, unless you mean production for a caddy.


----------



## dew1911

RisingPower said:


> Dodge viper has an 8.3 for starters, unless you mean production for a caddy.


Record V8? Viper is a V10.


----------



## RisingPower

dew1911 said:


> Record V8? Viper is a V10.


Ahh, my bad. Thought he meant production engines, not just v8s.


----------



## dew1911

Not sure tbh mate just all I can think of, there's no V8 bigger than that coming to my mind atm.


----------



## mike-jones

Yes, i mean for v8.

I didnt realise the the viper was 8.3?

ah, the 1st gen was 8, 2nd gen 8 and the third gen was 8.3. 4th gen is 8.4. Thats big! At the time cadillac wanted to be the biggest hence the size (the magic 500ci)... this is a good thread, nice read


----------



## saxomad

29 and a audi A8 4.0 tdi


----------



## dougie89

I'm 20, currently drive a Clio, picking this up after Christmas..










Sorry for the iPhone picture quality!


----------



## zachtdi

sorry no pics of anything worth showing, recently turned 21 and...

fiesta zetec s - 1st car
astra sri turbo
c2 vts
golf gt tdi
audi tt 225
clio 182 cup
a3 1.8t- left me a week ago

now currently in the market 

oh and i have a 98 cbr 600 also as my toy


----------



## Rick74

35 and currently drive a new focus RS,started off with a 1.3 metro when i was 17


----------



## liammc

21 and drive a fiesta zetec s celebration


----------



## Hudy82

I'm 26 and drive this a 54 plate 1.8 ghia focus.


----------



## mr kuryakin

im 35 and i drive a civic tyrpe r.started out in a 950cc fiesta:thumb:


----------



## David

i keep coming back here, it baffles me how so many young folk have nice cars

good on you i suppose, you must need to do a hell of a lot of saving to afford (like above) a 225 audi TT at 20, i take it a lot of you sacrafice going out to afford these cars?

I'm in the category that you should be having fun in your late teens/early 20's - i couldn't imagine being in big debt for cars at my age, im 22, plenty of time for nice cars


----------



## Andy M

I agree ^^ although I class having a nice car as enjoying my life early on - houses and kids and all the other boring stuff will come much later on


----------



## mac31

Im 31 and drive an evo 7


----------



## evobaz

mac31 said:


> Im 31 and drive an evo 7


Very nice- you on MLR?:thumb:


----------



## mac31

evobaz said:


> Very nice- you on MLR?:thumb:


Thanks baz :thumb: yeah im on MLR id be lost without it great for advice on there


----------



## ahaydock

30 and just picked up my brand new Audi TT Coupe


----------



## raitkens83

26 and drive a mk4 golf anniversary


----------



## big ben

ahaydock said:


> 30 and just picked up my brand new Audi TT Coupe


he has picked it up then :thumb:


----------



## Greg_VXR

Im 18 and drive a corsa vxr


----------



## Bo2007

25 driving a 330cd now on 55 plate


----------



## Driftland Liaison

28 and i have an 2001 RS4


----------



## Celticking

33 Mazda 6 Sport 2.2TDI 185 on a 59 plate


----------



## stedman

Just turned 20 and driving a Volvo V70R 

Ohhhh the 5 cylinder warble


----------



## a15cro

39 yrs and have a Mazda 3 MPS and an RX8.

oh and my latest.........Berlingo van which lets the MPS enjoy a deserved rest and turns it into a toy


----------



## tmagnet

Focus now gone
21, VW Golf TDi 4motion


----------



## rtjc

26

Lexus GS300 Sport
Toyota MR2 G-Limited T-Bar


----------



## johninspain

not getting in on this one !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## SPECKY

An update on this thread for me.......

44 and weekenders are 97 Audi 80 Cabby 2.6 V6 and 05 Electric Blue Cooper "S".......weekly ride is Audi A2, 1.4 SE


----------



## Tomm

update for me to

MR2 Glimited T-bar project car
EK9 Civic 

18


----------



## fatbenm3

Im 23 and I drive a 330d M-Sport


----------



## tom-coupe

21 but had my celica from 19 years old.


----------



## carrera2s

49 currently drive:

Work- Vito sport X long
Weekend- S4 Audi 4.2 B7 Avant
Track car- TVR Tuscan Challenge 4.5 AGP V8


----------



## goste

17 - 1997 Mondeo 1.8 LX
20 - 1999 Lexus IS200
25 - 2005 Mondeo ST TDCi
27 - 2006 Mercedes CLK 220 CDi

I'm now 28!

G.


----------



## Stephen

33 and drive a BMW520, used to drive the list below

Saxo VTR
Focus 1.6
Mondeo 2.0 TDCI
Focus ST
Jag X Type 
VW Passatt

along with that lot I have a GSXR750 and used to drive a CBR600 F1


----------



## thechief

I'm 24 and just about to trade in my year old JCW mini for an BMW alpine white e90 335i.


----------



## Pieface876

18 And drive a Saxo VTR


----------



## Steven_Norfield

I'm 30, and tonight Matthew, I will be driving, an R171 SLK Komp.


----------



## johninspain

im 28 and have an rs4, 997 turbo, kahan designs range rover td v8, clk drop head


----------



## Guest

I'm 17, learning to drive in Bernard. He's a '98 Poverty Spec Peugeot 406 Estate with an Electric Sunroof and 7 Seats :lol:










He's all Smoke and Bugger all in the way of poke to be honest :lol:
He's got a Pug 90hp 1.9DT (XUD9 TE) engine which is completly mechanical, no ECU's as such 
It's really not as slow as it sounds, keep it between 1500 to 3000rpm and it does 0 - 60... Somtimes


----------



## inpursuit

I'm 31 and for the last 6 months have owened a 56 plate Seat Leon FR TDi which I have never taken a photo of but may do one day


----------



## Donnz

My lovely E46 BMW 320ci M-Sport. Bought it when i was 18, just turned 19 in november. Dont no what to get next haha


----------



## GlynRS2

I am 42, so just bought my mid-life crisis car:










to replace this one I had when I was 38:


----------



## andycole

36 and this:










has been replaced with:


----------



## Grizzle

GlynRS2 said:


> I am 42, so just bought my mid-life crisis car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to replace this one I had when I was 38:


Kept that quiet!!

We need more pictures :thumb:


----------



## A18XVM

I'm 28 and drive this


----------



## Mini 360

johninspain said:


> im 28 and have an rs4, 997 turbo, kahan designs range rover td v8, clk drop head


I need pics of that!!! :argie:


----------



## scottgm

Im 18 and Drive a Silver Vaxhall Corsa C 1.2 Design

Only got a pic of it in the snow just now... you've all seen a Corsa thou


----------



## trebor127

I find it amazing the type of cars that people my age (20) and younger have!! lol


----------



## Rickyboy

trebor127 said:


> I find it amazing the type of cars that people my age (20) and younger have!! lol


Very true... there are some seriously ace cars driven by all age groups on here!


----------



## supercharged

I'll be turning 28 in March, and recently bought myself 2009 BMW X5 (E70) 4.8i...yes, it is a petrol guzzler...It's be replacing my 2005 Acura RL (aka Honda Legend)...


----------



## zaphod

In addition to the Saab 9000 V6, the Saab 9000 2.3t anniversary, the Saab 96, we have just added a Bedford Bambi to the fleet. Must be something about being 47  !


----------



## Andy_Wigan

Dont think ive posted on here 

Im 22, and have owned my Grande Punto Sporting for 3 years now:


----------



## obc1

Just turned 19, had a Renault Clio 1.4 when i was 17 and got this little beast when i turned 18:










Citroen C1 VTR


----------



## fdrightup

me 40 and drive astra mk3


----------



## dew1911

obc1 said:


> Just turned 19, had a Renault Clio 1.4 when i was 17 and got this little beast when i turned 18:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citroen C1 VTR


Please tell me that spoiler wasn't factory! :lol:

My mum had a C1, the only car I've seen where the back axle looks to be an afterthought (Along with the 107 and Aygo of course!)


----------



## fdrightup

drive one of these


----------



## Ballistic

41 and I just paid the road tax (365€) and commissioning tax (2478€, paid once when registering the vehicle) for my fantastic car. :tumbleweed:


----------



## Meso

I'm 26 and currently have 2 cars

09 Subaru Legacy Sport Wagon










And my pride and joy a 96 Mazda 323 4WD wagon with a 88 GTX Turbo motor


----------



## Richf

I'm 41

I have 2 cars



















Although currently swapped the black one with the wifes so she can put more miles on it so currently driving this and the Evo


----------



## Modmedia

Not sure if I've posted here yet?

19 and drive this (1.9 TDI, Remapped to 143 BHP) quick enough for me and economical enough for the wallet.

Sitting on AP Coilovers and some replica wheels with Seat Center Caps


----------



## Grinnall v8

Can't remember posting on this thread :thumb: so here goes
41 year old and drive these
Everyday car Merc c180 Kompressor









Toy #1 Tr7v8 Grinnall









Toy #2 MINI COOPER S JCW GP









Toy #3 Austin mini countryman with 135db of stealth ICE fitted:doublesho









Just sold Toy #4 (wife said I had to many cars) Tartan mini cooper sportspack


















Any excuse to put up the car pics:thumb:


----------



## puntomatt

Im 20 and drive a Grande Punto Tjet. Had it for nearly 2 years now  Hoping to sell up soon and get something quicker as 160bhp isnt enough!


----------



## THE_BHOY_C15RLN

im 28 drive a mk3 vw gti(german baby)


----------



## Louise

25 - got my current car just before I turned 23


----------



## T25DOC

I'm 29 and these are my babies....

My bit of fun - sleeper - 344bhp & 320lbs (although these figures should now be higher following some recent work...find out soon on map tweak )








Lazy sunny days - used most days


----------



## puntomatt

T25DOC said:


> I'm 29 and these are my babies....
> 
> My bit of fun - sleeper - 344bhp & 320lbs (although these figures should now be higher following some recent work...find out soon on map tweak )
> View attachment 11269


Best make a note to myself not to have a play with that if i see it about lol


----------



## T25DOC

puntomatt said:


> Best make a note to myself not to have a play with that if i see it about lol


Ha Ha - cheers pal - where in Notts are ya?? I'm Mansfield way...


----------



## buckas

Grinnall v8 said:


> Toy #2 MINI COOPER S JCW GP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just sold Toy #4 (wife said I had to many cars) Tartan mini cooper sportspack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any excuse to put up the car pics:thumb:


always loved that paint job :thumb: lovely JCW as well


----------



## puntomatt

T25DOC said:


> Ha Ha - cheers pal - where in Notts are ya?? I'm Mansfield way...


I live out near Gedling but i work near mcarther glen so spend most of my time out mansfield way


----------



## Mini 360

buckas said:


> always loved that paint job :thumb: lovely JCW as well


The vinyl wrap is really well done and lines up amazingly well considering how complex tartan is!


----------



## lesley2337

im 23 and currently drive these 2


----------



## T25DOC

puntomatt said:


> I live out near Gedling but i work near mcarther glen so spend most of my time out mansfield way


Ah ok - I'm over warsop vale/shirebrook way.....will keep eye out for you as come by that way going through sutton a fair bit...


----------



## Claireeyy

I'm 21 and have a Clio 182


----------



## kennym999

Louise_Clio said:


> 25 - got my current car just before I turned 23


Mrs kennym999 had one identical to that. I actually quite miss it apart from the driving position.


----------



## Willber

I'm 21 and have a 2006 Passat TDi Estate as a daily/compnay car and picking up my 2nd MK2 Golf GTi on Saturday :thumb:


----------



## H13BS M

I bought this when i was 23 and is still my current car!Just put the clk63 rims on, ic pump,187mm pulley, heat exchanger and re-map to bring to 419bhp 444Nm.Lots of Fun.

Merecedes C32 AMG


----------



## evobaz

Picked up the new car today and like it so far.

Here's the new one










And here's my other toy. Going in for open heart surgery soon and should bee 450 - 500bhp when done


----------



## buckas

evobaz said:


> And here's my other toy. Going in for open heart surgery soon and should bee 450 - 500bhp when done


nice leon 

oh

:thumb:


----------



## evobaz

buckas said:


> nice leon
> 
> oh
> 
> :thumb:


:lol::lol:


----------



## dew1911

evobaz said:


> Picked up the new car today and like it so far.
> 
> Here's the new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my other toy. Going in for open heart surgery soon and should bee 450 - 500bhp when done


Suddenly changed your mind about showing everyone the missing digit on the Passat did you? :lol:

It was between 4 and 8, and quite fitting with his username!


----------



## boyasaka

How do all you young guys afford such lovely newish cars ???? when i past my test a saved for a year to buy a 8 year old mark one golf lol now all 18 to 21 year old drve about brand new motors,, im i in the wrong job lol


----------



## puntomatt

Parents and or Finance


----------



## buckas

lol yeh, RBS probably own most of the cars in this thread


----------



## evobaz

dew1911 said:


> Suddenly changed your mind about showing everyone the missing digit on the Passat did you? :lol:
> 
> It was between 4 and 8, and quite fitting with his username!


lol...guess you've seen it on another forum:lol:

I keep meaning to block a number on the plate but occasionally forget



boyasaka said:


> How do all you young guys afford such lovely newish cars ???? when i past my test a saved for a year to buy a 8 year old mark one golf lol now all 18 to 21 year old drve about brand new motors,, im i in the wrong job lol


Work hard, save hard then blow it all occasionally


----------



## dew1911

evobaz said:


> lol...guess you've seen it on another forum:lol:
> 
> I keep meaning to block a number on the plate but occasionally forget
> 
> Work hard, save hard then blow it all occasionally


Private Reg topic on here


----------



## evobaz

dew1911 said:


> Private Reg topic on here


Cheers - think i'll update the picture:thumb:


----------



## David

buckas said:


> lol yeh, RBS probably own most of the cars in this thread


which means we also part own these peoples financed cars :thumb:


----------



## GaryST220

Bought this when I was 19, 2 years on she's still with me. Have considered selling her but I don't see the point.


----------



## Bratwurst

Lovely Car ^^^ :thumb:


----------



## -ROM-

25 and have just bought an 09 Audi S3 that i collect on the 20th of this month.


----------



## Braz11

Im 19 and drive a Vw Golf Mk5 Gt TDi 140


----------



## Craig Taylor

31, this is my daily runner









and this doesn't get out so much


----------



## ipwn

Can't remember if I have posted in here.

Got this a month after my 18th bday, 1 year and 4 months on after putting on 26k its still with me  Insurance is £600 with a fleet policy.










Plans to move to a 645ci on 21st bday


----------



## ZSimon

27 and drive a 2009 S3 S tronic









had this when i was 23


----------



## Dipesh

26, I have a ek9 civic type r


----------



## Big Ells

26 and drive a Evo 8 MR FQ340 running 381bhp


----------



## Bratwurst

ZSimon said:


>


Love your S3 ZSimon !!! :argie: :thumb:


----------



## sayloday

38 Touran TSI


----------



## Guest

36.

I own and drive a 59 plate LY RS Clio 200.


----------



## TRN Ent

I am 20, been driving this 1996, Volvo 440, ES, 1.8SI, for half a year.









Tom.


----------



## Grizzle

Cant beat a 440 i had an L Reg 460 in dark green had about 115k on the clock as far as i am aware its still going to this day lol.


----------



## MattDuffy88

I'm 21 and drive an '01 Ford Focus


----------



## BenZetecS

I am 21 and drive a Candy white Leon Cupra K1


----------



## ZetecBex

nearly 23 and drive a pepper red, 54 plate ford focus


----------



## dew1911

Craig Taylor said:


> and this doesn't get out so much


You are my new best friend :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

28 - Megane R26


----------



## MPaul

30 - A cargo plane full of rubber dog ****, out of hong-kong.

 Pug 306 GTi6


----------



## Alfa GTV

31, just changed my E46 325i sport for a E60 530D Sport :thumb:










Also drive a Corsa C SXI and a Mercedes Vito


----------



## dew1911

RussZS said:


> 28 - Megane R26


You've bought that one then Russ  Looks beautiful, especially without the stickers :thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson

I'm 49, (yeah, yeah, an old codger) and I drive a heavilly modified Focus ST

The clue's in the avatar:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

kenny wilson said:


> I'm 49, (yeah, yeah, an old codger) and I drive a heavilly modified Focus ST
> 
> The clue's in the avatar:thumb:


What have you had done to the Focus Kenny?


----------



## Kenny6

ZSimon said:


> 27 and drive a 2009 S3 S tronic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had this when i was 23


Two loverly Audis mate, I cant make my mind up if I like them enough to buy one, really like your white one with the Bentley rims - are they reps or real, either way loverly motors :thumb:


----------



## ZSimon

They are the real deal


----------



## Mister Sheen

MKIV Supra TT
:thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson

What have you had done to the Focus Kenny? 

Dreamscience induction kit
Dreamscience intercooler 
Dreamscience remap Mod C
Goodridge braided hoses 
Dot 5.1 fluid
EBC disks
Mintex 1144 pads 
Eibach Pro sport lowering springs
Whiteline front + rear anti roll bars 24mm
Mongoose 3" turbo downpipe
100 cell race cat
Mongoose cat back 3.5"inch rolled in tips
Vredestien Ultrac Sessantas
DMB gel overlays and plates
Zunsport chrome grilles
B Post back tinted glass
Colour coded fog surrounds
Various blue tinted lights n bits
V Power....always

And STOC club stickers of course:thumb:


Made 320.7bhp and 362lbft of torque at the club meet at Dastek last week..........yes I was kinda pleased:thumb:

Much respect to A.R.C.


----------



## Bratwurst

:doublesho NICE ONE! :thumb:

Not just a noisy pipe and some stickers then :lol:


----------



## kenny wilson

Cheers mate :thumb:

Makes me smile(and Astra owners weep...............incomming!)


----------



## JCW85

24 and drive a subtley modified R53 JCW










But those Focus Mk2 RS's are mighty tempting............


----------



## Deano

JCW85 said:


> 24 and drive a subtley modified R53 JCW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But those Focus Mk2 RS's are mighty tempting............


nice. love that colour scheme.


----------



## -ROM-

25 and as of Saturday driving a 2009 Audi S3.


----------



## Mini 360

JCW85 said:


> 24 and drive a subtley modified R53 JCW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But those Focus Mk2 RS's are mighty tempting............


No usually a fan of MINIs but go and give us a few extra piccies!


----------



## curley

I'm 50 and got a Mk5 Golf R32 for now.


----------



## Bridges

24 and love my cts


----------



## JCW85

Mini 360 said:


> No usually a fan of MINIs but go and give us a few extra piccies!


Thanks Mini 360 - I don't have alot of recent pics, usually end up taking pics of other peeps cars and not mine 

Chris


----------



## Mini 360

JCW85 said:


> Thanks Mini 360 - I don't have alot of recent pics, usually end up taking pics of other peeps cars and not mine
> 
> Chris


Know that feeling all too well mate. Im the resident photo guy at events :lol:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

stedman said:


> Just turned 20 and driving a Volvo V70R
> 
> Ohhhh the 5 cylinder warble


Looking at the C70 T5 myself atm - drove the 2.0 litre the other night but it's quite sluggish!


----------



## HermaN

Can't remember if I've already posted here?? Anyway, I'm 22 and drive an Evo V with VI front bumper. Had it just over a year.

Pics....

Before picking it up....










On the rollers last Nov....










Just last week, after fitting my new splitter....










Still got the white wheels for summer, yellow are only for winter.


----------



## ReetB

It's been a while since I updated my list 

Aged 17 - 1.1 Litre Ford Fiesta (no pics)

Aged 18 - 1.25 Litre Ford Fiesta (no pics)

Aged 20 - Caterham 7 Superlight










Aged 22 - Lotus Elise Sport 135










Aged 24 - Mini Cooper S Works










Aged 27 - Golf R32










Aged 29 - Lotus Elise SC


















Age 31 - Lotus Exige S 240


























Keeping the Exige clean is a bit of a nightmare mind you!


----------



## danga200

That white Exige is lovely, my friend works at a dealership and we all had a sit in one. There was no graceful way of getting out of it lol.

I'm 22 and drive a 2002 Civic Type R


----------



## David

nice collection of Lotus'

thats a potential for my next car, are they unreliable? the old K series engines didn't do their figures any favours :lol:


----------



## Mick

im 24 and drive a 1996 rover 620 (gets me to work that about all i need it for!)


----------



## GPS

I'm 22, been driving two years and I drive this - costs a bloody fortune in fuel :wall:


----------



## desi115

Just turned 30, driving a 2003 Audi A4 1.8t.



















Also have a 2000 Alfa Romeo Spider, rarely use this car now as the A4 is much more fun to drive


----------



## ReetB

David said:


> nice collection of Lotus'
> 
> thats a potential for my next car, are they unreliable? the old K series engines didn't do their figures any favours :lol:


I never had a problem with my first Elise which was a K-Series, but then I don't think I did more than 24000 miles in it. They are known to get head gasket failures when the miles really rack up, but I know a lot of people that haven't had a problem at all.

If you can, I'd suggest trying to get into one of the Toyota engined cars as they are much more reliable plus they do rev well (8500rpm limiter ). Failing that, have a look around for an Audi engine converted one (basically a 2 litre Audi turbo). These are simply stunning and are VERY quick! 0-100mph in around 7.5 to 8 seconds!! There are a few Type R converted cars as well that are very quick, especially if they are supercharged.

Mind you, if you've not had one before, even the standard 1.8 litre K-Series is still fun because the handling on them is so good


----------



## Olly.Dent

Im 35 and had cars from the age of 12!! due to my parents having some land i could drive on, all my car were Minis up until 9 years ago then i sold up and got an Mr2 Turbo which is my weekend toy these days, my daily drive/work car is a Ford Feista, my two fav cars i've owned.......

Miss her very much....... : (










My current pride and joy.....


----------



## Bratwurst

Olly.Dent said:


>


I've seen a lot of Mini's, but that one is an absolute beauty! Defo right up there with the best! :thumb:


----------



## croydesurf

*I drive these*

Hi there,

I am 26 years old and drive two cars. A 2009 Mitsubishi Evo X FQ300 SST in blue and a 1993 Vauxhall Omega 3.0 litre v6 preserved Police car used for car shows and charity events, and part of the policecar uk fleet (www.policecaruk.com).

Below should be some photos. The pics of the Evo were taken the day after I picked it up from the dealership. All I can say is I am glad I did not go for the extra paintwork protection they were trying to sell me because they hadn't done a particularly good job of cleaning it before I collected the car. Needless to say, when it goes in for its service I will be telling them not to bother cleaning it as I don't want them undoing the work I will have already put in. Over the next month or so I intend to do a full detail on the car.

Regards

Mark


----------



## Stuart1441

I am Currently 21 and have had three cars
1st @ 17 - 2003 Mini Cooper R53 - In chilli red, white stripes and spotlights (great car)
2nd @ 20 - 2007 Ford Focus ST - Fast as F*** - In silver (Remap ruined it)
3rd @ 21 - 2005 Bmw 330cd - Current car still quick but not as quick as the st but far better build and quality - Another Silver one, full correction and a first real try at detailing

Hopefully keep this one a while


----------



## AndyParker

My car history to date...
Seat Ibiza 1.4 P reg
R56 Mini Cooper S 07 reg
Clio 192 sport 58 reg (had for 2 months) brilliant engine and noise but so thirsty!
R56 59 plate Mini JCW (current)


----------



## Mini 360

Thats one tidy Mini mate! No a fan of the paint but nice car and looks well done!


----------



## Dave182

Had a Birthday since the last post. Im now 20 years old, rather than 19. LOL!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Huzzah! New car for me (pics to follow this weekend) - I'm 24 with 6 years NCB - I now drive a Volvo C70 Converitble T GT 2.4 Auto.


----------



## Mini 360

Mother-Goose said:


> Huzzah! New car for me (pics to follow this weekend) - I'm 24 with 6 years NCB - I now drive a Volvo C70 Converitble T GT 2.4 Auto.


Sure your no 57 with a volvo? 

But in all seriousness lookin forward to pics mate.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Mini 360 said:


> Sure your no 57 with a volvo?
> 
> But in all seriousness lookin forward to pics mate.


You're not the first one to give me a bit of stick mate  But I had a Skoda Fabia VRS before hand so I'm used to it lol

It's gun metal grey with light grey leather interior - bloody good condition for a 03 plate as well.


----------



## k10lbe

Mini GP now


----------



## Teabag

> 3rd @ 21 - 2005 Bmw 330cd - *Current car still quick but not as quick as the st *but far better build and quality - Another Silver one, full correction and a first real try at detailing


get a decent remap and it will be:wave:


----------



## magnuz

im 19 (turning 20 in august 2010)

i own and drive a 1994 Mercedes Benz E220 and a 1996 Subaru Impreza GL


----------



## ///Dave

23,

BMW Z3 and a Thundercat 600


----------



## nudda

27


----------



## Guest

19, drive a Twingo Renaultsport


----------



## SeanCorky

23, 2008 SEAT Leon FR TDi


----------



## DCE

22.

09 Seat Leon 1.4 TSi


----------



## Grinnall v8

k10lbe said:


> Mini GP now


Great cars:thumb::thumb::thumb:

Taking mine on a wee run with the miniclan this sunday


----------



## r-kid

29 & I drive a VXR8 & an MGB.


----------



## obc1

Just turned 19 had this baby since 17 owned a renault clio 1.4 when i was learning:



















Planning on getting a renaultsport Twingo Cup next year like this one:


----------



## Focus

19, Audi A3 for now.


----------



## padge

20, and drive a bora tdi 110, picture in the showroom section.


----------



## Braz11

19 and drive a 2005 VW Golf Mk5 Gt Tdi 140


----------



## smartmove

32 and drive a pearl white 370z


----------



## johnnyguitar

30 and an 02 Focus TDCi Estate


----------



## polsonm87

22 drive a 2002 Audi S3


----------



## Panda

22, currently driving an MG ZR but soon to be a 200sx


----------



## Jordan

^^ S13? or 14?


----------



## Panda

jason2800 said:


> ^^ S13? or 14?


s13 @ stage 2


----------



## Jordan

Panda said:


> s13 @ stage 2


nice.

im hoping on getting an S13 next year. is it by any chance that red one with the black bonnet sitting on coileys?


----------



## Deano

32 and drive a honda accord ictdi executive.


----------



## Panda

jason2800 said:


> nice.
> 
> im hoping on getting an S13 next year. is it by any chance that red one with the black bonnet sitting on coileys?


Naa, it's greenish on PH now










Hoping to pick it up this afternoon 
Have plenty of plans for it, and taking it to stage 3 when funds come!


----------



## Dillinger

29, have a '91 Nissan navara (pics in the looooowww cars thread) as my weekend toy and drive an '09 Mitsubishi lancer for my daily driver (fantastic car to drive)


----------



## daz1972

Hi, i'm 38 and currently drive this:










Used to have one of these :argie: :










Others are

Leon FR TDI
Vectra SRI 2.2
Saxo VTS
Fiesta XR2

My fave was obviously the Audi, but then came a baby hence had cut my insane outgoings, however i'm hoping to get hold of an RS4 around my 40th birthday


----------



## David

aged 22 and got these 3

BMW 330 ci

















Volkswagen Caddy









Ford Transit


----------



## podge07

Hi I'm 23 and drive this 2.0l Focus Zetec S.


----------



## Stuart1441

Repost but with pictures

first car @ 17 Mini cooper (Chilli, full ice setup, Mintex discs and green stuff pads)







[/URL] [/IMG]

Changed @20 57 plate Focus ST-2 (Superchips remap, Full Ice, Perfect condition ((Except the clutch??))







[/URL] [/IMG]

Changed due to impending repair bills
21 Bmw 330cd 55 plate (standard as of now???)







[/URL] [/IMG]


----------



## alan_mcc

How did you afford all that at such a young age??


----------



## taylor8

my cars since I started driving.

1.4 MK5 Escort aged 17
1.4 MK 3 Astra aged 18
1.6 16v Mk6 Escort aged 18
Saxo VTS aged 19
Subaru Impreza aged 21
Golf GTTDI 150 aged 22
Mitsubishi EVO 8 aged 22
E46 BMW M3 aged 25
Audi RS4 aged 27

oh and im still 27 now


----------



## Sam_Burns

Im 24 and drive an E46 BMW 318i Saloon. Ive got lowering springs in the boot, just need fitting when the weather is good.


----------



## Guest

I'm 24 and was a badboy :lol:

Ive owned 18novas,phase 1 306td,x3 106's,mk4 fiesta,x5 corsa's,saxo....hmm my list goes on and on :lol:


----------



## Billythedog

Unfortunatlely I dont have a photo.. but at 60 I have just bought a new Fiesta Ztc S. My son is taking the P*** saying its a boy racer car.. My view is.. You are NEVER too old,,,


----------



## peanut1

My baby





































Longest ive ever owned a car, 3 years & 4 months!!!!


----------



## alan_mcc

Heres my Belinda. Any excuse to post the pictures again.


----------



## JS2004

Late start on doing driving lessons but soon as I passed bought the car ive always wanted.. minus two turbos for now  (couldnt insure it otherwise due to no-quotes =/)

Age 27 - now 28.
Toyota Supra N/A J-spec automatic

Ill keep it until I can get the TT version I think, and plan on owning one for as long as possible (or maybe a couple).


----------



## evobaz

JS2004 said:


> Late start on doing driving lessons but soon as I passed bought the car ive always wanted.. minus two turbos for now  (couldnt insure it otherwise due to no-quotes =/)
> 
> Age 27 - now 28.
> Toyota Supra N/A J-spec automatic
> 
> Ill keep it until I can get the TT version I think, and plan on owning one for as long as possible (or maybe a couple).


Nice car for your first car:thumb:


----------



## David

peanut1 said:


> My baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longest ive ever owned a car, 3 years & 4 months!!!!


Give me a shout when you decide to sell that, an M3 is going to be the car that replaces my 330ci :thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

David said:


> Give me a shout when you decide to sell that, an M3 is going to be the car that replaces my 330ci :thumb:


long way to go to buy a car David :doublesho


----------



## duffy02

23 and 2008 BMW 5series


----------



## sim L

21 and a Ford Fiesta ST


----------



## DAZ MCGUINNESS

25 and a drive a astra vxr :thumb:


----------



## David

-Kev- said:


> long way to go to buy a car David :doublesho


i'd travel anywhere for a good example, especially a car as high a value as an M3, buy a dog and you might as well remortgage the house to repair it

been down south for a few cars before without any qualms :thumb:


----------



## RisingPower

David said:


> i'd travel anywhere for a good example, especially a car as high a value as an M3, buy a dog and you might as well remortgage the house to repair it
> 
> been down south for a few cars before without any qualms :thumb:


Mine has had quite a bit on it replaced  But yeah, from my experience, pay a bit more and get a quality example. Main dealer/bmw specialist is definitely a big plus.


----------



## mariusz

At the moment 18 yrs old full time student living at home and drive Astra, my pride and joy as I earned all by my self, pay for services, fuel, insurance myself.










my previous car that I bought was megane at age just before 17 when started learning to drive


----------



## woody23

30 and drive a 53reg R32


----------



## -Kev-

22 with a fiesta ST


----------



## 197F1

21 with a BMW 318 M Sport Convertible (E46) and VW Caddy 104 Mk2 TDI, used to have:

Vauxhall Corsa 1.2 sxi (03)
Audi A3 Mk1 130 TDI (52)
Audi A3 Mk2 170 TDI S-Line (07)


----------



## boyasaka

alan_mcc said:


> How did you afford all that at such a young age??


drugs or parents lol


----------



## 197F1

boyasaka said:


> drugs or parents lol


Just having a good job?


----------



## gunners

49 bmw 328i convertable e36
bill


----------



## Jordan

197F1 said:


> Just having a good job?


yeh?

tar + brush.


----------



## Mini 360

Thought I would update mine.

As Ive posted before this is the love of my *car* life (Currently going through full rebuild atm) 1991 Mini City E (998cc) heavily modified as you can see. Rebuild is for new front end and full professional respray in same colour combination. Rover cranberry red (VERY rare colour, I know of only one other Mini in the UK painted in it) with Rover Quicksilver metallic on the roof/bonnet stripes. (Sorry for big pic but cba cropping it :lol










And Ive picked up this as a second car for my daily driver. Its a 2001 VW Polo 6n2 1.0 E with colour concept BBS alloys, full stainless exhaust, GTi grille and boot spoiler (spoiler is going asap :lol No plans for it as money is going to the mini rebuild as I wont get the money back on the polo whereas I will on the Mini (not that im ever selling it)

The polo is getting used while the Mini is off the road and when its back on the road the Mini will be the toy/weekend/show car and the Polo will be the daily driver. Im 18 and have two cars haha! Must be mad!



















Both cars paid for in full be me including insurance, repair bills, fuel etc. Full time student but living at home. :thumb:


----------



## Tabbs

34 and this BMW e36 318is coupe








which was after this aged 31 BMW e36 318 saloon








which was after this aged 28 BMW e36 318is coupe








after this aged 24 (thank you student loan company) Astra Lmtd edition Cesaro


----------



## R7KY D

40 , Driving a CLK 220cdi


----------



## dan89

:driver: 20 - fiesta st....cool car


----------



## un1eash

26 and i currently drive....

2009 Suzuki Swift Sport
2007 BMW Z4 Roadster
1988 Mk1 MR2


----------



## danga200

Mini 360 said:


> Thought I would update mine.
> 
> As Ive posted before this is the love of my *car* life (Currently going through full rebuild atm) 1991 Mini City E (998cc) heavily modified as you can see. Rebuild is for new front end and full professional respray in same colour combination. Rover cranberry red (VERY rare colour, I know of only one other Mini in the UK painted in it) with Rover Quicksilver metallic on the roof/bonnet stripes.
> 
> And Ive picked up this as a second car for my daily driver. Its a 2001 VW Polo 6n2 1.0 E with colour concept BBS alloys, full stainless exhaust, GTi grille and boot spoiler (spoiler is going asap :lol No plans for it as money is going to the mini rebuild as I wont get the money back on the polo whereas I will on the Mini (not that im ever selling it)
> 
> The polo is getting used while the Mini is off the road and when its back on the road the Mini will be the toy/weekend/show car and the Polo will be the daily driver. Im 18 and have two cars haha! Must be mad!
> 
> Both cars paid for in full be me including insurance, repair bills, fuel etc. Full time student but living at home. :thumb:


Have you done a build thread of the Mini? I've got a Mayfair sitting in my garage just waiting for loads of money to be thrown at it lol.


----------



## Guest

24 and now nothing,next car..........2.0 16v turbo nova :thumb:


----------



## NAJ

22, vw passat 1.9TDI


----------



## SheffSean

I`m 44, and I drive this 








Powered by this


----------



## tyniek

Age: 32 VAT excl., 
Volvo xc70 06'. Mondeo '05


----------



## Mini 360

danga200 said:


> Have you done a build thread of the Mini? I've got a Mayfair sitting in my garage just waiting for loads of money to be thrown at it lol.


Not yet but got a LOT to write up soon. :thumb:


----------



## kc1337

20


----------



## Bratwurst

Love your buggy kc1337 !!!

That's one mean mother!


----------



## Mini 360

C63 (drools....) but at 20!!?!? My god! What do you do for a living!?


----------



## DetailMyCar

Here's my car history from 18 up to now (27)

Clio 16v 









Renault 5 Turbo 

























Dimma 16v 

















Pulsar 

























BMW M3 Evo 









EvoVI 









VR6 









Golf GTi (Now the Wife's car) 









BMW 320ci 









Megane 

























Leon FR TDi 170 (Don't have a pic of the actual car yet but it's identical to this)


----------



## evobaz

nickg123 said:


> Here's my car history from 18 up to now (27)
> 
> Clio 16v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renault 5 Turbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimma 16v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulsar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMW M3 Evo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvoVI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VR6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golf GTi (Now the Wife's car)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMW 320ci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon FR TDi 170 (Don't have a pic of the actual car yet but it's identical to this)


Nice collection there (but went downhill after the evo:lol

Still like the look of the Dimma Clio and the 5GTT


----------



## DetailMyCar

evobaz said:


> Nice collection there (but went downhill after the evo:lol
> 
> Still like the look of the Dimma Clio and the 5GTT


Well that was part of growing up and having to buy a house unfortunately  Evo was fun but just silly when it came to constant servicing and stopping for fuel


----------



## TwrsilkcutV8

*How old ru?*

*XK8 Jaguar*(getting it ready for showing)60!! a young un


----------



## Kenny6

22, Drive a MCS :thumb:


----------



## evobaz

nickg123 said:


> Well that was part of growing up and having to buy a house unfortunately  Evo was fun but just silly when it came to constant servicing and stopping for fuel


I know what you mean about the fuel - i get 150 miles from a tank of gas. Only do about 2k year so servicing isn;t really an issue.


----------



## nick.s

27 and driving a Vauxhall Vectra CDTi SRi 150 XP Nav  Gawd that is a mouthful lol!


----------



## Dipesh

Another year older now but I drive a EK9 Civic Type R


----------



## Richarl_VXR

Rich is 23 and I (Charl) am 24. Our cas history as follows:

Rich's has had 2 Peugoet 206, the first a Red 206 (sadly written off and no decent pics of it apart from the crash - lol) and the 2nd a silver 206 (yet again no pics) and my first car a Red Fiat Seicento Sporting (ace little car but never seemed to be out the garage - lol)

Our first car together, 56 reg, VX Astra Sportshatch 1.6 SXI










Our current motor, 57 Reg VX Astra VXR


----------



## 08micsta

19

And own this 1982 Mini 1275 Clubman. Hopefully will get a chance to add the lovely JCW to my garage in the near future.





































Mike


----------



## Bratwurst

Lovely Clubby ! :argie::argie:

Like the stripes and numbers :thumb:


----------



## 08micsta

Thank you 

Pity that after that shoot I buggered up the brakes 

Been outside the whole morning trying to get them to work again. lol

Liking your Mini too! They very rare here in SA. Usually the Clubbies you see around. 

Mike


----------



## danga200

Mini 360 said:


> Not yet but got a LOT to write up soon. :thumb:


Look forward to it fella. As I'm not on here often could you bump me a message please? :thumb:


----------



## DetailMyCar

evobaz said:


> I know what you mean about the fuel - i get 150 miles from a tank of gas. Only do about 2k year so servicing isn;t really an issue.


Yeah 150 miles was about the most i'd get, i know it wasn't a massive fuel tank but i'd easily do 300 miles in a week so it got silly to the point i felt like i was just burning money 

I loved the car though, just found it hard as it didn't even matter how i drove it, it just burned fuel haha.


----------



## dave.murphy89

21 and I drive a 2010 CTR GT, used to have an MG ZR


----------



## Franco50

Billythedog said:


> Unfortunatlely I dont have a photo.. but at 60 I have just bought a new Fiesta Ztc S. My son is taking the P*** saying its a boy racer car.. My view is.. You are NEVER too old,,,


Too right mate. I'm 56 and I bought this Fiesta ST last October. My first reaction was ... what have I done, this is a boy racer's motor! I should be ashamed of myself but I'm used to it now though, along with the looks I get! :wave:


----------



## macdaddy

32 and recently bought a Range rover Vogue.

Its a stop gap until i buy an Rs4 at the end of the year! Love it tho!

Also got the Nissan 350Z .......... Going to make way for an S4 cabby tho.


----------



## Guest

I am 20 and have owned a Renault Twingo Renaultsport 133 for about 9 months now:


----------



## Guest

i am 26 and i am so gutted i have just sold my 2005 mini cooper s, i just could not afford the up keep but it was rapid and i had all the bumpers colour coded. i have now got a 2004 fiesta flame 1.4 which trust me i notice a big difference. !!


----------



## Guest

i am 26 and i am so gutted i have just sold my 2005 mini cooper s, i just could not afford the up keep but it was rapid and i had all the bumpers colour coded. i have now got a 2004 fiesta flame 1.4 which trust me i notice a big difference. !!


----------



## iano C

I am 43 and I drive a few gtr's not all at the same time lol.I try put some pics up but not very good at this .Can only get one up at a time on this I am crap ,well thats the 32 gtr.


----------



## -Kev-

nuttynats said:


> i am 26 and i am so gutted i have just sold my 2005 mini cooper s, i just could not afford the up keep but it was rapid and i had all the bumpers colour coded. i have now got a *2004 fiesta flame 1.4 *which trust me i notice a big difference. !!


nice cars imo, had an 05 reg one before my ST


----------



## Leemack

Now 30 and drive an Audi a5 cab and soon to be adding a mercedes e350
cdi coupe.


----------



## stokie84

25 & drive a 05-plate Seat Ibiza 1.4 16v Sport


----------



## mouthyman

im 21 and as of friday I now drive this


----------



## badly_dubbed

im 25 and i drive a Mk5 Golf R32


----------



## alan_mcc

mouthyman, business been good to you then??


----------



## mouthyman

alan_mcc said:


> mouthyman, business been good to you then??


not bad :lol:
i recently starting working full time in IT so the money is much better

mainly detail in my spare time now


----------



## adlem

I'm 20 and this is my baby  Bought her brand new when i was 17/turning 18 (i had a mk4 1.3 encore fiesta in white and a tourmallad green Mk3 1.6Si fiesta before this - for the record i sold both without crashing them :thumb A Fiesta 1.25 Zetec Climate Wolf in Tonic metallic. After being crashed into during Jan '09 there's been quite a few bodywork changes and Mk1 Focus RS brakes made there way on.

The boot and bumpers are a diff colour i know - waiting for the paint company to sort out a corrected colour as they've messed with the formula.


----------



## MightyOne

21, BMW


----------



## dew1911

adlem said:


> I'm 20 and this is my baby  Bought her brand new when i was 17/turning 18 (i had a mk4 1.3 encore fiesta in white and a tourmallad green Mk3 1.6Si fiesta before this - for the record i sold both without crashing them :thumb A Fiesta 1.25 Zetec Climate Wolf in Tonic metallic. After being crashed into during Jan '09 there's been quite a few bodywork changes and Mk1 Focus RS brakes made there way on.
> 
> The boot and bumpers are a diff colour i know - waiting for the paint company to sort out a corrected colour as they've messed with the formula.


Smart little Fezza mate!  Only thing I'd loose is the bra, but then again I don't like them on anything (Including women :lol: )


----------



## adlem

dew1911 said:


> Smart little Fezza mate!  Only thing I'd loose is the bra, but then again I don't like them on anything (Including women :lol: )


Forget to mention the bra is only on when driving around, i can't stand it either! As soon as i'm parked up at a show it comes off and the underbonnet bling comes out


----------



## HornetSting

adlem said:


> Forget to mention the bra is only on when driving around, i can't stand it either! As soon as i'm parked up at a show it comes off and the underbonnet bling comes out


I actually like car bras, and good when you dont have stone chips to worry about.

Im 34 (today) and I have a Honda Civic Jordan (#15)


----------



## dazzercx

31 and this:










2.5 years to go and then maybe an A5 Sline or M5

Sorry for the poor quality camera phone pic


----------



## 182_Blue

*update* 39 and now drive this


----------



## MattDuffy88

22 and now drive a Seat Toledo V5 (170BHP)


----------



## Bratwurst

182_Blue said:


> *update* 39 and now drive this


Now THAT is one lovely machine !! :argie:


----------



## robertdon777

Bit of an Update:

35 - Where are the years going?

1998 e36 323i Sport Tourer

1990 205 GTi Mi16

1992 RS2000 Escort

2007 Astra Elite (Wifes)

As you can tell I'm not into modern cars but can see the benefits of fuss free motoring which is why we got the Astra about 3 years ago. The others keep me busy:thumb:


----------



## rob28

35 and drive this......










Previous car was a 1.0L Corsa.


----------



## RICHIE40

17 - Renault Clio 
18 - Honda civic sport
19 - Seat Leon Cupra FR
20 - Honda Civic Type R
21 - Mitsubishi Evo 9 GT
23- Ford Focus RS MK ll
24 - Mitsubishi Evo 10 RS + Renault Clio

Current car


----------



## aledjones_lex

21 and this is my 1.9cdti veccy 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## craig06typer

24 and drive a Civic Type R and Honda S2000 :driver:


----------



## keano

21 - Gti edition 30


----------



## Deano

still 32 but now have an audi a4 tdi after the honda turned sour.


----------



## David

im going to stop reading this thread, depressing me!

21 with an ed30 golf gti !


----------



## JCW85

aledjones_lex said:


> 21 and this is my 1.9cdti veccy
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Welcome neighbour, tasteful mods on the veccie


----------



## VA03LET

im 33 and this is my biggest toy, 99.9% of work done by myself including building a 450bhp 2.5 motor for it, unless its dry it will light up all fours coming on boost in 3rd, only thing thats not modified on the engine is the sump pan!!!


----------



## TheGooner84

Im 25 and have been driving m little baby for the last 3 years 








03 Bora 1.8St
couple of things done to it, but still needing mapped starting to feel slow now so the 35bhp should make it feel a bit more lively


----------



## SD1992

I had a 2000 1.6 16v Astra at 17...










And now a 2002 1.8 Ford Mondeo ay 18


----------



## myles

Came to motoring a bit late, I couldnt afford cars and a mortgage until I joined up at 26! 
I had a Mk1 Golf Clipper Convertible (written off by some idiot), Clio 16v (Williams little brother, one sorted chassis, stolen),Mk 2 Golf GTi 16v (another sorted car), Audi 80 (workhorse), Seat Leon Cupra (liked this one, just nice, nothing more nothing less), then my current ride, a Subaru Impreza Bugeye WRX in Deep Blue Mica. It is about to be remapped to 340ish bhp, and I am contemplating buying an Elise or S2000 for weekend fun.










Above at the Colin McRae memorial do at Prodrive a couple of years ago.


----------



## Justin182

.....


----------



## alan_mcc

oh for gods sake. :lol:


----------



## aledjones_lex

JCW85 said:


> Welcome neighbour, tasteful mods on the veccie


thanks mate looked like this yesterday 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## alan_mcc

Justin182 said:


> .....


hope you didn't delete your post in response to my comment, wasn't having a dig just shocked thats all!


----------



## DGK

26 and I drive a Hyundai Coupe 2.0 










only been driving two years, my car history is:

1993 1.0 Nissan Micra
1998 1.3 Nissan Micra
2002 1.6 Citroen Saxo VTR
2003 2.0 Hyundai Coupé


----------



## alexf

aledjones_lex said:


> thanks mate looked like this yesterday


:doublesho ffs what happened!


----------



## JJ_

17, w reg saxo furio !! 
18, 53 vauxhall astra se2
20, 51 bmw 330 convertible
21, 05 plate porsche boxster 
22, renault clio van 
24, golf gti ed30 

Next car will be a bargain, saving for a flat and I have done the fancy car thing.


----------



## ward123

18 and a corsa....looking to buy a focus though


----------



## Guest

15: nova-1.3sr,nova-1.4sr
16:nova(another sr)
17:nova(gte) nova(1.2) nova(gte) corsa (1.4 sport) nova (2.0 16v)
18 nova(project) fiesta (1.1) nova(project turbo)
19: 306 (td) nova (2.0 16v) pug 106 (1.6 xs)
20: nova
21: nova,nova,nova
22: nova
23: nova
24: corsa,civic,nova,civic,astra,106,audi 80 coupe

I have missed cars out, that is a quick brief  and yes that is all in order,and yes i have owned that many novas!!


----------



## JCW85

aledjones_lex said:


> thanks mate looked like this yesterday
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


What happened there? Was it an accident or melicious?


----------



## aledjones_lex

JCW85 said:


> What happened there? Was it an accident or melicious?


some guy said i swerved for him so he swung his bagpack through my screen whilst i was driving down the road  but i got his name and reported him to police and i also have 2 witnesses


----------



## DanielJames

I'm 17 and have had 2 cars so far

Vauxhall Corsa 1.2 Sxi which was fun but slow









Now got a 1.8 16v Astra low on coilovers


----------



## David

JJ_ said:


> 17, w reg saxo furio !!
> 18, 53 vauxhall astra se2
> 20, 51 bmw 330 convertible
> 21, 05 plate porsche boxster
> 22, renault clio van
> 24, golf gti ed30
> 
> Next car will be a bargain, saving for a flat and I have done the fancy car thing.


i'll sell you my 330 coupe when the time comes

im moving out soon too - i've overstayed my welcome at the hotel


----------



## AustCy

being rebuilt at the moment 
Old ALFA > not driven much








Horrible Saab - to be sold soon >








the LANCIA
















A black 2009 SLK55 AMG > no pics on the photobucket yet
and a new 2010 ML350 AMG > again no pics

will upload some soon and update it 

some nice cars on the list so far 

and YES i know they all need a good clean - but thats the DUST for you - they are covered 995 of the time when not driven


----------



## JCW85

aledjones_lex said:


> some guy said i swerved for him so he swung his bagpack through my screen whilst i was driving down the road  but i got his name and reported him to police and i also have 2 witnesses


Safe mate!


----------



## GaryST220

I am now 22 and have a Mondeo ST220 and a VXR8 :thumb:


----------



## dew1911

Now 20 and Driving...


































Yep, ready to admit I'm old :lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

PLEASE dont fit "them" alloys. but i like it


----------



## dew1911

You mean the ones I had on Hawkwind? Nah they went on the car, got a set of 17s in the process of cleaning to go on.


----------



## JenJen

My list of cars would be past being first and finishing with my present 

Astra 1.6 
Astra Sri 
Mg tf convertible
BMW 320 compact 
Merc 180 kompressor
Golf gti
Audi a4 3.0l convertible 
Audi a5 3.0l tdi 
Audi tt 3.2l
BMW 320 coupe
Ve golf gti mk5


----------



## alan_mcc

dew1911 said:


> You mean the ones I had on Hawkwind? Nah they went on the car, got a set of 17s in the process of cleaning to go on.


hawkwind?


----------



## rayat

Holy smokes... you young lads are driving some nice cars! Guess they are more afforable in UK.... Cars here in Denmark are really expensive! 

My first car, when i was 18, was a Mazda 323 from 1986 and i still paied nearly 2 grand for the car! this was about 10 years ago... 

Currently drive a Honda Accord from 2010....

Its listed as £45.000 here in Denmark.. same car in UK is about £25.000


----------



## zetec_paul

25 and drive a Range rover Vogue and love it to bits others ive owned are

2003 Subaru impreza (285BHP)
Seat leon Cupra R
Golf MK5 GT TDI
Audi A4 S-Line
Audi a3 TDI
Golf GT TDI
Focus TDCI

And alot more


----------



## Stoner

46 and currently driving an Merc SL350 and love it. I want the AMG but the misses will hospitalise me if I ever brought one home 

I have owned lots of great cars which I have really enjoyed plus some real sh*t ones. These are the great ones:

Ford Cortina M2 1600E
Ford Escort Mexico
Ford Capri RS 3.1
Audi Quattro
Porsche 911 Turbo (964 model)
BMW 325 Convertible
Porsche 928 S4 (stunning, fast, superb!!)
Porsche 944 S2 Convertible
BMW M5 and 335i Coupe


----------



## sim L

21 and driving a Fiesta ST


----------



## Iceman08

26 and driving a mk5 VW Golf R32


----------



## Players

I am 27 have owned:

mk1 fiesta 1.3 supersport
mk5 fiesta 1.25 (fully chavved up with flip paint etc!)
Civic type r (ep3)
Caddy van (new shape)
astra van cdti
mk5 fiesta zetec s
now: polo mk7 1.4 

Have had to go back to basics with my little polo as i have a conviction  isurance is now a nightmare which i worse than the 13 month ban


----------



## Mouse

Mouse said:


> 21 in March and drive a Mk5 VW Polo GTI


24 now and got my new toy in April...


----------



## ksm1985

looks cool, are u enjoying?


----------



## ant_s

im 19 and drive a 56 plate fiesta Zetec-S, has the standard wheels powder coated black, its lowered on AP coil-overs, have had the black/grey plastics sprayed gloss black, and have had it colour-coded but still have much more to do to it.


----------



## aLeX 1.4 s tsi

19 almost 20 driving mk6 golf gti


----------



## danga200

23 now, and still have my CTR.


----------



## buckas

25 now and don't own a car, have use of 2 astra's though :lol:

won't be long before I get a Disco


----------



## srobrien

26, and just picked up my new wheels last week:


----------



## ksm1985

srobrien said:


> 26, and just picked up my new wheels last week:


we seen it last nite,very nice


----------



## apmaman

21, first car










Looking to get an s2000 or something soon. Any idea's?


----------



## David

21? first car?

by this threads standards you should easily have a zonda by now!


----------



## waxdad

Im 26 and this is my current and long term car.. had it since i was 23










Was a 2.8 injection special but its now a 2.9 24v Very Special Cosworth 










I had this BMW 325i SE for a week because it was cheaper than buying a train ticket... no im not kidding lol










Got the Jag at 24










And i had this Alfa 156 2.0 TS Selespeed when i was 20










Before that i had LOTS of ford escorts lol










Yes the white one is mine as well....









and a Mondeo


----------



## srobrien

ksm1985 said:


> we seen it last nite,very nice


Cheers dude, the concert rocked.


----------



## herbie147

srobrien said:


> 26, and just picked up my new wheels last week:


Looks stunning Ross, you need to sort out that exhaust, we didnt hear any note from it when you passed us last night


----------



## drew 007

Im 26, and i drive a toyota mr2 turbo and a toyota starlet gt turbo.....
I will grow up one day!!!!!


----------



## herbie147

Im 36 and here's mines










And my runabout which is very low....


----------



## amiller

Some incredible cars for some of the younger members! Must be some good jobs still out there! :thumb:


----------



## SPECKY

UPDATE for me...... AGAIN !!!!

A2 has gone and been relpaced with TToy ...... Still got my Cabby and Mrs A still got MCS.


----------



## mark328

35yr old. E36 328i Sport.

Mark


----------



## apmaman

David said:


> 21? first car?
> 
> by this threads standards you should easily have a zonda by now!


Only passed my test when I was 20. Dont know why I waited so long... Although saying that I have managed to save up some dosh. Not quite Zonda money, but enough for something nice. Hopefully an S2000 GT but the insurance is a killer, £3/4000 

So I'm still looking around for something sporty sub £10k I've taken a fancy to RX8's as well.


----------



## philworrall

My Pride and joy for the last four years

View attachment 14124


P


----------



## herbie147

Yummy!


----------



## m19tyn

I'm 38 and this is my baby


----------



## Benjic2

Hey guys! Im 17 and my first car is an Alfa Mito, tuned to 165 bhp with a few cosmetic modifications :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360

Not bad but how do you manage to buy and insure something like that at 17!?!?!?


----------



## David

Mini 360 said:


> Not bad but how do you manage to buy and insure something like that at 17!?!?!?


when i was 17, 5 years ago i was the bees knees in a 1.1 peugeot 106 when all my friends were still walking, £1000 to insure and less than that to buy the car, i think the CD player was worth the same price as the car :lol:


----------



## David

apmaman said:


> but enough for something nice. Hopefully an S2000 GT but the insurance is a killer, £3/4000
> 
> So I'm still looking around for something sporty sub £10k I've taken a fancy to RX8's as well.


wow, for the money spent on metal, you could have a 20% deposit for a £70k 2 bedroom flat :doublesho


----------



## gazhull8474

Im 29 and had this for the last year keep it for a while then move onto something nicer


----------



## sat1983

I'm all for performance cars but it has to be said that some folk on here are faaaaaaar to young to appreciate the machinery they own!
21 and a Mazda RX-8? Crazy!


----------



## FrazzleTC

I'm soon to be 19, and I pick up my car on Saturday, it's a 1967 Rover P6 2000SC auto.


----------



## drew 007

sat1983 said:


> I'm all for performance cars but it has to be said that some folk on here are faaaaaaar to young to appreciate the machinery they own!
> 21 and a Mazda RX-8? Crazy!


I was 19 when i had my 360bhp rx7  thats the way:thumb:


----------



## RichBate

At 17 i owned a Rover 214 Si.

After that, at 20.. Huge jump as i moved to an imported Toyota Celica GT4 (ST205) That was kicking at 360BHP. 

At 21 i had to grow up, and with the added driving with my carrer i moved to a 2001 Audi A4 2.5TDi Quattro.

I'm now 22 and still have the A4. Its my baby!


----------



## apmaman

sat1983 said:


> I'm all for performance cars but it has to be said that some folk on here are faaaaaaar to young to appreciate the machinery they own!
> 21 and a Mazda RX-8? Crazy!


I dont think it has anything to do with being young means you need to have a banger.

If you can afford a good car, go for it! Props to you as well if you have done all the hard graft to earn the money to afford it too :thumb:


----------



## David

apmaman said:


> I dont think it has anything to do with being young means you need to have a banger.
> 
> If you can afford a good car, go for it! Props to you as well if you have done all the hard graft to earn the money to afford it too :thumb:


most of the young folk with decent cars will be paying monthly direct debits

they merely rent the car off the bank


----------



## dew1911

David said:


> most of the young folk with decent cars will be paying monthly direct debits
> 
> they merely rent the car off the bank


That's how most will do it... Why I'm proud of my Focus, it's all mine


----------



## David

dew1911 said:


> That's how most will do it... Why I'm proud of my Focus, it's all mine


its very hard not to when you start buying cars over around 10k pounds

i'm the same - all 3 of my vehicles are bought and paid for, no finance/HP/bank loans


----------



## A Fast Sloth

26 and I drive a '09 Black Ford Focus. No pictures tho sorry, you've all seen a FF anyway I'm guessing


----------



## ChromeDome

Nowt special here,just sold a '02 plate Ka & got a '57 plate Fiesta 1.4Tdci..im 37
Me & the wife sort of share it,but a baby is on its way (Sept 23rd) so i will be mainly using it


----------



## mouthyman

David said:


> most of the young folk with decent cars will be paying monthly direct debits
> 
> they merely rent the car off the bank


Im 21 with an RX8 and i paid for it myself, through hard work

i can see why some people may think its stupid for someone younger to have such a car, but I appreciate it as much if not more than someone older.


----------



## freshprince

I'm now 23 and driving another Vectra.










Come full circle if you will. 
I go through cars quickly, and although it may not be the nicest car I've owned... I am still working on the pride of the Freshprince fleet!


----------



## kingtheydon

Im 29 and drive this....my dream car since I haev been able to drive



















My old car is my avatar

<----- Monaco Blue renaultsport. Miss that car badly!


----------



## Guest

24 and on the hunt for a mint mk2 golf gti for a bit of fun


----------



## robertdon777

Update again for me:

Still 35: Octavia VRS 2.0TFSi 06 plate in Race Blue


----------



## domino

bought myself my 2010 GTR for my 28th bday last may

also have a 2005 E46 M3 Convertible Individual (previous daily), which ill soon put up for sale once the warmer weather returns


----------



## kingtheydon

^^ Id love a GTR. My next purchase after I finish with the EVO


----------



## domino

kingtheydon said:


> ^^ Id love a GTR. My next purchase after I finish with the EVO


^^id love to buy cars in the UK

you guys don't appreciate how good you have it over there for cars, in fact im planning a euro drive through next year and looking at buying an E39 M5 for the trip, they're so cheap - you cant even buy a base model Hyundai Getz over here for similar money

our government taxes imported cars extremely hard to keep the local Ford's and Holden's sales figures alive


----------



## David

23 and just bought this, its incredible


----------



## FrazzleTC

I'm 18, nearly 19, and this is my car which I bought on Saturday.


----------



## Bratwurst

David said:


> 23 and just bought this, its incredible


:argie::argie: Wow - Love it!!! :thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer

I used to have a 1977 2200TC, was only talking fondly about it the other day.

I have some P6 spares which you are welcome to, need to clear them out as moving soon and won't have space. PM me.


----------



## g60_jh

FAO Frazzle. That is wicked!!!!!!! 

I am 29 now  and I drive a BMW E90 320si 

This is one of only 400 RHD cars which commemorated the BMWs triumphs at the WTCC. Le Mans Bleu (a mid metallic blue).

At 18 I was bought a pristine Jade Green mk2 Golf but it met with a telegraph pole......Then replaced that with an Alpine White GTD until I was 21 when I had a lovely Indian Red mk3 VR6.....then because I loved them so much I swapped back to an Alpine mk2 GTD (a different one than I had before though!)......

For my latest car I was trying to find an aubergine mk2 Golf Edition 1 G60..........even though what I would really like is a G60 Limited (yeah, like I'm gonna find one of those!)...............but I couldn't really find one............so went for the BMW. So far I am happy.

To be fair though I only bought it cause I liked the colour........girly comment I know, but true!


----------



## herbie147

Some nice motors on here, some folk have too much cash :lol:


----------



## podgehog

24 and drive an astra coupé turbo (one of VERY few white ones in the UK - i think there's about 4!)


----------



## Guest

podgehog said:


> 24 and drive an astra coupé turbo (one of VERY few white ones in the UK - i think there's about 4!)


That is stunning mate:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

T4RFY said:


> That is stunning mate:thumb:


Agreed


----------



## Eddy

Wow the astra is nice indeed, what are they like as a car, quick? cheap to buy and run etc? I need something turbocharged back in my life again but need something cheapish.


----------



## Alfa GTV

podgehog said:


> 24 and drive an astra coupé turbo (one of VERY few white ones in the UK - i think there's about 4!)


Looks good, I had an ACT a few years back, sold it after a 6 page spread in Total Vauxhall with Courtenay stage 4 package, running 330bhp :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Eddy said:


> Wow the astra is nice indeed, what are they like as a car, quick? cheap to buy and run etc? I need something turbocharged back in my life again but need something cheapish.


if i remember correctly,they are the the z20let turbo engine's,2.0 16v turbo,kicking out around the 200bhp mark(give or take)little less or a little more cant remember,

Pretty good to run,not overpriced,not the quickest for what it is,but it does pack a punch!a remap,vxr turbo,decat would de-restrict this car quite a bit


----------



## Renmure

Another update time for getting into the 40's I guess:

Weekend cars are a Ferrari 360 Spider, a Lotus Elise 111R and a Porsche 911 (996) Turbo S.
Day to day cars are a Mercedes CLK 320 Cabrio and a MINI Cooper.
Winter cars are a Toyota Hilux SUV, a Suzuki Grand Vitara and a Landrover S3 110.

Weekend Cars:


----------



## Eddy

I'm very jealous!!!! Amazing^^


----------



## ksm1985

David said:


> 23 and just bought this, its incredible


david why did u sell your veyron for that


----------



## Ryan Hughes

Im 18 and drive a Vauxhall Corsa B 1.2


----------



## Blamm

I'm now 27 and drive a Smart Roadster Coupé









Car prices are massive here in the Netherlands due to all kind of taxes  So I'm glad I could finally afford my dream car when I was 26


----------



## littlejack

Hi guys im 36 and drive this 323ci BMW


----------



## David

ksm1985 said:


> david why did u sell your veyron for that


people kept saying i shouldnt be showing off, and the bank loan each month was crippling me :thumb:


----------



## dew1911

Ryan Hughes said:


> Im 18 and drive a Vauxhall Corsa B 1.2


Sorry don't believe you, Ever other 18 year old on here seems to be driving an Evo X or similar...


----------



## ksm1985

dew1911 said:


> Sorry don't believe you, Ever other 18 year old on here seems to be driving an Evo X or similar...


:lol: true


----------



## David

dew1911 said:


> Sorry don't believe you, Ever other 18 year old on here seems to be driving an Evo X or similar...


haha, thats the ones with poor credit ratings too :lol:


----------



## kad 16v

i know its how old and what car but thought i would put down the little history i have had

Im 24, started off at 20 with my first car being the crazy mini (built and declared all mods) Still have this car to this day










Then came the first daily driver in the form of a 106GTI, had for a while then sold it as i out grew that type of car



















then it was time for a sensible car in the form of a vectra 2L sri 140 great for the motorway. I dont have pics it was black and v reg,

now is the impreza










no plans for a new car, just up the power of the mini from 146bhp to around 180 bhp and that should do for now lol


----------



## Ryan Hughes

dew1911 said:


> Sorry don't believe you, Ever other 18 year old on here seems to be driving an Evo X or similar...


Why would i lie about driving a Corsa??


----------



## ksm1985

Ryan Hughes said:


> Why would i lie about driving a Corsa??


dont worry he's joking, as most young people on here seem to have fancy cars :thumb:


----------



## robj20

Ford Fiesta Mk2 XR2
Ford Escort RS Turbo (heavily modified)









Mazda RX8 231










Ford Fiesta Mk2 XR2










Got big plans for this fiesta, its getting

2litre zetec engine running on bike carbs with megajolt handling the ignition
15" lightweight wheels matt black
bigger front brakes and master cyclinder
rs turbo gearbox for the lsd
roll cage and harnesses

should easily see me with 180-200 bhp in a car weighing 800kg.

Been quoted an extra £150 for the mods.

Im only 25 and been driving for two years with 3 years NCB.


----------



## ksm1985

what's been done to the rst?


----------



## Black Magic Detail

im 39 and drive a bmw e39 m5 in carbon black


----------



## TheGooner84

more on whats been doen to the mini.
it must sound fantastic on ITBs


----------



## scratcher

I'm 24.

This is the toy 
(usually on black 13'' wheels)









And my daily


----------



## kad 16v

TheGooner84 said:


> more on whats been doen to the mini.
> it must sound fantastic on ITBs


as requested

The mini is a real mini for a start, it has a proper mini engine with a 16 valve twin cam head on the top (engine spec below)

Carburetted engine: 146BHP, capacity 1380cc.
KAD latest spec small valve 16 valve cylinder head with belt assembly,
L1 inlet and BD3 exhaust cams, 11.5:1 compression ratio
A+ block with four bolt centre main cap, bored and honed
73.5mm flat top Cosworth forged pistons
Vandervell Competition engine bearings
Metro turbo crankshaft 81.28 stroke
Metro turbo conrods, lightened balanced and shot peened with ARP bolts
HP oil pump, water pump
Twin Weber 40 DCOE carburettors
Aldon distributor with Ignitor Electronic ignition
KAD alloy flywheel and backplate
AP grey diaphragm pressure plate and clutch
4-2-1 exhaust manifold and 2" bore twin box system
Top and bottom radiator hoses, top radiator mounting
GRP 16 valve bonnet

grooved discs and 6 pot KAD calipers, KAD magnesium super light alloys, KAD anti roll bars and adjustable tie rods, KAD swing arms, Spax adjustable gas suspension all round

KAD Straight cut dog box (5 speed)
KAD quick shift

they are the major bit, many other little bits

currently a small valve unit running stage 2, will be running large valve unit soon with some changes to internals and ditch the webber 40s for some 45 throttle bodies with a motec ecu and a few other magic touches and will be stage 4 around 180bhp and once i have played with the weight should be touching just under 600kg, cab shell is being replaced for a normal hard top

cheers for the interest


----------



## iainh

I'm 29 and drive a Golf 1.9TDI Sport and Corsa VXR


----------



## woody23

I'm 30 and drive a mk4 golf r32


----------



## Bratwurst

kad 16v - that Mini must have cost a serious amount (knowing how much Kad stuff costs) - not a slight on Kad at all, everything Kad sell that I've seem is absolutely top-notch!

Great spec, and the car must be just great to drive!

Well done man :thumb:


----------



## dean j

Im 29 and drive these

BMW 535d M Sport (272 bhp)










Nissan Skyline R32 GTR (380-400ish bhp)










:thumb:


----------



## mickbhall

25 drive 206 GTi to be detailed in a week


----------



## robj20

ksm1985 said:


> what's been done to the rst?


Gotech ECU fitted with 5 injectors got rid of all the mechanical injection
Sierra Turbo
Custom yellow/black leather interior
Hispec 4pots and floating rotors
Stage 3 gearbox with hardened gears
B&M quickshift
Compomotive MO's rally wheels
cossy fuel pump
group A coil
front mount intercooler
roll cage
custom prairy yellow paint with blue pearlescent clear coat.
also had a full ICE installation costing about £2k

Ran like a dream after the gotech was fitted boost was turned up to 24 psi and was pushing 178bhp at the wheels.
On the way home from having that fitted the power blew up the gearbox so thats when the stage 3 was fitted along with a new clutch.
The reason for the 5 injectors was it needed a high flow rate at full boost but i also wanted it to be frugal when taking it easy so the 5th was there for full boost and was a high delivery injector.

The guy that bought it off me decided it would be fun to turn the boost up even higher and sent a piston through the side of the block.


----------



## kad 16v

wee_green_mini said:


> kad 16v - that Mini must have cost a serious amount (knowing how much Kad stuff costs) - not a slight on Kad at all, everything Kad sell that I've seem is absolutely top-notch!
> 
> Great spec, and the car must be just great to drive!
> 
> Well done man :thumb:


cheers,

think its been running around 6 years now that engine and not missed a beat, just had the service and cam belt done every so often nothing else required.

same as the box last oil change not a bit of swarf on the magnetic oil plug its doing very very well, their kit is expensive but its really really good

cant wait to get the rebuild started and the stage 4 done, get up to santa pod and give some of the bigger boys some grief, but cos of all the handling upgrades etc this really comes into its own in the twistys

cant wait, mid next year it should be done


----------



## Richy888

I'm 19 now. Had 3 cars in total.

1st was a 1.0 Corsa in grey with alloys. which I had for 4 months roughly.










2nd was a 1.6 sportka in metallic blue which I loved a hell of a lot!! and miss  had to get rid as it kept going wrong. I wish I could of had it longer!! had it for a year!


















Currently have a 1.9CDTi 150 astra which is fairly quick but diesel just doesn't do it for me...


















Was a bit dirty in the picture 










So In October I have a Clio RS 200 coming in Liquid yellow :doublesho :driver: Will look a lot like this:










And as my toy I have this:


























Have had it since I was 16 and been driving in on track since I passed my test :driver: Has a 2.0 zetec to go in towards the end of the year :argie:

Will post up some pictures of my clio once I get it :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Great choice with the 200, but don't put those stickers on


----------



## Mini 360

kad 16v said:


> as requested
> 
> The mini is a real mini for a start, it has a proper mini engine with a 16 valve twin cam head on the top (engine spec below)
> 
> Carburetted engine: 146BHP, capacity 1380cc.
> KAD latest spec small valve 16 valve cylinder head with belt assembly,
> L1 inlet and BD3 exhaust cams, 11.5:1 compression ratio
> A+ block with four bolt centre main cap, bored and honed
> 73.5mm flat top Cosworth forged pistons
> Vandervell Competition engine bearings
> Metro turbo crankshaft 81.28 stroke
> Metro turbo conrods, lightened balanced and shot peened with ARP bolts
> HP oil pump, water pump
> Twin Weber 40 DCOE carburettors
> Aldon distributor with Ignitor Electronic ignition
> KAD alloy flywheel and backplate
> AP grey diaphragm pressure plate and clutch
> 4-2-1 exhaust manifold and 2" bore twin box system
> Top and bottom radiator hoses, top radiator mounting
> GRP 16 valve bonnet
> 
> grooved discs and 6 pot KAD calipers, KAD magnesium super light alloys, KAD anti roll bars and adjustable tie rods, KAD swing arms, Spax adjustable gas suspension all round
> 
> KAD Straight cut dog box (5 speed)
> KAD quick shift
> 
> they are the major bit, many other little bits
> 
> currently a small valve unit running stage 2, will be running large valve unit soon with some changes to internals and ditch the webber 40s for some 45 throttle bodies with a motec ecu and a few other magic touches and will be stage 4 around 180bhp and once i have played with the weight should be touching just under 600kg, cab shell is being replaced for a normal hard top
> 
> cheers for the interest


:doublesho:argie:

Cant believe some of the cars some folk my age have on here. 19 and Clio 200 RS!? :lol: I wish! Glad and proud that Ive bought both my current cars (998cc Mini and 1.0L Polo) outright with my own money though unlike most my age it seems.......


----------



## Richy888

see I'm undecided on the stickers... I quite like them. Want to get the renaultsport side skirts though


----------



## TheGooner84

kad 16v said:


> as requested
> 
> The mini is a real mini for a start, it has a proper mini engine with a 16 valve twin cam head on the top (engine spec below)
> 
> cheers for the interest


that is some spec list!!
when its at stage 4 is it still going to be easy enough to drive on the roads ?

guessing your not a fan of these minis with k20a fitted them. best one ive heard of was someone putting in a 300bhp audi TT enigne and haldex drivetrain.
ill not even start on the new maxis


----------



## ksm1985

Richy888 said:


> And as my toy I have this:


think i've seen that on passionford, or some other forum, cant remember


----------



## Richy888

Yeah im on passionford was on myka.org too before it changed.


----------



## Dave182

Wow, I was impressed with myself for having the Clio 182 at 19, but a brand new 200!!

I could have squeezed a Megane R26, but was off to Uni so wanted the spare cash! 

Fair play to you mate!


----------



## Richy888

Well I'm not going to uni and live at home so discussed it with my parents and decided you only live once may as well have a decent car!! haha would only spend it on something stupid otherwise  

I wanted an R26 or R26.R as they are about the same price as the new clio! but the insurance is over 3x as much as for the clio!


----------



## Mini 360

Your insurance is probably 3 times as much as mine anyway :lol: Fair play.


----------



## markito

I am 33 and I drive a Toyota avensis 1.8 :driver:


----------



## David

the young ones with the new cars must not have gf's to steal their money :lol:


----------



## kad 16v

TheGooner84 said:


> that is some spec list!!
> when its at stage 4 is it still going to be easy enough to drive on the roads ?
> 
> guessing your not a fan of these minis with k20a fitted them. best one ive heard of was someone putting in a 300bhp audi TT enigne and haldex drivetrain.
> ill not even start on the new maxis


nope in a word lol, dave at KAD a mate of mine has said that they are rather more track use but can be used on the roads, getting rid of the carbs and running throttle bodies with fuel management make it much more easy but the clutch is very much on or off so should prove fun in traffic, to be honest it will be mostly track and 1/4 mile fun with some use on the roads

i appriciate any mini just i did a visit to the KAD workshops when i was about 13 and said i was going to own one of them minis one day plus living about 10 mins away from KAD it was the wise choice. i must say i rather fancy the vtec conversion so many choices now for the mini with varying powers. that said power aint everything even more so when the car is around 600kg so a lot of the guys running dif powerplants normally go for KAD suspension and handling upgrades

not seen that one im going to have a search now for it


----------



## jay_bmw

i'm 22 and drive a bmw 330ci convertible in black


----------



## Divine

19 and currently on car number 9



















And, just to put the haters to rest, Its mine, paid for by me, with no finance - Not all of us get endless money from parents :/


----------



## ksm1985

i prefer it with your exhausts rather than the centre exit ones, wheels look good painted too


----------



## Divine

ksm1985 said:


> i prefer it with your exhausts rather than the centre exit ones, wheels look good painted too


Tbh so do I, obviously if it was actually a 300bhp K1 monster, I'd want the centre exhaust to prove what it is.....

This is nothing quite as exiting haha


----------



## David

wow, 9cars in less than 2 years lol


----------



## R1KK1 BFG

Im 17 and drive an 08 reg nissan note (H)


----------



## Divine

David said:


> wow, 9cars in less than 2 years lol


Yea I get bored quickly lol

saying that, this ones for sale already!


----------



## S1MMA

my history is:

starts when I was 21 and got my first car in 2001: 1996 MK3 Golf GTi 8v










This got me through the last year of my bachelor's degree at Uni and also my Masters, and through my first few year or so of working in London.

Then to treat myself after getting a decent job at 24:

1999 Fiat Coupe 20v Turbo










Worked my way up in the city in London, and at 27:

2007 Porsche Cayman S (pic taken just before leaving for Le Mans in 2009):










Then at 29, I moved to Dubai after getting a new job there, car was also upgraded to:

2007 Porsche 997 GT3










So there you have it! My 8 years of car ownership! Sorry for the crappy pics btw!


----------



## Bratwurst

GT3 looks tremendous :thumb:

(Good photo too!!)


----------



## s_hardwick

Im 23, and this is my pride and joy


----------



## apmaman

Was talking to a guy in college about what cars we all have, and he said his first car is a BMW Z4. None of us beloved him until dinner when in the car park he produced the keys to the motor. 

Very jealous, specially when his dad bought him it. 

Hey Ho! More of an encouragement to do well in college so I can get myself something like that!


----------



## Mini 360

S1MMA said:


> my history is:
> 
> starts when I was 21 and got my first car in 2001: 1996 MK3 Golf GTi 8v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This got me through the last year of my bachelor's degree at Uni and also my Masters, and through my first few year or so of working in London.
> 
> Then to treat myself after getting a decent job at 24:
> 
> 1999 Fiat Coupe 20v Turbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked my way up in the city in London, and at 27:
> 
> 2007 Porsche Cayman S (pic taken just before leaving for Le Mans in 2009):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then at 29, I moved to Dubai after getting a new job there, car was also upgraded to:
> 
> 2007 Porsche 997 GT3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you have it! My 8 years of car ownership! Sorry for the crappy pics btw!


Very impressive and good to see someone doing it all themselves too. Well done that man!!! :thumb:


----------



## gazzi123

1ST CAR at 17 - FOCUS MK1 ST170
2ND CAR at 18 - PEUGEOT QUICKSILVER
3RD CAR at 19/20 - ASTRA SRI XP
4TH/CURRENT CAR at/currently 21 - TOYOTA SUPRA 3.0 Jspec manual (my dream car) aiming for the 600bhp margin January


----------



## David

apmaman said:


> Was talking to a guy in college about what cars we all have, and he said his first car is a BMW Z4. None of us beloved him until dinner when in the car park he produced the keys to the motor.
> 
> Very jealous, specially when his dad bought him it.
> 
> Hey Ho! More of an encouragement to do well in college so I can get myself something like that!


thats nothing to be jealous about!


----------



## evobaz

apmaman said:


> Was talking to a guy in college about what cars we all have, and he said his first car is a BMW Z4. None of us beloved him until dinner when in the car park he produced the keys to the motor.
> 
> Very jealous, specially when his dad bought him it.
> 
> Hey Ho! More of an encouragement to do well in college so I can get myself something like that!


Ask him if he wants to buy a hard top for it.

My next door neighbour has a Z4 hardtop for sale after trading his car in. Its Silver. Cost him about £2.5k but he's only looking for about half of that for it. We're in Fife too


----------



## Parafilm

24 and drive this (apologies for pic quality)


----------



## Danny B

S1MMA said:


>


S1MMA, that is one quality picture of your GT3, with the Burj Dubai poking its head out in the background, :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83

S1MMA said:


> Then at 29, I moved to Dubai after getting a new job there, car was also upgraded to:
> 
> 2007 Porsche 997 GT3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you have it! My 8 years of car ownership! Sorry for the crappy pics btw!


That is one awesome picture!! Have you been in the Burj Dubai mate? :thumb:


----------



## tom-coupe

now 22 i drive a megane 1.9 dci. used to have a celica will get a picture of the new megane up tommorrow.


----------



## stu0056

My list so far is:

@ 17 Corsa
@ 18 MG TF 
@ 20 Mazda RX8
@ 21 Lotus Elise
@ 22 Civic Type R GT 
@ 23 Another Civic Type R GT









But just bought this on Wednesday. It's needing a good clean and polish so will start u thread on it when i get some time to do the work.

Range Rover


----------



## Benjic2

17 and driving my Alfa Mito 1.4 turbo


----------



## absolute

wow, what a success story, well done mate. excellent work!



S1MMA said:


> my history is:
> 
> starts when I was 21 and got my first car in 2001: 1996 MK3 Golf GTi 8v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This got me through the last year of my bachelor's degree at Uni and also my Masters, and through my first few year or so of working in London.
> 
> Then to treat myself after getting a decent job at 24:
> 
> 1999 Fiat Coupe 20v Turbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worked my way up in the city in London, and at 27:
> 
> 2007 Porsche Cayman S (pic taken just before leaving for Le Mans in 2009):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then at 29, I moved to Dubai after getting a new job there, car was also upgraded to:
> 
> 2007 Porsche 997 GT3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So there you have it! My 8 years of car ownership! Sorry for the crappy pics btw!


----------



## Sti_Brumby

Age 25

Owned 1985 Subaru Brumby
1992 Subaru Brumby
2002 Subaru wrx
http://s890.photobucket.com/albums/ac109/Sti_Brumby/dodo juiced/


----------



## christian900se

I guess I should update my current car status; I sold my 1996 Saab 900se with 36,000 miles and it putting out 360bhp. I will miss that car (and black paint) but it was time as I just could not keep dealing with the short falls of the chassis and the problems it gave me.

*My Saab:*


















*My new ride, a 2010 Nissan 370z 6MT w/touring:* I could not resist hopping it up a bit haha, it has Stillen sway bars and long tube intakes, Stillen 25r oil cooler, custom dyno+road tune, Berk High Flow Cats, and a Tanabe Y pipe. (309rwhp, 258ftlbs)


----------



## withoutabix

Little update on mine

now driving this














































and yess i need tyre shine lol


----------



## Jimmy The Saint

There's some lovely motors on here. My car history:

17 - Pug 106 XND
18 - Pug 106 XS
21 - Pug 206 GTi
25 - Audi S3
29 - Seat Ibiza Cupra
30 - Merc CLK320

Only got pics of the last four. The Seat was a poor attempt at clinging onto my youth. It had been remapped and was rapid, but ultimately crap... such a crashy ride. So I accepted the onset of old(ish) age and embraced a big comfy Merc (complete with tartan blanket)


----------



## cavyredtop

well im 36 and drive a flame red cavalier sri redtop saloon and wouldnt change it for the world


----------



## Bee

21 and i'm just finishing a 2.0ltr conversion on my escort gti


----------



## will-i-a-m

19 - 2011 - Audi A3 1.4T Sline (Ibis White)(the black one is my gf's)


----------



## Dougster67

My first car, only been driving a year. Sad for a 35 year old. A3 1.6 Sport FSI










And ride these babies. :thumb:
Honda CB1000R 2010










Harley Davidson 1584cc Street Bob. 2010


----------



## hepsta

I'm 22 now and owned my Type R for just over a year. Got a few mods under the bonnet as well so now produces 246bhp


----------



## David

still got my 330 coupe and also now have a 60 plate renault trafic sport  (23 by the way)


----------



## guy_92

2006 Audi A3, I'm 18 btw.


----------



## S4lek

31. And this is my beast.


----------



## Matty_L

Thought I best update this, I'm 23 now & my current car is:




























Really do need to get some more upto date and better quality photo's though.


----------



## adamck

How the hell do you insure a VXR at 23? im 25 and my Group1 C2 1.1 is expensive?!?!

Im 25 and this is my first and only car









And my bike









I havent passed my driving test yet lol
Im currently driving on my provisional with my GF as the main driver.


----------



## Andy M

You think thats bad, there people on vxronline with vxr's at 18 paying 5k for insurance.

At 23 with full ncb insurance isnt that bad, should be possible for under 1k


----------



## Eddy

adamck said:


> How the hell do you insure a VXR at 23? im 25 and my Group1 C2 1.1 is expensive?!?!


There are infinate variables to considsder like area, type of work he does, amount of miles, excess etc.

One thing I would mention is insurance groups mean almost nothing, well not for me anyway, My group 14 car cost me about £1400, my group 19 car cost me £750.

A while back just for fun I got quotes on a ferrari 430, Lambo Gallardo and some astons, all with a street value of over £100k and insurance was around £1,200, I got a quote on a civic type r worth £6k and insurance was £1,400


----------



## Pandy

I still have my baby (all tucked up for winter):










But now have this as my daily so i can take better care of the former :thumb::


----------



## adamck

Love the MG ZR but wouldnt get one after the trouble's my mate had and the silly insurance group!
The Diesel ones seem to be less problems tho
I cant believe the 1.4 is group 7!!


----------



## Pandy

Mine is a diesel mate so the engine is abit more robust (should do as it sounds like it came from a tractor!)

Saying that i love the marque and have got to know the cars pretty well so their faults dont worry me in the slightest :thumb:


----------



## W23 AJH

Well Im 17 and I have a bit of a collection 

Peugeot Speedfight 2 R-Cup when I was 16 (Selling soon if anyone is interested) 









Honda RVF 400 NC35 (Current)









Fiat Panda 100HP (Current)


----------



## Posambique

At the age of 18 my first car was a Citroen Xsara -00,
and now I've been driving a Porsche 944 -86 for circa two years.
I'm 21 now by the way.








That's how it used to look. It's not the same anymore.
Haven't got pics though


----------



## hender1

Im 19 (20 next month) and all i can afford insurance on is a 06 fiesta 1.4 petrol. Insurance over in NI is crazy.


----------



## BrummyPete

Im 30 and currently driving a Focus estate 2.0TDCI, fantastic car for what I need it for and Im looking to keep it for a good few years










Here was my previous pride and joy, had to sell due to being made redundant last year and the fuel it drank was making me bankrupt lol


----------



## chrismuk

Im 26 and drive a VW Bora 1.9tdi. I've owned the car for 5 years now and is a brilliant car


----------



## rrsg22

I am 20 and drive the 4 following;
Citroen C4 Loeb 1.6 (2007)
Lamborghini Gallardo (2004)
Rolls-Royce Silver Ghost (1922)
Bentley Derby 3 1/2 (1934)

Lambo has now left us unfortunately, in its place is a new car awaiting delivery - a Ferrari 458 Italia - March delivery.. cannot wait!


----------



## Sti_Brumby

rrsg22 said:


> I am 20 and drive the 4 following;
> Citroen C4 Loeb 1.6 (2007)
> Lamborghini Gallardo (2004)
> Rolls-Royce Silver Ghost (1922)
> Bentley Derby 3 1/2 (1934)
> 
> Lambo has now left us unfortunately, in its place is a new car awaiting delivery - a Ferrari 458 Italia - March delivery.. cannot wait!


mumy and dady brought it for you?


----------



## vickky453

Sti_Brumby said:


> mumy and dady brought it for you?


What if they did??


----------



## adamck

Hmm he said drive, not own?
Maybe he works at a prestige car dealership and owned the C4 and drives the others?


----------



## Sti_Brumby

haha:lol:


----------



## Grizzle

^^ oh dear jealousy is a cruel mistress!!!

That pic of the Lambo looks as if its on Atholl Crescent?


----------



## SilverSun

21, BMW 118d M Sport


----------



## burger

17-20 i drove a nissan micra 1.4

21 onwards a Fabia vRS and love it and insurance is cheap compared to what i was paying for the micra.


----------



## EsiFlow

I'm now 26 and here is my BMW 330ci sport:










Great car, but i'll be looking to replace it with something VAG this year i think...


----------



## W23 AJH

^^ Very Nice


----------



## rrsg22

Grizzle said:


> ^^ oh dear jealousy is a cruel mistress!!!
> 
> That pic of the Lambo looks as if its on Atholl Crescent?


It is on Atholl Crescent, well recognised!

I received the Bentley at 16 with money I had been left by my grandfather to start my own 'collection', who collected classic and vintage vehicles, and the Citroen was the first car I bought with my wages for everyday use. As for the Silver Ghost, I inherited it at 13 so technically my first car - there is a detail of it carried out by DaveKG I believe...? Think in hall of fame?

Although, even if my parents had paid for the other cars, or owned them for that matter - I believe the thread is how old are you and what car do you DRIVE. Nevermind - its not important.

As for the Lambo, it was my father's and I drove it but did not own it. He too has now left us, Im just a little sorry I have to justify myself in this manner. Jealousy truly is a cruel mistress...


----------



## R1KK1 BFG

Should NEVER have to explain yourself fella ! Just for that I'll apologise for you doing so

Your driving a car they can only dream of valeting or detailing let alone drive.


----------



## R7KY D

^^^ +1


----------



## Rowan83

rrsg22 said:


> I am 20 and drive the 4 following;
> Citroen C4 Loeb 1.6 (2007)
> Lamborghini Gallardo (2004)
> Rolls-Royce Silver Ghost (1922)
> Bentley Derby 3 1/2 (1934)
> 
> Lambo has now left us unfortunately, in its place is a new car awaiting delivery - a Ferrari 458 Italia - March delivery.. cannot wait!


Lovely cars mate, I bet you get lots of pleasure driving those beautys!! :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360

Fair play to you having those cars but got to say what have you got to look forward to in later life having cars like that so young? 

458 Italia is an amazing car. Hope they have sorted the fire issues on them though! :lol:


----------



## RisingPower

rrsg22 said:


> It is on Atholl Crescent, well recognised!
> 
> I received the Bentley at 16 with money I had been left by my grandfather to start my own 'collection', who collected classic and vintage vehicles, and the Citroen was the first car I bought with my wages for everyday use. As for the Silver Ghost, I inherited it at 13 so technically my first car - there is a detail of it carried out by DaveKG I believe...? Think in hall of fame?
> 
> Although, even if my parents had paid for the other cars, or owned them for that matter - I believe the thread is how old are you and what car do you DRIVE. Nevermind - its not important.
> 
> As for the Lambo, it was my father's and I drove it but did not own it. He too has now left us, Im just a little sorry I have to justify myself in this manner. Jealousy truly is a cruel mistress...


Unsurprisingly there will always be some jealous 

Just a shame the gallardo went for the fezza :thumb: Love gallardos :argie:


----------



## Bratwurst

What guy could ever be presented with the chance to drive and own cars like these and refuse?

Not even 1 in a thousand.

Good on you man. The way I'd see it is, yes you've lost your Dad and Grandad, but they have left you a little bit of what made them as people. Why not keep that and enjoy them? They'll be quite happy watching you enjoy them. :thumb:


----------



## rrsg22

Thanks guys, really, its nto been easy but as dad said - if it ****s, flies, or floats, buy it... lol. Italia is coming in Titanium grey with black and red interior... good choice? The lambo was fun but had a manual box and whilst fun, it was very little more. plus it was an 04 reg so needed replacing to be honest. 

Also, anybody owned or driven a new RS6? Getting offered a great deal at the moment from a garage for a 59 plate... any thoughts?x


----------



## Sti_Brumby

Fresh Spec R Sti.


----------



## NickTB

A thread that's run since Jan 2007 (Nearly THREE years!) and has almost 180,000 views giving LOADS of pleasure and the OP wasn't thanked once!! 

Thanks for the thread Chris_20 :thumb:


----------



## Tlionhart

im 24 and have an Audi A3


----------



## Turkleton

17 and drive a Corsa 1.2 SXI+


----------



## p-trax

I'm 42 and currently have these










Stormaway grey RRS HTS in background, and Canam spider (plus kids)
Which now looks more like this (all panels replaced with Carbon Fibre ones)










Needs a good clean in this pic!

Awaiting delivery of new toy on the 24th of this month!


----------



## Flair

Passed my test at 17 I'm 22 now, and get extremly bored of cars easy.

This is what i have had since then, some ok, some crap, in order.

Golf Mk3 1.4

Peugeot 205 1.8D

Rover 216GTI

Golf Mk3 1.8

Rover 214

Peugeot 306D

Golf Mk3 1.8 with 2.0 GTI conversion

Rover 216 Coupe

Peugeot 106

Nissan Blue Bird

Rover 216 Coupe K series

Toyota MR2 G limited

Toyota Celica GT-4

Astra MK3 GSi

Subaru Impreza V3 WRX

Renault Megane 1.6 Coupe

Volvo C70 T5

Golf Mk4 GTI Turbo

Mini Cooper S

Audi A3 8P TDI

peugeot 405 Most recent but sold to fund a van.


----------



## ian 1

just turned 20 and heres mine  hope you like it... its alot cleaner now than before i was introduced to detailingworld!


----------



## nickmak

I'm 24 and I drive a BMW E92 320D. I was driving a Land Rover Discovery 3 before that.


----------



## HOLES

im 26 and driving a facelift vectra b saloon, but hopeing to get into uni in september, when i finish i will buy myself something silly then lol


----------



## Carshine

Im 34 and driving a E36 BMW 328i


----------



## mark328

Carshine said:


> Im 34 and driving a E36 BMW 328i


:thumb:


----------



## DanielJames

18 now and Saxo VTS.


PC240082 by danny2107, on Flickr


----------



## CraigQQ

Im 21 now, passed my test at 17 and bought a brand new 2008 Vectra VXR, insurance was a nightmare, just traded it in, after a couple too many run ins with the police (no charges ect just warnings)
now driving a 20 day old Nissan Qashqai, and very happy with it.









don't have any photos of the vxr as i lost them all on last laptop when the hd got fried. and was un recoverable.  it was black aswell...
hopefully by the time im 25 ill have a black nissan GTR (the current one)


----------



## Jordan

what do you work as!?


----------



## CraigQQ

im a chef, when i bought the VXR i was a psychology student but i hated my job after finishing uni, moved to chelsea and worked with a forensic psychologist, and its a horrible job lol ended up a chef... like it but getting bored now :lol:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

A new VXR aged SEVENTEEN?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Do you have insanely well off parents?!

Me - aged 35, BMW 335d Touring and a 57 reg (current shape) Land Rover 110XS.


----------



## DanielJames

335dAND110XS said:


> A new VXR aged SEVENTEEN?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do you have insanely well off parents?!
> 
> Me - aged 35, BMW 335d Touring and a 57 reg (current shape) Land Rover 110XS.


Goes without saying !


----------



## Natalie

I'm 27 and drive a Ford Puma my 7th car in 7 years of driving...










First car
Pug 106 1.1









Then the 106 GTI








written off not long after

so got the Clio 








Then my Racing Green LE Mini


















Followed by Equinox LE Mini









Another 106 GTI aka the money pit


----------



## CraigQQ

335dAND110XS said:


> A new VXR aged SEVENTEEN?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Do you have insanely well off parents?!
> 
> Me - aged 35, BMW 335d Touring and a 57 reg (current shape) Land Rover 110XS.


Lol no, my mum is a housewife and dads a semi retired mechanic.

my mum and dad share a 11 year old mazda 626...

i worked from 16 living at home so no rent ect.. paid most of it then took last 10,000 on finance and paid it over 2 years.. then traded it in for my QQ.

i wish they were insanely rich... might have a better car:car:


----------



## voon

Erm, 38 and the car's in the Avatar ... an Z4 sdrive35is (and the Skoda RS TDI as business car).


----------



## CraigQQ

nice car voon
almost bought a second hand z3 once. but im quite a big guy and it was a bit of small for my needs lol.


----------



## voon

Thanks, CraigQQ  The actual Z4's a bit bigger and heavier ... more of a really fast funcruiser than a real sportscar - BMW should have called it a Z5. I'm 1.88m and it's okay ... although I wear a cap when driving .. there's a bit of wind in the hair if not  *just* below the windshield top. They're not supposed to be too big


----------



## CraigQQ

im 1.90 meters so it might be a future consideration the z4.. its a nice looking car... better than the 3 imo..

maybe think about one for my next car...
before i bought the QQ i went through 3 other cars almost ordered each of them if not for insurance purposes.. was sick of paying high insurance.
the 3 were . 
1.4turbo Scirroco
2.0 bmw 320i coupe(first choice... would have meant taking the last 3000 on finance to buy a new one though)
1.8 audi a3 sport.

all 3 i could afford a new model (bmw was pushing it requiring partial finance) but insurance was almost as bad as the VXR on them.. the nissan is very cheap..

hoping to get a GTR when im 25... wont be able to insure until then..


----------



## R0B

CraigQQ said:


> im 1.90 meters so it might be a future consideration the z4.. its a nice looking car... better than the 3 imo..
> 
> maybe think about one for my next car...
> before i bought the QQ i went through 3 other cars almost ordered each of them if not for insurance purposes.. was sick of paying high insurance.
> the 3 were .
> 1.4turbo Scirroco
> 2.0 bmw 320i coupe(first choice... would have meant taking the last 3000 on finance to buy a new one though)
> 1.8 audi a3 sport.
> 
> all 3 i could afford a new model (bmw was pushing it requiring partial finance) but insurance was almost as bad as the VXR on them.. the nissan is very cheap..
> 
> hoping to get a GTR when im 25... wont be able to insure until then..


Were you a member of vxr online when you had your veccie ?


----------



## CraigQQ

nah, never been on a car or detailing forum until i got my Qashqai and stumbled upon the qashqaiclub 
then subsequently got into detailing.. then found here lol

a number of happy accidents!


----------



## R0B

CraigQQ said:


> nah, never been on a car or detailing forum until i got my Qashqai and stumbled upon the qashqaiclub
> then subsequently got into detailing.. then found here lol
> 
> a number of happy accidents!


ah ok ,thought i might have known your car from on there as im pretty active on there.


----------



## CraigQQ

you got a vxr then?

i never even thought about forums before i joined the QQclub, and now i wouldnt buy a car without one!!
they are such a great help (as is this one!)

been on the QQ one since oct, was made a mod in january as my time on the forums was so high :lol: was at 29 posts per day! since oct ive made over 3500 posts! lol
bit of an addiction!


----------



## R0B

CraigQQ said:


> you got a vxr then?
> 
> i never even thought about forums before i joined the QQclub, and now i wouldnt buy a car without one!!
> they are such a great help (as is this one!)
> 
> been on the QQ one since oct, was made a mod in january as my time on the forums was so high :lol: was at 29 posts per day! since oct ive made over 3500 posts! lol
> bit of an addiction!


yes ive got a vxr.......and you need to get out more with that post count mate :thumb:

Anyway sorry for spamming this thread everyone :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle

28 and 6 months and have this:










Soon to be replaced by this in 9hrs lol


----------



## CraigQQ

why you getting rid of the BMW? 
would be my choice from the 2. (i know the skoda is the faster one, but your BMW is lovely!)


----------



## Grizzle

CraigQQ said:


> why you getting rid of the BMW?
> would be my choice from the 2. (i know the skoda is the faster one, but your BMW is lovely!)


Well actually the BM is faster but its plagued with fecking problems, and being a diesel we don't do the miles and its time to get rid in case those problems get any worse oh and the autobox is thee worst ever, brakes are **** poor and its not as economical as i thought it would be, So back to a manual petrol :lol: should be fun.


----------



## S-X-I

Grizzle said:


> Soon to be replaced by this in 9hrs lol


Nice one Graham, get some proper pictures up when you get it!


----------



## CraigQQ

Grizzle said:


> Well actually the BM is faster but its plagued with fecking problems, and being a diesel we don't do the miles and its time to get rid in case those problems get any worse oh and the autobox is thee worst ever, brakes are **** poor and its not as economical as i thought it would be, So back to a manual petrol :lol: should be fun.


fair enough lol


----------



## PugIain

In the next few days ill still be 30 but driving one of these A 407 2.0 Hdi Xline Saloon in Moonstone blue.
Not this precise one though (havent got pictures of mine yet)


----------



## Bungleaio

I'm 30 and I've had this for 3 years now










It's a 2006 WRX, I've added coil overs stiffer anti roll bars, solid drop links,anti lift kit and different wheels. I've also added LPG as it was on a mission to rid the world of petrol.

I've also got a classic mini that I've had for 4 years now I've only done 2000 miles in it in all that time so it doesn't really qualify for this thread butI can get some photos if anyone is interested.


----------



## mcowey2000

I'm 42 and I bloody love my RS250


----------



## TheGooner84

although its french that is bloody nice imo :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

are those factory wheels on the megane rs? 
there bloody nice for factory wheels if they are!!


----------



## fester165

im 33 nearly 34
last 2 cars saab 93 lpt and pug 106 independence 








old track car corsa 2.0 turbo 








current car corsa cdti 1.3 cheap to run and my girlfriend is learning to drive when she passes her test its getting replaced with a carlton gsi


----------



## Rowan83

mcowey2000 said:


> I'm 42 and I bloody love my RS250


That is stunning!


----------



## voon

Yep, nice pictures of that renault! Nice detailing and some good locations and angles for the pics. I'll have to wait for Spring to do some


----------



## Mini 360

Bungleaio said:


> I've also got a *classic mini* that I've had for 4 years now I've only done 2000 miles in it in all that time so it doesn't really qualify for this thread butI *can get some photos if anyone is interested.*


Hello! :wave:


----------



## rockape

i'm 51 and bought this last july, a 325ci m sport.


----------



## Bungleaio

Mini 360 said:


> Hello! :wave:


Ha ha, here it is, these are a couple of years old now but it still looks the same, maybe slightly rustier.





































It's on hilos, gaz adjustables, yoko A048's, 12''mountney steering wheel so I can change gear and cobra clubman seats. It's a 1993 carb'd 1275 and has about 36,000 miles on it. The last time I drove it was about a year ago 

It spends the vast majority of it's time on the drive going no where but I did get it on the road to do the 50th London to Brighton. It worked perfectly with no overheating etc.

I should sell it really as I don't use it but it doesn't owe me anything and it costs peanuts to insure and tax. It does bring a massive  everytime I go for a :driver: I might have to get it on the road in the summer.


----------



## mcowey2000

CraigQQ said:


> are those factory wheels on the megane rs?
> there bloody nice for factory wheels if they are!!


Yes mate. They are the 19inch Speedlines which are an option. They've been quite the talking point on the renault forums, you either like 'em or hate 'em.

I LOVE 'em


----------



## Bratwurst

Like the Mini :thumb:


----------



## Mick

Bungleaio said:


> I should sell it really as I don't use it


honestly mate, if you dont need to sell it, dont.

I had one a few years back as a second car, hardly done any miles in it, but like you, everytime I drove it, it had a massive grin factor.

sold it as I thought it was pointless keeping it, but in retrospect I should have kept it and just kept on top of the rust etc.

everytime I see one now I kick myself and wish I had another, and honestly can see me buying another one in the next year or two.

besides anything else, yours looks a minter bud :thumb:


----------



## hmsilset

33 and drive Toyota mr2 for 10 years :driver:


----------



## Natalie

love the Mini, always fancied an Italian Job le


----------



## mrholt

33 - 911 Carrera, and Audi S4 Avant B8


----------



## CraigQQ

mcowey2000 said:


> Yes mate. They are the 19inch Speedlines which are an option. They've been quite the talking point on the renault forums, you either like 'em or hate 'em.
> 
> I LOVE 'em


im with you on that :thumb:

There stunning!

never liked renault until the new megane.. the new ones a lot better than the rest of the renaults imo..

no offence to any renault fans.. just personal taste


----------



## Mini 360

Loving that Mini! Not many Standard(ish) Italian Jobs going about these days. Never been a fan of Clubman seats hence why Ive got Monacos but do suit some cars


----------



## dalecyt

just turned 18 last wednesday, but ive been driving my 1.6 mini cooper since i was 17


----------



## Natalie

I had the Italian Job wheels on my old Equinox but the new owners sprayed them anthracite


----------



## gargreen7

21 and Heres my '07 Suzuki Swift Sport


----------



## Mafoo

35 here and drive an 03 BMW Z4 3.0se. Will post some photos once I complete my first detail of 2011 over the weekend.

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## voon

3.0se? I know the 3.0 and the 3.0si (from 2006 on). What is an se?


----------



## Ian.H

35 now :doublesho

Currently have an E46 330ci cab, E30 325i Touring and a 1990 Mini (1293cc, ported & polished head, switftune sw05 cam, double valve springs, duplex timing gear, hi-los, RC40 single box exhaust, 12x6 minilites, Suzuki Swigt GTi (old version) front seats, fibre glass bonnet), although fighting with the insurance company over the Mini at present 



















As was...









Now...









Regards..

Ian


----------



## Bratwurst

Hope you get the Mini sorted soon man  Poor wee car.

Defo my favourite of the lot, but I'm biased.


----------



## PaulXJ8

48 - 1998 Jaguar XJ8 3.2


----------



## Ian.H

wee_green_mini said:


> Hope you get the Mini sorted soon man  Poor wee car.
> 
> Defo my favourite of the lot, but I'm biased.


Actually my favourite too. As nice as the E46 is with heated leather, air-con and other typical "mod cons".. the Mini ALWAYS puts a smile on your face when driving it.. and I've had full-blown conversations in petrol garages over the Mini.

The plan is to to the L2B this year too, although what Mini that will be in yet, I don't know (carpet needs to come out of the one above to check for any creases in the floor before I decide whether it's worth getting that repaired, or swap everything over to another shell).

Cheers..

Ian


----------



## Mini 360

Koshka said:


> I had the Italian Job wheels on my old Equinox but the new owners sprayed them anthracite


Gutted! Just strip them and powdercoat them white again  Simples!

Shame about the above Mini! Looked really tidy! It getting a resurrection?


----------



## tuktuk

22

2010 cooper S


----------



## Natalie

Ian.H said:


> As was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now...


 Hope you get him(?) repaired.


----------



## zaphod

Update : New addition to the fleet, as mentioned elsewhere on the forum.










Saab 9-3 aero.

Highly chuffed 48 year old grandfather!


----------



## RSAsh

im 20 and drive this: have done since 18 lol


----------



## SimianWonder

I'm 30 and drive a 2006 Ford Focus ST-3.


----------



## dalecyt

RSAsh said:


> im 20 and drive this: have done since 18 lol


what was the insurance on that at 18:doublesho:doublesho

anyway just turned 18 and this is my first car


----------



## alan_mcc

i imagine the insurance on that ^^ isn't much better :lol: :lol:


----------



## tom-coupe

it will only be a mini one or cooper at most. cooper s had a vent in the bonnet lol. nice looking motor tho. really tidy


----------



## Has390

20 and drive a seat ibiza fr


----------



## jay_bmw

22 and this is my Z4 Coupe 3.0 Sport


----------



## cawsey20

RSAsh said:


> im 20 and drive this: have done since 18 lol


No1 like a show off ash :spam::buffer::tumbleweed:


----------



## mart.

RSAsh said:


> im 20 and drive this: have done since 18 lol


That mush be costing a fortune to insure!

how much if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Carshine

Here's my cars:

BMW E36 328i


















Touran 2.0 tdi


----------



## TIODGE

This is mine 
Leon cupra r running 280bhp I'm 25. 26 tomorrow and had this for 2.5 years









Had a black 206 gti 180 when I was 18








Miss this !'


----------



## Bratwurst

Nice car man:thumb:


----------



## -Kev-

SimianWonder said:


> I'm 30 and drive a 2006 Ford Focus ST-3.
> 
> View attachment 16219
> 
> 
> View attachment 16220
> 
> 
> View attachment 16221
> 
> 
> View attachment 16222


AMD's workshop?...


----------



## dalecyt

alan_mcc said:


> i imagine the insurance on that ^^ isn't much better :lol: :lol:


your right its shocking what i pay £1600 and im second driver



tom-coupe said:


> it will only be a mini one or cooper at most. cooper s had a vent in the bonnet lol. nice looking motor tho. really tidy


correct buddy, just a cooper, cheers :thumb:


----------



## Fartin Martin

I was 22 last month..and I drive a Mini Cooper S ..had a Cooper before hand as well


----------



## RSAsh

dalecyt said:


> what was the insurance on that at 18:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> anyway just turned 18 and this is my first car


at 18 it was £1500 (with 1year NCB) with me as policy holder and mum and dad as named drivers, but then when i turned 19 i went onto a policy all on my own and it went down to £1100



cawsey20 said:


> No1 like a show off ash :spam::buffer::tumbleweed:


shhhhush you lol



mart. said:


> That mush be costing a fortune to insure!
> 
> how much if you don't mind me asking?


as above, was £1100 this year with mods declaired..... strangley looking foward to renewing it when i turn 21 to see how much it goes down lol been looking at an evo 8.... if i insure it now £15k.... wait till i turn 21.... 1.2k..... amazing how they can drop £14k of the price for 7 months waiting lol


----------



## CraigQQ

those prices aint bad ash, i was paying £3500 a year for a brand new Vauxhall Vectra VXR at 18. £2900 at 19-20 and then £2100 for the last 6 months before i bought a new car, (cheaper to insure, but no where near the fun. great to drive though)

checked a toyota supra at 19, £7k a year. might try again in a few years for an evo or supra :thumb:


----------



## David

CraigQQ said:


> those prices aint bad ash, i was paying £3500 a year for a brand new Vauxhall Vectra VXR at 18. £2900 at 19-20 and then £2100 for the last 6 months before i bought a new car, (cheaper to insure, but no where near the fun. great to drive though)
> 
> checked a toyota supra at 19, £7k a year. might try again in a few years for an evo or supra :thumb:


am i the only one who believes this is insane to pay three thousand five hundred pounds per year to insure a car?  no offense but thats lunacy lol


----------



## Mini 360

Not the only one....just renewed my policy for £600 and thats not great really considering its a 1.0 Polo.....however other folk wanted £800 minimum! Lunacy indeed!


----------



## -Kev-

its silly but if that person can afford it...
having a VXR as a first car is a bit risky though..


----------



## Guest

David said:


> am i the only one who believes this is insane to pay three thousand five hundred pounds per year to insure a car?  no offense but thats lunacy lol


Not at all, i think it's a bit mad.
i paid 1200 for my first car and am paying 850 now for my land rover discovery  21 with 2 years NCB


----------



## ksm1985

-Kev- said:


> its silly but if that person can afford it...
> having a VXR as a first car is a bit risky though..


all the young fisherman up this way have new evos and scoobies for their first cars at 18 :lol:


----------



## leon20v

31 now and feeling old

Got the Bocanegra a few weeks ago.









that replaced my Leon FR.. which i do miss









These are my current American Cars

2007 Dodge ****** Sxt, had it from almost new, and i love it !









1994 Ford Ranger, got it from a neighbour for £200 so it was a bargin and keeps the ****** clean









1994 Lincoln Towncar, old, dirty, paint is coming off, over 300K miles on the clock, damn thing wont die


----------



## RSAsh

CraigQQ said:


> those prices aint bad ash, i was paying £3500 a year for a brand new Vauxhall Vectra VXR at 18. £2900 at 19-20 and then £2100 for the last 6 months before i bought a new car, (cheaper to insure, but no where near the fun. great to drive though)
> 
> checked a toyota supra at 19, £7k a year. might try again in a few years for an evo or supra :thumb:


yeah i was surprised at the prices tbh..... when i see it i had to phone them up to make sure the website hadnt made a mistake lol

also been looking at Supra's and evos but too much till 21..... i could get insured to day on an Evo 8 Fq300 for £15k.... or if i wait till september when i turn 21 it will go down to £1200.......:doublesho how can it drop so much in like 7 months lol


----------



## kikaz

32 my current pair 








2.0tdi sport reference








harry the honda this is getting traded in the summer for a leon cupra r


----------



## mr cooper

tompinney said:


> Coming up to 23 and I've only ever driven this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...plenty of things I'd like to own, and hope to one day, but I have no intention of selling this cos its one of those cars I've always liked since I was a kid


Now that i like. Love nightfire red.:thumb:


----------



## xcJohn

ksm1985 said:


> all the young fisherman up this way have new evos and scoobies for their first cars at 18 :lol:


Do they still do The Broch to Peterhead in 12 mins?

I'm 27 years young. Have a Volvo XC70 D5, no Labrador nor pipe and slippers...yet!


----------



## kempe

I'm 27 and this is my baby It's a 2 ltr Turbo diesel Dodge caliber :thumb:


----------



## WR1 Shane

28 and drive an Impreza WR1. Only benifit of getting older is being able to insure cars like this for a reasonable amount


----------



## Jochen

Almost 30 doublesho) and drive a 2005 Volvo S60 2.4D


----------



## GrahamKendall

28 and drive a Discovery 3 HSE & a Lovely 1992 citroen ZX diesel with a dent in every panel....but I love it


----------



## Kiltox

20 and currently drive a 2.0 16V Renault Laguna.

....... until next week when I pick up my brand new 1.0 Kia Picanto :doublesho


----------



## MrBoJangles

I'm 28 and I drive an Audi A6 2.5tdi. Well, I'm picking it up on Saturday.


----------



## mozmo17

*26 and this is my choice of wheels*


----------



## Dubs

I'm 20 and drive a Lexus RX 300


----------



## Bradh

I'm brad 29 and drive a Toyota supra and new to this fantastic site!


----------



## Glen.MJeeSe

I am 19 and drive a Alfa 147 TI 150, 1.9 Jtd-M 16V.

[IMG]http://oi53.tinypic.com/2qjvrmf.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://oi53.tinypic.com/6iwg7d.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://oi54.tinypic.com/2na43eg.jpg[/IMG]

Not done much to it yet, I am currently claying it ready to ge the Dual Action out


----------



## gotamintvtr

i think ive replied to this but its old. im 23 and drive a tuned JCW mini


















sold my caged throttle bodied saxo before xmas to fund an engine rebuild on the mini


----------



## CiottiM3

23 and drive this :car:


----------



## OILRS

Im 39 drive this RS


----------



## pooma

36 and drive this 600ti


----------



## jay_bmw

im 22 and this is my 325i coupe


----------



## David

CiottiM3 said:


> 23 and drive this :car:


how much is your insurance mate? im 23 and looking to buy an M3 vert pretty soon if the funds for insurance allow, otherwise i'll be keeping my 330ci


----------



## RichardC

36 and I have now sold the Freelander 2 for this


----------



## Edward101

20 and drive an Ibiza Cupra


----------



## King_Nothing

23 and drive an '07 Ford Focus ST-3.


----------



## McClane

25, and I'm sure some of you will have seen my mk 7 Feista Zetec S. I'm pleased with it, it's my second car, and the only I've had since new


----------



## ollie b

I'm just about to turn 19, this is my current car, had it for around a year now (sorry for the poor pics only ones i could find on photobucket and they arent even very up to date haha) :


----------



## expensive valet

Im 33 and drive a red Alfa Romeo GTV 3.0 V6 Cup with Q2 LSD kit, sorry no pics!


----------



## robbo83

Im 45 & drive a Vectra B GSI


----------



## ADW

22 years OLD and drive a VW MK3 VR6.. :thumb:


----------



## biggerwinkie

I'm 26 and drive this.........










or this........


----------



## Carson89

First post here so thought i'd contribute.

Im 22 and this is my Saab 9-3 Aero


----------



## Shep123

Im 17 and this is my first car a Rover 100.


----------



## Bondy

Currently 48 and to celebrate my mid life crisis l brought this last year








Then I had an even bigger mid life crisis and got this








This year I got all boring and sensible and brought a Toyota Aygo.
Is it just me or does anyone else change their cars as often as their underwear


----------



## maestegman

39 and an MB E270 CDI Elegance.

Yes. Approaching 40 and driving a typically sensible (aka boring) car.

I've owned an MR2, a GTO and a 350z in my time though. Pardoned?


----------



## Yozza

Im 47 and drive a Vectra b 2.0 CDX


----------



## Liambo-235

Im 22.. Had this since i was 18..

Renaultsport 197 R27 F1


----------



## Nick-W

20, Had this for all of 2 weeks today, 1.2 L.E:


----------



## dew1911

biggerwinkie said:


> I'm 26 and drive this.........


That imperial blue? Looks a whole lot darker in those pics, nice to see a high spec'd 170 though.

I posted mine the day after I got it, and it's changed a bit since so I think some updated ones are in order...


























Interior's still unchanged though.


----------



## Peter_D

I'm 24 and have had a white DC5 since just after i turned 23 -










Used to have an S2 Rallye, was about 155bhp including nitrous










And had a 1.25 Fiesta as my first car which i wasted a fortune on










I love private plates on cars that mean something to the car, as you can see i've got V26 TEC on the Honda and had R111 LYE on the Rallye


----------



## Yeti Racing

I'm 35 and this is my toy / wallet hoover:




























It's fairly quick


----------



## evobaz

Yeti Racing said:


> I'm 35 and this is my toy / wallet hoover:
> 
> It's fairly quick


Very Nice:thumb:


----------



## Yeti Racing

evobaz said:


> Very Nice:thumb:


Thanks and I'm actually 34 oops!


----------



## shaun1410

21-corsa sport
22-corsa gsi
23-Mg zr
24-civic type r
26-import wrx 
27-civic type r 
33-wrx 
Also got an Mg zr still love type r's tho


----------



## evobaz

Just noticed that the pic I had originally posted 4 years is no longer working.

Here's a couple of updated pics.


----------



## Dave182

17 years old- 1.4 8v 206



















19 years old - Present (21) - Renaultsport Clio 182




























I want to go for something better built/VAG next time. Possibly a Golf Gti, in the process of saving up anyway!

Then after that, something a bit more grown up like a BMW.


----------



## bug.mania

20
















19








18
















17 (still restoring it :lol: )


----------



## **caz**

Im 26, and drive a mk6 escort, photobucket is playing up but have found one picture that works










will add more when photobucket starts working properly!


----------



## Concho

I had this little disaster when I was 17:










This a couple of years later (pic from google but was the same):










Then this when I was about 23:










When I was 27 (my first new car, kept it only 6 months):










Bought my current Leon FR when I was 28, still have it now at 31:


----------



## **caz**

as i said i would here are the pics of mine


----------



## DavidQuinn

Just turned 24, drive a 2007 mk2 focus, will update with pictures later!


----------



## Captain Pugwash

51 and Drive Calibra SE6 ...this was on a tour round Scotland last year (up the east along the top and down the west side) so a wee bit dirty


----------



## Paulo

_I am 30'ish and currently drive these two very different cars....

_


----------



## James0911

im 19 and ive got a little 1.4 fiesta zetec....


----------



## davZS

I'm 22 and currently have a facelift focus ST and a 2005 Mitsubishi colt.


----------



## Colt Man

davZS said:


> I'm 22 and currently have a facelift focus ST and a 2005 Mitsubishi colt.


woo on the colt, is it a CZT?

im 20 and im stil rockin' my colt, although still modified its grown up a lot more since i first got it.










i had a 1992 prelude vtec too but it got stolen last year


----------



## davZS

Colt Man said:


> woo on the colt, is it a CZT?
> 
> im 20 and im stil rockin' my colt, although still modified its grown up a lot more since i first got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i had a 1992 prelude vtec too but it got stolen last year


Sorry to hear about the prelude, sadley  I'm not rocking the CZT I've got the 1.5 diesel D.I.D for the running to the shops and back, got the ST for fun. I will get some pics up soon when I'm on the pc, just on the iPad now, would love your colt it's very :argie:


----------



## Pk777

I'm 26 
Had a W8 passat at 23

X5 company car! Loss the job and currently drive this little rocket ship










And this last summer! Such fun


----------



## Colt Man

davZS said:


> Sorry to hear about the prelude, sadley  I'm not rocking the CZT I've got the 1.5 diesel D.I.D for the running to the shops and back, got the ST for fun. I will get some pics up soon when I'm on the pc, just on the iPad now, would love your colt it's very :argie:


thanks ive spent lots of time and effort on it and also plenty of moolar
im not rocking a czt either mines the 1.3... but i do beleive its the fastest known (135bhp) and no restrictors. had it upto 140mph (on private roads) which was an intresting experience haha


----------



## davZS

Colt Man said:


> thanks ive spent lots of time and effort on it and also plenty of moolar
> im not rocking a czt either mines the 1.3... but i do beleive its the fastest known (135bhp) and no restrictors. had it upto 140mph (on private roads) which was an intresting experience haha


Nice mate is there a colt site you go on? Would not mind signing up. Right I shall make this my last post don't want to spam the thread, but if you have a colt site if you could pm me it that would be ace.

Once again awesome job with your car top work. :thumb:


----------



## possul

Mad to see some of the cars people have at such a young age, think im in the wrong job!
Im 23 and own this








Also got a 52 plate focus which will soon be for sale
previously had 2 x rover 200's. Before the p*** taking the cost £65 &£50. Both had no problems!! And a mk1 golf 5dr


----------



## jay_bmw

i'm 22 and this is my 325i coupe


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

330ci said:


> i'm 22 and this is my 325i coupe


WTF?!!

What's the insurance like on that? :doublesho :lol:


----------



## jay_bmw

it's about a grand, not too bad i don't think considering my age, i had a 3.0 Z4 coupe beofre this which was a joke to insure :lol:


----------



## Colt Man

bmw insurance is cheap at a young age as there arent many young drivers drive them, which mean there are hardly any claims made from young drivers

my colt costs me £1300

but earlier in the year i looked at a bmw 520i (2.2) and it came out at £1200

the one i looked at is still for sale and im stll thinking about getting it


----------



## martyp

My first car at 17 was a 2000 Volvo S40 1.8i SE which I had up until 21.

Then I bought my current ride, 2002 Jeep Grand Cherokee 4.7L V8 Limited. Insurance is cheap considering its a group 18 LOL.


----------



## apmaman

BM's are suprisingly cheap for young people. I was about to buy a Z3 at £700 a year, lthough now im away to be 22 Evo's are starting to become reasonable at about £1k. Yummeh!


----------



## JenJen

I'm 30 and this is my Golf GTi


----------



## Pk777

Very nice!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Like it abz! :thumb:

What do ya reckon to the stunning MK6 Golf?


----------



## Jinksy.

Im 18 and this is my Saxo


----------



## JenJen

Corsa D-Driver said:


> Like it abz! :thumb:
> 
> What do ya reckon to the stunning MK6 Golf?


Not a fan of the mk6 just about to sell the Golf just looking for something else.. Prob go back to Audi s4 cab or even get a BMW 335.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

abz001 said:


> *Not a fan of the mk6* just about to sell the Golf just looking for something else.. Prob go back to Audi s4 cab or even get a BMW 335.


Oh well, I guess everyone has different tastes!  

Can't go wrong with an Audi, nice cars, pretty much solid. 

I'm possibly getting a MK6 Golf, really love love love the shape of it, especially the front (curved look).


----------



## Bratwurst

abz001 said:


> I'm 30 and this is my Golf GTi


Love it Abz! :argie::thumb:


----------



## evobaz

apmaman said:


> BM's are suprisingly cheap for young people. I was about to buy a Z3 at £700 a year, lthough now im away to be 22 Evo's are starting to become reasonable at about £1k. Yummeh!


Just don't buy a rough one or you may end up spending that many times over on repairs Do your homework and check out parts/servicing costs etc.


----------



## apmaman

I'm looking at "newish" evo8's as they tend to be fairly low mileage and hopefully wont have been through hell and back. 

You get a lot of choice for cars in that price range though. It's hard to narrow things down.


----------



## David

apmaman said:


> BM's are suprisingly cheap for young people. I was about to buy a Z3 at £700 a year, lthough now im away to be 22 Evo's are starting to become reasonable at about £1k. Yummeh!


i hear you, i was 22 when i insured my 330 coupe for £650 a year with zero years no claims bonus (i have my NCB on my commercial policy and couldnt transfer it over)

this year at 23 it has come down to 600 a year which i feel is reasonable considering most people have seen an increase in policy prices


----------



## evobaz

apmaman said:


> I'm looking at "newish" evo8's as they tend to be fairly low mileage and hopefully wont have been through hell and back.
> 
> You get a lot of choice for cars in that price range though. It's hard to narrow things down.


Make sure you get one with decent service history. Don't worry too much if its been serviced by a non mitsubishi dealer as lots of guys prefer to let specialists look after them. Its better to have someone who builds/services/maps/drives high Evo's every day look after your car than a Mitsubishi dealer who may only see one or 2 evos per week.

Have a look at the For Sale section on the MLR forum as there's always some nice examples for sale on there.

for gods sake as a rule of thumb avoid most evos for sale in Blackburn / Accrington and surrounding area of Lancashire. I know its a sweeping generalisation but there are a few real shady traders in that area who sell clocked piles of 5hite.


----------



## uzi-blue

35 and I drive this motorway muncher.


----------



## seanblee

I'm 26, and started out with a Ford Focus TDCi Sport at 21, then moved up to a BMW 335i coupe at 24. Starting to think about another change now...


----------



## DMH-01

Bought this at 19, now 20 and still in love with it :


----------



## tom-coupe

who are you guys insured with with the BM's everyone i try they seem to have my pants down. 22 1yncb not got any claims just been on parents insurance on there cars. i do however have 3 points from 2008 but everyone i try they want around 2k for it.


----------



## pooma

I've posted in here a few times now but I do change cars a bit, anyway at the moment I'm 36 and drive a Rover 600ti


----------



## DMH-01

tom-coupe said:


> who are you guys insured with with the BM's everyone i try they seem to have my pants down. 22 1yncb not got any claims just been on parents insurance on there cars. i do however have 3 points from 2008 but everyone i try they want around 2k for it.


I'm insured with Admiral mate, 2nycb and 3 points but as you've said I paid just over 2k. Although for me that wasn't a huge increase as they wanted 1700 for a 1.2 clio.


----------



## apmaman

Admiral are one of the best for young drivers. Sometimes you just have to bite the bullet though


----------



## DMH-01

apmaman said:


> Admiral are one of the best for young drivers. Sometimes you just have to bite the bullet though


They're always the cheapest for me and the multi-car deal gives a good discount. And spot on mate you only live once :thumb:


----------



## seanblee

Another Admiral convert here - I was with Adrian Flux last year, but they couldn't quote with less than a £350 excess this year, so I switched. I'm on a 10-month bonus accelerator policy.


----------



## chrissy14xsi

im 27 and drive a moonland grey vectra 2.6 v6 gsi


----------



## ant_s

DMH-01 said:


> I'm insured with Admiral mate, 2nycb and 3 points but as you've said I paid just over 2k. Although for me that wasn't a huge increase as they wanted 1700 for a 1.2 clio.


Similar case with me, i pay around £1600 for my fiesta, although I could get a 3 series, or a scooby i've got my eye on for around £2000 - £2200


----------



## Bungleaio

That vectra looks awesome, I've always fancied a GSi


----------



## David

ant_s said:


> Similar case with me, i pay around £1600 for my fiesta, although I could get a 3 series, or a scooby i've got my eye on for around £2000 - £2200


what age are you?

when i was 18 my insurance was only £800 for an ibiza cupra (im 23 now)


----------



## Spoony

When I was 17 I was 1200 on a 1 litre corsa! Now I'm 24 I'm 400 on the 2.0 Seat Leon. Marked improvement!


----------



## chrissy14xsi

Bungleaio said:


> That vectra looks awesome, I've always fancied a GSi


cheers mate there a hard upkeep they really need money threw at them to keep them right:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200

Not sure how I've missed this thread before! I'm pretty sure you all know what I drive already though :lol:


----------



## mattsbmw

Cant believe i have missed this thread 

Here are my current fleet:

Daily motor, does lots of miles reasonably well










My toy 










And the current "Project" (it has moved on from the pics but i dont have an upto date pic )


----------



## dew1911

That Capri is gorgeous, more info please


----------



## Adrian Convery

19 and drive an 07 4.8i Bimmer X5  saving for a wee summer toy atm, thinking of a civic type r or integra type r


----------



## nick3814

I'm 38 and drive a new Renaultsport 250,


IMG_1394 by nick3814, on Flickr

I say drive, spend most of the time polishing it at the mo :buffer:


----------



## Maggi200

When I last posted here I was younger and had a different car so an update 

21 and a renaultsport 133

I can only dream of a 250 currently


----------



## Tabbs

34yrs old and my BMW e36































:thumb:


----------



## nick3814

maggi133 said:


> When I last posted here I was younger and had a different car so an update
> 
> 21 and a renaultsport 133
> 
> I can only dream of a 250 currently


RS 133 mate, cracking little car :thumb:


----------



## corbettjarvis

I had a 2.0 diesel Maestro van when I was 17.... lol Then a 1.6 escort van, then a 190E merc 2.0 manual when I was 19, then a Merc A Class (gen 1 = rubbish) then sold that for a Gen 2 (awesome) 2.0 turbo cdi - max-it-remap for 210hp and nearly 450nm - AMG everything - suspension, exhaust wheels bodykit... loved that car. 

Anyway then a Design Edition One Porsche which I installed a Motorsport map on through my own tuning business... and still have it. 

Had it at 29, now am 31  I has about a million coats of Zaino on it too !


----------



## large_steve182

at 17 my brother gave me his run around civic he was using while he finished his project,
3 shades of silver on one side, misaligned door. 1.5 producing 92hp










ended up here










age 18 bought another civic










turned 19 this year, sold the civic and bought e46 318


----------



## danglebbits

My first "new" car.......... I'm 33.


----------



## catgroom

*.*

Im Steve,and just turned 42.

On my 44th car (Owned cars since I was 14yo,just couldnt wait)

Just gone back to another Audi Coupe.
Laid up for one year.Paid half of what she's worth.But maaaan,do I need a serious rotary sesh.

From this (alas not the one on the right)..










to this...










all over 2 weeks with no power tools whatsoever.

Was so broke after travelling to Scotland on an uber cheap train,getting home on £50 fuel,that she needed an exhaust.Flew through an MOT after being laid up outside for one year,1/2 mile from the sea on the West Coast of Scotland!
Suffice it to say,I cant wait for the rotary/final finish!

Steve:wave::thumb:


----------



## Danno1975

*458 italia*

17 and drive a Ferrari 458 italia.:devil:

Actually 35 and drive a 3 series Msport Touring and a mini Cooper S, depending on which one of us has to drop the boys at the child minders


----------



## Danno1975

abz001 said:


> Not a fan of the mk6 just about to sell the Golf just looking for something else.. Prob go back to Audi s4 cab or even get a BMW 335.


335:thumb:


----------



## anthonyh90

I'm 20, onto my 4th car, and I drive an 06 plate Skoda Fabia vRS which I've had for the past 3 months. 

Sent from my Nexus One using Tapatalk


----------



## dave.murphy89

22, Civic type r FN2


----------



## Danno1975

dave.murphy89 said:


> 22, Civic type r FN2


Nice motor


----------



## AndyC

39. On my 30th-ish car, Ford SMax diesel plus an old 205 1.9 which needs either restoring or selling.


----------



## Nath

I'm 27 and i drive this:










Unfortunately with 2 kids who have friends i'm going to have to get rid for a 7 seater very soon


----------



## Danno1975

H2Auto said:


> I'm 27 and i drive this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately with 2 kids who have friends i'm going to have to get rid for a 7 seater very soon


I know that feeling, thinking of an X5 next year.


----------



## David

just turned 19 and bought this


----------



## Colt Man

David said:


> just turned 19 and bought this


Are you taking the pith?


----------



## David

Colt Man said:


> Are you taking the pith?


if you read back long enough - a year ago i was 22 with a bmw coupe. so ive upgraded my car and downgraded my age :thumb:


----------



## corbettjarvis

Finally found out how to put my pic up !


----------



## Colt Man

David said:


> if you read back long enough - a year ago i was 22 with a bmw coupe. so ive upgraded my car and downgraded my age :thumb:


So you are taking the pith then, haha had me going for a minute, hate it when someone younger than me has an awesome car. Hurts the manhood haha


----------



## Stuart85VTR

I am 26 and this is my first car which i got 19 months ago.

Then...









And now...


----------



## plr06

28 - Astra VXR aka Civic eater lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigQQ

Stuart85VTR said:


> I am 26 and this is my first car which i got 19 months ago.
> 
> Then...


do you have a baby? or are you just pretty short :lol: :lol:

:devil:


----------



## kingtheydon

He's a hobbit??


----------



## DetailMyCar

nickg123 said:


> Here's my car history from 18 up to now (27)
> 
> Clio 16v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Renault 5 Turbo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dimma 16v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulsar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMW M3 Evo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EvoVI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VR6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Golf GTi (Now the Wife's car)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BMW 320ci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon FR TDi 170 (Don't have a pic of the actual car yet but it's identical to this)


Golf is now Sold so we have these two:


----------



## prideinyouride

24-Toyota Aristo TT.


----------



## Nath

Danno1975 said:


> I know that feeling, thinking of an X5 next year.


horrible feeling isn't it. I really want to get an Audi Q7 but will only be able to afford a 57/08 plate 3.0 tdi se, the mrs doesn't want anything that old so would prefer a new Kia Sorento 7 seater of all cars. GRRR

Oh and here is the car we got rid of only 10 months ago (SEAT Leon Cupra) - beautiful and reasonably powerful, i miss it so much!


----------



## Reggie-Z4

36 and this little beauty. Eyeing a Cayman S or M3 once I have a little bit of no claims discount.


----------



## jay_bmw

awe snap, had the same when i was 22.


----------



## AaronGTi

23 VW Lupo GTI in Tornado Red



















I am aware of how high the car is that will be sorted soon.
cheers guys


----------



## D4NNYT

Im 19 and drive a Audi A3 SLine quattro before that i had a fiesta ST


----------



## GazEaton

26yrs old and own a BMW 330ci 2005 in black, and also 2010 S-max titanium x


----------



## Ian Jones

Im 31 and i drive a Subaru impreze


----------



## TarquinKrikery

Ian I'm a photographer by night. I'd love to know the location where you took the first photo with the grafitti it looks like a really an awesome spot!


----------



## Ian Jones

it is in a car park, just out side of the Grafton Centre. im not sure if you can get in there now, but would be worth a try.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&tab=wl


----------



## Ian Jones

it is on the corner of St Matthews Street and East Road


----------



## TarquinKrikery

Cheers Ian - that's awesome news too as it's Cambridge (I know the Grafton Centre - used to work in Cambridge a few years back) which means it aint too far to me!

Thanks again!


----------



## Kneller

I'm 21 and drive a Mk1 Focus RS running about 300bhp


----------



## AlRex

I'm 25 and just changed to a BMW Z4


----------



## JenJen

This is my latest motor


----------



## sean_rae

24 megane F1


----------



## MuZiZZle

I'm 30 and drive a 320D Msport due to blowing my B4 up, so with a 60 mile daily commute I bought this, then got sacked, now work 1.3 miles away from home!

335 here I come! but I do love the economy coming from 18mpg at best in the B4!


----------



## MuZiZZle

AlRex said:


> I'm 25 and just changed to a BMW Z4


was the road wet?

;p


----------



## jay_bmw

MuZiZZle said:


> I'm 30 and drive a 320D Msport due to blowing my B4 up, so with a 60 mile daily commute I bought this, then got sacked, now work 1.3 miles away from home!
> 
> 335 here I come! but I do love the economy coming from 18mpg at best in the B4!


Love the CH rims, want some for my e92 but i cant afford


----------



## ant1985

25 
E46 m3


----------



## DamianBPhoto

22 going to 23 

And I drive a Skoda Octavia mk1 vRS.


----------



## TubbyTwo

I'm 26 and drive a black Leon Cupra R with jabba sport stage 2 remap.


----------



## dann2707

At 17 I had these three, in this order... 










golf which i hated









Focus tddi which i loved 









Now i have a metro at 18


----------



## trebor127

21 and just bought a new mondeo titanium x sport tdci in moondust silver. Needed the practicality for my bikes


----------



## oliadams

Im 19 and have just bought myself a Civic sport


----------



## L9KYM

I have recently purchased a Audi TT RS Convertible in Phantom Black. I have always owned Audi's.

Ladies don't disclose their age!!!!

KYM


----------



## Brigham1806

at the age of 17 -

Vauxahall Corsa 1.2 club (2003)5Dr in blue

at age 18 - 

Ford fiesta zetec 82ps (2009) - moondust silver

and currently age 19 - 

silver mercedes c class C200 CDI Sport saloon 

don't think i've done bad tbh..


----------



## losi_8_boy

30 and drive a MG ZR 160 but just bought this...


----------



## alfajim

33 alfa 147


----------



## phil_lfc_3

I'm 22 and currently have a mkII focus RS in ultimate green, before that had a milano red civic type r and my first car was a black astra SXI

p.s. as you can see my avatar needs updated!


----------



## gargreen7

Dont think i've put my new car on here

21 and driving a Suzuki Swift Sport


----------



## neil_short2

I'm 25 and I've got a Mercedes C220 Coupe Sport Edition and a Mini Cooper Convertible.


----------



## xboxman02

I'm 32 & I have a Vectra 1.8LSi for the family (Me the Mrs & 3 little monkeys!!) upgrade planned for Zafira 1.9CDti SRi with XP cos they just keep getting bigger!! (that is my old blue Corsa in the background too)










My little run about Corsa SRi


----------



## phillipnoke

I have just looking at the cars these young lads are driving how the hell can they afford the insurance and some with private number plates


----------



## kevin whittaker

As I am old and have a motor traders policy, I have the luxury of not having to worry too much about insurance costs and the like...

That, and the fact that I am a moderator on a BMW forum as well as a hoarder, I currently own..

A 1988 E30 325i SE Coupe (currently undergoing quite a bit of restoration and renovation)










A 1997 E36 M3 Convertible (My Dailydriver although it now has 17" BMW Contours fitted).










And when the wife, kids and dogs are all together we use...
My 2008 E91 330 MSport.










We also have a MINI Countryman (my wifes car), but I don't really get to drive this all that much - she trusts me as much as I trust her with mine...


----------



## N.Wood

I'm spearheading the 'young man - Old man's car' movement.

I'm 22.

Learnt in 1994 Audi 80 estate

Bought my 2003 Mk1 Octavia PD130 estate when I was 20. 

Couldn't ask for more!


----------



## Colt Man

Im joining you on that i currently run my colt, and a pug 307 estate when ive sold the pug im buying a passat estate (1.8 petrol turbo) and selling the colt. And ill be 21 in august


----------



## PrestigeChris

Im 25 and have a lwb transit connect for work and me and mrs have a white Volvo C30 in white.


----------



## Mike!

Just turned 21 with a Burg Astra VXR


----------



## GSiFan

I'm 38 and two-thirds and my daily drive is a Vauxhall Vectra 3.2 GSi V6. :car: Smooth and very quick.

I also own a 1966 Singer Chamois (Hillman Imp) that is race-prepared for hillclimbs and sprints that will hit the road again in the next month or two, following a 2-year absence. Webers, cammed, big valves, full cage, bucket seats and harnesses... 

I also own a 1975 Triumph Stag that is a long-term project: original engine, MOD gearbox and that will be getting some choice :thumb: mods.

Paul


----------



## Linzi

I'm 25 and I own 3 Mini's - I did have 4 but my dad made me sell one  which puts our family total to 6 Mini's 

*Puddles* is a Classic Mini, a 1293cc spi with many modifications (my summer/show car)
*Cooper* is a Classic Mini Cooper 1275cc with a few subtle modifications (project, totally stripped for restoration at present, track car?)
*Splash *is a BMW Mini Cooper with Chilli and Sport packs in same colours as Puddles(my winter/rainy day car)

My first car was a Renault Clio Mk1 Phase 2 I sold it about 2 months after I passed my test and became heavily Mini obsessed


----------



## father ted

god ive got underpants older than some you :lol:had 3 cars right up till march now have a brand new Audi A1 insurance dont bother us SAGA drivers


----------



## Stezz

42 and this is my baby. A Jaguar 2.5 V6 Sport Estate, an excellent load lugger.


----------



## David-R

22

the daily drive:









and the weekend car if the weather is fine:


----------



## dalecyt

David-R said:


> 22
> 
> and the weekend car if the weather is fine:


dream car in my fav colour:argie::argie: very nice only 22 aswell.


----------



## Trucksy

*weekend toys........*


















































































Vauxhall vivaro for the day to day drive, crew cab with deatiling kit in rear


----------



## craigblues

I'm 22 and drive a Volvo S40 2.0D SE Lux (Oh the luxury) and my weekend toy is a Suzuki SV650.


----------



## cangri

*Driving.*

29 and currently driving a Vectra B2 2.5 V6


----------



## MK1Campaign

32, MK4 Golf Anniversary TDI (KW Coilovers, KW Anti Roll Bars and Stealth Racing Remap running 195bhp 295ibft)


----------



## Adrian Convery

20 and driving a Honda integra type R Dc5


----------



## alan_mcc

I'm 17 and I drive f*ck all.


----------



## Bratwurst

alan_mcc said:


> I'm 17 and I drive f*ck all.


:lol::lol::lol: Classic :thumb:


----------



## RD55 DUN

Age 22:.

Drive a Fiat Grande Punto 1.9 Mjet as my Daily, and have a Honda Civic Type R as my weekend/dry day toy 

Punto- Now has anthracite wheels - Had this since I was 19.










Ek9 - Bought this last year, as insurance was fairly cheap being 21.


----------



## Grizzle

Now that little Ek9 i love!!


----------



## pooma

37 and this is my chariot at the moment

*600ti*










But seeing as that ^^ does 25mpg this has been doing quite a bit of my commuting work


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Aged 36 and drive these two:










And this:










And ride these three:




























(plus a few others!)


----------



## robbo83

Age 46 & drive this....................


----------



## MsMinnie

I am 42 and this is my baby, my R56 MINI Cooper S









My husband is 48, and these are his wheels..
BMW 323i

















And this is his toy..
Gixer 600 in MotoGP colours. Owned this for a few years..









And these are our mug shots!


----------



## bits_direct_1

Im 19 and have a 2004 Vw golf 1.6


----------



## [email protected]

21 and and 1.6 Astra Mk4 in flame red heres a picture after 3 days correcting it 








Sorry for bad picture was taken on my phone


----------



## TubbyTwo

Im 27 and used to drive this:










then moved onto this:










which a speeding guy in a citroen Xantia decided would look better like this:










so i bought this:










Tracked it, took it to santa pod, really abused it, never once went wrong in 3 years.

£400+ month in fuel got a bit much so relegated it to a weekend car and bought this for day to day:










sold both the MR2 and the pashat and bought this:










bored of 280hp so selling to buy one of these:










:driver:


----------



## leeboss83

I'm 27 and drive this


Fiesta ST 150 by leeboss83, on Flickr


----------



## Wozzathelad

I'm 38 and have been driving this for two years


----------



## Ryan_W

I'm 26 and drive:

Merc G55 AMG - 24 months
BMW 135i - 18 months
Range Rover Vogue - 14 months
Audi S3 8L - 4 months
Ferrari California - 2 months

Withn the past 2 years, we've also had:

RR Phantom x 2
RR Phantom Drophead
Ferrari 360 Modena
Lambo Gallardo Spyder
Bentley GTC
Bentley Flying Spur
Merc SLS AMG
Overfinch Range Rover
Range Rover Sport HST
BMW X6 - AC Schnitzer Edition

My family like to change cars rather a lot!
We've also got 2 Mk1 Lotus Cortina's in storage. We'll get around to racing them soon I hope.


----------



## CraigQQ

got any photos of the california ryan_w?

really liking them atm


----------



## Ryan_W

CraigQQ said:


> got any photos ryan_w?











































































I really need to take more pics of my cars!


----------



## CraigQQ

:argie: 

the ferraris and the lambo.... awesome..
nice house aswell


----------



## Ryan_W

For Craig:


----------



## CraigQQ

on my way.... whats your address lol....

leave the keys in it........ :lol:


----------



## Ryan_W

Haha... That's the one thing I'm disappointed about the latest Ferrari's. The keys are sh*t! They're red and black plastic, tacky as hell. Gone are the days of the forged metal keys that you got with 360's and the like...


----------



## CraigQQ

Ryan_W said:


> Haha... That's the one thing I'm disappointed about the latest Ferrari's. They keys are sh*t! They're red and black plastic, tacky as hell. Gone are the days of the forged metal keys that you got with 360's and the like...


plastic key?

in that case you can keep it :lol::lol:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Ryan_W said:


> I'm 26 and drive:
> 
> Merc G55 AMG - 24 months
> BMW 135i - 18 months
> Range Rover Vogue - 14 months
> Audi S3 8L - 4 months
> Ferrari California - 2 months
> 
> Withn the past 2 years, we've also had:
> 
> RR Phantom x 2
> RR Phantom Drophead
> Ferrari 360 Modena
> Lambo Gallardo Spyder
> Bentley GTC
> Bentley Flying Spur
> Merc SLS AMG
> Overfinch Range Rover
> Range Rover Sport HST
> BMW X6 - AC Schnitzer Edition
> 
> My family like to change cars rather a lot!
> We've also got 2 Mk1 Lotus Cortina's in storage. We'll get around to racing them soon I hope.


Holy cr4p - landed gentry by any chance??!!! Stunning collection!


----------



## Jon_Polish

37 years young, I drive this 135i:


----------



## Craig_B

I am 20 (21 next month) and i drive this Renault Clio Sport 197 :driver:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Nice one Craig - I would have killed (nearly) for one of those aged 20!


----------



## rf860

I'm 19 and drive a Seat Ibiza FR TDi


























Previous cars

17- 54' Astra H Club 1.7cdti
18- 57' Seat Ibiza 1.4 Formula Sport


----------



## deans arctic

21 and own this


----------



## Suberman

Came from a 94' Corolla to a 93' Astra GSI then to 2 Civic SiRs (98' & '00) then to an '02 Impreza WRX and finally now

.....28 going 29 in 2months and drive this









And










although the hatch will be for sale soon.


----------



## Sti_Brumby

Awesome, love the pig nose stis


----------



## puntomatt

I'm 22, used to have a grande punto and have just got a 120d sport


----------



## clarkey1269

21 and just bought a VW Bora 130 TDI Highline










dirty as hell


----------



## stargazer

I'm amazed at how many young driver's there are with sports cars.

Blimey at 22 I drove a Fiat UNO 45 Formular....1000cc


----------



## ben.beesley

21 grande punto t-jet (1.4 turbo)


----------



## gex23

27 - Renault Sport Clio 197.


----------



## Tom-B

19 and Drive a 1.7 Ford Puma. Love driving it. Hate Paying for it :lol:


----------



## Mini 360

Linzi said:


> I'm 25 and I own 3 Mini's - I did have 4 but my dad made me sell one  which puts our family total to 6 Mini's
> 
> *Puddles is a Classic Mini, a 1293cc spi with many modifications (my summer/show car)
> Cooper is a Classic Mini Cooper 1275cc with a few subtle modifications (project, totally stripped for restoration at present, track car?)*
> 
> My first car was a Renault Clio Mk1 Phase 2 I sold it about 2 months after I passed my test and became heavily Mini obsessed


PICS OF THESE TWO! Can keep the pics of the imposter


----------



## darzmat

im 23 and i drive this mondeo st24:










and this pug 306 gti-6


----------



## CraigQQ

im 12 and drive a bugatti veyron....... don't tell my dad shhhhhhhhh....









:tumbleweed:....


----------



## MiniOneSam

I'm 21, have had my pride and joy since my 17th birthday...although it's changed quite a bit! Soon to receive a Cooper S lump and a nice stealth front mount intercooler, so I won't need a bonnet vent :thumb:

Stealth all the way


----------



## alan_mcc

you got that for your 17th :doublesho

I got one driving lesson for my 17th, jeez


----------



## MiniOneSam

alan_mcc said:


> you got that for your 17th :doublesho
> 
> I got one driving lesson for my 17th, jeez


I did pay for the majority of it :thumb: And it certainly didn't have all the expensive extras that it does now :lol:

Having a good work ethic from the age of 13, and wanting nothing but that for my first car, lead me to achieve getting the car. Wouldn't change it for anything!


----------



## alan_mcc

A good work ethic eh? I had a paper round at 13 :lol: when i was 14 i started doing valets and stuff. What was the insurance like?


----------



## MiniOneSam

alan_mcc said:


> A good work ethic eh? I had a paper round at 13 :lol: when i was 14 i started doing valets and stuff. What was the insurance like?


Me too :thumb: I was always doing car cleaning or something, and then got a shop job as soon as I could - standard first job 

Insurance was a pain in the ass...that was my 'birthday present' as such :lol:


----------



## zsdom

I'm 28 & drive this


----------



## Kane.

19 and recently picked up this 106 1.4 sport;










Before that (still have it) Clio 1.2 16v;


----------



## dew1911

21 - Just sold my old Focus TDCi Ghia for this, 2009 Volvo C30 D5 SE R-Design


























Loving it!


----------



## OvlovMike

25, and a couple of second hand Volvos :lol:


----------



## JBirchy

Im 24 now and have a sh1t car, but previous to that:

When i was 18 i had a Mk1 Golf GTI
When i was 20 i had an Alfa 156 2.0 Selespeed
When i was 22 i had a Mk5 Golf GTI

Can't beat my mate though,

Subaru Impreza WRX at 18
M3 at 20
Audi RS6 at the age of 23
TVR T350C at 24
Now he's 25 and hes got an E60 V10 M5...

What a swine!


----------



## Derick-sport

21 years of age and drive a corsa vxr


----------



## WP-UK

17 and currently driving this Toyota Starlet

1.3L and light, so pretty nippy  although my new job requires a clean licence so need to watch it.










Hope to replace it next April. Mk1 Seat Leon FR is my dream upgrade :argie:


----------



## rf860

WP-UK said:


> Hope to replace it next April. Mk1 Seat Leon FR is my dream upgrade :argie:


I like the mk1 Leon FR too but the insurance for young people is expensive. Instead i got the mk4 Ibiza 1.9 FR TDi, quite quick with a remap to around 170bhp and only group 8 ins. (I'm 19 btw)


----------



## Bratwurst

Is it still only Gp 8 with that remap?


----------



## rf860

wee_green_mini said:


> Is it still only Gp 8 with that remap?


remap does'nt affect ins group rating. just a mod onto the premium


----------



## Bratwurst

Result (sort of)


----------



## Pherlopolus

:wave:

I'm 39 and 361/365ths and drive a 98 Golf cabrio (otherwise known as the midlife crisis)




























had it about 3 or so weeks after this happened  (stupid white van tried to enter the side road across our path)


----------



## Deano

33 and drive this 4 ringed turd


----------



## ArcticVXR

38 year old

For work im driving one of these at the moment...










And for fun.......


----------



## truss

Im 23 and drive this


----------



## woodymbr

I'm 21 and drive an Abarth 500, Alfa Romeo MiTo or Giulietta. Abarth 500 is fun but thirsty especially as it's an esseesse with an MTA gearbox!


----------



## getshawty

Im 29 and drive a jag S-Type R.


----------



## Andy M

Stunning!


----------



## EZ Tutty

24 and Drive a Mk4 Golf R32 (owned for a year now)


----------



## vRS Carl

33 and drive a "slightly" modified Skoda Octavia vRS Estate 

These are a couple of pics i have of the car BEFORE it was detailed by Dooka & Baker21. Up until they did it all polishing etc i had done by hand.



















A few i played with in Aperture 3


----------



## Flair

23 and I drvie this piece of ****. :lol:


----------



## Bratwurst

@ VRS Carl - lovely car man :thumb:

Possibly the best all round car out there...


----------



## aleksb

I am 34 and drive a 2001 Peugeot 306 Cabriolet.. Just love driving with the top down and I love the Pininfarina styling....

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## vRS Carl

Thanks. 

Very underrated car. Basically a Golf GTi but has more room inside and is £10k cheaper. Most people who slate them are just badge snobs. 

To quote a friend with a Golf. "your car is awesome and if I'm being honest better built and more practical than mine. But I just couldn't have a Skoda on the drive!"


----------



## Bratwurst

I had a saloon 2Ltdi pre facelift (the car not me!) and it was the best car I've ever owned. It did comfort, build quality, back roads, motorways, space... Everything. Nice colour choice you've made too, a break from the norm so a bit different but very nice indeed.


----------



## Derekh929

Aged 45 BMW 330D Sport E90 and Cooper S R56 best of both for me mini for fun and BM for torque and good econemy


----------



## -rob-

27, Current Cars,Civic 1.6i 16Valve, GT4 Carlos Sainz Celica, "535i Sold", "M3 Evo Sold",:thumb:


----------



## Deeg

28, 2003 BMW 320D M Sport, and a 2001 Renault Clio 1.2 Grande.










No pics of the Clio but it will be getting an airing on here very soon! :thumb:


----------



## robtech

36 and a mk1 golf cabrio hoping to add a 88 mg metro to the collection soon too


----------



## chad16384

I am 27 and drive a VW Jetta 2.0 Tdi


----------



## alan_mcc

Deeg - i recognise your car, spotted it at PB one day

and that civic :argie:


----------



## Supermega

I'm 29 and I drive,


__
https://flic.kr/p/4951237045


----------



## AJ02

phillipnoke said:


> I have just looking at the cars these young lads are driving how the hell can they afford the insurance and some with private number plates


I'm inclined to ask the same thing. Good on all of you for being able to afford these things but I'm 21 with a 1.2 Clio, I have bought the car, maintained and insured it out of my own pocket and cannot begin to imagine how some of the drivers my age are able to buy, insure and maintain some of the cars they're driving.


----------



## Maggi200

AJ02 said:


> I'm inclined to ask the same thing. Good on all of you for being able to afford these things but I'm 21 with a 1.2 Clio, I have bought the car, maintained and insured it out of my own pocket and cannot begin to imagine how some of the drivers my age are able to buy, insure and maintain some of the cars they're driving.


My insurance is only £450 now, not everyone's is so much! My best mate is trying to get a car ATM though and how he is meant to afford £3500 beats me...


----------



## Keith_sir

I've just turned 22 and have a daily which is a Mazda 3 1.6 TD and this for a weekend blast on b-roads.


----------



## bigmcclarron

21 and I have a frozen White ford fiesta zetec s which is now up for sale  due to new job I will be getting a merc Vito brabus edition


----------



## apmaman

19: Skoda Fabia 1.2 htp
21:.....


----------



## RD55 DUN

Keith, liking the eg.

You got a spec list.


----------



## AJ02

maggi133 said:


> My insurance is only £450 now, not everyone's is so much! My best mate is trying to get a car ATM though and how he is meant to afford £3500 beats me...


Can I ask how old your friend is and what car they're after with a quote like that? :doublesho

It's not just the insurance, in some cases the cars being driven are worth thousands and, although its not an impossibility, I can't imagine most people my age being able to afford them without some serious money being borrowed from banks/parents or somewhere like that. Please don't mistake me for being bitter, i'm just curious...and maybe a little bit envious


----------



## jay_bmw

I'm 23 Got a 325ci sport in imola red paying £1000 insurance








which i'm currently selling as i've split with the mrs and had to get my own flat so i've now got this beauty!








Golf GTTDI 130 PD in candy white paying £500 insurance 
Loving it! So nice to park it anywhere without worrying about people keying it etc and MPG is double so thats a winner, just doesn't have the same wow factor :s but needs must!


----------



## AJ02

That BM is a beaut! Always had a soft spot for Golf's too so still rate your new ride, don't know what it is but it's always been a car (even as a young kid) I've wanted.


----------



## amiller

Just turned 24 

Blue Golf


----------



## Bratwurst

Nice man-cave :thumb:

oh aye, and car


----------



## JJ_

Nice miller, really like the r32 in blue.


----------



## atheym3

40. BMW M3 evo vert, and Gen 6 Toyota celica ss2.


----------



## Modmedia

Just turned 21, DC5


----------



## MarkSmith

I am 38 and this is my pride and joy - in fact, the only car I have ever wanted since they came out in 1998 and will now never want to own another car !!!

My Series 2 Frosty Ford Cougar 










And in same pic, my Mazda E2000 Van and my mates little Mini !


----------



## Ross

22,Subaru Legacy Spec B which I absolutely love


----------



## dubber

Is that a subaru legacy spec b ross???


----------



## Ross

Don't you start:lol:


----------



## dew1911

Ross, I still haven't seen the sign reading "Ninja takes it up the lavender passageway"


----------



## pooma

dubber said:


> Is that a subaru legacy spec b ross???


I'm gonna put :lol: because there isn't a smiley that looks like a giggling little girl:wave::thumb:


----------



## Turkleton

18 and this is mine


----------



## MiniOneSam

Modmedia said:


> Just turned 21, DC5


I'd love a DC5...what's the insurance like? I'm 22 in December, so I imagine it's about the same!


----------



## dave smith

had this at 21










got my 130i in feb at 24





































also had this for a few weeks in the summer but sold it to my mate, wasnt fast enough


----------



## mk2glenn

Keith_sir said:


> I've just turned 22 and have a daily which is a Mazda 3 1.6 TD and this for a weekend blast on b-roads.


Lovely EG6, hard to tell, but is that a BYS lip?


----------



## alan_mcc

that EG6 is literally perfect!


----------



## Littler

22 and driving a Supra Twin Turbo  and still have my daily Corsa (sorry not the best pic)


----------



## robertdon777

dave smith said:


> had this at 21
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got my 130i in feb at 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also had this for a few weeks in the summer but sold it to my mate, wasnt fast enough


How does the BM compare to the Golf GTi, I like the look and prices of the 130i's

What they like in terms of Performance/Fuel Economy/Space. I've had BMW's before in straight six guise and found them slightly lazy in terms of power delivery compared to the VAG TFSi engine in the GTi


----------



## dave smith

robertdon777 said:


> How does the BM compare to the Golf GTi, I like the look and prices of the 130i's
> 
> What they like in terms of Performance/Fuel Economy/Space. I've had BMW's before in straight six guise and found them slightly lazy in terms of power delivery compared to the VAG TFSi engine in the GTi


hi mate performance wise it pi**es all over the gti the n52 engine in the 1 series is an amazing engine its happy to cruise around at 1500 rpm in sixth, but it really gets going after 4000 rpm all the way to the redline.also the throttle response is much better in the bm

economy wise the golf was better round town or on a run,the bm on a run you can get anywere between 30-40 mpg the last long journey i had was from liverpool to birmingham and got 200 miles from 40 quids worth of v power at speeds between 70-110 mph which i think is very good for the performance on offer.

space wise the golf won in that department alot more spacious especially in the back and boot the golf also had a much better ride the bm gets unsettled over rough surfaces but it still has runflats on but alot of people change these to normal tyres.

the bm has also been the more reliable car it also sounds much better


----------



## 335dAND110XS

I'm 17 and drive a 599 GTO.

Honest...


----------



## Ben1413

I'm 30 and drive this:










Alfa Romeo 156 GTA sportwagon.


----------



## dew1911

AJ02 said:


> I'm inclined to ask the same thing. Good on all of you for being able to afford these things but I'm 21 with a 1.2 Clio, I have bought the car, maintained and insured it out of my own pocket and cannot begin to imagine how some of the drivers my age are able to buy, insure and maintain some of the cars they're driving.


I used to do that, got pissed off with it though and blew the lot and got the Volvo on finance. You only live once, and as I'm not going to make it much past 30 I'm making the most of it.


----------



## Adrian Convery

20 and Driving a DC5 which I'm selling atm


----------



## Bratwurst

Not usually a Honda fan, but man that is one sweet machine you have there Adrian :argie:

:thumb:


----------



## ant_8u

28yrs old

Been driving this for the past 4 years


----------



## JJ_

ant_8u said:


> 28yrs old
> 
> Been driving this for the past 4 years


Brillaint ! would love a 911 do you have an office job - you don't visit customers in that I take it. I would have one in a second but I visit clients :argie:


----------



## JJ_

ant_8u said:


> 28yrs old
> 
> Been driving this for the past 4 years


Brillaint ! would love a 911, do you have an office job - you don't visit customers in that I take it. I would have one in a second but I visit clients :lol:


----------



## ncd

Ok answered in this thread before, but changed my car a little back. Now 38 and drive a 2005 Toyota RAV4 XTR in Carbon Grey. Sorry no pics yet 

PS. Bring on the snow!:devil:


----------



## Mickey_Gypy

22 & this is my baby


----------



## M44T

23 and I drive the marmite love it or hate it astra 888 coupe.


----------



## jay_bmw

This is my family bus @ 23 (no kids or dogs!)


----------



## izzard87

Just turned 24...


----------



## ScuffsNScrapes

@17 Had a 1.3 Suzuki Swift GLX STill ALIVE









@21 Had Peugeot 306 1.6 DEAD









@ 24 I Have Mazda Sport 2.0TD


----------



## tones61

42,
evo 8,
mk2 golf gti,
honda civic type R,


----------



## alan_mcc

17 and a 1.1 1996 Fiat Punto...

pics to follow when I get rid of all the oxidisation


----------



## Guest

35
Mitsubishi Evolution X
Ford Focus RS Mk1


----------



## am.

30
leon cupra r


----------



## Captain Pugwash

52 and I have 2 Calibra's both the same the SE6 model ..one is 34000 genuine mileage bog standard right down to the original tape deck

other is a wee bit modified


----------



## pirex

24 and drive 1998 SL500, 2010 e class, 2010 audi A3 and a 2010 vw touran.


----------



## Adrian Convery

Sold my integra so updating this. Still 20 and driving this now


----------



## Richors

48 and being that old am not good with pictures................ha ha
Daily drive a new Subaru Impreza STI and also own the following ( built up over the years as selling them doesn't seem to be what i am good at!)
Sierra cosworth
Sirrea sapphire cosworth
MK2 RS2000 ( this one is in the showroom somewhere)
MK3 Escort RS1600i
Focus RS mk1
Focus RS mk2

Bit of a theme there i know...............

cheers


----------



## Guest

Richors said:


> 48 and being that old am not good with pictures................ha ha
> Daily drive a new Subaru Impreza STI and also own the following ( built up over the years as selling them doesn't seem to be what i am good at!)
> Sierra cosworth
> Sirrea sapphire cosworth
> MK2 RS2000 ( this one is in the showroom somewhere)
> MK3 Escort RS1600i
> Focus RS mk1
> Focus RS mk2
> 
> Bit of a theme there i know...............
> 
> cheers


Nice collection.


----------



## Alzak

Richors said:


> 48 and being that old am not good with pictures................ha ha
> Daily drive a new Subaru Impreza STI and also own the following ( built up over the years as selling them doesn't seem to be what i am good at!)
> Sierra cosworth
> Sirrea sapphire cosworth
> MK2 RS2000 ( this one is in the showroom somewhere)
> MK3 Escort RS1600i
> Focus RS mk1
> Focus RS mk2
> 
> Bit of a theme there i know...............
> 
> cheers


wow this is a nice collection now we want to see some pictures


----------



## Ric

27, Audi S5


----------



## Richors

Alzak said:


> wow this is a nice collection now we want to see some pictures


Will try and figure out how to get some on here when back at home ( travelling with work at the moment) am sure my Son will be able to sort it.
He has a mint standard Nova SR that will try and put up too.

cheers


----------



## vRS Carl

carbonangel said:


> 27, Audi S5


Now THAT is a stunning car :argie::argie:


----------



## Richors

Not sure if this works but one of the RSI this year..............


----------



## Jordan

Clean! ^

I pick this wee beasty up on saturday!

http://imageshack.us/f/20/img0079ar.jpg/
(wont let me embed)
Already supaguarded, off wae you, some nice 50/50 to see me through winter!


----------



## Richors

The 3dr


----------



## :: blade ::

Im 26 with a toyota celica gen 6 gt


----------



## pawlik

I'm 28, opel astra g


----------



## cleaningfreak

27, citroen xsara vtr ph2


----------



## jubileebug

32, mk5 golf R32


----------



## bug.mania

21 - mk2 golf 16v gti - 1975 baywindow vw camper - 1972 beetle with a turbo motor soon


----------



## mattyw

22 - LiquidYellow Megane R26 F1.


----------



## tj27

33 with impreza wrx v-ltd 1996, and a 1995 Micra 1litre 16v k11 as a run around ! Wife has a 1999 1.2 Clio, all with a lot of money spent keeping them good and cared foor especially the scoob ;-)


----------



## Franzpan

20 with a 58plate Volvo C30 2.4 D5


----------



## dazfr

im 29 in a few weeks and i drive a 07 leon fr tdi 170


----------



## Guest

I'm sad and old:thumb:

46 years old and drive these three. I know, I'm greedy but the last ones the Wife's.


----------



## minimadgriff

Blimey, I was 24 when I first posted on this thread, had a mini and a Focus RS then! 

4 years later I still have the mini (owned 11 years), still have the Focus RS (owned 7 years) and drive a Ford Kuga daily!


----------



## pooma

AnilS
That 5 is beautiful, one of my favourite shape BMWs.


----------



## Guest

Pooma, for you


----------



## pooma

Very nice.

Not sure if I've already put this one in, but I'm 37 and this is my Rover 600ti


----------



## L4CKL

I'm 32 (just) and drive.....

a 03 saxo vtr in icelandic grey....

dont take the mick, its a reasonable work horse whilst the wife and i save up for something fancy. The saxo is a comedown from my previous cars (vetra Gsi, R33 Skyline) but after moving from fast cars to a really nice GSX-R K4 600...i got a little runaround for the inclement weather and work trips...however, someone knocked me off my bike, smashed my wrist completely and not been back on a bike since (was 2009) but that leaves me with a little runaround and nothing to satisfy my weekend toy obsession....

hopefully a honda civic FD2 in the next couple of years will sort that out, but my wife wants either a subaru or evo 9 so saving up for that first.


----------



## GRIFFO10

I'm 19 and i Drive an Fiesta ST Replica =) Without sideskirts tho lol


----------



## PugIain

Tidy little car ^
Not sure what car Ive posted in here so Ill stick one up.
Im 31 (bugger) and drive a 55 407 XLine saloon HDi 136.









This was on holiday in North Yorkshire,the random womans ar_s_e is my mrs btw!


----------



## furby-123

im 21. have an mk4 astra for everyday use, and bmw e36 coupe ready to go on the road in spring. Insurance in n.i is a nightmare. At the min for the astra its over £1000 and god knows what itl e for the bmw. What ever it is i just pay up and smile. have to be legal


----------



## dew1911

PugIain said:


> Tidy little car ^
> Not sure what car Ive posted in here so Ill stick one up.
> Im 31 (bugger) and drive a 55 407 XLine saloon HDi 136.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was on holiday in North Yorkshire,the random womans ar_s_e is my mrs btw!


"Honey, look at the view"

"Hold on love, just want to take a pic of the car (And sneakily one of your backside)"

:lol:


----------



## PugIain

dew1911 said:


> "Honey, look at the view"
> 
> "Hold on love, just want to take a pic of the car (And sneakily one of your backside)"
> 
> :lol:


When we parked up and I grabbed my phone and got out she said 
"youre taking a picture of the car arent you"
Haha the git knows me well. (the sneaky bum shot was just a brucie bonus lol)


----------



## security sue

VW Golf Mk 4 and im 43


----------



## Scott_VXR

Astra vxr and I'm 21


----------



## derbigofast

20 and this is my first reputable car


----------



## amiller

pooma said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Not sure if I've already put this one in, but I'm 37 and this is my Rover 600ti
> 
> http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t190/leescooper/DSC04773.jpg


My dad had one of these and boy do they fly! :driver:

Not many around these days intact- I think I've seen 2 in the last 5 years! :thumb:


----------



## pooma

amiller said:


> My dad had one of these and boy do they fly! :driver:
> 
> Not many around these days intact- I think I've seen 2 in the last 5 years! :thumb:


She's my baby, I made the mistake of selling one a few years back and hankered after another ever since. Had this one nearly a year now and not tired of her yet which is strange for me.

I must admit though I'm a mini fan and am getting the mini itch again which may very well have to be scratched soon, sensible head on though in about a year I should be able to afford a minter of a mini as a toy and keep this as the daily hack, which seeing as good 600ti's are getting rare I'll probably do.


----------



## johnnyguitar

Time for an update. Now I'm 32 and have an Octavia vRS (oh God, 32..... :lol


----------



## TheGooner84

johnnyguitar said:


> Time for an update. Now I'm 32 and have an Octavia vRS (oh God, 32..... :lol


ditto, after my bora got parked under a bus now driving this at 27










Nice little oil burning VRs. gotta admit i love the economy. 43 against 29 is a hell of a difference.

few little things to fit in the next few weeks on top of a good polish seeing as it looks like the previous owner liked the euro car washers


----------



## Grizzle

ohh no you didnt buy from Border Skoda???


----------



## staddly

39 and 3/4

My current fun bus..................


----------



## Dannbodge

I'm 21 and drive a 
'05 Vauxhall Corsa C SRi 1.7 CDTi 

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## 2006daryla

My Second car (dont have a picture of my first lol!) brand new 

















My third (sold the clio to start my own business)









My fourth 









Then replaced it with my fifth 

















Then my sixth 

































































and my seventh current one 








































And my latest addition 









Apologies for the pic whoring lol!! im 22 btw


----------



## andrewone

Im 18 and drive a corsa sxi+, 1.2 twinport. (56 plate)


----------



## Guest

had an sxi+ as my first car,now the other half owns it.

i have a fiesta ST and im 24


----------



## bildo

I'm 23, my car when I fancy a bit of fun is a BMW E46 M3, car for the daily drive at the moment is a Seat Leon Cupra R remapped to 260bhp/300ft/lb torque.

Needless to say I have fun either way!


----------



## Cleanguy

42. Range rover Evoque


----------



## fox1983

Im nearly 29 and drive a modified nissan almera n16


----------



## darren200874

iam 37 and drive skoda fabia vrs thats been remapped and is running 173bhp


----------



## caldean

50, Audi A5 coupe S Line


----------



## Franzpan

furby-123 said:


> im 21. have an mk4 astra for everyday use, and bmw e36 coupe ready to go on the road in spring. Insurance in n.i is a nightmare. At the min for the astra its over £1000 and god knows what itl e for the bmw. What ever it is i just pay up and smile. have to be legal


You should try Admiral for a quote, are there any other cars in your household? Im on their Multi Car Policy for my D5 and three other cars and Im paying 1400, 20yo zero ncb. I think thats pretty reasonable, Ive seen people on here from the mainland mention higher quotes for lesser powered cars. Unfortuantley insurance for our age group is always going to be rediculous but Im happy enough with mine.


----------



## tom-coupe

23 and taking delivery of this on tuesday


----------



## Tips

36 and owner of an Audi A4 convertible, 2.0 TFSi s-line.

Mid life crisis, here I come!


----------



## cozza

just turned 30 had this car since 2006 , shes just a toy nowadays tho


----------



## bladeneo

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/703/stp61441.jpg/

33 got a 325 bmw the now:car:


----------



## Elliott19864

25 and driving this as a winter car at the minute.


----------



## hagler

im 25 and currently my main car is a e36 m sport compact, not a fan of the engine but love the way the car looks


----------



## TheGooner84

Grizzle said:


> ohh no you didnt buy from Border Skoda???


haha no went across to geordie land to get it, boder skoda were wanting around £4k more for the same spec with higher mileage

why you found them to be bad ? mate bought his when it was still deans and had nothing but fantastic service. but since they changed its completely different.
cant say im that impressed by them, tried to order up a superb light and some brake lines for the s3 conversion and was told that i cant order them without a reg number and as they were for a skoda then i couldnt take them back if they dont fit.

left there swung by VW and the parts guy had no problem ordering them from the r32, as soon as it came to the reg number i telt him it was for a skoda thats fine.


----------



## Certi

28 and I've been driving this for the last 4-5 years...










I ride this...


----------



## Bratwurst

Beautiful bike :argie: :thumb:


----------



## Certi

Cheers


----------



## kallum_m

42 and drive a focus rs mk2


----------



## Mac T5

*Here's my daily ride*

It used to look like this but has changed recently again oh I'm 53


----------



## dann2707

19 years young and drive this tractor


----------



## TheGooner84

Ok seeing as its been washed one anthracite oil burning vrs


----------



## rob_vrs

20 and mk2 fabia vrs


----------



## N2eav

I am 25 and drive a mk2 fabia vrs


----------



## Performance Motorcare

Too old (over 40) and spend most of the time these days in the T4 LWB 2.5 TDI. But it sounds "just like a Golf" :lol:

Rob


----------



## stuart.cameron

19. Polo GTI 6r


----------



## tom-coupe

watch all the haters come along now lol. have mummy and daddy bought you that at 19 lol. blah blah blah lol nice car mate.


----------



## Bratwurst

Sweet Polo :thumb:


----------



## silverback

im 36 and im currently the proud owner and driver of this sexy girl.carbon black,520d Msport with 19 inch 172m alloys:argie:


----------



## alan_mcc

17, here is the reason I am unbelievably poor.


----------



## dann2707

stuart.cameron said:


> 19. Polo GTI 6r


Suck that i'm the same age and your car is on a completely different level to mine


----------



## MrCooper

That car is filthy.

Sent from my E10i using Tapatalk


----------



## alan_mcc

..well done, captain obvious

:thumb:


----------



## vickky453

silverback said:


> im 36 and im currently the proud owner and driver of this sexy girl.carbon black,520d Msport with 19 inch 172m alloys:argie:
> 
> ]


Drug dealer ayyy

have a new car , so 23 and Astra Gsi turbo


----------



## modd1uk

24, Civic Type-R EP3 & Civic Type-R FN2.


----------



## B005TED-G

29, fast approaching 30 . I drive a 400 BHP modded 04 Impreza WRX STi and a standard (but not for too long) BMW 335i


















:car:


----------



## OttS

Age 23 and driving an Audi A6 C6/4F 2005, 2.4 V6


----------



## jamespd

I'm 30 and Drive a Porsche 911 Carrera 4S


----------



## insanejim69

28 , Vauxhall Insignia SRi 2.0 Turbo VX Line and 20" wheel upgrade pack and also alot of options  










James


----------



## alan_mcc

18 in a month, drive this.
55bhp yo


----------



## AaronGTi

23 and drive a Lupo GTI.


----------



## Seanseansean

19 and a 2.0 tdi passat


----------



## Gretsch-drummer

22 and a 1.6 306


----------



## dann2707

Gretsch-drummer said:


> 22 and a 1.6 306


That's stunning!


----------



## toomanycitroens

Gretsch-drummer said:


> 22 and a 1.6 306


Like that.
Very tidy mate.:thumb:


----------



## stuart.cameron

Work hard. Buy a nice car.


----------



## TubbyTwo

stuart.cameron said:


> Work hard. Buy a nice car.


Exactly!! then play even harder 

(says the guy who is stuck in a Focus TDci Sport  )

But not for long!!


----------



## Bratwurst

stuart.cameron said:


> Work hard. Buy a nice car.


That explains me then... sit on my hole all day and the car's ****


----------



## alan_mcc

How does that work out?!

I work my ass off at college and still have a sh*t car.
Oh well :lol:


----------



## stuart.cameron

alan_mcc said:


> How does that work out?!
> 
> I work my ass off at college and still have a sh*t car.
> Oh well :lol:


I missed out that stage! Lasted a whole day at college....


----------



## alan_mcc

It'll all pay off.. that's what everyone keeps telling me

I'm sure it will. :thumb:


----------



## stuart.cameron

alan_mcc said:


> It'll all pay off.. that's what everyone keeps telling me
> 
> I'm sure it will. :thumb:


It will :thumb:


----------



## amiller

stuart.cameron said:


> It will :thumb:


It might not?! :doublesho

:lol:


----------



## jamieblackford

At 18 used to drive this fiesta 1.2 LX










Now im 23 and drive the Zetec s model


----------



## dew1911

You need to swap the Mondeo 16s onto the ZS mate, will set it off perfectly :thumb:


----------



## jamieblackford

Are those the Mondeo zs ones? Thinking about buying the cosworth alloys back since the front two currently are buckled


----------



## dew1911

They look like the modeo ones too me, look like the cosworth ones but not as wide.


----------



## dann2707

jamieblackford said:


> At 18 used to drive this fiesta 1.2 LX


Christ! those wheels suit that car down to the tee so much, pulled that off amazingly well mate :thumb:


----------



## jamieblackford

dew1911 said:


> They look like the modeo ones too me, look like the cosworth ones but not as wide.


Oh na they were the genuine cosworth alloys  I have other pics you can see how much they stuck out the arches, rubbed a little but the stance was wicked


----------



## dis

thats a nice fiesta!:thumb:


----------



## dis

heres my drive,37 but owned for the last 13 years.


----------



## dew1911

Apart from the wheels that's gorgeous ^ Have a real soft spot for that shape 200!


----------



## dis

no problem,got original 220 coop turbo alloys to put back on,just need a refurb.
thasnks anyway.


----------



## cleaningfreak

dis said:


> heres my drive,37 but owned for the last 13 years.


how i love them rovers ... 
P.s great car ... need to lower down a bit


----------



## Guest

I'm 18, currently driving a 2009 1.8 TDCi Mondeo.

Don't have any pics of it so here's my beloved ST which I just traded in for the Mondeo.


----------



## jimbob800

im 31 and currently drive a citroen ds3 dsport plus in sport yellow with black roof


----------



## Chelley

30 and I got a Honda civic type r


----------



## nortonski

nortonski said:


> I'm 34, drive a boxster & the family motors a new Land Cruiser as we drive to France & Holland often, cant beat it for space (the wife takes everything INCLUDING the kitchen sink, ow, ow! sorry dear I'll tell the nice folk you dont in fact take the sink...just the draining board...)


So, almost 39 & coming up to 5 years since my first post in the thread, I've since had a Mini Cooper, a Mini Cooper S Camden & now another Boxster S...we're also on the second Land Cruiser...it's been an expensive 5 years...


----------



## realist

51 I drive a 05 330d sport touring and the wifes ibiza fr diesel.


----------



## T.D.K

24 and have just taken delivery of a brand new Vauxhall Astra GTC.


----------



## realist

Is anyone older than 50 on here!


----------



## nortonski

realist said:


> Is anyone older than 50 on here!


Sometimes I feel it...

I hear that age is a state of mind


----------



## fastbreak79

I'm 32 and this is my young boy...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pee

30 and drive a mk2 fabia vrs


----------



## DMH-01

21 - BMW E92 335d


----------



## jay_bmw

DMH-01 said:


> 21 - BMW E92 335d


Fook , that is jammy, i thought i was jammy having a z4 coupe @ 22


----------



## djdan

24, lowered astra van and tvr tuscan s


----------



## Bratwurst

TVR pics please  :thumb:


----------



## m00k

29 daily driver is an st220 estate and toys are a stage 2 1993 280brake cav turbo and completely original 1995 calibra turbo 204bhp wi 25k 



















Cali














































Cav





































owned the cav from i was 21 its my toy and the car i always loved when i grew up, cali wa ssupposed to be a runabout when i rebuilt the car but couldnt bring myself to ruin a low miler original example as a low miler so bought an air chamber and the mondeo estate to use as a practical comfy workhorse with toys and a bit of performance...


----------



## djdan

wee_green_mini said:


> TVR pics please  :thumb:


Goto the showroom theres pics in there


----------



## evobaz

Cav




























Cavalier Turbo:argie: Always wanted one but never had one. Dont think i will ever get to stratch that itch as decent ones are extremely rare now. Yours looks very tidy though:thumb:


----------



## TheGooner84

Not a vaux man but do like the calibra


----------



## withoutabix

thought id update mine

now 24 and my latest steed


----------



## phil_GT

28 and currently drive a 1.4 16v corsa...

however my car history is 

1.0 micra k10 (first car) ins approx 1200 3rd party fire theft
1.2 clio 1000 3rd party fire theft
1.4 Punto GT 1200 fully comp
1.4 astra 700/800
1.25 Fiesta 700/800
1.6 Almera 600 down to 400
1,4 corsa (current) 440


----------



## Franzpan

phil_GT said:


> 28 and currently drive a 1.4 16v corsa...
> 
> however my car history is
> 
> 1.0 micra k10 (first car) ins approx 1200 3rd party fire theft
> 1.2 clio 1000 3rd party fire theft
> 1.4 Punto GT 1200 fully comp
> 1.4 astra 700/800
> 1.25 Fiesta 700/800
> 1.6 Almera 600 down to 400
> 1,4 corsa (current) 440


Your insurance on the early cars seems to have been pretty high :tumbleweed: What age where you when you had the Micra? When I was 17 I had a 2.0hdi 307 an was paying about 1200 fully comp.


----------



## Ratchet

31 and drive this little beauty, C2 VTS.










Chris


----------



## Jordan

i'm 20, and drive this little speed demon now the toledo has died!


























Mid wash










Awesome little car :lol:


----------



## BobsRX8GT

28 and I drive a 2011 Mazda RX-8 GT.


----------



## Mike vas

im 32 got a few cars at moment.


----------



## Mike vas

Mike vas said:


> im 32 got a few cars at moment.


not got any recent pics of other cars


----------



## Stewerty

22 and have been driving my current car for just over a year


----------



## scot-ish

26 and i drive this.


























used to drive these before the s5, and the back one is much faster than the audi, infact its faster than most things on the road.


----------



## sam bignell

I'm 22 and own a Clio V6 phase two in liquid yellow and a black Lupo GTi, combined mileage of 42,000 and 16 years between them.










(Only picture I have at present due to being a recent purchase)


----------



## bellissimo

When I was 23, I bought an Alfa MiTo 1.4 TB 120bhp Lusso. Loved it to bits and I always enjoyed how quickly it accelerated (8.8 to 60):










I'm now 25 and just traded the MiTo in for the Giulietta 1.4 MultiAir 170bhp Veloce with 18-inch Sport Wheels:


----------



## bigbenstrikes

Im 21 and drive an E30 318is with 205k on the clock! I love it!














































And heres my old/first car


----------



## Yowfailed

Sadly the wrong side of 50 and this is what I spend my time on. A6 Le Mans in Daytona Grey 










And if I have a spare minute, this is what I'm forced to spend the rest of my time on  The Wife's MX5


----------



## jgy6000

24 and i now drive this...


----------



## ishaaq

19 and took delivery of my golf on 31 dec 2011


----------



## BentleyL

When I was 17, I got this for my birthday:










I'm now 20 and have been driving this one for just over a year from new:










And this is my project between my dad and I:










Not very girly am I?


----------



## Panther

23, born 23 November 1988 and currently drive a Mini Cooper S.....










































For anyone interested, that run was 14.2 seconds.... not bad for 190bhp


----------



## Focusaddict

41
2010 Vovlo C30 T5 RDesign


----------



## Franzpan

^^^ Nice car!


----------



## Focusaddict

Franzpan said:


> ^^^ Nice car!


Thank you, I love it....:thumb::buffer::detailer:


----------



## Mr A4

50 and driving this


----------



## Chrish SRi

33 and driving an MY02 Impreza WRX Bugeye..

which I unfortunately am having to sell


----------



## Bristle Hound

49 (Just  )

This is my Audi A4 2.0 TFSI quattro S line (see my 'Garage' on the left)


----------



## -J-

31 years old and my daily driver -










Clio 172 cup


----------



## MrCooper

-J- said:


> 31 years old and my daily driver -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you have got slightly smaller rims on the back there. What is the reason for that?
> 
> Sent from my E10i using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_bmw

Cant remember if i've posted in here, i'm 23 and this is my shed, 330ci clubsport manual

]







[/


----------



## W88DY M

26 and this is mine








:thumb:
Got it when I was 23


----------



## b21playa

27 and drive a 996 c4s

Won't list my cars I've had, as I've been through about 30 in the last 8years since getting my license









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Very clean example...


----------



## Mike vas

i wont list how many cars i have had cause i will be here all day. but this is my current project


----------



## nick_ovlov

20 year old and got a volvo 480 Celebration, had a couple of 240s when i was younger and also got a saab 9000 cd turbo tucked away 










Nick


----------



## Turkleton

Turned 19 on the 6th, had been driving my corsa since 17 








Got bored of it and needed a supercharger


----------



## Krash

22, 
seat ibiza sportrider 1.4









ford transit jumbo 115 t350


----------



## RD55 DUN

22, Sold my Punto and bough myself an FN2 Civic Type R with some mods on it.

Still got the ek9, but will probably sell after summer.


----------



## Jammy J

21 and drive a BMW 1 Series.


----------



## Dabrow

21, bought my civic in March and loving it!


----------



## RD55 DUN

Dabrow said:


> 21, bought my civic in March and loving it!


Nice EP3 mate.

Is yours a JDM with that interior?


----------



## Dabrow

RD55 DUN said:


> Nice EP3 mate.
> 
> Is yours a JDM with that interior?


Cheers! I do have a slight fade issue on both rear quarters, but I suspect it's under the clear coat and will require a respray at some point.

No mate it's the 30th Anniversary edition, comes from the factory with recaro's, AC, leather steering wheel and red carpet. Basically a standard UKDM version with upgraded interior.


----------



## jay_bmw

24 and this is my current bag of


----------



## dudedlo

26 and this is my lovely lover


----------



## Jammy J

Loving the Bimmers guys :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG

Jammy J said:


> Loving the Bimmers guys :thumb:


Ruined by the lowering though


----------



## TANNER23

28 and drive:


----------



## jay_bmw

SteveyG said:


> Ruined by the lowering though


Meh you drive a ford what do you know


----------



## dubber

m00k said:


> 29 daily driver is an st220 estate and toys are a stage 2 1993 280brake cav turbo and completely original 1995 calibra turbo 204bhp wi 25k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cav
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owned the cav from i was 21 its my toy and the car i always loved when i grew up, cali wa ssupposed to be a runabout when i rebuilt the car but couldnt bring myself to ruin a low miler original example as a low miler so bought an air chamber and the mondeo estate to use as a practical comfy workhorse with toys and a bit of performance...


Old skool rules. That is awesome :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

New car, so I thought I would be allowed an update 

Now 36 and driving this Abarth 500 in Funk (pearlescent) White. :driver:

So impressed with it too.  A huge change from the classic Mini :lol:


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

Don't actually have any decent pictures of my first car but it was a Rover 100 Kensington.

2nd car, Vauxhall Corsa 1.2 SXi, bought age 19 









3rd car, Mazda RX8 (231), bought age 21 









4th car, Mitsubishi Evo 8 GSR, bought age 24 and still have it at 28


----------



## XxHarDinGxX

I'm 19 and still have my first car.


IMG_2112 by Joe_Harding, on Flickr


IMG_2125 by Joe_Harding, on Flickr

Looking at getting a new car in a few months time


----------



## dann2707

It's bought not brought !!!!!

I wouldn't normally correct but you said it 3 times in a row !!


----------



## carlust

mmm where do I start....
My first car was when I was 21 and I stopped borrowing my dad's and my sister's car.
It was a white 1997 Ford Fiesta 1.3 8V as said that was when I was 21
Then a Turquoise 1994 Ford Probe 2.0 16V this was when I was 22 and it was my first car when I moved in UK.
Then a Silver 1999 Ford Cougar 2.5 V6 this was when I was 23 I had them both for about 3yrs
Then sold my Ford Cougar as I wanted something with a bit more power.
And I bought a Alexadrite Green 2000 Mercedes CL500 V8 when I was 27 which I still have.

In the last 2 years it goes as follows: 
Then bought a Black/Silver 2003 Smart ForTwo Passion 0.6lt when I was 30
Sold it and bought a Silver 1995 Toyota Supra 3.0 I6 N/A loved it to bits but had to sell her.
Bought a Black 1994 Toyota MR2 Rev3 2.0 N/A T-Bar alongside that I also 
bought a Dark Blue 2003 Renault Laguna Estate 2.2DCi but did not last long gearbox problems. Sold them both a few months later.
And I have bought the cars I own at the moment both bought a year ago.
A Blue 2002 Lexus IS300 SportCross
A Blue 1998 Saab 93 SE Convertible (chipped to 248bhp)
A Metallic Red Alfa Romeo 156 2.4JTD (chipped to 201bhp) this is a project car.
Still have the Mercedes CL500 in the household...

Boy that was a long list ... oh yes I am 32 now.
I will try and dig up some pictures of most of them


----------



## aimyv6

My first car at 20 was a mk1 clio v6 
















And my current car at 23 which has changed a bit since the previous pic a vx220 turbo


----------



## Bratwurst

Mental choice for your first car! :devil:

Love it! :thumb:


----------



## carlust

My favourite shot lol


----------



## Coopertim

27 and a cooper s (3rd mini)


----------



## apmaman

22.

I drive a Fabia vrs...









and when its not raining....


----------



## robtech

37 
mk1 golf
fiat abarth seicento

i fancy an xjr jag or an 80s 911 next


----------



## IanA

robtech said:


> 37
> mk1 golf
> fiat abarth seicento
> 
> i fancy an xjr jag or an 80s 911 next


I can help you with an XJR mate :thumb:


----------



## robertdon777

jay_bmw said:


> 24 and this is my current bag of


Sooooo much better than the clubsport you had.... deep dish 32's = Perfect


----------



## J1ODY A

body age 33... mental age 12

1.8tdci Ford Focus mk2.5


----------



## burgmo3

25 and I currently drive an 08 Mazda 3 hb. 

Sent from my SGH-T759 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Byron

28yrs old - 2005 987 Porsche Boxster S & 2010 318d MSport Saloon


----------



## nick.s

I'm 30 and I drive Jezzas favourite, a Vectra. Although, not for long if I have my way.


----------



## a.roden

Im 18 and this is my second car (2008 honda civic 1.8 type s gt). My first was a VW polo 1.2


----------



## plimpix

I'm 30 and just picked up MY11 wrx sti saloon last wed and now wanna learn to keep it pristine.


----------



## D4V1D

23 and a pug 106 gti


----------



## mart.

Update for mine.....

29 - Saab Turbo X


----------



## Riv

20 and I drive a Mk4 Fiesta


----------



## mnight

26 mk4 astra


----------



## Ryan Hughes

I'm 20 and drive a MK6 Fiesta Zetec-S

Quite an improvment from the corsa ive had for the last 3 years.


----------



## jay_bmw

robertdon777 said:


> Sooooo much better than the clubsport you had.... deep dish 32's = Perfect


Thanks mate! I do much prefer it's subtlety


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

I'm 27, and I drive a 911 (Gave up, but I bought a Range Rover and broke it)
SWMBO is 26 and she drives a Freelander

Amazed to see what some of you are driving, I'd love to have had some of those cars when I was younger. Hell, I'd like some of them now!:thumb:


----------



## PugIain

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Amazed to see what some of you are driving, I'd love to have had some of those cars when I was younger. Hell, I'd like some of them now!:thumb:


sarcasm mode
You saw the picture of my car then.Cheers.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

*Sarcasm Mode switched off*

Ain't nowt wrong with a 407. Nice as an estate :thumb:

(Unless it's not a HDi)

Sorry, my old man is a Citroen owner


----------



## PugIain

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> *Sarcasm Mode switched off*
> 
> Ain't nowt wrong with a 407. Nice as an estate :thumb:
> 
> (Unless it's not a HDi)
> 
> Sorry, my old man is a Citroen owner


407 estates are a treat.I wanted one (just for the glass roof lol) but ended up with a saloon.


----------



## Ramage1

Your insurance must have breasted you, Iv got a 1.9 Tdi Peugeot 306 d turbo and Iv just turned 20


----------



## PugIain

Ramage1 said:


> Your insurance must have breasted you, Iv got a 1.9 Tdi Peugeot 306 d turbo and Iv just turned 20


Me?
Im old


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

PugIain said:


> 407 estates are a treat.I wanted one (just for the glass roof lol) but ended up with a saloon.


Glass roof? Why do you want to drive around staring at the bird crap you forgot to clean off?

My Dads C5 has a glass roof, and it does let a lot of light in. Just a shame the blind disintegrated


----------



## carlust

Alfa Romeo 156 now sold ... and added in the collection a Jeep Cherokee 4.0 (1998)


----------



## alexj

I'm 39 (an old ******* I know, nearly 40 !) 

07 BMW 320D M Sport Touring (163bhp) in black

I love a big boot !


----------



## VAG-hag

Im 30, drive a VW Corrado for fun & a Vaux Astra daily.... company wagon = comfy but a bit dull


----------



## MattDuffy88

Thought I'd update.
I'm driving the same car but it's gone from this:









to this:


----------



## Tazz

im 29, i drive mk4 golf gti as my weekend car, i have a corsa b project car which is garaged and hasnt been used for 4 years, and in the week i drive 2 work van, a peugeot partner and a lwb sprinter


----------



## Saab_viggen

im 34 and this is my best trump card :0))


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan

Age: 21
Drives: 56 Evolution IX FQ-360
06 corsa c Sxi
60 Astra h Sri with xp pack


----------



## dailly92

this was my first car when i was 17


















and now at 19 bought this standard in February


----------



## aimyv6

My first car at 20 

















And my current car


----------



## Bero

^ nice 1st cars. Was the Clio not a bit unruly for a 1st car? Not exactly the typical 1.2 FWD!


----------



## davelincs

i have two cars, an audi tts roadster, for those summer days, (what a joke this year) and a volvo xc60 which is used as a run about, by the way i am 55


----------



## Daz85UK

Had a Mk3 Fietsa when I was 17, 
Mk5 Zetec-S fiesta at 18, 
Nissan 350Z at 21, 
Astra 2.0 Turbo at 24
Now at 26 I have a 2012 VW Scirocco R.

Pic:

VW Scirocco R - Photoshoot by Daz85, on Flickr


----------



## JA1987

Im 25 and ive got a passat wagon to haul me, the wife, kids and the dogs around 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pooma

Daz85UK said:


> Had a Mk3 Fietsa when I was 17,
> Mk5 Zetec-S fiesta at 18,
> Nissan 350Z at 21,
> Astra 2.0 Turbo at 24
> Now at 26 I have a 2012 VW Scirocco R.
> 
> Pic:
> 
> VW Scirocco R - Photoshoot by Daz85, on Flickr


Cracking pic Daz, nice looking car


----------



## G51 NAV

I'm 43 and we own two 1989 MG Maestro Turbos and a 2004 MG ZT 190+
Though I don't drive any of them, my missis does, I'm only the maintenance man.


----------



## SteveyG

pooma said:


> Cracking pic Daz, nice looking car


The white is blown though


----------



## Chrisss

18 and drive a mk6 zetec s


----------



## sinizter

Started driving when I was 25

25 - '97 Honda Civic 1.5
Still 25 - Changed to Z4 2.2i (2005)
27 - E92 M3 (2008)
29 - E60 530D (2008 - 58 plate) (baby arrived)


----------



## Daz85UK

SteveyG said:


> The white is blown though


Was intentional as I was going for a car in spotlight look hence the flash fallout on the floor and the flash being so close to blow it out.

Have a look on flickr thousands of photos with intentional blown out highlights or intentionally under exposed.


----------



## gav1513

is it just me or should this thread be titled 'look what car i drive at such a young age cause i want to show off' by the way im 24 and drive a 1.9tdi mk5 jetta oh la la


----------



## TubbyTwo

Its amazing what you can do with finance these days


----------



## Willows-dad

My car history is sketchy at best.
18: 998cc Austin metro
19: Peugeot 309 Sri
22: mk6 escort gti
29: mk1 focus ghia 2.0
31: Audi a3 3.2 Quattro sport.


----------



## Danny_Leeds

Dan 20 and drive 1.4 corsa c Sri


----------



## Estoril-5

31, drive a V reg yaris with 145k on the clock


----------



## TRN Ent

22, 1989 MR2 Mk1b.


----------



## danga200

25 next week and I still have my Honda CTR.


----------



## cossienuts

33 years young got a r33 skyline,2004 vectra estate,53 plate landrover and a t reg kangoo van


----------



## aimyv6

Bero said:


> ^ nice 1st cars. Was the Clio not a bit unruly for a 1st car? Not exactly the typical 1.2 FWD!


It was certainly different lol, insurance wasn't as bad as you may think either but maybe with been 20 at the time of passing my test helped


----------



## Crossy

I'm 19 and have just sold my 330ci










Bought, Insured and run, all paid for by myself. Now about to replace with Megane R26 F1 230 

I love cars haha


----------



## pooma

Daz85UK said:


> Was intentional as I was going for a car in spotlight look hence the flash fallout on the floor and the flash being so close to blow it out.
> 
> Have a look on flickr thousands of photos with intentional blown out highlights or intentionally under exposed.


I thought it looked intentional hence me commenting it being a good pic:thumb:


----------



## Adam_LE

1st car - Fiat Punto









2nd - Saxo Furio









3rd - Peugeot 106 GTI

















4th - Fiat Punto









5th - Saxo VTS









To now at 23 - Vauxhall Corsa Limited Edition


----------



## MA3RC

I'm 22 and drive a Limited Edition Ford Fiesta S1600:


----------



## Ricwin

25, driving an MG ZS 180, MK1.

Its.... fun to say the least.


----------



## Ryan

23 and driving a candy white vw golf mkv gti :wave:


----------



## Laurie.J.M

First car was a Vauxhall Corsa D 1.2 SXI which I had at the age of 18.

I'm now 21 and drive a Barents Blue Volvo C30 Se Sport 2.0d.


----------



## iPlod999

40. 1992 1.9 205 GTI. Could not be happier!!!!


----------



## rizo

24 and in a month my new Audi A4 2.0tdi 177 Black Edition MY13 will be delivered


----------



## Modmedia

22, Nissan Skyline R33 GT-R

http://wkz12.com/?p=201


----------



## Bratwurst

Laurie.J.M said:


> First car was a Vauxhall Corsa D 1.2 SXI which I had at the age of 18.
> 
> I'm now 21 and drive a Barents Blue Volvo C30 Se Sport 2.0d.


Any pics of the Volvo mate?

I was close to getting a white r-design but then realised my garage was too small for it :doublesho :lol:

I'm a fan of Volvo's  :thumb:


----------



## lawrenceSA

I am 37 and drive a 2002 VW polo playa....

Here are a couple of pics









































And the mods list
2l 8v (ADY) - 97wkw(135hp)|181nm
Estas 276 cam
Gotech mini-x management
Wildcat 4-2-1 branch & 57mm F/F
Lightened flywheel
FFZ box with custom ratios, diff bolt kit and shimmed diff
Tuning Art Coilovers
Full Polyurethane kit including engine mounts
HID's
Custom front bumper
17" Lenso Passion reps
ATE ventillated + slotted discs with braided lines


----------



## RSPSTEVE

52 ............had 100`s of cars now settled on this as my daily...








2 months later it looks like this .....200bhp 2.5 6 speed !! 20`S coilies etc etc 









And my other toy ......










Steve


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Lorenzo said:


> Any pics of the Volvo mate?
> 
> I was close to getting a white r-design but then realised my garage was too small for it :doublesho :lol:
> 
> I'm a fan of Volvo's  :thumb:


These were taken just after I got it.

















The SE Sport is the forerunner to the R-Design, they have the same body kit and lowered suspension, the sport just didn't have the silver mirrors half leather trim and the R-design's improved steering, but you did get the larger wheels as standard which I think they should have kept as standard fit on the R-Design rather than making them an option.


----------



## Guitarjon

My cars so far.
18 - 1.2 fiat punto tuned from 60bhp to 94bhp Spent a lot of money on internal engine work. How stupid I was at 18/19.

At 20 the punto had to go as I had a dodgy electrical problem no one could solve and disconnecting/ reconnecting the battery every time I left the car was getting annoying. Not to mention the paddle clutch and lightened flywheel was a real nuisence for daily commutes and real overkill for the car. 

Lead me on to a slightly older but more grunt 1.6 seat Leon. On the test drive it felt nippy and for my long motor way commutes it was very comfy and had a fair bit of low down grunt for such a big car. That is on the test drive. After a couple of weeks I found it very dull, very boring so I decided to put a real good sounding sound system in. Nothing mega bass or anything as I'm more of an sq man so after a stint on a car audio forum I made my own sound system and managed to utilise the deep door cards and made a sub hiden under trap floors so I still had a practical car. As good as the sound system sounded I was bored and was for a good few years until I had a better cash flow. 

The bordum lead me onto querying about a lotus élan on a used car forecourt. I had seen it a few weeks and thought how cool it would be to drive. On the way home one day I dropped by to have a closer look. On close inspection it was a real dog but it did lead me to enquiring about the red mx5 mk1 at the side of it. I ended up down a straight swap with he Leon for the Mazda mx5. I knew the 5 needed new brakes from the test drive but but the Leon wasn't without problems. At the time I knew nothing about mx5s other than they had a removable roof and they were rear wheel drive. Luckily I had dropped on a good one as they are known for rust. 

After having a Leon as a normal sensible, practice car I the started looking on mx5 nutz and found all sorts of goodies. I made it my own and then had my first dibble into the world of forced induction and what a good one it was. 

During my time on mx5 nutz I became friends with many other 5 owners and in particular a garage owner who raced mx5 mk3s in the max5 championship. He bought and sold a lot of cars and after I had installed megasquirt into my charged 5 I was always worrying about it. It was a great car, I loved it but I needed a car that could consistently be ok for my commute to work and a megasquirted charged 5 isn't always going to be consistent no matter how much I wanted it to be. I had a few flying laps in friends mk3 race preped cars and one came along with biggish millage, but cheap. I am now the owner of a mk3 mx5. Which is really comfortable but still fun. I have made a few changes visually and a few suspension changes. It's the sport so has an LSD 6 gears, nice sound system, sports dampers. I have had it lowered and properly aligned and it is just as fun as my mk1 was just without the charger noise. I now have a freer flowing exhaust, panel filter in and the second cat has been removed and it really livened the car up whilst still making it a comfy dd. 

Bought that at 24. I will upload pictures when I'm at a computer, I don't have any of the Leon as it was boring...


----------



## carrera2s

Miniturbo said:


> 52 ............had 100`s of cars now settled on this as my daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 months later it looks like this .....200bhp 2.5 6 speed !! 20`S coilies etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my other toy ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Same age and same no of cars! My van MB vitosportx and car of the moment Audi A4Avant Sportline 3.0L V6 Diesel!:thumb:


----------



## carleko

I'm 47 and I drive t a pug 407


HTML:




sw and a classic mini


----------



## djmisio85

27 and drive a Lancer Evo 2 RS :thumb: Had it since I was 21


----------



## neilb62

49 and drive a BMW E60 530d M Sport..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## T5 Rogers91

Miniturbo said:


> 52 ............had 100`s of cars now settled on this as my daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 months later it looks like this .....200bhp 2.5 6 speed !! 20`S coilies etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my other toy ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Thought a reconised that van from somewhere.


----------



## VenomUK

At the young age of 20: MG ZS 180 2.5 V6


















24: Corsa VXR


















Current age of 26 and my two babies: Volvo S40 & Mitsi Evo IV


















Ok shes a toy and a work in progress.


----------



## adamck

Im 26 and i drive a new Audi A1 S-Line


----------



## Grizzle

30 and this


----------



## jeffny09

30. and i drive a 2001 maxima a also this


----------



## d7ve_b

33 

Had shed loads of cars (that I could run without succumbing to the dreaded finance....)

Daily:










Toy :argie:










Missus has a Polo 9n3, but no pics of that yet.


----------



## Dirtymonkey29

34
x5


----------



## Danno1975

Miniturbo said:


> 52 ............had 100`s of cars now settled on this as my daily...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 months later it looks like this .....200bhp 2.5 6 speed !! 20`S coilies etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my other toy ......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve


Love both, really want a 996tt and love VW's transporter caravelles, how much did that with the conversion run too?.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stephen_dickson

20 now - Got this when i was 19, still have her


----------



## jimmylegs

48 and drive this mint 1994 Celica GTFour WRC


----------



## Forbez

I'm 31 and have this as my new run around:

After 8 years of ownership, mods and cleaning, the Ibiza has gone to find a new home. 
It was part ex'd against my new car.

And after 8 months of searching for the right car, i've finally found it:

And the Ibiza has been replaced with an A6 Le Mans Edition.








<<<<<< Dont know why this keeps appearing upside down!

And here's the new car:


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

I'm 42 & share this fleet of Italian loveliness with my 39 year old wife

Daily drivers are an Alfa Romeo 3.2V6 Q4 SV Brera & a cracking little Fiat 500 Twinair Plus.

Occasional users are the Alfa Romeo 3.2V6 Q2 GT & an Alfa Romeo 2.0 Giulia Spider Series 4.

The Spider lives indoors under a tailored cover & the GT lives on the drive under a 5 layer Hamilton cover.










Cheers,

Simon


----------



## chrisgreen

Bizarrely, looking through my Flickr account, I have no digital pictures of all but my last two cars:

Age 29, Rover 75 2.0 V6:









Age 35, currently driving a 2008 Citroen C4 1.6HDi (pictured here with it's winter wheels on):

C4 at Meguiars by Chris Green, on Flickr


----------



## marc147

I am 20 and i have an alfa romeo 147 lusso  made some changes to it since i got it, 
16" black teledials
full leather interior
I pod connection
Csc backbox


----------



## aarondenney

25 and I have the Lexus RX300 V6










And Audi A3 1.6 SE TDI S Tronic


----------



## cleaningfreak

im 28 and i have my dream motor


----------



## chrisgreen

cleaningfreak said:


> im 28 and i have my dream motor


You've got a Tomcat, and one in very good nick by the looks of it. Am very jealous - they are brilliant!


----------



## Lloyd71

26 and I'm driving a 2002 Yaris 1.3 CDX

How the hell can everyone on here afford such nice cars?! I'm left with barely anything each month after paying insurance, fuel, mortgage etc. Does everyone just have awesome jobs or something? I know my pay is terrible but I'd have to be earning a _lot_ more to afford to run anything with a bigger engine.


----------



## skipsey1990

i was 20 (now 22) when i got my Ford Focus RS MK1 03.

she is runing around 260-280 bhp?  :driver:


----------



## robertdon777

Lloyd71 said:


> 26 and I'm driving a 2002 Yaris 1.3 CDX
> 
> How the hell can everyone on here afford such nice cars?! I'm left with barely anything each month after paying insurance, fuel, *mortgage* etc. Does everyone just have awesome jobs or something? I know my pay is terrible but I'd have to be earning a _lot_ more to afford to run anything with a bigger engine.


I think the highlighted above will give you an idea where your money goes. Judging by your age I'd say you have hit the worst time finacially to try to own your own home.

The house prices are too high, even compared to when I purchased my first house 12 years ago (i'm about 10 years older than you) times were much easier. I wouldn't like to be starting out now, without a very very well paid job ie.50K+ you can never have what my parents purchased on comparable incomes.

My old man on one wage sent both of us to Uni, purchased a 4 bed detached house in Water Orton and still had some left over to buy a 1 year old Audi Coupe from the main dealer.

I do much the same job as him now and wish I could walk in and buy a 1 year old Audi A5 with my own money whilst living in a house similar to his without my Mrs working but times have changed.

The theory goes that if you purchased your first property in the very late 60's early 70's and are around 60-65 you will have had the best of the Up Turns in house prices and wage increases this country has ever seen and in theory many got a better standard of living without really having the job/career that would of provided the opportunity. If you are doing the same now you are seeing the worst the country has seen since the 1930's.

But there are still opportunities everywhere and money will always be made by some and not others:thumb:


----------



## cleaningfreak

chrisgreen said:


> You've got a Tomcat, and one in very good nick by the looks of it. Am very jealous - they are brilliant!


Honestly ? Its in not to bad nick apart from few major problems(drive shaft, engine mount and tyre and few leaks and maybe brake servo (but i need to bleed brakes properly ( servo got s**t loads of vacum so could b some kind of mechanical problem) but hey, them brakes never was good, even when the car came out from the factory  )... got some car park dents and one dent in drivers pillar but tats it (pdr guy will b happy when i give him a phone call ) ... few spots of rust on wheel arches and bubbling on rear spoiler ...  at some point i will make a tread of this car , because i just got it ... so will b major polishing ect. ect. now she is with my mechanics ... fixing few bits and baps  but yes... it a cracking motor ... i used to own 2.0 n/a but...this one is turbo :devil:


----------



## cbr6fs

43 and currently running 3 cars.

2004/2005 A3 3.2L V6 as the family run about
































































1994 Eunos Roadster 1.8 with MP62 supercharger, meth/water injection, Tein Flex etc etc etc









































































Currently not being driven as i'm trying to sort out either Greek plates, a UK MOT or an insurance company that will give me 12 months European coverage with modifications.

The daily a 700c Smart for2


----------



## tom-coupe

I'm 24 now and have a celica


----------



## giblet

25 and this is the current shed -










This one however has not been washed since it was purchased around a month ago and probably wont ever see a full detail. Pure snotter compared to the last one I owned a few years ago. A lot more subtle as well - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=144228

Had a Rover 216 Coupe and a MK6 1.4 Tsi Golf inbetween the last VR4 and this one. I had forgotten just how daft they are on fuel!


----------



## warren1

wsh i could post pics of ALL mine but not possible,had a few in 15 years of driving heres a short list.Not in any order.
MK1 FIESTA GHIA
1985 MINI COOPER
1986 RENAULT 5 GT
1994 FIESTA GHIA
1994 CAVALIER CESARO V6
1994 CAVALIER ENVOY
1991 MERCEDES 190E
1992 VW CORRADO 16V
1990 3251 BMW E30
1992 VW POLO
1996 BMW 318IS M=TECH COUPE
20004 SEAT LEON CUPRA R 225
2005 MITSUBISHI WARRIOR DOUBLE CAB
2001 ALFA 156 VELOCE 
1996 BMW 320 COUPE
1994 ROVER TOM CAT COUPE
1995 SUZUKI VITARA SOFT TOP
1985 MK1 TOYOTA MR2
1985 MERCEDES 190E 2.0
1997 ASTRA CESARO
1997 CALIBRA TURBO 4X4
1993 VOLVO 440 SI
1992 VW CORRADO 2.0 16V
1997 VECTRA V6
1994 VW GOLF DIESEL
1995 VW CORRADO 2.0 8V
1993 VW CORRADO G60 SUPERCHARGED
2001 FORD KA
2001 FOCUS COLLECTION ZETEC 1.8
this is in no order and missed loads off,use to get bored of them after a while,but now been told i have to keep what i got lol:lol:......we'll see


----------



## jcf1966

In 46 and I drive a Jaguar XF 3.0 2012 Primium Lux

And an Audi TT soft top

Hope every one is well


----------



## jamie_s

Age: 22
Car: 2.5 Z4


----------



## titanflux

Well I passed my test in 1990 (was then 17) and am now 39 - just 4 months to be big four-oh.

Cars in order of purchase date, but with year of manufacture given, not year of purchase!

1978 Fiat 127 0.9l in red - what a crap car it was too
1980 VW Golf Driver MK1 1.6l in red modded to look like GTi - old W reg
1978 VW Passat hatch MK1 1.6l auto in red
1989 Nissan Micra Mk1 1.0l in light blue (ugh)
1995 Vauxhall Corsa Mk1 1.4l in dark green (ugh)
1998 Mazda 323f Innsbruck edition 1.5 in silver
1998 Suzuki Baleno 1.5 in burgundy (horrible car that will always haunt me)
2001 Vauxhall Corsa Mk2 1.8 Sri in silver
2000 BMW 320ci E46 coupe manual in blue (the first of my many beemers)
2005 Honda Accord 2.2 CDTi (first diesel) in graphite grey
2005 Audi A6 SE 2.7 TDI multitronic saloon in oyster grey
2007 BMW 325i M Sport E92 coupe auto in sparkling graphite
2009 BMW 520d M Sport E60 saloon auto in carbon black
2011 BMW 520d SE F10 saloon sports auto in black sapphire
2010 BMW 335d M Sport E90 saloon auto in titanium silver
2010 Volvo XC60 D5 R-design SE Lux Premium manual in metallic black - I don't know why I changed from a BMW to be honest
2008 BMW X6 xDrive35d auto in silver with lots of toys - always wanted one since they came out and eventually found one I could afford just last week and bought it. Now to start work on it


----------



## Parmgtr

I've just turned 36 I took delivery of my pride and joy on Saturday - a new Porsche 911 turbo PDK in white wrapped in clear vinyl courtesy of Valet Magic prior to delivery. Only managed 200 miles since Saturday !!


----------



## gex23

28.

RenaultSport Megane Team F1 230 R26 :


DSC_0095 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr


----------



## jlw41

20,

Mk4 golf Gt TDI as a daily 

and a Mk2 golf soon to be back on the road for some weekend fun again


----------



## BoostJunky86

25 and this


----------



## Marc2004

34 and just splashed out on a nice shiny new mercedes C250 CDI AMG sport plus 
Not sure if the car or the detailing gear is going to be the more expensive :lol:


----------



## aimyv6

BoostJunky86 said:


> 25 and this


What power/torque are you running?


----------



## Rizzo

23 and now an Astra GTC derv


----------



## mk2gav

22 and my mk3 golf eco weapon


----------



## stevo260

40 years young and a new DS3 dSport plus 155THP and 1996 Subaru Impreza running 343 BHP and 330 lb/ft torque. Happy days


----------



## BoostJunky86

aimyv6 said:


> What power/torque are you running?


It's around 370/370 so nothing major at present, when it all works perfectly new turbo and gearbox in should be around the 500-550 mark with I guess 450 ft/lbs torque hopefully. Being a little 2.0ltr 4-pot big torque is pretty hard to achieve without going nuts and making it pretty useless as a road car


----------



## BoostJunky86

Rizzo said:


> 23 and now an Astra GTC derv


That looks very nice!


----------



## V3nom

26 - Honda Civic Type-S GT


----------



## S2TTB

28... 

Daily Vw Caddy, Weekend Toy - Mitsubishi Evo 8

Van feels mega slow on a monday morning hahaa:lol:


----------



## mike_olney

well seems that i am a bit of an old fart on here, but here is my wee baby running 243bhp

infra red ST220


----------



## Rayner

21 - 2002 Impreza 2.0 gx Wagon


----------



## BoostJunky86

mike_olney said:


> well seems that i am a bit of an old fart on here, but here is my wee baby running 243bhp
> 
> infra red ST220


I've seen this one a few times.
Pic from ford fair 2011??


----------



## mike_olney

BoostJunky86 said:


> I've seen this one a few times.
> Pic from ford fair 2011??


close this year and i was there last year

mike


----------



## BoostJunky86

Ahhh!!!

New I recognised it though! 

Looks well on the anthracite FRS wheels


----------



## Airthy

im 24 
owned this till feb 2012









now own this roughly 185 bhp weighs less than a ton









just purchased some lenso rs5 in gun metal to tone it down a little.


----------



## Has7412

21 and 1.25 zetec fiesta damn you insaurance


----------



## Raga

21 honda civic eg6
Saving for the evo


----------



## Has7412

Tell me people how do u acquire the affordable insaurance premiums


----------



## LukeWS

21 with a Seat Bocanegra


----------



## Kingshaun2k

Has7412 said:


> Tell me people how do u acquire the affordable insaurance premiums


Most of the young ones will most likely be still living with their parents so that means no bills for them....


----------



## LukeWS

Kingshaun2k said:


> Most of the young ones will most likely be still living with their parents so that means no bills for them....


True i do live at home but their are some ways that bring mine down

1. Mum/Dad on the policy as named drivers
2. Lower then average milage
3. Access to another vehicle (tip i read from sonewhere)

This reduced mine a considerable anount then my insurers offer of paying to be insured for 10 months and earning a years no claims helps a bit 

Also saving and paying in one go 

After all this its still just shy of 700 though  with 750 excess


----------



## Dannbodge

I'm 22 and have 5 years driving experience and 5 years no claims but have a low mileage <6k miles, with gf and parents on policy and access to other cars.

I have lived with my gf away from home for 4 years now and have to pay bills etc.


----------



## john90

35 years old with a Supercharged mk1 mx5 that I've had for 11+ years.


----------



## aimyv6

john90 said:


> 35 years old with a Supercharged mk1 mx5 that I've had for 11+ years.


That's a long time to own a car,do you plan on keeping it for that long when you first bought it? I hope I can be that content with my car


----------



## john90

Lol yea it is a while. No to be honest, not initially anyway. It was totally standard when I bought it and slowly started modding it. Loved it for about 5 years but then started driving a TD works car and the FI torque made it feel a bit flat so thought about selling it then but decided to Supercharge it instead and once I did that I loved it again and for the last 6 years I knew I would keep it this long and plan to keep it for many many years to come. At 215bhp with instant torque at any rpm and weighing only a 1000kg it is quick for a road car with great handling and doesn't depreciate anymore so not a lot to dislike. A new Boxster S would be nice but no quicker on the road and depreciation would be a waste with the small mileage I do.


----------



## Has7412

Access to another vehicle ? How does that work?


----------



## Has7412

Oh and by the way I have a BD post code that's a big big problem


----------



## ottostein

22 driving a corsa D 1.3 TD

Slow as you like but ive grown to like it. 
shame its falling to bits 

Cheap ins means gf as named me as second, access to another car *knocked 100 quid of my quote* and low mileage.


Helps if your 
*married
*have kids
*older than 25


----------



## aimyv6

john90 said:


> Lol yea it is a while. No to be honest, not initially anyway. It was totally standard when I bought it and slowly started modding it. Loved it for about 5 years but then started driving a TD works car and the FI torque made it feel a bit flat so thought about selling it then but decided to Supercharge it instead and once I did that I loved it again and for the last 6 years I knew I would keep it this long and plan to keep it for many many years to come. At 215bhp with instant torque at any rpm and weighing only a 1000kg it is quick for a road car with great handling and doesn't depreciate anymore so not a lot to dislike. A new Boxster S would be nice but no quicker on the road and depreciation would be a waste with the small mileage I do.


Very nice


----------



## john90

Cheers, now I am home I have managed to post a better quality pic which was done by a mate called Felix Page who some of you may know as he does a lot of mag shoots for car magazines. My brother has a supercharged Porsche and we were at Prodrive (great factory tour) for their clubs annual meet (which he won best car in show at), so sneeked my car in for a few quick pics at the same time, but unfortunately it hadn't even been washed never mind polished, which is a shame. Just bought a DA though so will get some new pics when the car is looking better if it goes well!!!


----------



## Airthy

going back to an earlier post

im 24 live in a rented house with bills etc the car is mine paid in cash outright
ive got 6yr no claims
me as policy owner mum as named driver for when i need lifts to and from places
this last year has just cost £1800 to insure my colt czt
i do less than 5000 miles a year
although the astra i owned last yr was only £900 to insure.

insurance is a killer because no matter how far you drive you get charged roughly the same.

thats my 2p worth


----------



## avit88

serious question to everyone:

How do you afford these cars and insurance? I can only pressume everyone gets them on never never finance and struggles to pay the insurance and road tax as most of these cars are 7-8 secs to 0-60mph...

Am I missing the point here? Do you guys not drive many miles? I drive 15k a year and pay £550 for my pathetic 1.6 golf with 3 years ncb...


----------



## The Cueball

The Cueball said:


> Current: BMW 540, Kawasaki Ninja, Honda VFR
> 
> Future: Jag XKR (this sat, BMW is gone!!)
> 
> Project: BMW 320 cabrio - write up soon, just finishing off, hopefully this week


Jeez, guess I better update this... :lol:

now 34... 

current: Audi S8, Audi S4, Lexus 200d, Grand Jeep Cherokee, Kawasaki ZX12R

project: Nissan Fairlady Z

:thumb:


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

For me, classic car policy on the 911, and the Freelander is Cat C and I repaired it. Bought it end of 2008 just as reccession hit and nobody wanted 4x4s and it had 90k at 5 years old. Now has 153k at 9 years old. Paid about £4800 iirc. Veeeerrrrrrry cheap at that, would only lose £2k ono.

My bro is just coming up to 1 years ncb and has been quoted £1186 on a 110 bhp 307 1.6 HDi. Expensive? Yep, but only 1 other named driver on it and big miles.

The 911 was cheap, shabby but well worth it. Put it away this winter (for fear it may rot away!) and am driving a Vectra 2.2 DTi (Yes, I am a member of the RAC  ) and hope to make a profit on it come winters end.


----------



## Franzpan

avit88 said:


> serious question to everyone:
> 
> How do you afford these cars and insurance? I can only pressume everyone gets them on never never finance and struggles to pay the insurance and road tax as most of these cars are 7-8 secs to 0-60mph...
> 
> Am I missing the point here? Do you guys not drive many miles? I drive 15k a year and pay £550 for my pathetic 1.6 golf with 3 years ncb...


Thats not too bad though. I take it your under 25? Insurance is never going to be a sensible price for us unfortunatly :wall:


----------



## john90

Mine is less than 6s to 60 but at 35 yrs old, no points, no claims and garaged in a low risk area and being a car not worth a lot anymore it is less than £300 a year fully comp. Just have to wait till you get old mate for sensible prices.


----------



## avit88

there are loads of guys on here though who are 21 and under with clio sports, 2.5/3.0l bmw, and other brand new 7secs 0-60mph cars! How do they afford it? Insurance must be a few K and the car will prob cost them £400 per month just on finance if they have it???

Yeah I suppose £550 is ok but my car is so boring and slow.


----------



## avit88

The Cueball said:


> Jeez, guess I better update this... :lol:
> 
> now 34...
> 
> current: Audi S8, Audi S4, Lexus 200d, Grand Jeep Cherokee, Kawasaki ZX12R
> 
> project: Nissan Fairlady Z
> 
> :thumb:


cuey you must be some kind of millionaire who scrimps on wheel arch brushes and pretends to be poor with a line up like that!


----------



## rf860

avit88 said:


> serious question to everyone:
> 
> How do you afford these cars and insurance? I can only pressume everyone gets them on never never finance and struggles to pay the insurance and road tax as most of these cars are 7-8 secs to 0-60mph...
> 
> Am I missing the point here? Do you guys not drive many miles? I drive 15k a year and pay £550 for my pathetic 1.6 golf with 3 years ncb...


Answer: work my **** off! Been working since i was 16, full time work training to be a quantity surveyor and doing a full time uni course packed into one day a week. In my final year, and it's taking its toll as i've got a dissertation to write on top of all the usual courseworks so most weekends are spent doing uni work 

My car is paid off, i got it for a good price though. I put away money every month to pay for insurance renewal and to fund a deposit for a house/flat.

I'm 20 and drive a BMW 120d M Sport coupe


----------



## Jdm boy

I think I did this before but anyway I'll do it again 

age: 22 
car: r32 skyline 2.4 turbo and a 1.6 td mk2 jetta (current project) 

Future car: r32 gtr 650bhp maybe some time next year as I have had the gtst nearly 3 years now!! Pics to follow


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

avit88 said:


> there are loads of guys on here though who are 21 and under with clio sports, 2.5/3.0l bmw, and other brand new 7secs 0-60mph cars! How do they afford it?


Freelander Td4 manual = 0-60 12.8 secs 

I was 23 when I bought it, before I bought the house too (that was just recently, and I can't afford to replace it with the A6 Allroad I wanted now  ) The first price I got was over a grand back then  0-60 doesn't have a lot to do with it anymore. New cars will always be cheaper to insure just cos less people have had a chance to crash them. That makes a huge difference to under 21s, you just have to afford the car, usually on the never ever. For instance, my bros renewal would be half what it is if he drove a £20k 308 1.6 110 HDi. Nuts when you think about it really, but hey. Thats the world of insurance for you. It annoys the hell out of me even now I can afford almost anything I want :lol:


----------



## avit88

there should be a list made of cars which are quick and cheap to insure....


----------



## DMH-01

avit88 said:


> serious question to everyone:
> 
> How do you afford these cars and insurance? I can only pressume everyone gets them on never never finance and struggles to pay the insurance and road tax as most of these cars are 7-8 secs to 0-60mph...
> 
> Am I missing the point here? Do you guys not drive many miles? I drive 15k a year and pay £550 for my pathetic 1.6 golf with 3 years ncb...


As mentioned it's called working hard. I bought my first BMW (E46 320ci) at 18, car/insurance/tax all paid for and certainly wasn't struggling.

I drive around 10k miles, 4 years NCB and 3 points (from 4 years ago) and paid around £1100 this year for my 335 (it was around £1600 last year).


----------



## rf860

DMH-01 said:


> As mentioned it's called working hard. I bought my first BMW (E46 320ci) at 18, car/insurance/tax all paid for and certainly wasn't struggling.
> 
> I drive around 10k miles, 4 years NCB and 3 points (from 4 years ago) and paid around £1100 this year for my 335 (it was around £1600 last year).


That's a good price for your insurance. Mines is horrifically expensive and makes me shudder to think how much it will cost when the renewal comes through! Suppose it's the price you have to pay to drive a decent car at my age 

Nice car you've got there, would rather a 3 to my 1, but for a decent one, it would be over my budget.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

avit88 said:


> there should be a list made of cars which are quick and cheap to insure....


I'd much rather sit in my heated leather armchair basking in climate controled comfort looking down on all you peasants than try and race you 

I have the Porsche for that  32 years young and still suprising the local yoof :driver:


----------



## Bratwurst

The Cueball said:


> Jeez, guess I better update this... :lol:
> 
> now 34...
> 
> current: Audi S8, Audi S4, Lexus 200d, Grand Jeep Cherokee, Kawasaki ZX12R
> 
> project: Nissan Fairlady Z
> 
> :thumb:


34 

:spam:


----------



## Bratwurst

avit88 said:


> serious question to everyone:
> 
> How do you afford these cars and insurance? I can only pressume everyone gets them on never never finance and struggles to pay the insurance and road tax as most of these cars are 7-8 secs to 0-60mph...
> 
> Am I missing the point here? Do you guys not drive many miles? I drive 15k a year and pay £550 for my pathetic 1.6 golf with 3 years ncb...


Get old


----------



## avit88

Just because I cant afford some of the cars on here does not mean I havent worked hard to get where I am! It still boggles me how so many people have expensive cars at such young ages because of the limited number of years earning potential!?


----------



## The Cueball

avit88 said:


> cuey you must be some kind of millionaire who scrimps on wheel arch brushes and pretends to be poor with a line up like that!


and all for £850 a year insurance 

amazing what happens when you don't waste money on expensive water holders and sheep on sticks!!! :doublesho :lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Franzpan

Update for me too. Bye Bye C30  You were awesome :wave:

My rather dirty new addition, 21yo


----------



## rf860

avit88 said:


> Just because I cant afford some of the cars on here does not mean I havent worked hard to get where I am! It still boggles me how so many people have expensive cars at such young ages because of the limited number of years earning potential!?


Depends what line of work you're in as well tbh.


----------



## Jammy J

Franzpan said:


> Update for me too. Bye Bye C30  You were awesome :wave:
> 
> My rather dirty new addition, 21yo


Ooft! That pal is fecking gorgeous!  look on my profile


----------



## evobaz

I bought the Evo when I was in my early twenties and the insurance was just over a grand (iirc). 10 years later its down to about £500 however the car has changed dramatically and is now making 500 bhp and all mods are declared.

As you get older and you have some experience of driving quick cars then the insurance prices come down.

Here's an updated pic with ANOTHER set of wheels:lol:


----------



## A210 AMG

I would guess and it is a guess that most of the younger people are still living at home? so the spare cash is much higher?

I had a new Golf Gti Anniversary model when I was around 20 and wanted my own place, sold the car and bought a house, best thing I did... as I moved every 2 yrs and did houses up I bought.... too this day I could not afford the house I live in, but the equity made on each move just added to the pot.

Also quite funny as at the time my Golf was around £15K and bought a £5K Mazda Mx5 (went to Dublin to import it..) Almost everyone who saw me afterwards thought that was a move 'up' in the world... (I had a private on the Golf then the mazda so no one knew the yr)

I say enjoy the nice cars while you can  I've had some great cars and been v lucky.

OOh and Now I've two sprogs I have a sensible car.

Mercedes E320Cdi estate with a Brabus D6 kit fitted.


----------



## Dift

31 my current driver is a galactic mile 307 diesel, The curse of a huge commute... Had many tasty cars over the years, but currently enjoying rolling in a car I have no care over... Plus, I can try out all my new products and techniques on it without any care in the world.

Plus it just passed its MOT... 0 advisories , Happy days.


----------



## BoostJunky86

avit88 said:


> there should be a list made of cars which are quick and cheap to insure....


There is!

Check what insurance group it is !!

I've got a company car which allows me to have this as a toy, my policy is 980 a year, unlimited modification policy. Track day cover for 50 a day, 90 days euro cover all breakdown and that malarkey,

No finance, I don't buy what I can afford!

Insurance, tax are the least of my problems I'm guaranteed to get that somewhere,

Keeping an old ford rust free working and with an MOT on its the difficult bit LOL!!!


----------



## BoostJunky86

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> I'd much rather sit in my heated leather armchair basking in climate controled comfort looking down on all you peasants than try and race you
> 
> I have the Porsche for that  32 years young and still suprising the local yoof :driver:


Bet you still get the odd shock too 

What Porka is it again?


----------



## Dift

BoostJunky86 said:


> There is!
> 
> Check what insurance group it is !!
> 
> I've got a company car which allows me to have this as a toy, my policy is 980 a year, unlimited modification policy. Track day cover for 50 a day, 90 days euro cover all breakdown and that malarkey,
> 
> No finance, I don't buy what I can afford!
> 
> Insurance, tax are the least of my problems I'm guaranteed to get that somewhere,
> 
> Keeping an old ford rust free working and with an MOT on its the difficult bit LOL!!!


So true... I'm into my classics at the moment... Classic car insurance, Liverpool postcode, the most ive ever been quoted is £290! On any classic car policy with almost unlimited modifications !


----------



## avit88

just got a quote on a twingo 1.6 renault sport... little pocket rocket 7secs to 60 near enough... £650...

so the theory of if its newer its cheaper to insure seems to work here! gobsmacked!


----------



## Franzpan

Jammy J said:


> Ooft! That pal is fecking gorgeous!  look on my profile


You have one too!  :thumb:

Any pics?


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

BoostJunky86 said:


> Bet you still get the odd shock too
> 
> What Porka is it again?


911 SC










I admit, sudden downpours can be interesting, firstly my right knee gets damp, then running over grids and things put the shizz up you


----------



## rf860

A210 AMG said:


> I would guess and it is a guess that most of the younger people are still living at home? so the spare cash is much higher?


Yeah i do still live at home but put usually half my wage every month into savings for a deposit for a house. I want to buy on my own so need about 15k.


----------



## avit88

rf860 said:


> Yeah i do still live at home but put usually half my wage every month into savings for a deposit for a house. I want to buy on my own so need about 15k.


now u see i dont live at home if i did i would put away a grand a month dead easy...


----------



## avit88

quote for mini cooper s (hate them but just out of interest) similar spec to twingo but older... £800.. go figure!


----------



## rf860

avit88 said:


> now u see i dont live at home if i did i would put away a grand a month dead easy...


there's your answer then


----------



## avit88

rf860 said:


> there's your answer then


lol its well annoying my sister still lives there but I got myself a gf and moved in with her, plus my old room was the box room, cant swing a cat in there anymore!


----------



## rf860

avit88 said:


> lol its well annoying my sister still lives there but I got myself a gf and moved in with her, plus my old room was the box room, cant swing a cat in there anymore!


More to life than having a nice car. Cars depreciate houses appreciate lol


----------



## furby-123

im 22 and iv got bmw e36 328i sport, and a citroen berlingo for my daily, il have to hoak out some pics and throw them up


----------



## john90

rf860 said:


> More to life than having a nice car. Cars depreciate houses appreciate lol


Eeerrmm depends on the car and the house, F40s have gone up a lot more in the last 5yrs than my house has!!!

You are right though, some people 'waste' huge money on cars, all depends on if you can afford to spend/waste it.


----------



## aimyv6

rf860 said:


> More to life than having a nice car. Cars depreciate houses appreciate lol


I guess a cars more of a luxury rather than an Necessity, And cars and houses depreciate as well as appreciate


----------



## MrB

26 now but owned since new


----------



## aimyv6

Blimey that's low! You must catch that splitter fairly often!


----------



## MrB

aimyv6 said:


> Blimey that's low! You must catch that splitter fairly often!


Looks lower in the pic as its on a slante, have catched it a few times though :banghead:


----------



## The Cueball

rf860 said:


> More to life than having a nice car. Cars depreciate houses appreciate lol


trying telling that to the thousands of people stuck in negative equity at the moment.... :lol:

houses can and do depreciate, especially when you get morons paying well over what they are worth.....  

there are also more and more 'experts' saying that the house prices NEED to fall about 30 - 40% in the next decade in order for the UK to survive... we really need to lower our cost of living...

anyway, back OT, sorry!! :lol: 

:thumb:


----------



## Rayner

The Cueball said:


> trying telling that to the thousands of people stuck in negative equity at the moment.... :lol:
> 
> houses can and do depreciate, especially when you get morons paying well over what they are worth.....
> 
> there are also more and more 'experts' saying that the house prices NEED to fall about 30 - 40% in the next decade in order for the UK to survive... we really need to lower our cost of living...
> 
> anyway, back OT, sorry!! :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


Plus there was the 120% mortgages! Who the F*** thought of that one?!?!

I feel I may be off topic here whoops


----------



## dave-g

26 with an a3 tdi and a 1.4 16v polo 6n2 work hack.


----------



## MartinMacleod

31. Volvo v50 r-design


----------



## Wayno

This is my 'Fun & Sunny Only Day' car...Owned for 7 years, bought it as a standard car and then spent a few pennies making it how you see it now.

Its a 2003 Ford Focus RS
BHP standard - 212
BHP now - 420 @ 25psi GT28 Turbo, @26psi made 435bhp but turned it down for reliable power. 
Fully Live Mapped by Sabre Tuning (Bristol)

Been to the Nurburgring in 2010 & 2011 and completed 20 laps, Sub 9min 40sec lap, best achieved before Live Map.























































Also Have This

Kawasaki ZX-10R 2012
1000 miles





































Got a Y-Plate 1.8 Vectra B as a daily hack and my polish practice car.....

Wayno.

Oh and i'm 34 lol.


----------



## efib

I'm 21 and I have a citroen c1 since I was 19 which I share with my twin sister


----------



## shakysco

I'm 37 and now on my 3rd Nissan skyline


----------



## willwander

43 next week (old codger)
I've got a Golf TDI Sport and a VDub T5 Transporter Van.
Love my van, prefer driving it to the golf these days.


----------



## twozme

willwander said:


> 43 next week (old codger)
> I've got a Golf TDI Sport and a VDub T5 Transporter Van.
> Love my van, prefer driving it to the golf these days.


Well said that man, I love driving my van too, VDub T5.1 Transporter,,,and im 48 years young :thumb:


----------



## willwander

Looks nice that, they're great vans, they're a bugger to polish tho'


----------



## twozme

You are right there,,, I Washed,,dried,, .and then polished with Autoglym super resin polish, Then gave it a coat of High Definition Wax all by hand, My shoulder ached for 3day afterwards :thumb:


----------



## dave955

30 own a cavalier 4x4turbo and a vectra Sri for every day


----------



## Dan_Mol

27 and drive a Golf GT TDi took it in PX for my TT few years ago, so cheap to run have ended up keeping it!


----------



## matty_doh

21, Clio 200 (Got it December '11 so when I was 20) & Suzuki GSX650F I picked up a couple of weeks ago... DW inspired shot is the only one I have so far of the two together;










And RE: Insurance, I pay around £1000 for both - £700 for the car, £300 for the bike. The most I paid for insurance was £1800 for my old Twingo 133 which I got just as I turned 18 so I hadn't had a license for a year.


----------



## Rayner

matty_doh said:


> 21, Clio 200 (Got it December '11 so when I was 20) & Suzuki GSX650F I picked up a couple of weeks ago... DW inspired shot is the only one I have so far of the two together;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And RE: Insurance, I pay around £1000 for both - £700 for the car, £300 for the bike. The most I paid for insurance was £1800 for my old Twingo 133 which I got just as I turned 18 so I hadn't had a license for a year.


Who are you using for insurance Matty cuz those sound like actual affordable prices...


----------



## sean20

22 and iv got a 04 corsa 1.8 sri that i love but sadly thinking of selling soon 
and a 04 transit connect


----------



## digimac

38, nearly 39. Currently driving an Audi A6 Le Mans saloon. Had it about 3 months. Had a mk1 Seat Leon Cupra prior to that


----------



## badbox

32

I have got a golf Rallye as a weekender a t5 and a beetle for the misses


----------



## willwander

Nice dubs, I like the steelies on the T5, how much you got it lowered, looks just enough for me, what lowering option did you go for? springs or coilies?


----------



## badbox

It's got kw coilovers on it with about 20 mm off thread left to go so all most as low as they will go 

But the ride is actually really good and feels better than the stock suspension


----------



## willwander

Cool, It sits really nice, I just sent you a pm, but you've answered it now, thanks.


----------



## KCx2192

21 years old. Brand new (62 plate) Suzuki Swift SZ3 in Superior White - i'll get some photo's once I get the car!


----------



## matty_doh

rayner said:


> Who are you using for insurance Matty cuz those sound like actual affordable prices...


I am using Elephant for the car (Admiral/Elephant etc. are and always have been the cheapest for me) and Express Insurance (underwritten by KGM) for the bike.


----------



## cossienuts

im 33 got a renualt kangoo van as the daily/valet van, the mrs had a vectra cdti 150 estate and i have a r33 skyline as my toy


----------



## mattytemp

22 years old and drive a skoda octavia vrs blackline. in the good old race blue colour.


----------



## gaz_vxr

32 - MK5 Golf GTI. Wife picks up here Mini Cooper Countryman SD All 4 this afternoon, replacing a 59 plate Kuga.


----------



## Wayno

Some nice wheels recently. 
Good to see variations in others personal tastes.


----------



## BoostJunky86

cossienuts said:


> im 33 got a renualt kangoo van as the daily/valet van, the mrs had a vectra cdti 150 estate and i have a r33 skyline as my toy


I expected there to be a blue oval in that list with your username


----------



## IanA

Im 37 and drive a Peugeot 307 at the moment


----------



## carrera2s

Had all the cars!! Got a vitosportx van in red with 18" wheels and auto gearbox with cruise and leather seats. Love it:thumb: also got citroen dispatch hdi van I use for fishing only! 

Love vans:thumb:

Oh and I am 52


----------



## JamieBeeston

I'm 33 and have a Ferrari F40.

I've always liked cars (and Bikes).

18 KR1
18 MG Metro Turbo
19 RS Orion Ghia 
20 Zx7R
21 Mitsubishi FTO
21 Mitsubishi GTO
22 TVR Chimaera 4.5
23 911 996 Aero
24 911 996 Cab Mk2
25 BMW M Roadster
26-29 Gin & Tonic 
30 Mercedes SL
32 F40


----------



## RD55 DUN

JamieBeeston said:


> I'm 33 and have a Ferrari F40.
> 
> I've always liked cars (and Bikes).
> 
> 18 KR1
> 18 MG Metro Turbo
> 19 RS Orion Ghia
> 20 Zx7R
> 21 Mitsubishi FTO
> 21 Mitsubishi GTO
> 22 TVR Chimaera 4.5
> 23 911 996 Aero
> 24 911 996 Cab Mk2
> 25 BMW M Roadster
> 26-29 Gin & Tonic
> 30 Mercedes SL
> 32 F40


Impressive history...any photos of the F40


----------



## JamieBeeston

RD55 DUN said:


> Impressive history...any photos of the F40


Popped a few here


----------



## Ryan9

23 and drive a Honda s2000, just coming up to 2 years or ownership.


----------



## Ryan9

JamieBeeston said:


> I'm 33 and have a Ferrari F40.
> 
> I've always liked cars (and Bikes).
> 
> 18 KR1
> 18 MG Metro Turbo
> 19 RS Orion Ghia
> 20 Zx7R
> 21 Mitsubishi FTO
> 21 Mitsubishi GTO
> 22 TVR Chimaera 4.5
> 23 911 996 Aero
> 24 911 996 Cab Mk2
> 25 BMW M Roadster
> 26-29 Gin & Tonic
> 30 Mercedes SL
> 32 F40


It's fair to say you have won at life.


----------



## Jdudley90

Ryan9 said:


> It's fair to say you have won at life.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## JamieBeeston

haha no, merely got past level2,

You should see the Yachts and Helicopters some of my mates have..
Every time you level up, you see the ceiling simply move higher up again!


----------



## Wisey

avit88 said:


> serious question to everyone:
> 
> How do you afford these cars and insurance? I can only pressume everyone gets them on never never finance and struggles to pay the insurance and road tax as most of these cars are 7-8 secs to 0-60mph...
> 
> Am I missing the point here? Do you guys not drive many miles? I drive 15k a year and pay £550 for my pathetic 1.6 golf with 3 years ncb...


Am thinking the same thing. Do you younger guys have any savings, house etc? I know a few of my mates that are out buying new Audi's, BM's etc all on the never, never and always moaning about being skint :tumbleweed:

Am 22 and have always had OK cars for my age Saxo VTR, 106 Gti with ITB's, mk4 golf Gti and now 182 which is just about £600 to insure off the top of my head. Reasonable well paid job and have been working since I left school at 16.... And got enough saved up to buy a nicer car but I dont see the point, would rather put it towards getting a mortgaged rather then having a nice expensive car sitting outside my parents, or rented home.

But each to their own


----------



## Stason

22, and i own a 2008 ford fiesta st, fell in love with it tried the Astra and Corsa VXR a RX8 and when i got into it expecting not a lot i was blown away it's like a little go kart.

Never get bored of driving it 










im looking to strip it out and track it at the moment, and waiting until my insurance comes down before i get a VXR8 GTS (Holden Clubsport GTS), pretty much my dream car been putting a little away since i turned 18 when i saw it's predecessor on Top Gear.

As long as my parents will put up with me it will always be car first then house lol, why buy a house with a garage if you can't put anything in it? that's my revelation any ways.


----------



## JamieBeeston

Wisey said:


> Reasonable well paid job and have been working since I left school at 16....
> But each to their own


I suppose this matters the most.. it's all down to where you live.

In London I see kids starting on on double or treble their age and only moving up in terms of salary, whereas anywhere else in the country this wouldnt be considered the norm or reasonable.

There will be a large element of _Livingathomeism_ too.. but ultimately, as you say, each to their own 

A not so wise man once told me, You cant drive a house, but you can live in a car... however a wise one told me to invest in land as they're not making any more of it


----------



## gaz_vxr

Indeed - a sign of wealth is not on wheels but in bricks and mortar!!

Though to be fair with the state of first time buyers etc you can't really blame the young un's (god I'm only 32!) for spending their dough on cars, or even on tick - why not - when in reality there is a pretty slim likelihood of them getting mortgages etc. 

What is an issue is when you're in your mid to late 30s and still living at home driving a decent motor!


----------



## 4d_dc2

when i was 27


----------



## fogulrs

22 and drive this


----------



## stevo260

To all the younger guys out there be patient work hard and all push yourselves to achieve more than is expected of you. I'm 40 and own a DS3 155thp and a 1996 Impreza running 343 bhp. The insurance on the scooby is £520 a year as im ald, b: have 11 years No Claims and c: no points. Life is about living work hard play harder lol oh and no I dont live with my parents he he married 16 yrs and own my own property. Remember never be jealous just see what makes you envious then work bloody hard to get it there is sooo much satisfaction in reaching your goals


----------



## BoostJunky86

fogulrs said:


> 22 and drive this


Looks nice!!


----------



## Burg194

42 drives an astra.


----------



## BoostJunky86

Wisey said:


> Am thinking the same thing. Do you younger guys have any savings, house etc? I know a few of my mates that are out buying new Audi's, BM's etc all on the never, never and always moaning about being skint :tumbleweed:
> 
> Am 22 and have always had OK cars for my age Saxo VTR, 106 Gti with ITB's, mk4 golf Gti and now 182 which is just about £600 to insure off the top of my head. Reasonable well paid job and have been working since I left school at 16.... And got enough saved up to buy a nicer car but I dont see the point, would rather put it towards getting a mortgaged rather then having a nice expensive car sitting outside my parents, or rented home.
> 
> But each to their own


Work hard, save hard, play hard!

Mines a second car, insurance is still 850 a year for 3000-5000 miles unlimited modification policy with agreed valuation.

So it can be done. And as long as I don't keep spending on it within the next 12 months I should be about where I needs to be to put my half of a deposit down (around 28k) but I don't touch it even for things I want that money is away in an account I cannot access bar in writing.

Helps having a company car to smoke around in daily. But I always always told work hard enough and you'll get what you want! I don't go out much my money goes on, car, detailing gear and me and the misses. Although I have to be careful which order I do it sometimes as it normally that order. She thinks its an affair lol!!

I'm proud of what I've got, worked hard for it. My Cossie fund started at 14, even when I bought my first car I didn't draw money from it!


----------



## Terryd367

I'm 30 and have a fiesta zetec s for my daily driver and a mitsubishi evo vi as my weekend toy


----------



## ScottHannah

21 and an astra SRI (1.9 CDTI)


----------



## CGRD

I'm 31 and have 3 very different cars:

Daily Driver: 2011 Landrover Discovery4
Garaged/weekend car: 2010 Vauxhall (Holden) VXR8
Runabout: 2005 Smart Roadster

See, very wide range lol. 0.7ltr to a 6.2ltr to a 4x4


----------



## Mark Chandler

Hitting 50 this year

Daily car, Volvo V40 on 02 plate, se td sport, so not that fast but fully loaded.
P & J, Aston Martin DB7 i6, very early one.
Track day wagon, scratch built locost with turbo blade engine, 200 BHP, ~420kg so very fast


----------



## dandg

I'm 25 and driving a 2009 Audi A4 3.0 Tdi V6 Quattro s-line.

pics to follow soon once it's had some Tlc as not long bought it and haven't had the time or weather!!


----------



## *rob*

26 and have a 2002 zafira gsi, modified like all of my cars, had vauxhalls since not long after I passed my test, been through diesel and v6 and now settled on turbo power


----------



## JenJen

Im 32
Current- 2006 A4 Cabriolet 3.0 V6 S-Line (Peteol)
On order- 2012 A4 3.0TDi V6 Quattro S-Line


----------



## Herby

32 and just got 2012 Merc e250 sport saloon. Needed the boot space


----------



## Benji471

Wisey said:


> Am thinking the same thing. Do you younger guys have any savings, house etc? I know a few of my mates that are out buying new Audi's, BM's etc all on the never, never and always moaning about being skint :tumbleweed:
> 
> Am 22 and have always had OK cars for my age Saxo VTR, 106 Gti with ITB's, mk4 golf Gti and now 182 which is just about £600 to insure off the top of my head. Reasonable well paid job and have been working since I left school at 16.... And got enough saved up to buy a nicer car but I dont see the point, would rather put it towards getting a mortgaged rather then having a nice expensive car sitting outside my parents, or rented home.
> 
> But each to their own


Im 23, Have had my house for 2 years now, owning not renting. In the house we have a Mini Cooper Park Lane, and a Honda Civic 1.8 Petrol. Deposit of £14k was saved by myself and partner and we still manage to have a nice life.

They way we looked at it was how much is a house going to cost to to run for us it was £1200 a month so we saved £1200 a month for a year simple. House deposit sorted if you cant do that you are never going to be able to afford a house.


----------



## rf860

just turned 21 and treated myself to a golf gti ed30


----------



## yanman

Im 27 i drive this daily, 1.4 civic










and this is my "toy" ive had it 7 years. 1.3 turbo


----------



## Buxton

I'm 21 and have a BMW 123d M-Sport Coupe


----------



## danga200

For a derv, these shift!


----------



## pharmed

First car @ 17 - 1.2 Clio - No pics sorry!

Second car @ 19 - Clio RSI. Kinda got the mod bug with this car 



















Third car @ 21 - Mercedes CLK 230Kompressor lightly modified again



















Fourth Car @ 23 - BMW 645ci - My favorite :devil:


----------



## Turkleton

That 6 series is a cracker, is it a 4.0 V8 or bigger?


----------



## Soul Hudson

Im 27 but mentally 64 and drive a 64 year old's automatic Jaaag.

Its all about the easy life.


----------



## pharmed

Turkleton said:


> That 6 series is a cracker, is it a 4.0 V8 or bigger?


4.4 V8 :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Was really funny reading my first post in this thread, nearly 7 years ago! :doublesho

Now I'm 30, and I drive this...










A Volvo S60 D5 SE (185). Now has over 160k on the clock, had it for nearly 6 years, and will never get rid of it. Great car 

When it is snowing, I drive this...










A Subaru Forester 2.0 X, great in the snow :thumb:


----------



## Kev_p_91

I'm 21 and drive a vauxhall Astra arctic.


----------



## purplechris

30 and this for the last 6 months and i love it










Before in descending order since 18

Mercedes C220 AMG Sport
Citron C2 VTS Cube
Mini JCW Checkmate
Punto Diesel
Orion RS Turbo
Clio 1.2


----------



## Danny_Leeds

21 and drive Mitsubishi lancer


----------



## luke123

20 and drive a astra VXR black


----------



## Bratwurst

Was it not an Escort RS Turbo, I'm pretty sure there was no Orion RS Turbo?


----------



## purplechris

Lorenzo said:


> Was it not an Escort RS Turbo, I'm pretty sure there was no Orion RS Turbo?


I think your right there wasnt

Had RS T kit and Turbo conversion from turbo technics


----------



## Shariain

33 Audi a3 3.2v6 quattro


----------



## Bratwurst

purplechris said:


> I think your right there wasnt
> 
> Had RS T kit and Turbo conversion from turbo technics


Oof :doublesho Nice :car:


----------



## purplechris

Lorenzo said:


> Oof :doublesho Nice :car:


It was many years ago only gave 600 for it too gutted that it got scrapped while I was on holiday would be worth tons now


----------



## Bratwurst

It certainly would. Look on the bright side though, at least you had the experience and car in the first place.  :car:


----------



## JamieBeeston

I took a few more photos the other day..
Dont worry - its getting a full detailing session in a few weeks.


----------



## pharmed

^ wow.


----------



## kolarn

48, slk amg sport


----------



## Jammy J

Nevermind the car... that house!! gorgeous.


----------



## Tsubodai

Lol. I want to cry:doublesho


----------



## rob_vrs

JamieBeeston said:


> I took a few more photos the other day..
> Dont worry - its getting a full detailing session in a few weeks.


Nice to see a proper car being used properly 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bratwurst

One can only wonder at that car's vaginal magnetism. :argie: :thumb:


----------



## MattDoleman

21 and I drive a Mk6.5 Fiesta Zetec S


----------



## tamkingho200

31 Championship White Civic Type R


----------



## ColinG

37 Jaguar 03 X-Type 3.0 sport and mrs has Vectra 08 Vectra SRi.

Previous motors
StreetKa (wifes clearly)
Vectra 1.8 LSi
Sierra 1.8 estate
300 ZX twin turbo
Sierra 2.9 GLS 4x4
Mark 1 Fiesta 1.1, full Super sport conversion.


----------



## chunkytfg

THats both fantastic and a shame all at the same time! A shame to see such an iconic car in such a state but also awesome to know it is being used as originally intended.


----------



## BelgianR26

24 and i drive a vw Polo 1.4tdi (dialy/105hp) and à megane r26 (weekend 255 hp)


----------



## rhys78

20 and i drive a mk1 focus RS


----------



## Burg194

rhys78 said:


> 20 and i drive a mk1 focus RS


That is stunning mate:thumb:


----------



## carl robson

40 BMW e36 318is coupe


Sent from a better phone than the last one.


----------



## Specus

41 and drive a Fiesta Zetec Mk 7.

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mr479

23, passat cc


----------



## WhiteRoc_170

I'm 20 and I drive a Vw scirocco 2.0 tdi 170


----------



## 20vKarlos

22 vauxhall SH**fira I mean Zafira!


----------



## Mrizzle

30, Peugeot RCZ 156 GT


----------



## hmsilset

36 next month.Driving Mitsubishi Lancer EVO 9.


----------



## addzSE

25 and driving a 2000 plate Lexus GS300


----------



## piston_warrior

I'm 22 and drive a Corsa VXR


----------



## angel1449

im 31 and drive this cdti


----------



## Jai

28 and just bought a 13 plate Audi A4


----------



## MINIMark

When I was 17 I got my Clio DCi 80 - loved it, cheap motoring at it's best, 60+mpg in town!










19 now and have my wee MINI One, insurance was only £550 this year which I don't think is bad for a 5 year old car!










Now eyeing up a Countryman/1 Series :driver:


----------



## Bratwurst

Like you say, good result on the insurance for the Mini there man :thumb:


----------



## Fuzzybrush

I'm 57....................... am I still allowed to :car: Currently driving a Citroen C5 2.7 HDi V6 Exclusive, not detailed enough yet:buffer:


----------



## chrisgreen

MINIMark said:


> 19 now and have my wee MINI One, insurance was only £550 this year which I don't think is bad for a 5 year old car!


That's a great result and I'm extremely pleased for you, but how? Insurance companies seem to be absolutely hammering people your age, especially when they are driving nice, desirable cars like a Mini.


----------



## Craigswinton

22 and got seat ibiza fr. I have found it cheap for insurance.


----------



## axnxdxy

23 and have a Renault Megane R26. 

Considering either a Clio Trophy or 306 Rallye and the dreaded mortgage instead though.


----------



## TJenkos

I'll go the whole hog here and here is my last 5 1/2 years.

2007 - Rover Mini










2008, Aged 18 - MG ZR










2008, Aged 18 - Honda VFR400 NC30, had an argument with a tree..










2009, Aged 19 - Seat Ibiza Cupra










2009, Aged 19 - VW Polo Coupe (this lasted 2 months!)










2009 - Bit of a project that died off










2009, Aged 19 - Yamaha R6 (03)










2010, Aged 20 - BMW Mini Cooper










2010, aged 20 - Yamaha R6 (58)










2011, Aged 21 - BMW MINI Cooper S










2012, Aged 22 - Suzuki GSXR 600 Track Bike (current)










2012, Aged 22 - Seat Leon FR (current)


----------



## Wazhalo31

Age 36 Honda civic 1.6 cdti. Triimph Tiger 800, Honda CBR 600 2001 and Finally a renault kangoo van for my part time valeting.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bratwurst

Wow TJenkos, you've had some cracking machinery! :thumb:

Some of my all time favourites in there :argie::driver: :devil:

Good work man :thumb:


----------



## swins89

23, mk2 focus rs and mk4 Astra sri turbo


----------



## MINIMark

Lorenzo said:


> Like you say, good result on the insurance for the Mini there man :thumb:


:thumb:



chrisgreen said:


> That's a great result and I'm extremely pleased for you, but how? Insurance companies seem to be absolutely hammering people your age, especially when they are driving nice, desirable cars like a Mini.


1 year's NCB, didn't earn any in my first year driving as I was a second driver. Insured for 8000 miles a year, social and commuting and got Mum and two cousin's named on the policy as well (37 + 39)! Same policy without the NCB was £1200 last year!


----------



## danwel

33, Mazda 3 MPS


----------



## jan1111

20 driving a 2011 type S


----------



## SheffSean

I'm 47 and drive a mk2 Mondeo estate in silver.


Sean.


----------



## Zetec-al

I'm 19 and drive a 2007 Fiesta ST!


----------



## RhysT21

Im 21 and drive Bmw 320d E90 Remapped


----------



## taylor8

30 currently Insignia VXR


----------



## Brooklands

39 and I have these 2;










'96 Saab 9000 Aero - Abbott stage 1










'01 Saab 9-3 Aero - Abbott stage 4


----------



## Cab2cos

I'm 46years young. I drive a escort cosworth


----------



## jonmaddock

26 and I drive a black golf mk5 gti edition 30


----------



## Dannbodge

23 and BMW 328i Coupe


----------



## jgy6000

25 and drive a vw Passat 2.0 tdi and a bmw e39 M5


----------



## thunderpantz

25 and drive a '56 Plate Vauxhall Signum (with a few little mods)


----------



## piston_warrior

Thunderpantz was I talking to you on Sunday about your new fridge?


----------



## thunderpantz

matthewt23 said:


> Thunderpantz was I talking to you on Sunday about your new fridge?


You certainly was


----------



## PeanuckleJive

23, Mondeo ST220


----------



## evanhartshorne

41

Honda CTR EP3 30th anniversary
Aprilia RSV 1000 R


----------



## LeadFarmer

41 and this...


----------



## chriswebby

What ploish is used on red cars so they dont fade?


----------



## LeadFarmer

chriswebby said:


> What ploish is used on red cars so they dont fade?


Wrong section mate, try posting elsewhere.


----------



## unimatrix1

Age 25 and drive this beaut....


----------



## Singeon

LeadFarmer said:


> 41 and this...


Would love a defender, particularly like the snow photo!

Alas I am 29 and drive a fairly run of the mill 06 Honda civic 1.8 I-vtec.


----------



## Puntoboy

I'm 30 (birthday 2 weeks ago) and my daily driver is a Volvo V60 RDesign










Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CGRD

Im 33 and these are me and the Wife's (30) fleet










Mitsubishi ASX 4x4 Black Edition (ours)
Smart Roadster (mine)
Vauxhall Astra Coupe (the wife's)
Vauxhall VXR8 (mine)
Vauxhall Insignia (the father in laws lol)
Porsche 924 (the wife's)


----------



## sixspeed

34 and fleet consists of:

2006 Z4M Coupe (track toy)
2009 Audi RS6 (daily)
2005 Ford Ka (girlfriend's)
2001 VW Bora V5 Highline (need to get rid!)



Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pooma

38, VW EOS TDi Sport, the wife is 36 and drives a 1.25 Fiesta Studio.


----------



## Rollini

20, Vauxhall Astra Vxr Nurburgring Edition


----------



## SheffSean

47, and I will be driving this as from next Saturday, a 2.2 tdci 2010 mk4 titanium x sport Mondeo estate.









Sean.


----------



## Johnny_B

im 22 and drive a 1.4 2010 ford fiesta and from 18th of june ill be driving a 2012 polo 1.4


----------



## milner3226

21 (22 in exactly a months time) and i drive a 1.0 Ecoboost 125 fiesta zetec s.


----------



## Ian m

I'm 33 and I drive these at the moment.


----------



## BryceFFC

21, jcw mini


----------



## MA3RC

23 and I drive a Limited Edition Ford Fiesta S1600


----------



## bigbadjay

25 and have these two










1.4 TSI SEAT Leon Sport (mine) 2011
1.4 vauxhall Corsa SXI (for GF and grubby jobs) 2009


----------



## aimyv6

yanman said:


> Im 27 i drive this daily, 1.4 civic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this is my "toy" ive had it 7 years. 1.3 turbo


Is that a Toyota glanza?


----------



## ScoobyDoo555

I'm 39 and drive this -










Carrera 4


----------



## Tank.

im 27 and i drive a freaking 1.2 corsa :|









and my works toy


----------



## Metalstorm

22, First car, BMW 3 series 325D coupe 3L


----------



## Makalu

47 and this old thing...


----------



## Gsi-Scotty

29 and have a 3.2 vec b gsi in Persia red


----------



## Ryanjdover

29

And I drive this beastie....










Love my VXR!


----------



## Walshe_ian

27 had it nearly 3 years


----------



## c j h

20 and a b5 s4.


----------



## rob_vrs

c j h said:


> 20 and a b5 s4.


Would I of seen this in Doncaster last week?


----------



## Shauna

21 and a Mini


----------



## minibbb

27
This:







And this:


----------



## ian68

45 yrs . Rcz 200gt


----------



## c j h

rob_vrs said:


> Would I of seen this in Doncaster last week?


Yeah probably Rob, that's where I'm from.


----------



## angel1449

Makalu said:


> 47 and this old thing...


god i love these, stunning car bud


----------



## Grunty

26 and a Hawk Eye Impreza STI in white.


----------



## Waylander-A4

52 and this old thing








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lcfcdan

20 and my Fiesta ST


----------



## KeithOPC

29 and drive a Subaru Impreza STI type uk


----------



## TonyH38

I am am a 74 year old with an Audi A3 1-6 TDI sport in boring silver


----------



## Brad33

33 and Merc SLK 250 AMG SPORT CDI


----------



## Jammy J

^ Nice car and very flash lol. I do fancy a convertible next time.


----------



## Mrizzle

Brad33 said:


> 33 and Merc SLK 250 AMG SPORT CDI
> View attachment 31828


That's stunning. Love the deepness in that shade of blue. Wow!


----------



## 123stevevw

27 and have company car (current one is the blue vRS in the background of second pic). My personal car is this Tiger S6



















Did pics work???!


----------



## pooma

^^^^
I can't see 'em fella.

I'm 38 and driving an EOS.


----------



## Jammy J

P3NG said:


>


Wow now that is what im talking about :thumb:

That's stunning!


----------



## rf860

Jammy J said:


> Wow now that is what im talking about :thumb:
> 
> That's stunning!


What he said^^ Dream car.


----------



## c j h

Now that is something to be proud of. Jealous much


----------



## HAVEN40

The big 40 next month and I drive this.


----------



## bigfoot007

47 and drive a Porsche Cayenne Turbo


----------



## Byers

21 , Ibiza cupra


----------



## bigbadjay

Nice boc!


----------



## clarkey1269

23 and drive a race blue VRS


----------



## Mikey093

I started off with a couple of peds, had a gilera runner vx125



Then when I passed my test at 18 I got a Vauxhall corsa sxi and loved it 



I loved it that much I thought maybe the predecessor corsa will be fun to drive so I wanted nova and I found this on ebay at a steal :doublesho









Believe it or not it does drive and handle better than the corsa.
I am wanting to sell my nova pretty soon and am undecided on what to go for. I am feeling the 1.5 TD nova but that's if I find a good condition one


----------



## jambojames

2004 age 18 mg zr 105


2004 age 18 mg zr mk2 


2007 age 21 Audi TT 225 


2010 age 24 BMW 530i msport



2013 Audi S5 4.2 v8


----------



## Mikey093

I quite like the TT James!


----------



## jambojames

Mikey093 said:


> I quite like the TT James!


Thanks Mikey it was a great car problem free unlike the BMW lol


----------



## dave89

I'm 24 and ride this during the week









And this on weekend


----------



## Mikey093

jambojames said:


> Thanks Mikey it was a great car problem free unlike the BMW lol


Back to Audi I see good choice :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW

I am 45 and drive a Mk3 VW Golf TDi


----------



## deano93tid

Almost 24 and have a Saab 9-3 SS 1.9 TID brought it when I was 19 so dying to get a new motor hopefully it will be this year if not next for sure.


----------



## IanGC

34 and I drive a Fiesta I bought new 160,000 miles ago in 1998 

A puma I bought on a whim for next to nothing about 18 months ago.
Also got a Cmax for sensible people and dog hauling duties .


----------



## taffy

40 and I drive an Astra Gtc Sri


----------



## Rundie

46 and I currently drive; BMW X5 40d (2010)
Toyota Supra (UK) 6 speed twin turbo (1995)
Mitsubishi Warrior Pick-up (2005)
The Supra i've owned for 12yrs and rarely sees the light of day


----------



## imf1990

Age 17 Astra Mk 4 1.4L



Age 18 - 1994 BMW 316i



Age 19 - 1.6L TDI Fiesta Zetec S



Age 20 - BMW 118d M sport Coupe



Age 22 - BMW 330i M sport Convertible


----------



## WEIR_SJ

Age: 37
Cars: VW BORA V6 4MOTION & MKII VW GOLF G.T.i 16v


----------



## Lloyd71

I'm 27 and I drive a Mazda RX-8, although previously I have had nothing but tiny engined hatchbacks!


----------



## possul

And now have a tiny engined sports car


----------



## matt.allen123

I'm 19 and I drive a ford fiesta mk7.5 ztec in white


----------



## wickedredvtr

26 and drive an Audi A5 Black Edition


----------



## Cookies

39 and I've got a Seat Exeo 2.0 tdi Sport - living the dream lmao...


----------



## Billigmeister

38 and Merc e220 estate......a grandads car!!!!


----------



## Ryboy_23

22 audi a4 aruba blue 2.0tdi


----------



## rob_vrs

Ryboy_23 said:


> 22 audi a4 aruba blue 2.0tdi


and a golf  haha


----------



## Ryboy_23

Yer and a golf and a punto dependent on the mood and what's first off the drive lol


----------



## Hardsworth

31 and I drive a Ibiza Sport tdi (Izzy)


----------



## Lloyd71

possul said:


> And now have a tiny engined sports car


That's very true actually, the Wankel engine is fairly small. 231hp is a bit better than the 60 something I had before though.


----------



## rob_vrs

Ryboy_23 said:


> Yer and a golf and a punto dependent on the mood and what's first off the drive lol


Thats like me except just mine and mums scirocco as cant afford insurance on Aygo as a named driver, I know doesn't make sense but true haha


----------



## Ryboy_23

rob_vrs said:


> Thats like me except just mine and mums scirocco as cant afford insurance on Aygo as a named driver, I know doesn't make sense but true haha


Brother in law is looking at an Aygo for his first car he passed on Wednesday how would you rate it rob ?


----------



## rob_vrs

Ryboy_23 said:


> Brother in law is looking at an Aygo for his first car he passed on Wednesday how would you rate it rob ?


For a cheap run around cant complain at all and should be bomb proof think my dads has done about 8,000 and nothing wrong yet


----------



## Lloyd71

Ryboy_23 said:


> Brother in law is looking at an Aygo for his first car he passed on Wednesday how would you rate it rob ?


They're good little cars, very cheap to run, but avoid the auto as it's bloody awful; my fiancee used to have one.


----------



## Wisey

23, just got a VW Bora TDI (130) Highline, for a cheap run about.

Time to save for a mortgage/house properly now


----------



## should_do_more

Lloyd71 said:


> They're good little cars, very cheap to run, but avoid the auto as it's bloody awful; my fiancee used to have one.


Agreed, unless it has had the upgrades done. Hated ours, would still prefer manual but the fix they did a few years ago has made it a lot better.

Costs nothing to run, insure, fill up, fix, you get the picture. Ours was the first auto in the uk, apart from the rubbish box which eventually got sorted, no issues.


----------



## alan_mcc

19 years old

Drive a mk4 golf gti :thumb:


----------



## Wingnuts

I'm 29 and drive a Hyundai coupe siii in sky blue metallic love it


----------



## davidlewis26

29 zafira vxr


----------



## Vote 4 Pedro

47  and drive Audi A3 and a Ford Focus :car:


----------



## wacky

38, Golf GTi Ed 30


----------



## stnilsson

55, Fiat Panda 100Hp, Alfa Romeo Spider 96, Alfa Romeo 156 GTA and a Ferrari 360.
Yes I do like italian cars


----------



## Porsche 993

25 and i drive a range rover and porsche 993 (thinking about trading with audi s8 or maserati quattroporte)


----------



## Clancy

20, did have an RS Clio and a mk3 golf GTI anniversary but sold them both 

Currently only got my K5 Suzuki GSXR 600


----------



## Tansu

23, Mercedes CLK 350


----------



## Jammy J

Any pics of the motors guys?



Porsche 993 said:


> 25 and i drive a range rover and porsche 993 (thinking about trading with audi s8 or maserati quattroporte)


What do you do?


----------



## VXR.Tom

23 - Corsa VXR Nurburgring Edition :


----------



## Onrcnn

I'am 28 and abusing this ;


----------



## 11alan111

57 drive a saab 9-3 vector sport estate 1.9tdi


----------



## Cab2cos

46. Drive a 1992 ford escort cosworth :thumb: and I love it.


----------



## Cab2cos

Why doesn't my pic come up please


----------



## Bratwurst

Try hosting your image on imageshack or photobucket etc. and paste in the link/code into your post.
Imageshack do a cool wee tool called Imageshack Uploader which makes it very easy.


----------



## Clancy

oh ok if were doing photos too 

this is my GSXR:



this is the RS clio I had, such a good car, looking for something new at the minute


----------



## Bratwurst

Lovely bike! :argie: :devil: :thumb:

Where did you get your Transformers sticker from?


----------



## Clancy

cheers buddy, it was on it when i bought it  I presume ebay or something


----------



## Bratwurst

:wall: Doh, simple answer really lol :lol: - I'll go have a looky  :thumb:


----------



## PTR101

I'm not far off 23 now and in order, i've had the following:

1) '97 Clio
2) '95 Corsa
3) 57 Corsa
4) 53 MG ZR
5) 56 Renault Megane
6) 06 Ford Focus
*7) 95 Volvo 850 T5R*
*8) '90 Volkswagen Type 25 Crew Cab* 
9) '97 Ford Fiesta Van
10) '97 Jaguar XJ
*11) 13 Corsa*

The ones in *bold* are the ones I still own.


----------



## Bratwurst

Wouldn't mind seeing a pic of your T5R


----------



## PTR101

Lorenzo said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing a pic of your T5R


As requested:










On track at Cadwell Park


















Strangely, as it's my favourite car i've ever owned, I don't have that many photos of it...


----------



## bugsplat

32. bmw 320d msport touring and freelander 2 XS


----------



## Tansu

Pics of my (23) CLK 350
















Greetz from Germany


----------



## Porsche 993

Jammy J said:


> Any pics of the motors guys?
> 
> What do you do?


Lol i have my own landscaping business, hard work so i rewarded myself with something :lol:


----------



## composite

I'm 27,driving an Audi A3 1997 1.8 20v turbo,currently being tuned to 300bhp,also driving my other half's Focus st


----------



## Steve Saunders

I'm 26, driving a Golf GTI Edition 30.


----------



## rf860

Steve Saunders said:


> I'm 26, driving a Golf GTI Edition 30.


Nice edition


----------



## Steve Saunders

Cheers mate. Ignore the bike, only picture I had available. :thumb:


----------



## composite

my audi


----------



## The Potato King

I started driving a little bit late...More than making up for it though 

25. VW Bora
26. BMW 320d
28. Audi A5 3.0 Tdi Quattro (my current squeeze)

The BMW was lethal in the snow a few years back (Managed at least one 180 spin and a few bum twitching power slides. Come to think of it it was kinda fun... :tumbleweed Quattro has been amazing in snow and heavy rain, makes me want more of it!


----------



## Bruce865

21 forum runcorn in my baby Beamer. Almost swapped mine in for a a4 almost exactly the same!


----------



## dutch

i 'm 43 and drive a grand cherokee 5,2 liter v8


----------



## CaptainKirk95

17 and drive this


----------



## Kimo

I'm 20 and have this, until next week


----------



## TomSinclair

27


----------



## PugIain

Nice Datsun.
I'm 32 and no longer drive a 407 X line. I now drive a 58 plate 407 136 GT saloon.
With an interior that matches RP's favourite pants.


----------



## TomKennedy

I'm 22 and drive this 








Also share this with my dad


----------



## Sirmally2

PugIain said:


> I now drive a 58 plate 407 136 GT saloon.
> With an interior that matches RP's favourite pants.


Mmmmmm, Red Leather..... :argie:


----------



## Twisterboy

30 years old and drive a 61 plate Yaris SR.

Davy


----------



## Powerff

*27 and driving my real love A6  My first post by the way *

Full paint correction done:
ChGuys 2 step polish
3m Ultrafina finish
Jet Seal + Dodo Juice Orange Crush.
Gtechnique C5 on the windscreen, 
Plastidipped mat black alloys and front grill.
All comments welcome )


----------



## slim_boy_fat

66 [as of tomorrow], and been driving this since early July - e60 530i


----------



## James Bagguley

32, '04 Civic Type S, also got a 6N2 GTI outside the house collecting leaves


----------



## Tomm

22

225 Quattro TT
E46 325 Coupe 
1967 MKII Morris cooper 

Will throw some photos up in a bit


----------



## ArcticVXR

40 and drive a Mercedes-Benz C Coupe for work.

Drive this for fun...


----------



## Andyg_TSi

I'm 40 and had a few cars over the years. Passed my test in 1991.

Ive had 2 Austin/Rover Montego's, a Rover 214 SEi, 2 Ford Fiesta 1.25 Zetec's, a Ford Puma 1.7, A Ford Focus and I currently drive this SEAT Leon:


----------



## bmw72

41 years. BMW E46 320D 2003 Touring


----------



## Steve Burnett

I'm 33 and have a 2013 plate X5 and a 2011 120d.

Best car was at 21 when I had an FD3S RX7.


----------



## Mattwilko92

21 and ive owned:
56' Peugeot 207 VTi
10' Ford Fiesta Zetec S
59' BMW 118d M-Sport
62' Audi A1 TFSI (185ps) Black Edition <<<< Currently driving


----------



## AlexST500

I'm 23 and drive a '72 Chevy Nova SS (Fitted with a 396) and a 2007 Focus ST500 MR290 - which is currently for sale.


----------



## mk2glenn

19 and this Toyota Altezza RS200 is the subject of my abuse


----------



## 636

24 , I drive a 2003 VW Mk4 R32 golf, 2008 VW transporter and a 2006 Kawasaki ninja 636 (although that sits in the garage and gets ridden about 4 times a year to keep it mint lol)


----------



## S22TUW

I'm 22 and drive an Astra GTC VXR :argie:


----------



## Ducky

That Chevy Nova is just PIMP!


----------



## Snowy172

I'm 31 and drive a clio 172


----------



## rob_vrs

22 and recently picked up my new octavia vrs


----------



## valkyr

28 and drive an old VW Golf V Gti (2005).


----------



## Andrew Goacher

23 & drive a Focus mk3 zetec.


----------



## Puntoboy

I'm 30 and I drive a Jaguar XF Sportbrake.


----------



## Rowan83

30, just bought a BMW M135i, it really is amazing.


----------



## LSpec

35, mazda 3, and also have a FTO MIVEC


----------



## Willows-dad

Just changed, so now 34 and drive a subaru impreza wrx sti wr1. I can finally afford to insure all the cars I wanted when I was young!


----------



## Spilz

I'm 25 and I drive this, it's got 5 years on me!


----------



## Drewie

21. 
A 91 mx5
An 89 mk2 golf GTI
A 91 Corrado.


----------



## nsanity

30 and cruising about in a 2013 BMW 640d


----------



## Bradders

20 and got a 2013 Fiesta ST in Molten Orange


----------



## smiler1207

31 with 2013 white Kia ceed 1.6 CDTI...I know boring right? not as boring as an astra or focus tho!


----------



## Slabs

21 and an Audi A1 glacier white.


----------



## JBirchy

I'm 26 and I've just ordered a brand new Mk7 Golf GTI


----------



## mouthyman

24 and this BMW E60


BMW E60 Graffiti Tunnel by e60matt, on Flickr


----------



## Blanco92

21 with a SEAT Ibiza 1.2... Wait for it... 64bhp!!!

But I haven't rolled it or hit anyone in it which can't be said for the vast majority of my friends.


----------



## Harry1212

22 and a Mk1 Skoda Fabia VRS


----------



## Rowan83

Blanco92 said:


> 21 with a SEAT Ibiza 1.2... Wait for it... 64bhp!!!
> 
> But I haven't rolled it or hit anyone in it which can't be said for the vast majority of my friends.


When I was 21 I had a 60bhp Ford KA, it's not a good idea do have too much BHP when your still learning, no offence


----------



## Rayner

22, Impreza Gx wagon :thumb:


----------



## Rod

Not sure if I should answer haha

I am 33 already and drive a VW Golf GTI


----------



## Sicskate

I'm 26, I now drive a 307 1.4hdi, remapped to 104bhp. This is due to starting a family and saving to get on the property market in the future. 

I've had punto gts' for years, as well as a 206 gti180, 205gti as well as plenty of other sheeters.


----------



## CGRD

32 and a VXR8 6.2 V8


----------



## JMorty

25 Evo V


----------



## Adi_328

I'm 29 and I drive Audi A4 cabriolet 2.0tdi S-line


----------



## Adi_328




----------



## Harry1212

Harry1212 said:


> 22 and a Mk1 Skoda Fabia VRS


----------



## PugIain

Changed my car a little while back, so..
33 and a 58 plate 407 GT multimedia saloon in thorium grey with wine leather.. Just about to tick 37k. One previous Welsh owner. Bought in Bristol after an epic road trip lol.


----------



## Maggi200

Jeez. I always assumed you were about 60! You must be the youngest Peugeot fan? Do you also drive at 45 everywhere?


----------



## PugIain

maggi133 said:


> Jeez. I always assumed you were about 60! You must be the youngest Peugeot fan? Do you also drive at 45 everywhere?


Correction, I'm a fan of big Peugeots. You can keep the little cars for the girls. 
And yes, sometimes I do drive everywhere at 45. Unless I'm in a 30. What's the rush, I like seat warmers


----------



## muzzer

*uses Jedi mind trick* my age is not important, i'm not the person you are looking for


Car: skoda octavia 1.9 tdi, tremble at it's mighty 105bhp, stand aside as it wheezes past sounding like the motoring equivalent of an asthma patient.


----------



## deano93tid

Just got my new car a few days ago.

24, E92 325D M sport with all the toys


----------



## Autogeek

I am 19 I have a few cars ill post pics tomorrow but here's the list.
2005 Roush mustang
2007 Triumph Daytona 675
2008 Chevy Cobalt
2014 Subaru BRZ (Picked up this past weekend)


----------



## alexjb

I think I've posted in this before but age and cars change!

I'm 20 and drive this...



It's a 2013 Mini Cooper S Coupe. 
Lots of John Cooper Works bits, including: Aero kit, JCW wheels, JCW interior, JCW steering wheel, JCW GP2 diffuser and a straight through JCW exhaust 

Some seriously nice cars on here by the way!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

maggi133 said:


> Jeez. I always assumed you were about 60! You must be the youngest Peugeot fan? Do you also drive at 45 everywhere?


I'm 29 and I have a 407 as well! It's not my car as such, as in it's an auction purchase to sell on, but now the Freelander has gone, this'll do us over winter :thumb:

I'd better update this, I've still got the Porsche, I've acquired said 407sw, and a Mercedes CLK230K cabrio to replace my CLK430 coupe that rotted away :lol: (It's a feature, they all do it) and the Freelander has now gone, but to a friend, so I still see it around. The question is, what do I change it for? I think we'll keep the 407 till next year then see.

What I really want is a Lexus RX400h, but I haven't squared it with her majesty yet... :doublesho


----------



## -Jamie-

I'm 23 tomorrow and have owned a Megane RS250 for the past year and a bit


----------



## Greg0986

19 and drive a 207 1.4 vti with a massive 95bhp as my first car. How are some people on here driving 911's and GTI's at my age?!?!

Anyway, here she is:


----------



## N2eav

I am 27 and have just took purchase at the weekend another skoda which is a vrs octavia vrs and love it


----------



## Mozzer24

34 years old and that's my baby !


----------



## RisingPower

PugIain said:


> Correction, I'm a fan of big Peugeots. You can keep the little cars for the girls.
> And yes, sometimes I do drive everywhere at 45. Unless I'm in a 30. What's the rush, I like seat warmers


Get a move on old timer, some of us move faster than stannah stairways


----------



## Wout_RS

25 and second car is a 207 1.6 HDI sport
with a whopping 110 wild horses 

In belgium I can't get a better car (bhp/kW) at my age without being bankrupted 
One year waiting and then all those laws disappear


----------



## ianrobbo1

57 and drive a 2005 14 tdci Fiesta, top speed about 105 



OH!! and I ride a Honda Super blackbird!!top speed 179


----------



## cleaningfreak

29 and i just added another motor to my collection 2003 E46 320d sport in silver and auto


----------



## jay_bmw

25 & this is my 320d highline coupe.


----------



## WP-UK

jay_bmw said:


> 25 & this is my 320d highline coupe.


The more I see your car the more I love it!


----------



## jay_bmw

WP-UK said:


> The more I see your car the more I love it!


thanks mate! Currently not got it due to it having a cracked Alloy :wall:

miss it


----------



## Avnt

30 a4 avant in black


----------



## JimboRRS

At 66 I am probably one of the oldest on here! I drive a Jaguar XK 5.0 litre, 385 bhp 0 - 60 5.2 seconds and currently 15.7 smiles to the gallon !! Who says you can't have fun when you get old!


----------



## rkelly113

JimboRRS said:


> At 66 I am probably one of the oldest on here! I drive a Jaguar XK 5.0 litre, 385 bhp 0 - 60 5.2 seconds and currently 15.7 smiles to the gallon !! Who says you can't have fun when you get old!


Sweet! Maybe some day i will have one! Oh yeah!

I drive 330i, 0-60 6.1 secs, 272 bhp. Love every bit of it! 33yrs old.


----------



## MattDoleman

22 and I'm currently driving a Stage 3 Regal Tuned Arctic Corsa VXR!


----------



## rkelly113

@MattDoleman, your car looks great! When i was 22 i had a ford fiesta 1.6D. It was pink until i got some t-cut to it!


----------



## MattDoleman

Cheers mate! My first car was a Red Mk5 Fiesta, but the snow/ice claimed that one


----------



## rkelly113

I had a few near misses in my fiesta with the snow! My handbrake was pretty good


----------



## R7KY D

Had a CLK last time I posted in this , Now I have a E93 Convertible 330i with a couple of mods , I'll be 44 next week


----------



## Inked

35 and drive a 2011 Audi A4 Black Edition 2.0TDI quattro and a 2008 Ford Focus Titanium 2.0


















Unfortunately my wife decided to scrape the focus along the corner of a wall last week so it no longer looks quite as pristine.


----------



## Sasquatch1976

37. Have imported a German E class W 211


----------



## sheebs

20 years old and currently on my 6th car which is a Mini One 1.6 Manual










Passed when i was 18 and previous cars - 
1st Car 2006 Corsa 1.2 SXI Manual









2nd Car 58 Plate Micra Tekna 1.2 Manual









3rd Car 60 Plate Audi A3 Diesel Manual









4th Car 12 Plate Audi A4 S Line 2.0 Diesel Auto









5th Car 60 Plate Audi A5 2.7 Diesel Auto


----------



## cole_scirocco

22 and got a Corsa D Limited Edition


----------



## Benn

Lucky man^

I'm 32 and drive a Vauxhall Nova.... With almost every component modified..


----------



## TonyH38

JimboRRS said:


> At 66 I am probably one of the oldest on here! I drive a Jaguar XK 5.0 litre, 385 bhp 0 - 60 5.2 seconds and currently 15.7 smiles to the gallon !! Who says you can't have fun when you get old!


No not the oldest I beat you by 9years:driver:


----------



## rf860

21.

Golf mk7 GTD


----------



## DLGWRX02

Lets go back some years and see how I've come along.

16, 89' Suzuki ts50x
17, 83' Yamaha XT 250, 95' DT125R, 90' RD350ypvs

18, passed test, 1988 Ford Sapphire RS Cosworth 2wd, 250bhp


For the purists out there you will notice it had the Ford RS skirts, due to thieving skum stealing the orignals one night!

19, 89' fiat uno turbo, no pic. 165bhp.

19, 97' Puegeot 406 1.9td, 90bhp, Jukebox on wheals with over 155db of stereo (drowned out the diesel knocking..lol)


23, 98' Peugeot 406 3.0 v6 215bhp


29, 98' Honda VTR1000 firestorm


29, 51' Subaru WRX Impreza, 288bhp 300ftlb


31, 55' Subaru Forester STi 325bhp, 370ftlb


Currently
34, 55' Audi S4 Cabriolet. 344bhp, 300 ftlb


----------



## Masonz

I am 19 and just in the last month swapped from this










To this  I am loving it at the moment


----------



## cyberstretch

Benn said:


> Lucky man^
> 
> I'm 32 and drive a Vauxhall Nova.... With almost every component modified..


Great car fella. Respect to the retro car owners. I want that engine bay too - soooooo clean and tidy !


----------



## Crafoo

33 (well in less than 3 weeks I will be) and here is what I'm driving

It's a 2010 Speed Blue Mk2 Seat Leon Cupra R (265bhp)


----------



## 123stevevw

Previous cars:

95 N Pug 106 1.0
98 S Toyota Starlet 1.3
74 P VW Bay Window Camper 1.6
73 L VW Beetle 1.6
93 K VW Polo G40
93 K VW Golf Sportline
02/02 Renault Clio 172
Q plated Tiger Six kit car

I'm now 28 and currently have a company car and a VW T5 which I'm converting to a camper


----------



## clarkey1269

went from this



to these...

daily!









toy!


----------



## Benn

cyberstretch said:


> Great car fella. Respect to the retro car owners. I want that engine bay too - soooooo clean and tidy !


Thank you very much, bay is getting a bit more tidying at the mo... Less is more and all that...


----------



## STUOOBY

im 26.

first car at 18 was a 96 ford escort 1.6
2000 vauxhall corsa 1.0
2008 citroen c2 vts 1.6
2006 ford fiesta 1.25
2009 vauxhall corsa vxr 1.6 turbo
2010 volkswagen polo bluemotion 1.2
2006 subaru impreza wrx hawkeye 2.5
2000 porsche 911 carrera 3.4 and a 2005 vauxhall corsa 1.3 tdci , both at present


----------



## Grant.

I am 25 now and drive a MY01 AP1 S2000, and ride a 2003 K3 GSXR.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

I'm 24 and currently own a Mini Cooper S. Within the next 4-5 months I'm hoping to either buy a Mk2 Focus RS, or a Evo 9 FQ360/8 FQ400 (if I can find a decent one).

I've previously owned a 1.2 Clio (first car) and 1.8 16v Clio in Naples Red with Williams Clio wheels sprayed white.


----------



## s29nta

40 yrs and this is the daily


----------



## ardenvxr

26 years old

my vxr


----------



## DOBE

40 years old, this is my daily. Civic Type R Championship White Edition.


----------



## kallum_m

Just turned 19

Polo 6r 1.2tdi match 61plate candy white (just got rid before christmas due to problems)
Polo 6r 1.2tdi match 61plate nimbus grey hopefully this is more reliable


----------



## titanflux

I posted many moons who, but now I have a Jag XFS and I'm now 40!


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

titanflux said:


> I posted many moons who, but now I have a Jag XFS and I'm now 40!


They say life starts at 40


----------



## Mark R5

I'm 28 years old.

Previously owned:

An R reg Fiat Punto
A W reg Ford Focus
A 56 plate Ford Focus
A 56 plate Ford Fiesta ST and...

Currently drive my beloved Focus ST:


----------



## CGRD

Now 33 and a VXR8










Ive read this thread from the beginning (yes I'm bored) and I'm amazed younger people would choose to drive a micra?! Each to their own, but really ???


----------



## craigeh123

Reading this thread is depressing me . 
At 16 ts50x
17rg125f
19vfr400nc30
20 another vfr400 
24 Honda fireblade 

25 blade and a rover 214
26 blade and 306
28 mg zr diesel in xpower grey and a husky 610 supermoto 

Im 31 stuck in a 1.4 mg zr due to writing the diesel zr off 2 years ago , had to sell the bikes due to finances . 

That said i do have a mortgage and 2 kids a, but i just feel my achievements have gone backwards ! 

I earn well for an mot tester but in at a point in my life where i feel.im stagnating and cant move forward


----------



## Stenerz1

I'm 21.

Previously owned:

Vw Golf 1 cab, my first car, bougth and sold with a good profit before i got my drivers license.



Bmw E36 318i Touring, low and slow with waaay to wide tires..



Bmw E30 320i cab, one day i will buy one just like it..



Bmw E36 328i coupe Individual, can't find a pic of it rigth now, it was painted darkish pink with black roof, original from the factory! with BBS rims, and the best thing, 3,0 stroker engine.

My current cars;

Saab 9-3 Turbo, project car that i try to use as much as posible during the summer between endless amounts off clutch and gearbox break downs..



Bmw 520i with the unbelivable lazy m20 engine! My wannabe drift car during the winter, every scratch and dent have a nice history, like the one on the back of the passanger side, Bmw's are tougher than ligth poles, and the missing mirror on the drivers side, a moose is tougher than a bmw :lol:





And since my saab break down all the time and i keep killing my bmw i need a car that never let me down, My Mercedes 260E with no less than 435.000km!


----------



## nichol4s

32 and drive this for my sins


And my wife's golf


And my van


----------



## SteveyG

CGRD said:


> Ive read this thread from the beginning (yes I'm bored) and I'm amazed younger people would choose to drive a micra?! Each to their own, but really ???


There's probably just as many that wouldn't want to drive a Vauxhall. What's your point exactly?


----------



## Davro

I'm 30 and drive this;


Wife's car - shes 28 (but soon to be my track car!);


Previous cars;
10 plate Focus ST
57 plate VW Golf R32
06 plate Focust ST - did 120,000 miles in this in 4 years! Lovely car
Here it is in Scotland;

52 plate Focus Diesel - company car
T plate Mondeo diesel estate - company car
R plate saxo VTR - spent way to much on that car
H plate Renault 19 1.4!! First car - awful!

I am partial to having a 2nd car tucked up in the garage as well. They have all gone now but they have been;

92 Peugeot 205 GTi - just sold this
X plate Evo 6 TMK edition - in black
52 plate TVR Tuscan


Having had 3 black cars (still have 2 of them) think that covers me as a bit of a clean freak!!


----------



## CGRD

SteveyG said:


> There's probably just as many that wouldn't want to drive a Vauxhall. What's your point exactly?


I don't drive a Vauxhall and I'm sure as I get older the apeal of the trusty micra will get greater 😊


----------



## robertdon777

CGRD said:


> Now 33 and a VXR8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive read this thread from the beginning (yes I'm bored) and I'm amazed younger people would choose to drive a micra?! Each to their own, but really ???


Not what you drive but how you drive it.

TBH I had more fun in my first car than i've had in all my cars since!


----------



## robertdon777

craigeh123 said:


> Reading this thread is depressing me .
> At 16 ts50x
> 17rg125f
> 19vfr400nc30
> 20 another vfr400
> 24 Honda fireblade
> 
> 25 blade and a rover 214
> 26 blade and 306
> 28 mg zr diesel in xpower grey and a husky 610 supermoto
> 
> Im 31 stuck in a 1.4 mg zr due to writing the diesel zr off 2 years ago , had to sell the bikes due to finances .
> 
> That said i do have a mortgage and 2 kids a, but i just feel my achievements have gone backwards !
> 
> I earn well for an mot tester but in at a point in my life where i feel.im stagnating and cant move forward


Some would say you have and are moving forward in life and you have had the biggest achievements life can give you.

Cars will always come second/third etc. to what you have.:thumb:


----------



## JMorty

robertdon777 said:


> Some would say you have and are moving forward in life and you have had the biggest achievements life can give you.
> 
> Cars will always come second/third etc. to what you have.:thumb:


I second this!

Two kids, a property, a car and a great job...that sound pretty great to me! 

Cars are just bits of metal that cost you money, what you have is much more than that!


----------



## JMorty

CGRD said:


> I don't drive a Vauxhall and I'm sure as I get older the apeal of the trusty micra will get greater 😊


I thought you had a VXR8? Unless it Holden, that's quite cool if it is


----------



## CGRD

JMorty said:


> I thought you had a VXR8? Unless it Holden, that's quite cool if it is


Yes it's a Holden, about as much a vauxhall as it is a Nissan


----------



## danwel

last year at 33 i was driving a 300bhp Mazda MPS and now come febuary i will be 34 and driving a Focus TDCI


----------



## SteveyG

CGRD said:


> Yes it's a Holden, about as much a vauxhall as it is a Nissan


It has a Vauxhall badge on it.


----------



## CGRD

Yeah but as I'm sure you know, they are all HSV


----------



## danga200

CGRD said:


> Yeah but as I'm sure you know, they are all HSV


Isn't it just marketed by Vauxhall? Pretty sure the new ones have Chevy engines.


----------



## craigeh123

JMorty said:


> I second this!
> 
> Two kids, a property, a car and a great job...that sound pretty great to me!
> 
> Cars are just bits of metal that cost you money, what you have is much more than that!


While i do love all the things i have you always want more . The kids are awesome but our house isn't big enough really and although in happy in my job im as far as i can go financially.

Just annoys you sometimes when you've given up your toys and meet people who are doing **** all but seem to have better "stuff" than you do ! That said none of those people are a fantastic role model . At least i work for everything ive got .


----------



## robertdon777

There will always be someone with bigger and better toys.

Doesn't always mean they are having a better life! Make the most of what you have and lady luck may bring the things you wish for, maybe she won't.


----------



## CGRD

I read this somewhere recently and it's so true; 

'don't spend all your life obsessed with chasing the big things because one day you will look back and realise the small things were the big things'


----------



## 123HJMS

21 and a Renault Megane R26 :thumb:


----------



## Gary_LB

I'm 37 and drive a BMW M135i


----------



## deano93tid

Gary_LB said:


> I'm 37 and drive a BMW M135i


Very nice, bet that shifts!


----------



## Vixer

CGRD said:


> I read this somewhere recently and it's so true;
> 
> 'don't spend all your life obsessed with chasing the big things because one day you will look back and realise the small things were the big things'


+1 this is so true

41 and drive a black GTC VXR with stone chips as standard :lol:


----------



## ColinEhm1

19 got a corsa d 1.2 but just sitting in the driveway till it gets traded in next month so currently driving a 1.4 mazda 2 just now and next month will be getting a insignia 2.0 cdti sri 160


----------



## danga200

Gary_LB said:


> I'm 37 and drive a BMW M135i


Good choice and great colour.


----------



## nsheridan

I'm 34 and drive a bmw M6.


----------



## RSAsh

now 23 and drive a classic impreza type R and Evo 8 GSR


----------



## rory1992

21 and have a renault megane 265


----------



## AS_BO

I'm 27 and drive a Twingo RS Cup Silverstone GP. Was banned so I've had to start all over again......


----------



## Starbuck88

I'm 25 been driving since 17 and have a Seat Exeo Sport Tech 170 ST (Estate)....it's an Audi B7 with a few modern tweaks, Had it for 3 months and love it! Also have an Eco Peugeot 206 as a second car.

I've had a few Cars in this order:

M' Fiat Punto 1.1 55s
K' Peugeot 405 1.6GLXi
51' Peugeot 607 2.2HDi SE
V' Peugeot 206 2.0HDi Eco (Still got as 2nd Car)
07' Peugeot 207 GTi
P' Suzuki Vitara (bought that to do off-roading but got too busy for it)
V' Ford Focus 1.8 Ghia X (Stop gap car whilst working out the 207 GTi's Replacement)
P 'BMW 520i SE Auto (Focus blew up, so a second stop gap car whilst working out the 207 GTi's Replacement)
12' Seat Exeo

Last proper car:









Current Car:


----------



## supraGZaerotop

im 33 and drive a twinturbo aerotop, stage 1 380-400bhp





and the daliy drive 2.0turbo diesel qashqai


----------



## Upia

I'm 25 in July, I currently drive a Mk4 Golf gti.









Have had previously in order from first.
02 plate fiesta, 98 plate fiesta, an old rover 25 (broke down every day ) and a 1.6 mk4 golf.

Will insurance lower significantly when I'm 25? Currently paying just over £300 a year for my gti which isn't bad, but I'd like a turbo at some point


----------



## knightstemplar

46 and drive a brand new E class convertible that i picked up before having to come offshore the next day so you can imagine how frustrating that is roll on monday when i get off this tin island:thumb: 
Will post some pics soon:argie:


----------



## tobiasnugent

I'm 23 and drive an imported Honda CRX from 1991!


----------



## K.M

22 and drive a Pearl Black VW Passat CC GT 2.0 TDI


----------



## President Swirl

34, Octavia mk1. Hopefully an e46 m3 one day.


----------



## Phil-1

I'm 45 and drive an Audi A3 2.0L S-Line.


----------



## woody1994

my first car was an 89 BRG austin mini, sadly no pics.
second car when i was 18 was this 56 clio dynamique s



and now at 19 i drive this twingo gordini tce


----------



## JamiE30

21 and heres my edition 30.


__
http://instagr.am/p/kmtgIeMRrm/


__
http://instagr.am/p/g770gbMRoz/


__
http://instagr.am/p/lVn7GRMRsK/


----------



## JamiE30




----------



## coach potato69

I'm 44 (45 in April) and I drive a 2002, 51 plate 2.2 CDX Vauxhall Vectra Estate in Star Silver.










Also I ride a Kawasaki BN125 Eliminator on 'L' plates.


----------



## b8-sline

50 soon :doublesho


----------



## Chrisr1806

I'm 28 and drive a 2014 Range Rover Sport.


----------



## Wellsy VXR

25 and drive my Astra VXR


----------



## TheGruffalo1

24 and I drive a Peugeot 308.


----------



## oliVeR6

28 (for one more day only!!) and drive an F10 BMW 530d M Sport


----------



## Cookies

40 and I have a Seat Exeo


----------



## frosty90

23 - Honda Civic 2.2 CTDI & Rover Mini 1330cc


----------



## JayOW

I am 30 and I drive this.



I started off in a rover 100 and have had well over 20 cars, kept this the longest out of all of them.


----------



## Flakey

Obsession Wax said:


> I am 30 and I drive this.
> 
> 
> 
> I started off in a rover 100 and have had well over 20 cars, kept this the longest out of all of them.


What is that, a Maserati?


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Flakey said:


> What is that, a Maserati?


It's a VXR8


----------



## mark-gts

Obsession Wax said:


> I am 30 and I drive this.
> 
> 
> 
> I started off in a rover 100 and have had well over 20 cars, kept this the longest out of all of them.


Vxr8 id love to own one of these gorgeous cars!


----------



## Lloyd71

28 and I traded in my RX8 for this due to the location of our new house!


----------



## matt.allen123

im 20 and I drive a Volkswagen Polo GTI  well will on sunday when I pick it up


----------



## ScottHannah

I'm 23 and I drive a diesel astra SRI


----------



## Stuart85VTR

29 and drive a Civic Type R


----------



## MAUI

32 and I drive a taxi.


----------



## Jenny19

I'm 23 and drive an Audi A1 Amplified edition


----------



## ColinEhm1

19 and drive this 2.0 160 sri nav insignia


----------



## Coopertim

29 and drive a 118i m sport


----------



## Dawesy90

24, just

And drive a seat ibiza fr tdi

Would much prefer a nice petrol but due to being in the forces have to do a lot of travelling so need the 1.9tdi in my life


----------



## mcla13

New to the site. I'm 29 and I drive this


----------



## Mike_Wizz

I'm 22 and I drive a saab 9-3 1.9TID


----------



## Inked

Picked this up earlier today to replace my A4, still 35 years old


















A5 Black Edition quattro 2.0TDi


----------



## stevobeavo

24 drive a MK1 Fabia vRS that I've had since I was 19. Hopefully getting a FN2 type R soon


----------



## Storry

28 years old, drive a Audi A4 3.0TDi power house!


----------



## Nick-ST

I am 22 and currently own this Fiesta ST MR200










Some of the previous cars


----------



## DeepImpactAaron

23 years old and have my much loved Honda S2000 GT and of course 'BIG BLUE'


----------



## Starbuck88

Liking the S2000.....

I am thinking about getting a fun car to mess with and tune etc....how long have you had it for? Would you recommend one?

Either that or a Cheap MX5 and turbo it


----------



## BellUK

I'm 24 and currently own this Astra VXR with shy of 10,600 miles on the clock on a 2007.










My previous car before that


----------



## DeepImpactAaron

asonda said:


> Liking the S2000.....
> 
> I am thinking about getting a fun car to mess with and tune etc....how long have you had it for? Would you recommend one?
> 
> Either that or a Cheap MX5 and turbo it


I couldn't recommend buying yourself and S2000 highly enough, its a never ending money pit but the most fun car I've ever had the pleasure of owning! :thumb:


----------



## luke-m-j

Can't help but wonder how many of you in your early 20's take pride in the cars that the finance companies own 90% of...

Is it just me?


----------



## Bero

luke-m-j said:


> Can't help but wonder how many of you in your early 20's take pride in the cars that the finance companies own 90% of...
> 
> Is it just me?


How's the view from atop your high horse? :wave:


----------



## Bratwurst

luke-m-j said:


> Can't help but wonder how many of you in your early 20's take pride in the cars that the finance companies own 90% of...
> 
> Is it just me?


Because if it is 'owned' by a finance company, one day they'll own it.

Better that, than treat it like a piece of 5hit, only to then _own_ it


----------



## rf860

luke-m-j said:


> Can't help but wonder how many of you in your early 20's take pride in the cars that the finance companies own 90% of...
> 
> Is it just me?


If they can afford the payments who gives a toss!?


----------



## dabhand

I'm 46 and have an Audi A4 S line as a daily and a Rover 220 Coupe for fun.


----------



## luke-m-j

Bero said:


> How's the view from atop your high horse? :wave:





Bratwurst said:


> Because if it is 'owned' by a finance company, one day they'll own it.
> 
> Better that, than treat it like a piece of 5hit, only to then _own_ it





rf860 said:


> If they can afford the payments who gives a toss!?


To be expected, I guess to a point it can be a good idea, we were looking at buying a new (or very nearly) for the mrs a couple of years ago when her new job meant doing quite a few miles but for some reason we didn't :/

The two examples of young people and car credit I know of aint pretty 

To each their own I guess but I'll just stick to buying things I have the cash in my back pocket to pay for 

(Says me who's just taken £110k mortgage out )


----------



## BellUK

I'm 24 and paid £10,500 for my VXR and it's not financed. Some of us work hard and have savings, I don't see a problem with financing a car though it's probably the second most expensive thing you will buy in your lifetime. Lots folk driving financed cars, lease cars, hire cars, motability cars or company cars etc.. Still a car at the end of the day which I'm sure us OCD detailers enjoy looking after.:thumb:


----------



## luke-m-j

BellUK said:


> I'm 24 and paid £10,500 for my VXR and it's not financed. Some of us work hard and have savings


Kind of hoping that's not a dig, I'm 24 and I work kind of hard too to save for the things I want

My Mini









Passat









My campervan 99% finished now and on an age related plate 









My Beach Buggy it's back on it's wheels, just need to get round to building an engine up for it 









My Beetle (fully restored)









You can probably guess which ones get 'detailed'


----------



## rf860

I'd rather finance my car (lease in my case), save the money I can and have a nice big deposit for a house to lower the mortgage payments. That's what I've done, and I'll be buying my first property soon (age 22 btw, for willy waving purposes lol!).


----------



## Dannbodge

I'd rather have my car and have a massive deposit for a house....wait.....oh yeah I do.


----------



## Coopertim

Nick-ST said:


> I am 22 and currently own this Fiesta ST MR200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the previous cars


You had a 13 plate fiesta st before you got the mr200?


----------



## lewis92

Im 22 and have this EO Focus ST2 (not on finance lol). Before this i owned a red fiesta ZS


----------



## Bero

luke-m-j said:


> To be expected, I guess to a point it can be a good idea, we were looking at buying a new (or very nearly) for the mrs a couple of years ago when her new job meant doing quite a few miles but for some reason we didn't :/
> 
> The two examples of young people and car credit I know of aint pretty
> 
> To each their own I guess but I'll just stick to buying things I have the cash in my back pocket to pay for
> 
> (Says me who's just taken £110k mortgage out )


I was just meaning how do you know who (regardless of early 20s or early 70s) has finance and who's paid outright? :thumb:


----------



## B17BLG

luke-m-j said:


> Can't help but wonder how many of you in your early 20's take pride in the cars that the finance companies own 90% of...
> 
> Is it just me?


Hmmm well I had my car at 21! How can you tell if it's financed or not?


----------



## rob_vrs

Depends how you finance, i get my car on pcp as i know ill want a new one every 2-3years so whats point shelling out the full to someone else when I can keep it in the bank. £6k deposit on my octavia £200 a month no worries about reliability like I would have if i spent £12k on a old car that is possible for things to go wrong and potentially cost a fortune. Im not saying new cars are more reliable cause they arent but you just run into dealer get a courtesy car have it fixed with no cost, oh and 3 years free servicing and 3 years breakdown cover included. Seems silly to not buy a new car and drive around in something new. 

The silliness with finance comes with numerous of my mates taking a deal with no deposit and 5 years finance with just looking at what the monthly payment is.


----------



## J306TD

24 and drive a 2008 Skoda Octavia VRS


----------



## chimnehp0ts

19 (nearly 20) and drive a fiesta ST 2008 in frozen white


----------



## mnrjohn

25 and I'm now on my 3rd volvo..... this current specimen is a 1999 t5 auto. How ever I am building a 7 style kit car does this balance it out?? 

John


----------



## Wilxay

23 Driving 13 Plate VW Polo R Line 1.2 TSI owned from new


----------



## David007

Getting on a bit now at 49, but I'm a very lucky boy and have these to play with at the weekend. Though the Scooby is now minus the rally graphics as I thought I'd best start acting my age.


----------



## badly_dubbed

29 and my current run about


----------



## Mnbrennan

I'm 26 and own these:


----------



## CGRD

Mnbrennan said:


> I'm 26 and own these:


No comment on the 1st one 

The M Coupe is in my top 5 favourite ever cars I was so close to getting one of those a few months ago, will own one eventually. Yours looks a great example


----------



## Zetec-al

David007 said:


> Getting on a bit now at 49, but I'm a very lucky boy and have these to play with at the weekend. Though the Scooby is now minus the rally graphics as I thought I'd best start acting my age.


One very lucky man! How do you pick which one to take out?!


----------



## PolishMyPipe

I'm 31 and drive a modified Audi TT 225 now kicking out 287bhp and a standard Kia Sportage


----------



## Jade Warrior

In my 50`s i drive an M3 Vert, 342 bhp fastest car i owned its fantastic !










Just a prisoner of the white lines on the freeway.
Joni.


----------



## Corfate

19, 207 gti


----------



## chipuk

39...

Honda Integra Type R

It's been my daily driver for the last 9 years and still puts a smile on my face every time I get in it.


----------



## V6dan

I'm 25 and I drive a rusty vito and my clio










One vehicle gets a little more attention than the other. (The black marks are bits of dust on my phones camera not marks on the car)


----------



## Ceratec

40, Audi A7 3.0tdi v6 quattro stronic. (245bhp)


----------



## heed

I'm 26, have one and am waiting on the other coming from Japan:


----------



## TubbyTwo

Good man!!!! What spec? Turbo??Supras are epic cars, hugely fast as stock, with a few basic mods very very fast. 

Love mine to bits, petrol station loves me just as much!!


----------



## heed

I've wanted one for years, finally stumped up the courage to do it in January!

It's a 2000 RZ-S, Twin Turbo 6 speed. Pretty much stock bar an exhaust and air filter. Been waiting for it since February and its slowly getting here (on a boat in the Med as we speak). I might take it BPU next year but that's as far as i'll go power wise, think OEM cars will be worth a bit in a few years as they're on the rise in Japan these days!


----------



## bradleymarky

I`m 46 and i`m an alcoh........sorry wrong place....

I drive an Insignia 160 cdti.


----------



## TubbyTwo

heed said:


> I've wanted one for years, finally stumped up the courage to do it in January!
> 
> It's a 2000 RZ-S, Twin Turbo 6 speed. Pretty much stock bar an exhaust and air filter. Been waiting for it since February and its slowly getting here (on a boat in the Med as we speak). I might take it BPU next year but that's as far as i'll go power wise, think OEM cars will be worth a bit in a few years as they're on the rise in Japan these days!


Sounds like a cracking buy mate. Looking forward to the pictures!!

Get yourself over to mkivsupra.net if you havent already, the best supra forum on the net.


----------



## BoroDave74

40 next month and just changed from a 2004 Vauxhall Vectra to a 2009 Ford S-Max for the extra seats. A new detailing challenge, it needs some correction work and I need a new technique for roof cleaning!


----------



## TheOddDan

19 and I drive this:


But, at the weekends, I ride this:


----------



## Zetec-al

Nice bike!


----------



## LSherratt

I bought this at 21.










I'm now 23 and recently sold the VXR for this standard classic Impreza. I prefer the Impreza..... Just as fast and a lot better handling plus more fun to drive.


----------



## pxr5

50 this year and now on on my 3rd A6 (a 2013 C7)


----------



## Aithor

20 years.


----------



## Balddee2

42 and currently driving a mk7 Golf R


----------



## j3ggo

41 and drive a 2000 VW Lupo 1.0 E 3 Door


----------



## Ghost rider22

23 and I drive this TVR Chimaera


----------



## nbray67

46 with a RS Clio.


----------



## chrisgreen

Ghost rider22 said:


> 23 and I drive this TVR Chimaera


Gorgeous car. How horrific is your insurance though?


----------



## Davemm

27 and just got this


----------



## nbray67

chrisgreen said:


> Gorgeous car. How horrific is your insurance though?


My thoughts entirely, that's gotta be a right whack!!


----------



## b8-sline

Talking of insurance, my son got his renewal quote in and it is up £300, ended up phoning them to ask why and they said it’s because he had 2 seperate claims against another company for 2 bumps that wasn’t his fault.

How do they get away with it ?


----------



## Aithor

20.


----------



## foggy4ever

44, owned for nearly 7 years.


----------



## stu...

Im 29 and have a volvo c30 r design.


----------



## Ghost rider22

My insurance is £550 a year fully comp 5 years no claims  it Is cheaper to insure than my 500bhp focus RS was


----------



## Dave500

Im 22 and had a Focus ST500 for the past 2 years


----------



## 4d_dc2

31 skyline r33 gtr.


----------



## minnis

20, Seat Ibiza 1.2 TSi SE ST. 
Previously a Focus 1.6TDCi Ghia.


----------



## geordielee

31, Range Rover Sport V8 4.2 Supercharged


----------



## Christian6984

update... 27 and Ford Fiesta ST3, although still got Clio as well currently


----------



## Cmak444

23 years old with this Type R

Previous car was a Merc CLK, had it for 3 years. Good car but just not exciting


----------



## christo

47, Pug 308 GTi ;-)


----------



## Stu_2424

25 and here's my Nissan 350z


----------



## ianrobbo1

Some well to do types on here, when I was their age the best I could afford was a mini, and an old banger at that 

now at 58 a Fiesta 14tdci on an 05 plate, 


and a Blackbird but I don't mention that


----------



## developer

51 - here's my daily drive, and boy is it fun


----------



## Zetec-al

Beast of a Merc!


----------



## Davemm

27 and had this for a month


----------



## littlejohno

40 and currently


----------



## kartman

23 and drive this VW CC GT 170 Bluemotion as a daily









And my toy/money pit which I am currently sorting out some rust on and I stripped to bare shell have welded back up and only some prep left before it goes in for paint, did look like this before I tore it to bits! Will be back looking even better with new wheels and a new look soon


----------



## Zetec-al

Lovely the mini! Would very much like to do something like this myself!


----------



## kartman

Zetec-al said:


> Lovely the mini! Would very much like to do something like this myself!


Cheers fella. There so easy to work on, just find the best possible rot free shell you can to start off with. Have just welded in new inner sills, outer sills, kick plate ends, door steps, scuttle corner, and front shock mount plates on mine. Ought to be damn solid now!


----------



## badly_dubbed

29 Mkiv R32


----------



## nbray67

That R32 looks very nice n tidy to say it's over 10yrs old!


----------



## badly_dubbed

nbray67 said:


> That R32 looks very nice n tidy to say it's over 10yrs old!


cheers 
just turned 11 

theres a few marks that need addressing and it does need a decent machine....but she's in good nick


----------



## TheStig89

24 - my daily/company car



project which I bought at 22



new ride which I can't ride yet, but have my on road test in a few weeks


----------



## Kimo

I'm 21, here's my new car


----------



## Dowsett

Im 27. I used to drive a Focus ST3 2010 in pearlescent white - it was beautiful. I now drive a Mondeo ST220 in performance blue.

I wont post a pic as its dirty!

EDIT: heres the focus ST


----------



## Mini devil

This was my first car at 17 and still have it at 20, I now also have a r50 Mini Cooper for a daily


----------



## gex23

30.

Z4 3.0si.


----------



## chriswilson

Thought I'd restart this thread lol.

I'm 19 and driving this 

2012 Bmw 318d


----------



## Jenny19

chriswilson said:


> Thought I'd restart this thread lol.
> 
> I'm 19 and driving this
> 
> 2012 Bmw 318d


19 in a 2 year old 3 series?! Lucky you!


----------



## dann2707

22 and now driving this.


----------



## Storry

28 and driving a 3.0 V6 TDi A4 Avant S-Line.....

Soon to be Golf Mk7 R.....


----------



## bigmac3161

42 golf 7R 😆


----------



## Talidan

20 ek4 owned a few civics before time for a change now tired of rebuilding the engine.


----------



## Aucky

I'm 25

VW MK7 Golf R









and

Renaultsport Clio 182 Trophy









and

Mazda Eunos VR-Ltd


----------



## matt.allen123

I'm 21 and I'm driving this 2014 Volkswagen Polo GTI


----------



## ViralEye

Im 30 years old and this is a picture of my Astra GTC taken by the stealer. Only had it 2 weeks so not had chance to take a proper picture yet(it's also full of swirls and holograms which I plan on taking care of asap);










I actually counted up all the cars I've owned and in my 13 years of driving I've had 12 cars!!! eeek!


----------



## Talidan

ViralEye said:


> Im 30 years old and this is a picture of my Astra GTC taken by the stealer. Only had it 2 weeks so not had chance to take a proper picture yet(it's also full of swirls and holograms which I plan on taking care of asap);
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually counted up all the cars I've owned and in my 13 years of driving I've had 12 cars!!! eeek!


I had one of these on hire for a few months when my old civic got wrote of was fun tbh but felt quite big and numb.


----------



## ViralEye

So far it's the best car I've ever owned! Plus it's the 2.0ltr CDTI 165 bhp so plenty of fun


----------



## vRS Carl

36 and now drive a Mercedes C350 CDI AMG Sport Estate.


----------



## SarahS23

32 and drive a 535d


----------



## SarahS23

ViralEye said:


> Im 30 years old and this is a picture of my Astra GTC taken by the stealer. Only had it 2 weeks so not had chance to take a proper picture yet(it's also full of swirls and holograms which I plan on taking care of asap);
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually counted up all the cars I've owned and in my 13 years of driving I've had 12 cars!!! eeek!


Lol ive been driving the same and easy had over 20 😯


----------



## ViralEye

SarahS23 said:


> Lol ive been driving the same and easy had over 20 😯


That's even worse lol and I thought I was bad!


----------



## stuartr

ViralEye said:


> That's even worse lol and I thought I was bad!


Perhaps he was a car thief :lol:


----------



## Captain Fizz

35 and driving a '08 Lexus IS 220d 

Beautiful car, think next car will also be a Lexus


----------



## dings

Im 23 I had the Leon since I was around 19 I think and the evo just before I was 22


----------



## mike13098

some of the younger guys driving the higher end cars, do you stay at your parents? i could only dream of some of these cars at 21-25!

im 27 - own 3 vans and a merc c class coupe in white, boy i worked hard for it at the time

will put up a photo later


----------



## dings

mike13098 said:


> some of the younger guys driving the higher end cars, do you stay at your parents? i could only dream of some of these cars at 21-25!
> 
> im 27 - own 3 vans and a merc c class coupe in white, boy i worked hard for it at the time
> 
> will put up a photo later


Yea mate I live at home and don't have to pay house keep so that helps but as far as buying and insuring I paid the whole whack...a rather large whack at that lol


----------



## rob_vrs

23 - I have the 2013 octavia vrs dsg not really higher class but recently moved in to my own 3 bed detatched  misses has a fiesta st3 on order. Hard work at school does pay off sometimes and been the one that takes the jump to move away from home for a year to pursue a career paid off. As for insurance £450 on octavia £750 for my octavia and misses (21) fiesta on a multicar which is reasonable in my opinion


----------



## m4rkymark

im 42, just got a new merc cla last week and ive got 3 old fords from the 1930s I mess about with in spare time, mrs has a 14plate countryman. want a bike back but reality is I wouldn't have time to use it given everything else that I have going on.


----------



## Bigoggy

Im 26 and heres ma baby ! Have a house and 1 year old daughter to pay for aswel tho otherwise id have a focus rs. 


Get her brand new when i was 24.


----------



## SarahS23

ViralEye said:


> That's even worse lol and I thought I was bad!


I get bored very easily. Grown up now like.


----------



## Steve

SarahS23 said:


> I get bored very easily. Grown up now like.


" NOW LIKE"

:lol:

Northern monkey


----------



## stuartr

Steve said:


> " NOW LIKE"
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Northern monkey


Fight, fight... Hartleypool and references to Monkeys never far away
I'll leave that one Hanging...


----------



## SarahS23

Steve said:


> " NOW LIKE"
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Northern monkey


Yes I am a northerner. That's you not getting my help anymore *smack*


----------



## SarahS23

stuartr said:


> Fight, fight... Hartleypool and references to Monkeys never far away
> I'll leave that one Hanging...


Ooooh ***** lol


----------



## ViralEye

Must be a few southern fairies in here


----------



## SarahS23

ViralEye said:


> Must be a few southern fairies in here


Yeah I'm sure lol.


----------



## Storry

Already posted the car I've just ordered (golf mk7R), I'm only 28, though I took a different route in life since passing my test. Managed to secure 3 properties by the age of 26, 2 of which I now rent out and one which I'm currently living/renovating. Now they are paying for themselves I can now treat myself. Just before you all ask, no mummy and daddy didn't pay for them, and no I've never won the lottery! Haha. Just spent a solid 10 years working hard since leaving school at 16!


----------



## goRt

52, retired a few years ago, MY11 GT-R, this is my second one - supercar bargain.


----------



## JMorty

Storry said:


> Already posted the car I've just ordered (golf mk7R), I'm only 28, though I took a different route in life since passing my test. Managed to secure 3 properties by the age of 26, 2 of which I now rent out and one which I'm currently living/renovating. Now they are paying for themselves I can now treat myself. Just before you all ask, no mummy and daddy didn't pay for them, and no I've never won the lottery! Haha. Just spent a solid 10 years working hard since leaving school at 16!


Bloomin fair play lad, enjoy your rewards!!!!!


----------



## Rayner

Storry said:


> Already posted the car I've just ordered (golf mk7R), I'm only 28, though I took a different route in life since passing my test. Managed to secure 3 properties by the age of 26, 2 of which I now rent out and one which I'm currently living/renovating. Now they are paying for themselves I can now treat myself. Just before you all ask, no mummy and daddy didn't pay for them, and no I've never won the lottery! Haha. Just spent a solid 10 years working hard since leaving school at 16!


Good on ya mate, currently trying to do the same thing  not very far along yet though so good to see it working for someone else :thumb:


----------



## paralla

I'm 42 and I just bought a new Porsche Cayman S. It was my first ever new car (besides a Nissan Almeria GTI that I'd rather not mention, it was a long time ago, I was young and didn't have a clue).


----------



## Monchus

I´m 36 and I drive this Leon 1.8 TSi FR ST:


----------



## J4KE45

Bought when I was just 19, year and a half later best thing I've ever bought!


----------



## Storry

Thanks for the kind words everyone. It's been a hell of a few years, but the late nights and stress have paid off! If you put your mind to it, anything is achievable!


----------



## sigarland1987

27 and just put a deposit down on an E39 530i Sport Tourer, (always liked the shape)


----------



## CaptainKirk95

18 and drive this!





Link to slow progress thread:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=348106

My old car


----------



## Just-That-EK

23 and driving a Megane R26 love it to bits


----------



## RyanDuff

25 and drive this



















owned for over 2 years now and built from a standard vw jetta to what you see here in under a month with the help from some friends


----------



## Jedi

43, this when I'm being boring...










And this when I'm not...


----------



## alexf

Just turned 25 and currently driving this - its a hoot


----------



## LSherratt

Recently turned 24 and have owned this for 6 months now... Standard condition and low milage 1999 Impreza UK Turbo 2000. Absolutely a brilliant fun car to own/drive.










A video I made the other day of it showing it off with a few launches .


----------



## smifeune

24 and i'm driving a BMW 320d M Sport coupe


----------



## Kimo

Im 22 and this is my whip


----------



## Storry

Kimo73 said:


> Im 22 and this is my whip


Where did you get that plate dude?


----------



## muzzer

As old as time itself and does this make sense for my car?

Yabba Dabba Doooo!!!!!!


----------



## goRt

Storry said:


> Where did you get that plate dude?


I got my pressed plates from here:
http://www.dubmeister.co.uk/webshop/uk-legal-pressed-metal-plates/


----------



## Jamie_M

27,

Focus ST










&

206 GTI180










Might sell them both next year and buy an RS, not sure yet!


----------



## Mr K

Very old and drive 12 plate Vauxhall Astra GTC SRi 2.0 TDi and my toy is a BMW E63 M6 I also have a 1700cc bike


----------



## RD55 DUN

^ 206 Gti looks very smart in that picture!! :thumb:


----------



## marc147

Well after giving the 147 to the brother and getting a freelander ( that died) then getting the 147 back i finaly got a new car :0 here she is:


----------



## RisingPower

marc147 said:


> Well after giving the 147 to the brother and getting a freelander ( that died) then getting the 147 back i finaly got a new car :0 here she is:
> 
> View attachment 39192
> 
> View attachment 39193


I really, really like the looks of the giuletta, far less boring than most hatches :thumb:


----------



## Adi_328

I'm 30 and I drive a 2010 Audi S4 3.0 TFSI


----------



## Clueless.1

I am 31 and drive a Leon cupra tdi 150. Mainly because I want something reliable and cheap to buy and run


----------



## JacobDuBois

Gheezer said:


> I am 47 and have just tried to make my Chrysler 300C look less like a taxi with some matte protection film stripes and carbon fibre grille vanes. It does look like a gangsta car now!
> 
> My wife thinks I am having a mid life crisis!
> 
> View attachment 39262
> 
> 
> View attachment 39263


Just needs blacked out windows all the way around  is that a srt8? If so they don't have fly haha!


----------



## A.B

Gheezer said:


> I am 47 and have just tried to make my Chrysler 300C look less like a taxi with some matte protection film stripes and carbon fibre grille vanes. It does look like a gangsta car now!
> 
> My wife thinks I am having a mid life crisis!
> 
> View attachment 39262
> 
> 
> View attachment 39263


This looks serious!


----------



## Rob74

40 & drive a Volvo v70d5 but have ordered s-max which should be delivered in January


----------



## Storry

goRt said:


> I got my pressed plates from here:
> http://www.dubmeister.co.uk/webshop/uk-legal-pressed-metal-plates/


Awesome cheers bud! Also which surround did you go for? I'm undecided!


----------



## JacobDuBois

19 and just picked up this


----------



## MicrowaveDave

Hi, Im Dave - 26, i have a Mini Cooper S F56


----------



## camerashy

64 and 2014 A4 Technik


----------



## MB93

2010 Focus ST3 & 1996 3.0 V6 Shogun! Gas guzzlers, 21 :devil:


----------



## BrummyPete

34 and currently driving an E46 320i


----------



## Johnsy

32 / Passat CC V6 4 motion (R36)


----------



## BenEarles

20 & C2 VTS.


----------



## bobbyh1991

I'm 23 and drive this polo 6n and the corsa


----------



## bobbyh1991

sorry the last photo quality was rubbish!! 23 and drive these!!


----------



## Paul08

I'm 25 and drive a 2006 mk1 Skoda Fabia vRS. Had it since nearly new and don't plan on ever getting rid. Spends most its life in the garage as I work from home!


----------



## S63

This thread has been running for seven years, time for an update I guess.
Four years from a bus pass and driving a shiny red Clio.


----------



## arkadur

Eli. from Israel. 27 few month ago,

first car: E30









second: VR6









first E46:









second E46:









third E46, and current car:


----------



## Bero

arkadur said:


>


Skinny tryes on steelies at the rear :thumb:


----------



## nichol4s

S63 said:


> This thread has been running for seven years, time for an update I guess.
> Four years from a bus pass and driving a shiny red Clio.


Cars looking great john:thumb:


----------



## S63

Cheers well happy with it, never owned a car that's had so many compliments on the colour.


----------



## Rollini

22.

Driving a BMW m235i 
And second car which my missis drives is a 1.2 corsa c


----------



## nichol4s

S63 said:


> Cheers well happy with it, never owned a car that's had so many compliments on the colour.


The Clio has come along way from taking over the Renault 5. Not a red car man but it suits it very well


----------



## Simz

43


----------



## warren

50.......vx220.:thumb:


----------



## Talidan

20 DC2


----------



## danga200

danga200 said:


> I'm 22 and drive a 2002 Civic Type R


4 years, 8 months later and.............










Still got it, mainly because I can't afford a new car


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Update from last year, now 30... Mrs Cookie 29

Since last time we've acquired and sold the 407sw, a Skoda Octavia 1.9 TDi, Lexus IS200 and our 4.4 V8 LPG X5.

We've now got a 2004 Volvo S40 2.0D SE now with 104k otc and pictured on my Dad's drive and on it's original plate, now wearing my p/plate.





Still have the 2001 Mercedes-Benz CLK 230K Elegance now with 74k otc



Still have the 1980 Porsche 911SC with 169,000k otc



The brush is for cleaning the house windows, not the car btw :doublesho

And also added to the fleet, soon to have Mrs Cookies p/plate is the DB9 with nearly 46k otc 



The C30 is my brothers car! BTW I have 3 brothers (I know, my mother was gutted!) and I'm the eldest, number 2 drives that 08 C30 1.6S, number 3 drives a 61 MK3 Focus 1.6 TDCi 115 Titanium and the youngest drives a 63 508sw 1.6 HDi 115 Allure. They're all boring people!

Dad (51) drives a 2006 Alfa Romeo 159 2.2 JTS, 1998 UKDM Rev 4 Toyota MR-2 GT T-bar and 1967 Lotus Elan+2.
Mum (50) drives a 2014 Range Rover Evoque 2.0 Si4 dynamic.

Yes, lots of cars in my family. Shouldn't have to update you in a while now haha :wave:


----------



## Clancy

Update from last year, 21 now. Sold my gsxr 600 and got a klx for some offroad fun. Had a couple of cars but found the cleanest mk3 gti I've ever seen and it's a 16v with 70k and fsh so win win


----------



## Bero

New car, new update....

After 6 years driving an Scooby STi as a daily and _thinking_ I was getting terrible MPG i bought a C63 at 31years old...


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Ahhh, welcome to the exclusive club of cars that get less mpg than they have cylinders :thumb: It's much more fun here than in the eco camp, please enjoy the noise that Merc makes, it's a dirty noise! :driver:


----------



## Nick-ST

23

0003 MK1 RS


----------



## SarahS23

Bero said:


> New car, new update....
> 
> After 6 years driving an Scooby STi as a daily and _thinking_ I was getting terrible MPG i bought a C63...


But looks, and sounds, way way better my mate has one. You can't afford to drive one if your worried about mpg with cars like these.

Lovely car.


----------



## Bero

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Ahhh, welcome to the exclusive club of cars that get less mpg than they have cylinders :thumb: It's much more fun here than in the eco camp, please enjoy the noise that Merc makes, it's a dirty noise! :driver:


I don't care about CO2 per mile, I use my own measure of CO2 hours.

This car uses considerably less CO2 hours getting somewhere that other cars :lol:

Nice cars you have too, DB9s were on my short list too, another fantastic sounding car!


----------



## chrisgreen

Time to update my entry in this thread:

Now 37, and the C4 has been replaced with a 1.2TSi Skoda Rapid Spaceback:


----------



## CTR247

V6dan said:


> I'm 25 and I drive a rusty vito and my clio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One vehicle gets a little more attention than the other. (The black marks are bits of dust on my phones camera not marks on the car)


Very nice Dan, lovely car ! These are starting to get quite rare and prices are on the up


----------



## matt-rudd

20 years old, astra gtc vxr &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## J4KE45

goRt said:


> I got my pressed plates from here:
> http://www.dubmeister.co.uk/webshop/uk-legal-pressed-metal-plates/


I've got these plates! Well worth the money!


----------



## rcdean

I'm 28 and drive a Celica GT-Four, also got a mk1 avensis as a work horse.


----------



## T5 Rogers91

Just taken ownership of my A3, 23 years young.


​


----------



## TOMMY_RS

21 years old, heres my Golf, will do me while I go to uni and back every day :thumb:


----------



## Phssll

im 47 and still drive my wife nuts :car:


----------



## Storry

29 years old, I drove this Audi A4 until it was sold yesterday.

I'll get back with an update this time next week....


----------



## haagendasz

I'm 32 and I drive Toyota Yaris Hatchback as weekend car.

My workhorse is a Toyota Kijang Diesel (build only for South East Asia Market)


----------



## subarufreak

31

a 172 phase 1 (almost 8 years now, daily driven)









a my99 gtt stars25 (been in the family since the year 2000)


----------



## Bentley11

20, focus rs


----------



## IamDave

23, Volvo V40 T4


----------



## Mr_wenz

Age : 22
Seat Leon Cupra Mk2


----------



## jay_bmw

26 & i have gone backwards - at 21 i had a Z4 coupe now i drive this **** heap :lol:

Am on the property ladder now though


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

Almost 45 & either of these:-









The Brera 3.2 V6 Q4 is a daily driver, along with our sensible recently acquired Panda Cross Twinair.

The 3.2 V6 GT & Spider 2.0 Veloce are for high days only


----------



## JJ0063

23, these two:

Daily derv bus as I do upward of 20k a year.










And my toy, a 206 GTI 180 with 59k on it


----------



## davidcraggs

41 - Golf R (arrived today!) and Boxster S


----------



## Storry

davidcraggs said:


> 41 - Golf R (arrived today!) and Boxster S


Nice David, what colour did you go for? My R arrives tomorrow!


----------



## GleemSpray

Squadrone Rosso said:


> Almost 45 & either of these:-
> 
> The Brera 3.2 V6 Q4 is a daily driver, along with our sensible recently acquired Panda Cross Twinair.
> 
> The 3.2 V6 GT & Spider 2.0 Veloce are for high days only


Mmmm... never owned one, but I have happy memories of boat tailed Spiders.

When I was young ( in the 70's :doublesho) we had a family friend who was an Italian doctor who had emigrated here for work and he had a succession of boat tailed Spiders, complete with triple tone air horns and would always give the double-tap " Dee, Duh, Laaa ... Dee, Duh, Laaa ..." on them if he saw you accompanied by a cheery wave ( as he always seemed to have the top down, even in Winter )

Lovely cars and I smile whenever I see one !


----------



## davidcraggs

Storry said:


> Nice David, what colour did you go for? My R arrives tomorrow!


It's tornado red - poverty lease spec!


----------



## Storry

Picked up my new baby today! 29 years of age.

If you could be so kind to like this Facebook link, I'm in a competition to win £250 of goodies for getting most likes!

https://m.facebook.com/ParkwayVolks...23/881581958570620/?type=1&source=46&refid=17

Thanks


----------



## shane_ctr

Storry said:


> Picked up my new baby today! 29 years of age.
> 
> If you could be so kind to like this Facebook link, I'm in a competition to win £250 of goodies for getting most likes!
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/ParkwayVolks...23/881581958570620/?type=1&source=46&refid=17
> 
> Thanks


Liked for you:thumb:


----------



## Storry

Thanks shane


----------



## Dannbodge

25 and just upgraded to a E90 Lci 335i.


----------



## c4 loeb

29 I've got c4 loeb


----------



## Bigoggy

Storry said:


> Picked up my new baby today! 29 years of age.
> 
> If you could be so kind to like this Facebook link, I'm in a competition to win £250 of goodies for getting most likes!
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/ParkwayVolks...23/881581958570620/?type=1&source=46&refid=17
> 
> Thanks


Hate u  haha very jelous there mate. Not got fb or id like it for you


----------



## Dean1888

I'm 34 and drive a B8 RS4 and also have a Q5 Sline plus on order for delivery end of march.


----------



## Pablito

I'm 36 and I have a toy truck and a daily driver:

Hilux Surf 3.0TD:



306 Gti6:


----------



## Sutty 90

I'm 25 and still driving my first car, and 04 plate Fiat Punto. I just can't seem to let go of it for some reason!

Sutty.


----------



## 182_Blue

Not sure if I have posted in here already, anyway old enough to know better and :-


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

Shaun said:


> Not sure if I have posted in here already, anyway old enough to know better and :-


Now that is a proper car!

Did you go for the Oryx White paint? A painful £900 extra.


----------



## Storry

Nice car Shaun! I've just picked up my Lapis blue yesterday


----------



## stevevx220

54 & drive a 370z


----------



## badly_dubbed

29

E60 M5 V10


----------



## r18jsh

30 and drive these 2

Audi S3
[








Ford Ranger Limited


----------



## Les Brock

I'm 50 ...

this










& this


----------



## Vossman

I'm old so I'm saving for one like this :lol::lol:


----------



## kermnitz

I'am 44 & drive z4 35is & 640


----------



## Ncapewell

I'm 19, I drive a mk5 seat ibiza FR


----------



## CGRD

I'm 34.

In poor conditions or when I'm feeling 34 and sensible I drive my Mitsubishi L200. 

When in at work (being self employed it's more than often) I drive my VW LWB Crafter.

When not at work or feeling 21 again I drive my Ultimate Green Focus RS.


----------



## Bentley11

I'm 20. 

Drive a seat ibiza copa during the week to work... then my weekend toy is a performance blue focus rs mk2


----------



## Harry_p

34 and currently have..

1991 rover metro 1.1c ( body shell donor for the below )
1994 rover metro GTI with a 1.8 on throttle bodies
1989 bmw e30 m3
1996 bmw 316i compact ( spare runabout. School / tip / station run car, up for sale soon )
1996 bmw e36 m3 evo saloon ( the daily driver)
2000 rover 200 BRM ( breaking, lsd gearbox for the above metro project )

And the Mrs has

1987 vw golf mk2 gti, small bumper, small window version
2001 BMW e46 320i touring ( bought to replace the compact above )
1972 vw t2 bay window dormobile restoration project


----------



## QPRsteve

29, 2011 Ford Focus titanium 1.6 petrol


----------



## justinio

I'm 43 and drive a panther black Ford Focus ST2


----------



## Steve_6R

23 and drive a Polo 1.2 R Line. Had a Peugeot 307 1.6 before but it wasn't for me


----------



## chriswuk

33 & just traded in my Freelander 2 HSE for a Jag XF


----------



## ashers16

26 and I drive a seat leon FR 2.0 170


----------



## 4d_dc2

31 and have a skyline r33 gtr and the Mrs is 25 and she has a nismo 370z


----------



## Hoffy

Im 49 : Skoda Superb 
My wife 48 : VW Tiguan
My daughter :24 Vw golf


----------



## BenEarles

21.

Racing Blue Clio 182.


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh

24. 1.6 Focus (nout special)


----------



## xxil

43 and Porsche Cayenne S


----------



## SBM

I'm 49 and drive an S4 (B6) Convertible Thus has the 4.2 V8.



2nd car (wife's) is a 1.6 turbo Juke Tekna.


Definitely my engines have got bigger with age... started with a Vauxhall Chevette 1.2!


----------



## Gaz|

23, Audi A3 Sportback S-Line 1.4TFSI COD


----------



## Mashy197

26, BMW M135i in Sapphire Black


----------



## AdamC

27, M135i


----------



## Guest

27 - z4 coupe 3.0si


----------



## Crafoo

34


----------



## JBirchy

28 and I drive this...



MK7 GTI


----------



## Turkleton

22 with this, got itchy feet for something from M division with a V8 though


----------



## mac1459

56


----------



## Clancy

mac1459 said:


> 56


never liked the old ones or basically any vauxhaul but that is very nice :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy

27


----------



## footfistart

24 and I drive this.










And this.


----------



## baxlin

Must be one of the oldest at 68?

Daily drive is 2015 Lexus IS300h, and a bike engined JZR sports 3 wheeler for fun. Pics maybe later.


----------



## PugIain

I don't think I've updated this.
I'm 35 and drive an Egyptian blue 2011 Peugeot 508 GT saloon.


----------



## Ben108

23, 1.8 Sport

12124372_1505557613097814_1665011100_o by Ben Williams, on Flickr


----------



## Alex_225

Can't recall if I've ever put up a post in here but acquired a new beasty so here you go...

Bought this new in 2006 at 23 and still have it, my RenaulstSport Megane 225. My garage queen as only done a shade over 3k.










Bought this new in 2010 when I was 28 and also still own it, my RenaultSport Twingo 133 Gordini. Shamefully low mileage too although I so need to MOT this little chap and get it on the road.










Finally at 33 I've gone all grown up, fancied some luxury and mental power so went for this. 2007 CLS63 AMG, only 17.5k on the clock.


----------



## Ben Richards

I'm 25 and this is my 3.0 TDI A6 Avant...


----------



## RD55 DUN

Cant recall if I have posted in this thread, but would have been a while ago.

Had this since Oct 2010 (21)



Had this since early this year, now 26


----------



## millns84

Currently driving a Jag S Type R (4.2 Supercharged V8 - 400bhp) as my own car, and a VW Caddy Maxi (1.6 diesel with DSG - naff all bhp :lol


----------



## xoxclairexox

I am 33 and here is my 207cc GT


----------



## Sleper

55 and a 1976 Corvette


----------



## pantypoos

Sleper said:


> 55 and a 1976 Corvette


Nice, love the 76 Corvette, always wanted one, got any pics?


----------



## shabba

30, ml350 & 997 gts


----------



## robmachin

50 and drive this for fun and my jag xfs as a family car.


----------



## Clark @ PB

Don't think I ever posted this when I bought it at the end of 2011 (was 27 at the time):




























Still flippin' love it!

Not posting my daily driver though (EP3 Civic Type R) as quite frankly it's a bit rough around the edges


----------



## Bazza85

Bought my 650i V8 as a 30th birthday present to myself.


----------



## newshy.jn

Im 48 and had this megane rs 250 for a year love it


----------



## JamesE

At 20 I had this 300BHP









Now 21 I have this


----------



## dillinja999

32 and picked up a fn2 today


----------



## ///Jacobsen

26 and have a 96 nissan maxima, and a 01 bmw e39 touring 525i with an ESS supercharger


----------



## Talidan

///Jacobsen said:


> 26 and have a 96 nissan maxima, and a 01 bmw e39 touring 525i with an ESS supercharger


Pictures of the maxima ??


----------



## chrisgreen

Time for an update:

Bizarrely, looking through my Flickr account, I have no digital pictures of all but my last three cars:

Age 19: Austin Metro 1.3L

Age 22: Austin Metro 1.0L

Age 23: Rover SD1 3500 Vanden Plas

Age 24: Jaguar S-Type R

Age 25: Peugeot 106 1.1 XN

Age 29: Rover 75 2.0 V6:









Age 34: Citroen C4 1.6HDi (pictured here with its winter wheels on):

C4 at Meguiars by Chris Green, on Flickr

Age 37: Skoda Rapid Spaceback 1.2 TSi


----------



## C-Max

I'm 46 and I drive a Ford C-Max titanium diesel automatic. I must be getting old lol. When I first passed my test, I had a Mk 1 Astra GTE. God I loved that car. Wish I had one now. 



















2nd photo courtesy of google images.


----------



## mayhem85

30 years old and a new fiesta Zetec.


----------



## TRN Ent

26, 2005 Subaru Outback 2.5l Petrol.


----------



## billyali86

29


----------



## John1984K

31

DSC01268 by jonathan kime, on Flickr


----------



## Woody95

20 years old, I bought my 118D just after I turned 19 last year


----------



## cole_scirocco

24. Upgraded from a 64 plate Fiesta ZS to a 118d M Sport and in love.


----------



## Woody95

Everyone else might love it as much as you do if you took the M badge off the back of it


----------



## pooma

41







Had her a year and a half now, normally get bored quite quickly and move to the next one but still loving this one with absolutely no thoughts of change, only thing I want to do is start some subtle mods.


----------



## robertdon777

billyali86 said:


> 29


Looks great in that colour.


----------



## Stinus

I'm 27 and drive a Volvo V40 currently:


----------



## Clarkey-88

I'm 27. Had this 4 years now and I still love it


----------



## Ashley1995

20 with these two


----------



## JenksyRS

24 had this nearly 3 years



run a volvo s60 as a daily though

P.S and for a comment a read a long way back in the thread i paid cash for it because i worked bloody hard!


----------



## chris.t

My 2012 BMW X5


----------



## robertdon777

JenksyRS said:


> 24 had this nearly 3 years
> 
> 
> 
> run a volvo s60 as a daily though
> 
> P.S and for a comment a read a long way back in the thread i paid cash for it because i worked bloody hard!


You thinking of the new one? Looks the business.

Oh and you don't have to justify to us how you got it, you may be young but your are a car enthusiast like the rest of us so good health and enjoy:thumb:


----------



## JenksyRS

robertdon777 said:


> You thinking of the new one? Looks the business.
> 
> Oh and you don't have to justify to us how you got it, you may be young but your are a car enthusiast like the rest of us so good health and enjoy:thumb:


thanks buddy, not a massive fan of the new one it is growing on me but I love mine too much to swap it. no question it will be good though.


----------



## OILRS

JenksyRS said:


> 24 had this nearly 3 years
> 
> 
> 
> run a volvo s60 as a daily though
> 
> P.S and for a comment a read a long way back in the thread i paid cash for it because i worked bloody hard!


spot on mate best colour lol :thumb:


----------



## Tembaco

27 and drive this MB now for almost 3 years.


----------



## Tricky Red

43 and brand new Golf GTE


----------



## robertdon777

Tricky Red said:


> 43 and brand new Golf GTE


What's it like then?

Range, Power etc.


----------



## rob267

34 and drive this


----------



## potter88

27 and own a Mk2 Leon FR Tdi










Looking to get a M135i later this year fingers crossed

Previously owned

2 Saxo VTS (teenage years lol)
S1 106 Rallye with 16v engine conversion
6n2 Polo Gti
EP3 Civic Type R
Mini Cooper S (Supercharged version)
Golf Gt Tdi Highline Edition
Mk1 Leon Cupra R 225
Phase 1 Clio 172
Phase 2 Clio 172 Cup

Owned plenty of other cheap work runarounds too


----------



## llowen27

44 & own this, Jaguar XE R Sport.


----------



## ITSonlyREECE

26 and own a Mk1 Focus RS. It was my dream car when I grew up during my senior school years and is so much fun to drive.



Previous;
Mini Cooper S (R53)
Renault Clio 1.8 16v
Renault Clio 1.2


----------



## fad460

23 and Renault Clio 1.8 16v


----------



## Tricky Red

robertdon777 said:


> What's it like then?
> 
> Range, Power etc.


Sorry, missed your post. Range about 30 miles fully electric, driven in hybrid mode mostly, will do nearly 140mph, 0-60 in about 7.5 seconds ish and averaging around 43mpg currently. Basically a 1.4 tsi with an electric add on powerplant for driving around town.

Love it. DSG box is effort free. Electric drive is whisper quiet.


----------



## Paul K

50

Nissan 350Z roadster and a Jaguar XF 3.0


----------



## robertdon777

Tricky Red said:


> Sorry, missed your post. Range about 30 miles fully electric, driven in hybrid mode mostly, will do nearly 140mph, 0-60 in about 7.5 seconds ish and averaging around 43mpg currently. Basically a 1.4 tsi with an electric add on powerplant for driving around town.
> 
> Love it. DSG box is effort free. Electric drive is whisper quiet.


Cheers, I have a 30 mile commute, but would be nice to have a motor for weekends etc. So one like this could be ideal.


----------



## P1ngman1969

I'm 46 years young & after losing most of my sight in both eyes 6 years ago 
i'm not able to drive any more 

I am a very bad passenger 
for my wife to drive her 65 plate mini countryman all 4 coopers s

I buy all the products and she puts them on under my strict supervision :detailer:
She is my hero and the car is mint & spotless :buffer:

cheers andy..


----------



## Tricky Red

robertdon777 said:


> Cheers, I have a 30 mile commute, but would be nice to have a motor for weekends etc. So one like this could be ideal.


Wolverhampton VW have a few in


----------



## joe_martin79

*My Old Man Car*

61 and just got my _old man_ car, a 2014 Mustang GT Premium Convertible. :car:


----------



## Paul Mitchell

Turned 69 today and drive a 2010 Mustang GT.


----------



## digimac

41 and drive a 2014 Fiesta Zetec S 125 ecoboost and am learning to ride so currently ride a Yamaha WR125X


----------



## bigjackb

21 and drive a 370z nismo.


----------



## AS_BO

bigjackb said:


> 21 and drive a 370z nismo.


You sir are winning at life 🏻


----------



## MA3RC

26 and drive these two:


----------



## jonesyFX

27 and currently have a Megane R26.

Will be going soon though for a diesel due to work 



















Previous:

Seat Exeo Sport Tech
Clio 172 Ph1
Pug 306 1.8 16v
And two Saxo 1.1


----------



## AdamC

bigjackb said:


> 21 and drive a 370z nismo.


Very nice car Jack, especially at 21! Would love to see a full thread on this if you get chance on your next clean up.


----------



## mattr8700

28 and have a Corsa.










I really should have grown out of it by now but I've had it for 8 years and it's never once let me down and I only have a short daily commute.


----------



## TYPH3OUS

27 and I drive a 2012 Ford Focus 1.0 ecoboost 125 (superchips remapped to 150)

Previously had a 
Y Reg Nissan Micra 1.0
2002 Peugeot 206 1.4
2010 Corsa 1.3 diesel 

In that order. Next car will be either a Golf Gti or Octavia VRS (if I can afford it)


----------



## danwel

36 and currently don't own a car as I'm "between" cars !! Well that and awaiting divorce and confirmation of new job before I buy something lol. Until then I'm in a borrowed Rav 4 2006


----------



## ngy

Im 28 and I currently have: 

E46 m3 convertible
E36 328i convertible 
E87 116i msport
L200 single cab (work truck)


----------



## joshAudiS1

I'm 22. Love having 320bhp (map and cat-back), a proper gearbox and 4wd to play with at my age.. although insurance is a bit painful!


----------



## Simz

45 MidlifeZ


----------



## David_Melv

joshAudiS1 said:


> I'm 22. Love having 320bhp (map and cat-back), a proper gearbox and 4wd to play with at my age.. although insurance is a bit painful!


You must have a nice earning at 22 for that :argie: Super nice car man :thumb:


----------



## paralla

43 GT4


__
https://flic.kr/p/FtmXYw


----------



## baxlin

68 and a Lexus IS300h, as befits someone of my age..............










But then I also have the Morganesqe 3 wheeler


----------



## joshAudiS1

David_Melv said:


> You must have a nice earning at 22 for that :argie: Super nice car man :thumb:


Thanks!


----------



## jb1

37 : 2013 GTR Stage 1 tune, 1991 E30 325i


----------



## Mml2823

http://i1074.photobucket.com/albums/w401/mml2823/Bmw 3181 msport/image_zpsyd71sbwm_1.jpeg

Age 34


----------



## vRS Carl

37 (just) & changed cars recently. This is my second Merc. Traded in my C Class for this.

E250 Bi-Turbo CDI AMG Sport estate.


----------



## 50spence

36 and drive this


----------



## GleemSpray

jb1 said:


>


I nearly got one of these (320) as a company car back in the day, until i was shown the extensive price list for the "extras" - things like radio, decent wheels, electric windows....

As i recall it was £500 back then for a manual sunroof option !!! How times have changed. I am ashamed to admit that i went for the fully specced Ford Sierra instead and saved a lot of cash.


----------



## ECB

22 and a Seat Leon 1.9tdi. Once I'm out of hoping for a change. Also have a 206 Gti as a bit of a joy but that's currently off the road


----------



## DrEskimo

28 and a spangly sepango Audi S5 (3.0TFSI V6).



Couple of years ago had a Black Audi A5 2.0TFSI.



And a couple of years before that I had a VW Golf Mk5 1.4TSI GT Sport.


----------



## cblack32

25, waiting on delivery of new S3 in Sepang Blue

Currently drive E60 530d M Sport 









Used to own MK5 R32 when I lived in Sydney









Owned Leon Cupra R when I was 18


----------



## Woody95

I'm 20 and currently drive an F20 118D but im waiting on the delivery of my M135i.


----------



## sshooie

48 and drive this bus..


----------



## jb1

GleemSpray said:


> I nearly got one of these (320) as a company car back in the day, until i was shown the extensive price list for the "extras" - things like radio, decent wheels, electric windows....
> 
> As i recall it was £500 back then for a manual sunroof option !!! How times have changed. I am ashamed to admit that i went for the fully specced Ford Sierra instead and saved a lot of cash.


Crikey, expensive options. This ones pretty well spec'd for its time, electric mirrors, roof and windows, power steering, abs. Think it's only missing aircon.


----------



## billyali86

29, BMW M4


----------



## downhuman

33 and currently this is my daily driver. A45 AMG Stage 1 / c400bhp
















Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## S22TUW

25, just sold my J VXR and now have a Mk7 Golf R


----------



## LSherratt

25 years old.

9-5 Aero as my daily/dog wagon


Standard Impreza Turbo 2000 as weekend car


----------



## zebedee80

grand old age of 35, RS Q3


----------



## Azad_CTR

26 years old. 

Honda civic Type R EP3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody95

20 years old and I've got an M135i that's two weeks old and a 61 plate 118D that'll probably go up for sale now.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Nice choice of car there, Woody!! :thumb:


----------



## Woody95

Thanks, I just need to figure out what lsp to treat it to or whether I should invest in a ceramic coating for it. It certainly puts a smile on my face when I drive it! Although 600 miles in 6 days didn't make my wallet smile haha


----------



## LSherratt

A lot of very nice machinery posted by a lot of people under the age of 30 :car:


----------



## DrEskimo

LSherratt said:


> A lot of very nice machinery posted by a lot of people under the age of 30 :car:


Better post in here while I'm still under 30 then...!

28 and currently driving an Audi S5.


----------



## Guest

LSherratt said:


> A lot of very nice machinery posted by a lot of people under the age of 30 :car:


PCP makes new cars very affordable on a month-by-month basis. An M135i, for instance (not singling the lad above out, just that I have been looking myself ), is just under £350/m with the same amount for a deposit. In fact, most of BMW range can be had for around the same figures. I've not looked at other prestige makes, but I can't imagine they are too different.
The advantages of youth probably mean no kids and the expenses they bring, so there is a certain amount of disposable income to enjoy. Not slating anyone btw, I'd be doing exactly the same thing if I were 20 odd years younger, single and kid free! .


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

I'm over 30, nearly 32 actually and my car collection has shrunk back down to the 911 and a 2009 Volvo XC70 D5. DB9 has gone (thank god) and so has the CLK, then bought another CLK and got rid of that because I didn't like it so I've stuck with the 2. As summer is coming round I'm using the 911 more but I still get upset when stones hit it and after painting the passenger wing after the mother of all stonechips appeared on it I'm quite nervous to take it out. I'm looking for something a bit more fun and more modern/less special to me than the 911. Thinking along the lines of a SLK55 perhaps, small car, 2 seats, big powerful engine, just something for me now I've had to sell my bike due to my back. :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat

" I'm quite nervous to take it out."

I'll take it up here for a month to give you a break from the worry.....:lol:

I'll pick her up next week......:driver:


----------



## turbosnoop

I'd like to see some old farts in this thread posting to tell us what bangers they own


----------



## Cookies

turbosnoop said:


> I'd like to see some old farts in this thread posting to tell us what bangers they own


Alright already lol.

This old fart is 42, and I own a 2016 BMW 320d xDrive Msport.










Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## turbosnoop

Cookies said:


> Alright already lol.
> 
> This old fart is 42, and I own a 2016 BMW 320d xDrive Msport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


:lol:
One problem buddy, its not a banger :thumb:


----------



## Andyg_TSi

43.
Just bought this.....2012 Volvo C30 2.0L R-Design Lux.


----------



## Cookies

turbosnoop said:


> :lol:
> One problem buddy, its not a banger :thumb:


42 mate. 42...

:-S

C is also for continence. :-D

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## wd40

41 and this is my current chariot



Currently looking at replacing this with a scirocco R line if the price and deal are right


----------



## alfajim

I'm 39 next month and I've an alfa 159


----------



## andy-v

turbosnoop said:


> I'd like to see some old farts in this thread posting to tell us what bangers they own


48,

05 corsa c 1.2 :wave:


----------



## Cookies

andy-v said:


> 48,
> 
> 05 corsa c 1.2 :wave:


Welcome to the OFC lol.

Cooks

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

47 and 361 days. 

I drive a V reg (1999) Ford Focus 2.0 petrol with 80k on the clock and, so far, has been pretty reliable.
OH has a 56 plate Ford SMax 2.0 diesel currently sitting at 120k miles and a new turbo :/.


----------



## moochin

turbosnoop said:


> I'd like to see some old farts in this thread posting to tell us what bangers they own


I'm 43 but they do say you're as young as the woman you feel, and she's 35😆









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andy-v

Cookies said:


> Welcome to the OFC lol.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


i take it, OFC is the... old fogies club :wave:


----------



## andy-v

moochin said:


> I'm 43 but they do say you're as young as the woman you feel, and she's 35😆
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


if thats the case, iam only 40 then :lol:


----------



## Fraser911

I'm 24










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## steve6690

I'm 51 and bought another BMW in Feb to replace my old E39 525i. Now I'm in an E91 330i which I really like.


----------



## apcv41

31 and last week bought this. Volvo v50 se drive. Not the coolest car around but seemed the best estate car for the price range I was looking at.


----------



## Warriors2013

45 now and driving a 16 plate Audi S3 in Sepang blue......love it :thumb:


----------



## supraGZaerotop

35 1993 twinturbo targa


----------



## st1965

Im 51 and drive a panther black mondeo st wagon...and love it !


----------



## Andy_Muxlow

Hi I am 44 and I have a 350z roadster and a Vauxhall insignia and j also built a ford transit torneo campervan last year.


Sent from my iPhone using hammer and chisel!


----------



## chris.t

33 and a BMW 640d msport


----------



## Daniel Branco

25 and an Alfa Romeo Giulietta 

Enviado do meu SM-P900 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Naddy37

Andy_Muxlow said:


> Hi I am 44 and I have a 350z roadster and a Vauxhall insignia and j also built a ford transit torneo campervan last year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using hammer and chisel!


Any pics of the self built camper?


----------



## Sam6er

32 with E64 645 vert weekend car and E90 325i for my daily commuter.


----------



## Andy_Muxlow

neilos said:


> Any pics of the self built camper?


Here are a few I have taken ignore the curtains I was given those as a quick fix for a weekend away 

























Sent from my iPhone using hammer and chisel!


----------



## BrummyPete

Changed mine to a slightly newer ceed sw with a few slight mods









Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## robertdon777

Wheels suit it, looks good.


----------



## fergul

28 i have a 2005 Fiesta ST (wip) and a 2002 honda hornet cb600f



















Don't know how well the pictures come up on TT


----------



## bear100

37

2016 Range Rover full fat autobiography


----------



## dreamtheater

Now 46 - Lexus IS220D


----------



## Marco Polo

I'm 66 and treated myself to this Jaguar XKR convertible when I retired (although I have continued working part time).





I've now just bought a DAS6 Pro with loads of kit to try to keep it looking good - I'll practice on my wife's car first, I think!

Marco


----------



## Gav147

wd40 said:


> 41 and this is my current chariot
> 
> 
> 
> Currently looking at replacing this with a scirocco R line if the price and deal are right


A man of good taste i see  Mines also going, not sure what to replace it with yet...

39 and :


----------



## Strothow

23 Mk5 Gti


----------



## wd40

Gav147 said:


> A man of good taste i see  Mines also going, not sure what to replace it with yet...
> 
> 39 and :


I replaced mine with this a bit earlier than planned but well happy with it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainKirk95

20 and this is my mk5 Golf GTI


----------



## K777mk2

48


----------



## rocet

47 and finally got an Alfa,been to Cornwall and back,no beats missed! They're a bit more reliable these days :driver:


----------



## reks

52 and own a ford c-max 1.8 flexifuel titanium bussines pack and a nice white fiat panda and my daughter has an blue fiat panda and my son has an ford focus st.


----------



## Chuck_25

25. Mondeo is going Thursday and taking ownership of the Golf GTD







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dr_T

41 - octavia estate 2.0 TDi great for 3 kids and a dog.


----------



## Braintax

25 and a Mercedes 190E + a new shape Citroen C1 for when I need to travel for work.


----------



## J4Y

I am 32 and own a 2010 S3


----------



## Webarno

24 and on my 3rd car.

BMW 1 Series Coupe M Sport - E82 125i
Remapped to around 270BHP.

Love this car so much.


----------



## saabfan

37 and a 2010 Saab 9-5 Aero Estate


----------



## jr2007

28 and I drive a Merc CL500


----------



## reks

saabfan said:


> 37 and a 2010 Saab 9-5 Aero Estate


Nice saab


----------



## saabfan

reks said:


> Nice saab


Cheers


----------



## AaronB

27 and this


----------



## J306TD

AaronB said:


> 27 and this


Wow that looks awesome

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## jbguitarking

27 - BMW E36 323i Touring.


----------



## AaronB

J306TD said:


> Wow that looks awesome
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


Thanks buddy


----------



## Outshone

Dr_T said:


> 41 - octavia estate 2.0 TDi great for 3 kids and a dog.


----------



## Vw_Jay

45_ corrado vr6 since 2001 😎









Sent from my HTC One M8s using Tapatalk


----------



## arkadur

Vr6 👌
I missed my golf vr6....
You got the AAA or ABV engine? 


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rae1001

26 and got a xtrail 2.0dci


----------



## JayMac

28 Volvo V40 R-Design


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben108

24 and awaiting delivery of one of these 

maxresdefault by Ben Williams, on Flickr


----------



## simon_punto

31, main car is a Kuga Titanium X sport powershift.....



My baby, 1995 Fiat Punto 75 ELX.....


----------



## Matt_Nic

35 2012 X3 30D Sport Carbon black. More a necessity than choice but it's the best of a bad bunch.


----------



## LewisChadwick7

i'm 24 and have this for a daily....Seat leon FR TDI



and for fun and weekends.... Ford Fiesta ST


----------



## Ep3guy

62 and drive an EP3 civic type r, I must be mental :lol:


----------



## chrissymk3

26 and drive a focus st


----------



## Derekh929

Far too Old so drive an AMG C63s Coupe


----------



## Squadrone Rosso

At 47.5, probably too old to drive this...lol


----------



## chris.t

Squadrone Rosso said:


> At 47.5, probably too old to drive this...lol


Nice Abarth:thumb:


----------



## bense556

27 as of yesterday and drive a BMW E63 630i that I have had for 2 1/2 years


----------



## Sutty 90

27 and drive a 16 plate Ford Focus ZS.


----------



## Zetec-al

24 - 2016 Volvo V40 R-deisgn


----------



## luke-m-j

27 TTS


----------



## Tombo

33 - 2012 330d M sport.

Some serious cars on this thread owned by some very young blokes.


----------



## J306TD

27 2014 335i Active Hybrid MSport










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## luke-m-j

Tombo said:


> 33 - 2012 330d M sport.
> 
> Some serious cars on this thread owned by some very young blokes.


Worryingly to most it's only a few hundred quid a month I suspect.


----------



## Tombo

luke-m-j said:


> Worryingly to most it's only a few hundred quid a month I suspect.


I must be tight..... i couldnt justify spending so much. I do look at motors and think damn i could afford that deal but pulling the trigger on them is a no no for me lol


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR

Should update. Now 33 and drive a 2003 Peugeot 206sw HDi that cost £200. My wife (32) drives (or more accurately, crashes) a 2014 Audi SQ5 and the 911 is still in the garage in less pieces than before, having been on the road, but has been taken apart somewhat to sort out teething issues and not yet been fully put back together. What can I say, the whale tale makes a great table!


----------



## lee63

Age 29, current car is a mk7 golf R  Previous was a vw mk3 scirocco gttdi 170 cr for 4 years. Previous 4 years was an audi A3 8p 2.0tdi pd. 2 years previous to that was a Vw polo 4n 1.4gt tdi colour concept and thats the lot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matty.13

33 m5 v10


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jbguitarking

27 - Saab 9-5 Aero. People think I'm driving my dads car haha.


----------



## saabfan

jbguitarking said:


> 27 - Saab 9-5 Aero. People think I'm driving my dads car haha.


I bought my first Saab at 21 and have owned one ever since. I too drive a 9-5 Aero but I'm now 38.


----------



## Jack R

Currently driving a B6 Passat estate and I’m 35 ish


----------



## Jack R

A lad at work who’s just turned 23 has just brought himself a 66 plate bmw 430 it costs him nearly 2k per year for insurance but he still lives at home so it’s ok apparently


----------



## evobaz

£2k for insurance isn't that bad to be honest. 

I paid £1600 to insure an RS Turbo about 20 years ago lol


----------



## Negaultra7

44 years old driving a Skoda Octavia VRS 2.0 TDI MK3 2014 I love it


----------



## legs

im 42 and have a 2017 fiesta st along with my toy that is a 2010 focus rs


----------



## BrummyPete

Changed my car again.......... 37 and driving Focus ST









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## baxlin

baxlin said:


> 68 and a Lexus IS300h, as befits someone of my age..............
> 
> But then I also have the Morganesqe 3 wheeler


Update:

Now 70, and have a Volvo C70 folding hardtop convertible.

And the 3wheeler....


----------



## pez

I'm pez I'm a caroholic... Sorry wrong forum, I'm 23 I drive a very beat up 1994 Toyota celica st205, I'm also have a 1970 jaguar E-type and 1990 Mazda MX-5 track car. All 3 of them are projects and all 3 very special cars I'm my life


----------



## kdot

22 - 2.0 Audi A3 Sport 8V


----------



## PugIain

I'm 37 and drive an RCZ 200 GT.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

32 - We've just changed my wifes 15 year old Polo (her first and only car....she's had it from 6 months old!) for a:

Mercedes GLC Sport 220d with the Premium Plus Pack and Driver Support Pack. Standard white with the cream Artico faux leather. I think I could be hooked on Mercedes now! It's personal preference of course but it's so much nicer than the Audio Q5 and BMW X3 (the new and old model) and Discovery Sport HSE Lux we looked at when shopping (we looked at loads of others too but they weren't really comparable) IMO.


----------



## Actrosman

Young at heart 50, poorly Mondeo 2.2 Titanium X Sport! Had access to the wife’s Fiesta 1.0 Ecoboost (cracking little motor) till some  torched it one night.....was just under 2 years old and being an NHS lease car, we were going to buy it at the end of year 3....would’ve paid peanuts for it especially now the new Fiesta is out


----------



## Gas head

52 aston martin vantage, alpine a610, merc slk 320, vw scirocco, vw golf, working on next addition which will be a range rover as I miss the 4 x 4 alot


----------



## SuperchargedLlama

Gas head said:


> 52 aston martin vantage, alpine a610, merc slk 320, vw scirocco, vw golf, working on next addition which will be a range rover as I miss the 4 x 4 alot


OOOOO that Alpine!!! :doublesho:


----------



## Gas head

not many made, its at a specialist in northern island at the minute, hoping some day it recoups the money spent on it.
its had un1 gearbox upgrade same gearbox as lotus esprit from a bloke that deals in Ferrari gtos to handle extra power, a 3l saffrane engine block built by hartge and venturi race heads from the same bloke as these are 24v, twin turbo puts out about 450hp, theres a guy in Manchester with a venturi 400 with the same engine and he has about 600hp although he doesn't have the race heads, first time out he put it in the barrier on a French motorway doing a alpine club tour so 450 is plenty enough.


----------



## Andpopse

Almost 61 and have Smart Roadster and Alfa 4c. I am not getting old any time soon!


----------



## chris.t

35 and a 2014 BMW 640d untill saturday then 2016 Jaguar XJ


----------



## pxr5

Maybe I've posted in this thread before, may be not 

Anyway I'm driving a 66 plate A7 BE after 3 previous A6s. And I'm a KOS - 53 years old.


----------



## ianrobbo1

I am 61, and drive an old Fiesta, and an even older Audi A6.  but I ride a Honda Blackbird and a CBF1000.


----------



## pyro-son

26 drive a SAAB 93 Wagon and have a Honda Jazz for my Wife to run around in.


----------



## leeandfay

38 and drive a 2018 G30 BMW 530D in Sophisto Grey


----------



## garage_dweller

I'm 50, drive a ford focus estate titanium x 182, suzuki swift szl, citroen 2cv


----------



## cangri

36 and a Tucson JM 2006 black


----------



## Grommit

38 and a RS3 Saloon in Nardo Grey


----------



## crxftyyy

21 driving this
1.9tdi 130









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dannygdesigns

24 I drive Mercedes A45 AMG 2015 Face lift


----------



## Sawel

38 and a 66 plate F-Type R.


----------



## Noakesy85

I'm 32 and I will be picking this up Thursday...

2014 Audi A5 2l TDI S-Line Sportback

Safe to say I'm pretty excited


----------



## CaptainKirk95

22 and drive this:thumb:

IMG_6932 by jamie kirk, on Flickr

IMG_6933 by jamie kirk, on Flickr


----------



## BradleyW

24, Renault Megane MKIII Extreme VVT Petrol 1.6. Jet black, paint corrected, metallic paint. 2 tone cream and black interior.


----------



## Atkinson91

26 leon fr SC 184, midnight black with black diamond cut alloys, she's a looker and a puller!


----------



## Stoner

Jesus - I feel old! 54 and have a Mercedes C63 Coupe and an SL400


----------



## Paddy89

28yr old and drive 54 plate a4 avant b6, loving the boot space for my fishing tackle 😁


----------



## woodycivic

36 and drive a 9G Civic


----------



## jlw129

I'm 33 and I own this BMW 340i Shadow Edition









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jbguitarking

29 and drive a Subaru Impreza WRX (54 plate)/


----------



## Aki1987

I'm 31 and now have a F56 Mini JCW and Seat Leon MK3 (1.2!) 

But have had... TVR Chimaera, 2 x 3 series, 5 series BMW, Porsche boxster, 911, and TT mk3. Have I taken the wrong turn somewhere??


----------



## sevenfourate

Aki1987 said:


> I'm 31 and now have a F56 Mini JCW and Seat Leon MK3 (1.2!)
> 
> But have had... TVR Chimaera, 2 x 3 series, 5 series BMW, Porsche boxster, 911, and TT mk3. Have I taken the wrong turn somewhere??


Not if it's what you currently enjoy and they suit your needs. As easy as that.....

46. French car fan: Currently got a Sunny Sunday Clio200 and a Citroen C2 i've recently bought and am turning into a 'track' car.


----------



## cv01jw

36 with a Seat Mii as a daily and a Daimler V8 as a weekender.

The Daimler has, however, just been written off and so I am on the hunt for a Jaguar XJ12 now.


----------



## suds

You NEVER ask a lady her age... And I drive the car of my choice young man


----------



## sshooie

51 Audi A7, it's sh1t.


----------



## jerseyman

Official Old Fart here at 67, and to prove it I have Morgan +8 and a Land Rover Puma Defender.Yes I do like Real Ale but no, I don't have a beard the size of Norfolk &#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Mike J

Retired for over 20years, drive a Golf 2L tdi.
Real Ale or a Nagroni.

Friday or Saturday night up the Kings Road with my 1275S of my mates white E type and you knew you were living!
Late 60's early 70's, mini skirts, the Pill, Red Barrel or Carlsburg Special and ......vrooom!!


----------



## VW STEVE.

57 now & drive a 16 plate Audi RS3


----------



## J55TTC

42. C43 and the Mrs X435d msport. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PugIain

Not sure if I've updated this.
I'm 38 and drive an old silver Toyota.


----------



## Jack R

I've not updated this for a long time, I'm now 37 and I'm now driving this old Astra estate


----------



## Summit Detailing

36....S-class


----------



## Pauly.22

31 now.

Daily driver is this old pick up now,










Have a few others weekend cars too


----------



## oneflewover

Coming up to 61, Audi A2 daily and SC430 for fun.


----------



## Hotchy

Just got a new to me, astra gtc 2.0 biturbo. Cracking car, its motivated me to get back into detailing hence my first post in many years.

Rained every single day after purchase day... I sealed 1 wheel fully before the rain so atleast my passenger side front wheel will wash easy...

Edit - 31.


----------



## chongo

49 and have just replaced my black C63 (w205) with a white C63s Edition 1 in absolutely mint condition.


----------



## J55TTC

chongo said:


> 49 and have just replaced my black C63 (w205) with a white C63s Edition 1 in absolutely mint condition.


You win 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suds

chongo said:


> 49 and have just replaced my black C63 (w205) with a white C63s Edition 1 in absolutely mint condition.


But you can't call yourself a detailer until you've brought an old Robin unreliant back to life!
:detailer:


----------



## jbguitarking

30 - Subaru Impreza WRX (blobeye)


----------



## Lexus-is250

44 and just got my new to me Mazda 6 sport nav this morning
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mardgee

29 and a 275 trophy. Just picked it up this month.


----------



## Kerr

Mardgee said:


> 29 and a 275 trophy. Just picked it up this month.


You finally got one?

Let's see the pictures.


----------



## b16nko

34...330d cus I'm getting on a bit










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo

J55TTC said:


> You win
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:lol::lol::thumb:


----------



## Mcpx

48 and 3/4 and a candy red Focus Zetec S. 

The 3/4 is important


----------



## mikster

39, Merc E-Class


----------



## Kyle 86

Mardgee said:


> 29 and a 275 trophy. Just picked it up this month.


Any mods on it?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TomCatUK

I'm 90% of the way to 30. . Currently have an Evo X (strictly weekend car), Ford Feista Titanium (daily driver) and an Alfa Guiletta (dirty deisel the other half is currently using to commute).


----------



## kylehastings1

22 and BMW M135i


----------



## The Cueball

The Cueball said:


> Jeez, guess I better update this... :lol:
> 
> now 34...
> 
> current: Audi S8, Audi S4, Lexus 200d, Grand Jeep Cherokee, Kawasaki ZX12R
> 
> project: Nissan Fairlady Z
> 
> :thumb:


As this thread popped up... update now as a 40 year old :doublesho:doublesho

Cars: Audi S8 (the same one), Grand Jeep Cherokee (a different one), Skoda Citigo.

Bikes: Kawasaki ZX12R (the same one), Honda Pan Euro, Honda RC51, Yamaha MT09, Yamaha FZS600, Harley Davidson 48

A bit of a change, went through a Mini Cooper S and an Audi RS6, BMW Z4, Fiat Abarth... and probably a few others that I can't remember (due to my age no doubt)...

:thumb:


----------



## AudiPhil

41
Cayenne and as of last weekend a Boxster.


----------



## Alex_225

Not sure if I've ever replied to this thread but if I did it was a long time ago.

Anyway, depressingly I turned 37 years old last month but to keep my youth alive I still own a car I bought when I was 23! Thought I'd pop pictures up since I've been playing with an app that makes the pictures look funky haha.

2006 RS Megane 225










2010 RS Twingo 133 Gordini










My trusty daily, a re-mapped Mercedes E320 CDI










And my 30s-life crisis, a 2007 Mercedes CLS63 AMG


----------



## NaiiDub

30 and a little MK7 Golf GT


----------



## James_R

47

Porsche Boxster - fair weather, garaged toy
Clio Renaultsport 200 - any weather toy
Diesel Honda CR-V - all weather go anywhere 4x4 daily


----------



## BrummyPete

39 today and current steed is a Merc E220

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267

39. Seat leon cupra 280.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## JordanE

28 YO with a 2019 BMW M140i. Decided to see what the fuss is about 6 cylinder and RWD. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## chris.t

37 and proudly own a 2016 Audi S8. It's by far and away the best car I have ever had:thumb:


----------



## BoxsterBlue

32 - daily: VW Golf mk6.5 - fun: Porsche Boxster 987.2

The Porsche has seen more chemicals in the last month than the golf has in its lifetime


----------



## AndyKay

35 - Audi R8 (fun car), BMW F30 (boring/bad weather car)


----------



## Bodarville

49. Daily just now is a Jag XE R-Sport, but got a Merc E300e AMG Premium coming in November. Fun car is Dodge Challenger SRT8, 6.1 Hemi.


----------



## WeeklyREV

32 - 54 plate VW Caddy


----------



## John-R-

45.

Motorway Muncher / Bike Carrier etc etc 2013 A4 Avant S-Line Diesel
Porsche Macan S 2019 (Just about to collect )
Weekend Toy 2010 Focus RS

John


----------



## ChrisHGTV

47 - blimey seems worse when you write it down!

Mercedes E250 Avantgarde Estate
Abarth 500
Alfa GTV V6 with some tweaks
Ducati 750ss
Vespa 125

And a whole bunch of bicycles!


----------



## lesdon499

54

Currently Mercedes GLC 43 AMG. Just ordered an Audi RS Q3 for delivery in March 2020. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## reks

56 , X1


----------



## Dave Y

64 years old.
Golf gti edition 30 with APR remap
A couple of years ago i had a fully forged 480bhp Subaru.


----------



## Ateca71

47 and currently a Ford Kuga Titanium X-Sport. Currently waiting for delivery of a Seat Ateca 2.0 Tsi DSG. Need SVU’s due to back issues and struggling with lower cars as a daily.


----------



## Dave50

52, Jaguar XE P250s

[URL=https://postimages.org/]

Dave


----------



## RS3

47 and I feel it.
Except when driving this, then I'm 17 again:thumb:


----------



## tictap

50 - Audi S3 saloon.


----------



## bigcarpchaser

My birth certificate says 56
My head says 26

C63 PPP Saloon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ateca71

RS3 said:


> 47 and I feel it.
> Except when driving this, then I'm 17 again:thumb:
> View attachment 57791


Would love one of those, unfortunately finances won't allow


----------



## Jon_H

58 very shortly

A 206 as a daily/runabout and 2017 GTR just to keep me poor


----------



## RS3

Ateca71 said:


> Would love one of those, unfortunately finances won't allow


I bought the RS knowing it's one if the least depreciating cars money can buy making it difficult to obtain even 2nd hand. However, I've seen a fairly sharp drop in value in the last few months and now they can be obtained for less than £20k which many didn't believe they would drop to given the unbelievable 2nd hand values of the Mk2. 
So maybe it will reach you at some point.:thumb:


----------



## NorthantsPete

38, Volvo D5 V70

I had a Volvo v70 T4 200bhp petrol jobby at 36 - then a toyota, but the kids moaned I went back to the newer volvo


----------

